# NI-BUMPS AND BABES - PART 4



## Bunny-kins

*WELCOME TO YOUR NEW HOME GIRLS!*
*

HAPPY CHATTING!!!  *​


----------



## mariabelfast

I got on first  !!

Congratulations on getting baby Taylor home Missy. Another gorg name by the way.
Ladyhex you've been put through the ringer rightly. Hope you're getting lots of TLC from him indoors.
Ended up in hospital last night myself with another almighty nosedbleed. Bloods are low & blood pressure up slightly so i've to go down to ante-natal Thursday. As long as alls ok with the babas I couldn't give a ****.
Happened at pregnancy yoga. Tried to be brave for about 20 minutes then cried like a baby in front of all the other mums to be. Will never be able to show my face again!


----------



## ginger07

Hi all

How are the nosebleeds today Maria?  Did they tell you why they are happening?  I'm sure the other women would sympathise rather than frown on you hons, its a very scary thing to happen and they would understand all that.

Went for my check up this morning, baby measuring smaller than normal, so have to go back next Thursday for a detailed scan, Dr didn't want to book me in for a CS until after next week, as he said he may end up delivering the baby earlier than planned, guess I better get my bag packed to be on the safe side.  Baby should be 35 weeks by then anyway so hopefully if worse does happen and they deliver early fingers crossed everything will be ok.

Hi to all yummy mums and mums to be.

Ginger XO


----------



## shaz2

Hi ladies just a quick hello from me tonight to mark the page  xx


----------



## ava2

Congrats to the new arrivals,

BP,I WENT for my nuchal screening at the private clinic in Newry,it takes a little longer than a normal scan where i think its the thickness of the neck region they are looking for which if its over a certain mark can be an indicator for Downs.

It was a straightforward scan and i got pictures at the end as this clinic always give you them.
They also run blood tests as well and with all this information they are able to work out the chances of Downs Syndrome.
Hope this has been of some help.

Thanx girls for all the welcomes,notoriously bad at personals as a one finger typer here but always dip in and out,
Im away for a poke,enjoy the sunshine everyone

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxd


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls,

Sorry havent been on.... Thanks for all the lovely messages congratulating me on the baby 

So how is everyone??

MISSY... CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF BABY TAYLOR.. what a beautiful name... bet ur just sooo happy. 
I just knew u would have a boy  .. how are you feeling?

Bobbie-Mae is coming on great, we just love her so much... she was weighted yesterday and is now 9lb6 she looks much older then 2 and a half weeks and is so alert.....

hope everyone is keeping well, sorry for such short post have to go and sterilse bottles    god i never thought id be able to say that


----------



## mariabelfast

Another real cutie NCKB
Ginger a week can make a big difference so just wait & see. Girl I work with told the same as you but next week baby was grand size.
had yet another nosebleed thankfully ent agreed to see me this time. They put a camera up and have cauterised it in 3 places. if t happens again Im to be admitted but hopefully thats the end of it.
Off to my antenatal now fingers crossed alls ok


----------



## MISSY97

Hey nckb, 

Can't believe i had a boy never thought i would have one, all girls in my family... So so happy a girl and a boy now couldn't ask for more!!! Feeling ok quite painful still as expected blood pressure settling thankfully but badly bruised on stomach from section so giving extra pain but all worth it!! How are you enjoying it every minute of it i'm sure? Love the pic of bobbie-mae she is thriving...

Hi to everyone else!!

Missy xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Babies grand which is brill!!!
But they say i have a low lying placenta, been looking things up on placenta previa scaring the crap out of myself. Any other mummys out there have it?


----------



## GemmaC

NCKB, what an adorable wee girl you have their, she is beautiful. I am sure you have to pinch yourself to believe she is here. By the sounds of it she is feeding well.   

Missy, I am just over the moon for you - a wee boy to complete your family. He is just beautiful, I am sure big sis loves him. I hope your getting a chance to take it easy after c-section, you have your hands full no doubt.

Maria, glad to hear they have found a reason for your nose bleeds. Very scary on you. And with your being preg and all the blood pumping around your system cant help things. Hopefully this will be that last of them. 

LoopyOne, how is all with you? Are you getting out and about with this nice weather we are having?

I am off to a wedding tommorrow so looking fwd to that.


----------



## Mamabud

NCKB - love the picture of Bobbie-Mae - just gorgeous.  How are you feeling?

Missy - how's Taylor doing?  Does he sleep much?

Maria - I was told at my 20 week scan that I had a low lying placenta.  I got a couple of extra scans, and in the end up it was fine, so it's possible it may be ok.  If it doesn't move it would be a c section.

Zara has her ent appt on Thursday and it was awlful.  They put a machine attached to an ear plug into her ear, and she sobbed uncontrollably.  Took over 10 minutes to settle her.  In the end up they didn't even get what they needed.  The consultant said that the results still are not clear, and she will need to have a repeat test in a few months time.  She may grow out of it, or she may have a mild hearing loss.  SHe said to talk normal to her, but not to whisper, and to be aware that there is a possibility that she may need a hearing aid.  Just hope and pray that she'll be ok, as kids are cruel, and the wee dote would suffer.  She definately can hear, as she jumps at loud noises, and responds to me, but it may be quiter sounds she can't hear.


----------



## Moonbeam08

Hi girls!

After a masive rollercoaster involving internal bleeding and major surgery(big long post on cycle buddies has the details) I'm feeling able to make a proper return to the boards.

After all the trauma we decided to go privately and are seeing Dr shahid in hillsborough. She is a wee doll and has been very vigilant and ressuring to me. It was touch and go for both me and little one so I'm now pleased to say we have made it to 13 plus 3 !

Had a scan last night and saw baba squirming around, moving arms and legs, Dr pointed out its tiny tummy in its abdomen which showed its swallowing already and also the bones In its ickle spine. I'm more relaxed now. 

Loopy please don't panic too much about the hearing tests. When I was little babies weren't tested and it wasn't until my mum received a call from the primary school nurse that they realised I had a problem. I was 4. I was born this way and have had tests every year until I was 29 and the curve always looked the same on the results ! Turns out I have sensory loss at the upper and lower ends. I don't hear things like guig pitched wind chimes unless they are right next to my ear or low pitched sounds. In practical terms it hasn't affected my day to day living. I need the TV up a little louder to make somthings out clearly and I'm useless is someone was to whisper in my ear. I hear sounds they make but can't make out the words the whisper! Lol I can't hear the doorbell if the TV is going. Sometimes that's not a bad thing either. Have never felt I needed a hearing aid so have never worn one. To over come any problems at school I say at front of class. I guess what I'm saying is technology has advanced so much that they are able to test and detect problems very early on with babies now and that's a marvelous thing. Obviously you don't try know extent of her sensory loss but it may well be like mine. The fact she responds to you and loud noises means that the pitch end of the scale her loss is at might mean it will affect her day to day living anymore that how I have described. I hope that's of some comfort and my experiences of living with being a bit deaf in both ears gives you some peace of mind. Any of the ladies that have met me will probably never have even known or guessed I had a problem. Apart from saying pardon to make a word or sentence out more clearly if there is a lot of background noice lol x


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Gemma trying to get as much rest not easy with a toddler, trying to give her extra attention as i think she is feeling a wee bit jealous so don't get a chance to rest.... 

Loopybud, taylor doing well starting to put weight back on now again lost 8oz at beginning but has 2.5 back on, he was a very sicky baby threw up most feeds but getting alot better now.. Sleeps alot feeds and goes down to sleep such a good baby, wakes up for one feed at night sleeps about 5 hours straight at night so not bad can't complain... Your wee lady is getting so big any teething yet??

Missy xx


----------



## Mamabud

Missy - Zara is eating everything in sight, including my nose lol!  Sounds like Taylor knows mummy needs sleep.  I'm sure Lauren feels the difference, so she'll appreciate extra hugs.

Loopyone / bjp2008 - thanks for your concern.  L/one enjoy your evening out.  BJP2008 - glad all is well with the baby.  Your hearing loss sounds very much what they said about Zara, so you really have reassured me.  Thanks


----------



## SUNNY2007

I was sick for most of my pregnancy and the best thing i found were preggypop sweers bought them off ebay from america really sour sweets that helped though i really needed to suck them all day lol


----------



## Mamabud

Hi,

Loopyone - I'm back to work on 1st November - what about you.  I'm getting a job share, so hopefully I'll be back 3 days a week.  What about you?  We go to a baby group, have done baby yoga and massage, dine with the girls, go visiting, and sometimes just stay at home, and just catch up with the housework, and play.  I always find something.  Lisa is close by, so we'd meet up and do lunch or go up the town a walk.  

Zara has her injections on Wednesday   .  Not looking forward to that.  It'll be a day at home, just incase she's feeling poorly after.

Who's next to have their baby?


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Girls, babies and bumps,

Loopybud, your days with Zara sound lovely, I love the idea of baby massage, hope her wee jabs aren't too bad on Wednesday.

Holly hows the twins-have you started to by stuff yet? any pram ideas?

Emak hows the swelling? hope your taking things easy 

Loopyone hows wee A?

Jelly, Gemma, Maria, Louise and Ginger, hope you girls are well-who's next?

Hope all the new mummies are doing well.

Weather is gorge, im still off work, though not sitting out much as don't want to get to warm-think someone said babies don't like it 

Scan on Thurs and as usual im looking forward/[email protected] myself at the same time, last scan babies where awake so as soon as the screen came up you could see them moving, its when its all still and quiet I start to panic  just   there doing ok in there.

Sorry if i've missed anyone  .


----------



## ginger07

Hi everyone

How's it going?  Started my maternity leave on Thursday past there, enjoying the weather while I can.  I'm off until April, but I'm sure it will fly in, looking after a toddler and a baby.

Loopybud hons, all the best for tomorrow, sure you can see it far enough, its horrible watching their wee faces when they get their injections, loads of cuddles and kisses will ease it.

Babypowder all the best for Thursday, everything will be fine, I don't think we stop relaxing at these scans until baby is kicking away in their, so your not on your own.

I have to go for a scan on Thursday myself, baby measuring smaller than expected for dates, but after talking to a lot of people, it seems quite common, will pack a bag though just in case, as he said if things aren't looking to good they may deliver baby early.

Although I think going by all our dates, Louise is due next, correct me if I'm wrong, then myself, then Gemma, but as we all know babies don't put in their appearance when we hope they will.

Hope everyone else is keeping well, talk soon.

Ginger XO


----------



## emak

Hey ladies ,i hope i find all the bumps and babes well .
Loopybud ,hope wee Zara is big and brave tomorrow (and also mummy)   
Missy how you coping with 2 kiddies ,im sure it must be hard work but great fun.
Ginger i hope all goes well with your scan     
BP same for you huni im sure all will be great ,any more "ball" playing   
Loopyone ,i love the pic on your ** perfect little family ,A is just a wee beauty.
BJP sorry to hear you have been having a tough time lately ,i hope that you are feeling better now.   
Hows all the rest of the yummy mummies and mums to be ,i hope yous are enjoying this lovely weather ,its just class.
AFM my doc has signed me off work for 4 weeks due to high blood pressure ,have had quite a bit of swelling and have been told to rest up so who am i to disagree ,so im enjoying the weather and also the fact that my brother and his family have come over from Oz on a holiday ,its great to see his 3 babies ,just beautiful kids the youngest is getting baptised on Saturday and im his godmother   so looking forward to that.Have big scan on Tuesday looking forward to it but also quite nervous   Thats about all with me for now
Bye  E xx


----------



## shaz2

i cant beliver yer 20 weels already emak, how class is that lol 

big hello to everyone, flying visit but will be back   xxxx


----------



## emak

Shaz feels more like 50 weeks lol ...cant wait!!!!


----------



## Mamabud

Emak - half way there - yeah!!!

Ginger - all the best for your scan.

Zara was v good to-day, settling really quickly after the injections.  She's 14lb 14ozs, and 64cms.  She even had smiles for her granny when she visited.  She does have a bruise though, wee pet.  That's all from me to-night, as I'm watching Big brother.


----------



## lmk

hi all sorry for being awol but k is so much fun and i love spending so much time with her!!  she got weighed today and is 11lbs and 57.5cm!!!!
missy and nckb how are you both doing and how are your wee bundles of joy??
shaz saw the christening photos you look fab and aya is just gorgeous!!
loopyone how is a?? hope you having plenty of fun days out!!!
emak half way there mrs!!!!  how are you keepin now??
holly, bp and maria how are the twinnies behaving??  bp i hope all goes well at scan today   

loopybud and lgs cant wait for lunch date tomorrow!!!  

hello to evryone i have forgotten i hope your babiess are well      xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## louise09

Hi every1!

Babypowder and Ginger, how did you both get on 2day?

I was also at hosp this am for check up,(at the royal, was a complete joke, was waitin over an hr from app time before I was seen   )  baby is weighing 6lb 10 at the mo :O  Any mums remember what your little ones weighed at 35 weeks, any close to this weight and what was their birth weight?

Lmk, im sure the ladies will forgive you for being awol lol!  Glad K is doing well!

Loopybud, Zara sounds like she will grow up to have a high pain threshold!  

Emak, 20 weeks already :O  Between now and about 26 weeks you will prob feel that it goes so slow, it did for me but then after that I dont know were the time has went!  Sorry to hear ur not so well but hey, 4 weeks off work, you can relax and enjoy lovely weather!  

Missy, NCKB and Sparklyme, how are you getting on with ur wee bundles?!

Gonna go how and attempt to pack hospital bags!  Think I may need to nip out and buy more 0-3 mth stuff for baby as a lot of the stuff people have bought for me is newborn and I really can't see it fitting! 

Speak soon
xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls,

Thanks for all the wishes   they worked    scan went well, the verbal assessment is that the risk for downs is low-written confirmation will be here next week when Consultant checks it out, they are contacting the Fetal medicine Clinic to confirm aswell, got lots of pics and a dvd, though the girl forgot to press play and had to scan again, but babies had had enough by that stage and had gone to sleep.
Going to tell the inlaws and friends tonight-and try to start enjoying being pg (though i'll still worry   ) 

Louise, thats a great weight! do you know the flavor? 

LMK im sure your forgiven for spending time with your wee/getting big dote.

Loopybud glad Zara was ok after her jabs.

Loopyone, I cant wait to be eating for three-not happening much now with the sickness-though i've managed some-how to put on a stone   

Shaz hope you and wee Aya are doing well.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## ginger07

Evening all

Babypowder so pleased everything went well for you today, bet that has helped put your mind at ease, telling everyone is such a happy event, seeing everyones faces light up, knowing what you had to go through just to get this far.

Louise that Royal is a joke, I swear everytime I go, I seem to be the last one sitting in the waiting room, but 6lb 10oz, that is such a healthy weight, and with 5 weeks to go.  Think you're making a wise choice buying more 0-3 mth clothes, lol.

Went for my extra scan this afternoon, baby is weighing 5lb 9oz, but considering me and my dh are small, I'm quite please with that, the midwife doing scan, says everything is bang on and she has no concerns, so looks like my wee bean will be hanging in for another few weeks.

Hello to all you other yummy mummys and mummys to be.

Ginger XO


----------



## Mamabud

Girls, Zara was scanned the day before I was induced, and she weighed 1lb extra than the estimate   , so be warned!

Emak - I hope you have your feet up - are you feeling much movement yet?

Ginger - glad the scan went well.

Babypowder - glad that the risk for downs is low - I hope you got some nice pictures.

Louise - Zara won't be like her mummy then - no threshold me lol!  I didn't buy any nb either - Zara was straight into 0-3mths, but she was 9lb 12oz.

Imk - looking forward to lunch   

I was just wanting your opinions.  I have had a dull ache in my right side, which feels like the ovary.  I have had it long before I was pg, and had it scaned, which showed up nothing.  Throughout tx, nothing came up, and through pregnancy.  Surely if there was anything there, it'd have shown up?  The ache disappeared during pg.  It comes and goes, and I often wonder if my ovary is trying to ovulate, but can't because of the pcos.  Has anyone else anything similar?  Don't know whether to go to the drs again or not?


----------



## GemmaC

Louise, your have a healthy wee baba in their alright! A few more 0-3mts might be a good idea. So have you your hospital bag packed? I can seem to get around to it yet, but I know I am a few weeks behind you and Ginger. Where did you end up getting your nightdress/pj's? I have ordered some from Mothercare web site this morning but at the price of them maybe I am mad?

Ginger, did you go on time with your last preg? I am sure your symptoms watching for silimar signs again. Great weight too for Baby. Hope your feeling ok and getting to rest up.

Loopy, I dont know if this is of any help but I always had pain in my side the day of ovulation, I knew it was ovulation pain as period always came 14 days later - always had it every month. So it could well be.

BabyPowder, that is great news. I am sure your mind is so much more at easy. I know it always hard to relax after all we have been though but you go and enjoy that wee miracle growing.

Emak, how are you keeping with the swelling?


----------



## lgs30

hello ladies hows the babies an bumps doin god the weather great finally    
Lopybud an Imk lunch was great the day crack was 90 as ud say   
Danny took a real shine to your puppys Imk      Zara is jist like a teddy bear i could her all day an Kahlen is gettin so big her daddys spit   hows every one else doin Emak that heat bound to be sore on you last year it got to me big time well girls must go as Danny is flyin round the kitchen in his wallker wreckin     

Thanks girls for the lunch must do it soon again  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## louise09

Gemma, Well I wouldn't say I have them packed excatly, I have plastic bags sitting in the nursey with bits and bobs in them, need to get them all in the main hospital bag!  As for nitedresses, I got 2 out of peacocks for £4 each.  Im normally 8-10 so bought 14-16 and have tried them on and they fit perfectly over bump and they have buttons to open for the skin to skin contact and breastfeeding after the birth!  I have pj bottoms and tops for afterwards, they dont have buttons though but am thinking its just as easy and more discrete to lift top up at 1 side to breastfeed.

Babypowder, thats great news about ur scan!  No, I dont know the flavour but have a really strong feeling its a boy!  

Ginger, im sure u are happy that you can hang on another few more weeks!  That is also a good weight for baba.

A lot of people are commenting that they think I am gona go early because my bump looks like it has dropped alot   

I wouldn't mind if it was about a week early but nothing before this! 

Hope every1 is well

xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Lgs30 - I really enjoyed to-day too.  We must make it a monthly occurance!!  Danny is a wee dote - so pleasant and full of smiles.

Imk - where's Ballyhackett lol!

Well, Zara seems to be cutting a tooth.  It started with a sharp edge, now the whole ridge seems to be coming out.  Watch this space


----------



## Babypowder

Hiya,

Can someone tell me how I can get pics of my twingos up? I've reduces the image size through photo filter and its letting me up-load them one at a time as my avtar, but would like to fit both in    even at the bottom-ala Holly1. Thanks girls


----------



## emak

BP thats your bubbles fixed hun ,sorry cant help regarding the ole technical issue ,im way to stupid   

Hows all our Mums to be and not forgeting the yummy mummies ...i hope you are all well and enjoying plenty of lunch dates by the sounds of things  

Had big scan today ,alls looking good but have to get another one in couple of weeks as baby was lying to low to get head measurements ,placenta is also lying low at the moment but was told nothing to worry about at the moment ,so im well pleased....looks like i can finally start baby shopping  
E x


----------



## emak

Loopy thanks mrs.....how did it go back at work ? Looks like it isnt interfering with your social life


----------



## Babypowder

Emak and Jelly, great news on your scans, and you both get to see babies again!

Emak cheers for the bubbles.

Loopyone, that makes sense, I will take a pic of them both togther    Im a bit slow these days   .

Hows all the nearly mums to be? bags packed? nursery ready? I was reading my Bounty book you get with hospital pack, I get so excited thinking about shopping and packing hospital bag   .

Dp came home with lots of baby books, Mama's and Papa's, Chicco etc, just to get prices     all will be well as I've picked loads already, though nearer the time will need lots of advice on best buys, a few ppl have said moses baskets are a waste of £ cause they don't last long-but what do newborns sleep in at night? Definatley get a travel cot for during the day naps.

Anyway enough rambling from me, hope everyone is well   

P.s on my 4th (large) bottle of gavisgone-is that normal?


----------



## lgs30

hello ladies hows all the bumps an babies doin my wee man is so sick   his temp was up tp 37.7last nite an we took him to roe doc its his teethin not 1 yet big dirty nappies an all but not a tooth on sight


----------



## louise09

Hi all 

lgs30, aww poor wee man   I hope he is feeling better soon.

Babypowder, its so exciting when you start looking at baby books and things you can buy etc!  I remember thinking that I couldnt believe I could actually do this and even now with just over 3 weeks 2 go I still cant believe im gona have a wee baba in the pram thats sitting in the back room!  Or in the cot and moses basket!  Enjoy every minute of it!!

Jellybaba, that is a great saving you made on ur pram!

AFM, baba is making some crazy mad movements!  It actually really hurts sometimes!!  I have noticed that in the past 5 days or so I have been having a lot more bowel movements, up to 3 a day    some which I could actually say is a bit (tmi) like the runs, you think this is a sign??

xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Loopyone - are you back at work already?  Zara has her tooth through, but it just needs to get taller (if that makes sense).

Emma - so glad the scan went well.  Extra scan - happy days.  I had a low lying placenta, and got a 28week scan, 31, and 34 week scan   

Louise - sorry I can't help re the bowel movements - exciting times!!

Linda - hope Danny gets better soonxx

Jella - love getting a bargain - well done.

Babypowder - isn't it so exciting looking at baby stuff.  I use things now, that I bought early on in my pg, and it's still hard to believe that I'm a mummy!

Has anyone else found that potato very stodgy for weaning?  I cooked it, pureed it, and froze it for Zara.  I gave her it to-day and it was like glue.  It also didn't defrost over night in the fridge, so I had to zap it in the microwave - any tips?


----------



## Mamabud

Loopyone - I have been trying Zara with new flavours, once a day, since 17 weeks.  I started with carrot, sweet potato, and butternut squash.  I have now made brocolli (sp?), cauliflower, parsnip, and turnip, and potato (all individual).  I researched the first stages of weaning, and pureed potato is one of the suggested foods across the websites, so it can't be that bad for her.  I plan to leave the sweet foods until 6months, then gradually introduce two, then 3 meals a day.  It was only the last year that they changed the weaning age to 6 months, as my friend has a 2 year old and a 1 year old, and she had the different advice for each baby.  Every baby is different   .  It's good A is still content on her milk - much less hassle      A few mums I know are doing baby led weaning - where you let the baby feed themselves from 6months plus - sounds very messy lol!!  How are you finding being back at work?  Was it difficult leaving A?

I had to take some toys off Zara's playmat, as she pulls on their legs, and gets frustrated when she can't pull them down.  Everything goes to the mouth.    Need to get off the laptop, and make some dinner.


----------



## louise09

Girlies, help!

I said yesterday about the increase in bowel movements.......  well 2day I woke up to a bit of dried bld in pants and when went to loo my normal jelly like discharge was mixed with what looks like clots of bld    I have also had 2 loose bowel movements in the space of an hr and I kinda feel like im on this 1st day of my period   

I rang hosp and the midwife said it does sound like loosing the mucus plug and 2 wear a pad the rest of the day and monitor the bld and baby's movements.  Baby has been wriggiling this morn.  Do you think this could be it starting soon??  Im only 36w 4days!

Any of u mums tell me how long after loosing the plug u went into labour?  

Answers would be much much appreciated!!
xxx


----------



## louise09

Thanks loopy!  I suppose its just a matter of waiting now and seeing what happens    Im going straight upstairs  make sure I have all I need in my bags lol.  I will keep u  all posted on any further developments but as u say, I could prob still be sitting like this in 2-3 weeks lol.

xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Oh Louise, things are sounding very exciting your side for sure!      I am no expert but it looks like you might have your wee one soon. Keep us posted and ill be thinking about u.x


----------



## ginger07

morning all

How is the yummy mummies and mummy to be's doing?

Emak, I had a low lying placenta as well, by 28 weeks though the placenta was well up again.

Jellybaba, don't worry about the sonographer not being able to see the 4 chambers, happened to my sister as well and her DD was born ok, just whatever way baby had been lying the day they done the scan.

Louise girl, that sounds as though someone is about to go into labour, heard that lose bowels can be a sign, and now your mucus plug is coming away    , well I think you might be meeting baby sooner rather than later, keep us informed.

I went for my 36 wk checkup on Tuesday, have been booked in for an elective cs on the 19th July, on Dr's orders, I am quite small and have very small feet, she said I only had a 20% chance of giving birth naturally and with having my DS by emergency cs she thinks it would be less stressful all round, so this time 3 wks all being well we will have added to our family.  Looking back the whole time seems to have flown in.

Hi to Gemma, Loopybud, Loopyone, babypowder and everyone else out there.

Ginger XO


----------



## Babypowder

Just a quickey,

Good-luck Louise, sounds like a little baby is on the way!

Ginger not long for you either then! 

  everyone else, hope your well.


----------



## tedette

Hi Louise,

Just popped in to say that I had a 'show' on Christmas Day and the little man wasn't born until 15th Jan so it can be a while.  However, I didn't have diarrohea until a few days before I went into labour so your body might be preparing you!  

Were you checked out by a midwife?  I was 1 cm dilated when I had my show so spent the next 3 weeks expecting to go into labour any minute but I was still shocked when it did happen all that time later!!

Congrats to all the new mummys, especially Missy!  How is Lauren taking to Taylor?    Am a bit concerned my wee man's nose will be out of joint when no 2 arrives in the New Year!  

Hope everyone else is well.   

Tedette


----------



## louise09

Girls, thanks for ur replys!  I know it could happen soon or weeks away, I think it was just the shock of it actually happening yesterday, its making it seem more real!  I aint been checked by midwife, have a docs app on Thur then back at hosp the following fri so will c then    There hasn't been any bld 2day, just brown stuff mixed with the discharge, and I am getting a few shooting pains down below.

Wow ginger, that is not long at all, so excited for u!   

Chat soon every1!

xxx


----------



## mariabelfast

Louise anything between 37 & 42 wks is considered full term so im sure baba will be just fine.

Am anaemic, taking iron tablets twicw a day.They are literally ripping out my insides. Anybody got some tips?

Ive low lying placenta too Emak. After initial panic & a bit of reading have realised its really only a worry if its still there after 28wks. Its the sex ban thats hard to live with!


----------



## emak

mariabelfast said:


> Ive low lying placenta too Emak. After initial panic & a bit of reading have realised its really only a worry if its still there after 28wks. Its the sex ban thats hard to live with!


Maria are you refering to the sex of your precious cargo or have you put DH on a ban     ....its killing me i wanna know but dont at the same time iykwim 
Louise just wanted to wish you loads of luck huni looks like things are gonna start happening soon for you  

Hope all the bumps and mums are enjoying the weekend.
xxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Louise - it's getting exiting   .  37 weeks is classed at full term - make sure that suitcase is ready to go.

Emak - I'm glad Zara made that decision for us.  How's the bump?

Ginger - not long now - my mum's b'day is 19th July.

Imk - how's K?  Lgs30 - what about Danny?  Loopyone - any signs of a tooth yet for A?

Zara had her first trip to the pool this morning.  She really enjoyed it.  Sat in her float, like a wee princess, looking at everything.  Her tooth beside the one that is through is very prominent, so I think it won't be long before it's up.  Maybe that's what was bothering during the week.


----------



## Babypowder

Maria I sympathise with you on the iron-i've been taking it twice a day from 11weeks and my insides are ripped out aswell-I have been really sick and started vomitting blood on Thurs night    so have been taken off them for a few days, bloods sent away and hopefully I can cut down to one a day. The Dr's said just keep taking gaviscone (sp?) but you have to wait at least 2hrs after taking the iron, I also drink milk but the same thing with it-can't take it with or just after iron.


----------



## lmk

hi girls had a long post done, will try again connection is slow!!!

emak hope bump is behaving, have you made a purchase yet??hope you are keeping well hun

shaz how is aya?? hope you are well and having no bother with your galstones?

loopybud zara is a little mermaid!!!  soon she''ll be doing lengths and breadths!! i bet you were a proud mummy!!

missy hows little taylor and big sis lauren??  hope you are keeping well!!

nckb how is bobbie mae??!!  hope you are doin good hurry up with pictures!!!

loopyone you and a really know how to enjoy your days out!!!  i love it too!!!

bp and maria hope  start to feel better girls     

hi to all i have missed    

K is teething and has the sharpness of a tooth coming through on the top!!!  she is a little cranky, but nothing a cuddle and extra kisses wont cure!!!  I AM PREGNANT!!!! a big natural pregnancy after 8 yrs of trying and its happened finally!!!  I would love if you who know me on ** keep this quiet as i dont want work knowing yet as i'm on mat goin onto mat!!! 
we are so happy and k is goin to be a BIG sister!!!
lisa xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Lmk ...thats is fab news congrats to you and DH 
how far on hun ??     woohoo


----------



## emak

OMG Lisa im delighted for you huni ,im sure you must be in shock ,there really must be truth in what they say that you are more fertile after having a baby ,as Mrs Hex has said how far on are you ? Details please ...i would text you but my phone f**ked spilt a full bottle of water in my bag and now the menu button not working


----------



## Babypowder

Wooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo LMK! Fantastic news-im sure you can hardly believe it!      

Loopyone-Im at hospital on Thurs for a scan, so     all is well and I will say to them about the SPATONE-would be great if they say yes   

  to everyone, hope your all well.

Emak and LX how are you both keeping?

Have to go into work on Wed to chat about my sick-leave (been off for 10wks   ) but sickness is so bad there is no way I could work at the min plus blood pressure etc-and these two wee miracles are number1.


----------



## lgs30

omg imk so happy for you fair play to you an d/h baby k is goin to be a big sis any tips for us      so so happy for you hun Danny will love your air bags even more now


----------



## shaz2

oh my god lisa thats fantastic news congratulations, just texting you now...lol xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

LMK - Congratulations


----------



## Mamabud

Lmk - how had you any time for    , lol!  So over the moon for you and dh - well deserved.    Hope you're not feeling too sick   

Lgs30 - lol at your comment re Danny and Lmk.  We'll have to try him out soon   

Babypowder - as you have double the hormones it makes sense that you're experiences a lot of morning sickness.  Hope you're not feeling too bad.

Ladyhex - nearly 20 weeks - brilliant   

Loopyone - enjoy your break

Nothing major to report here - it was the last day of the baby group, as it's breaking over summer.  We all went to the Lodge for dinner.  It was a small group, so only 3 mums and babies, plus 2 staff!  Lazy day to-morrow, then off with some fellow F Friends to pizza pomodoro to-morrow night - looking forward to it!


----------



## GemmaC

LMK, thats just FAB news! What a great story getting a   !  How many weeks on are you? Congrats, awe a wee bro/sis for K!

Louise, you still hanging in there?


----------



## lmk

thank you all!!!!!  internet just fixed this morn feel as if i lost my right arm!!!!!!  i am 8wks tomorrow had a little scare 10 days ago but sac seen, too early for hb went back on fri there was the wee heart beating away!!! all is good but my goodness i forgot about the tiredness k is fab she loves sleep so i sleep whenever she lays down!!! i am  due 16th feb, 10 days before k is 1


----------



## holly01

Wow LMK Fantastic news so chuffed for u all, amazing!         

  Hope everyone is doin great,just lurkin er nathin to report


----------



## ginger07

WOW, a big congratulations IMK,       , that is most womens dream after going through all this melarky to get something so precious naturally, really, really pleased for you and DH and not to mention baby K getting a wee brother or sister.


----------



## MISSY97

hey all

Imk taylor and lauren doing well, hard work but all worth it when you look at them together..... Big congratulations on your bfp, you really will have your hands full.... 

Shaz hope all is well with you and baby Aya...

Loopybud Zara must be getting big now??

Gemma how long have you left now!!

NCKB how are you getting on??

Hi to everyone else ...

Missy xx


----------



## GemmaC

Missy, you have your hands full for sure and I bet enjoying every min! I am due 13Aug so around 5 and bit weeks left  . Finish up work tommorrow for maternity leave.   

LMK, 10wks, that is just brill! Its amazing how you forget that deadly tiredness you feel in the early days. 

Emak, if you about ..any advice on where is nice to eat in derry (like all food types   )? Heading up for a night next week to stay over. Nothing mad expensive, just something tasty.


----------



## Ladyhex

Lmk how wonderful hun ...8 weeks     busy girl     

Loopyone ~ its really scary how quick it has gone by, i dont feel any different which is making go mad     .  How is A keeping !!

BP~     for your scan on thurs, all will be good     

Emak on the pram front     i have been looking like mad   ....i finally went for the silver cross 3D with car seat 

missy glad all is good with your to wee babas 

Big hello to everybody else


----------



## emak

Gemma loads of nice places to eat at the moment and quite a few of them do early bird specials if you are prepared to go out before 7pm.I would recommend The Exchange ,its in centre of town about 2 mins walk from the Guildhall ,also very good is Timber Quay and also Quay West .which would be about a 10 min walk along the waterfront but my advice to a very pregnant lady is get a taxi    enjoy your dinner and they are all very reasonable priced  
Ladyhex ,i was looking at 2 silver cross prams in mothercare at the weekend ,not sure if yours was one of them ,i was very tempted with a classic black one was so cute looking not bulky and folded up so easy ,only thing that stopped me buying was that there wasnt a base available for the car seat   
Missy im sure your one very tired mummy at the moment but sure its all worth it.
LMK cant believe your 8 weeks pg ,i was telling DH last night and told him ,he is straight back on the saddle as soon as after baba born hoping for our own wee miracle       (excuse the crudeness ladies)
Hows our wee Holly and her 2 beanies keeping ??
Loopybud seems like you have a grand social life there     god i cant wait til mat leave !!!
BP good luck for your scan huni ,im sure all will be good .
AFM im still off work my sick line runs out next Thursday ,im so not looking forward to returning ,im so bloody tired all the time ,had to go to bed this avo for a couple of hours ,just cant keep my eyes open and im sure its bound to get worse.Think only thing to keep me going is the fact that i have a weeks hols each month until i finish up on mat leave ...still cant believe that I am going to be having a baby so so happy.
E xxxx


----------



## GemmaC

Emak, thanks so much for the advice, my mouth is watering thinking about a nice meal - its getting near home time so hunger pangs are setting in.    We are not staying too far from the Guildhall so will head that direction - thank u!


----------



## holly01

Emma y wud ye bother goin back to work?if u get ure full pay that is    wud ure Dr nat sign u off for another wile?? I havnt worked since i was 16 weeks under dr's orders as my babies are way too precious esp with the history ...i'd try the dr b4 i wud go back if i was u    lye down n kick n scream shud help ye


----------



## Mamabud

Emak - I stay at home all the time - go nowhere me


----------



## Babypowder

Just a quicky, saw twins today, seem to be doing well, didn't have a very nice Dr though-scanned very quickley and no pics    just got a look at hearts and a wee wave. Good thing though is got my iron changed to a liquid form and tablets for acid reflux.

  to all the mummies, babies and bumps.


----------



## louise09

Hi all!

Firstly, lmk congrats on ur natural pregnancy!  That is wonderful news and can just imagine how happy u are after all this time of trying and been through!  

Afm, still hanging in here lol.  Some days I am getting a brown discharge and other days are just clear, has been no more bld.  Was at docs 2day, baby h/beat good etc so am happy 

Babypowder, glad all was ok with twins.  Pity about Dr though, u would think people in that type of job would understand that everything is so exciting and new for new mums and be a bit more professional and considerate in their jobs!  

Gemma, enjoy ur trip 2 Derry! 

Hi to every1 else

xxx


----------



## emak

Gemma i had dinner out at the exchange tonight and it was sooooooo yummy ,can def recommend the chicken carbonara ,DH had battered cod OMG it was massive the whole length of the plate ,only problem is too many nice dishes to choose from   

Louise is the waiting driving you nuts ,i can only imagine how you must be feeling ,as i know i want to be holding my l/o now ....im so impatient

Loopybud me thinks you are out partying ALL the time    

BP delighted your wee babas are both doing well ,and i see you have started a wee bit of shopping too...shame about the doc    ,i go back for the wee extra scan on 20th lets hope junior is going to be in a good position .

Holls i love your way of thinking ,i have been asked to attend a meeting with work next week ,but are gonna do it over the phone and will discuss options then i suppose ,if i do go back full time its gonna kill me as i am having a wee nap every afternoon dont know how i would cope   

Ladyhex hows your bump coming along?

LMK i still cant believe your news its sooooooo wonderful      

Just letting you know ladies that Shaz had her operation today to remove her gall bladder ,unfortunately they are not able to do key hole surgery due to excess scar tissue from prevs ops but i had a text from her dh and all went well .Nothing to report my end just getting fatter by the day    
E  xx


----------



## Mamabud

Emak - you sussed me lol!  Lmk is taking me to lunch to-morrow for my b'day    Another quiet day in   

Louise - hope you have some movement over the weekend   

Babypowder - glad the babies are doing well.  Are you getting big?

We're thinking that Zara will have to go into her nursery soon, as she is getting big for the crib.   I just love listening to her bleathering in the morning when she wakens.  It won't be the same through the monitor!!


----------



## Velma

Hi Girls,

Sorry haven't been on here but was wondering if you could maybe give me some info i'm currently waiting for my 12 week scan and havent heard anything yet wondering when you all got yours? There has been alot of sad news on some of the other threads i've been on and i guess it is worrying me a bit.

Thanks,

Velma x


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Gemmac asked me to update you on her news. Her waters broke this am at 2am & she's obv in hospital. She's NOT however in labour. She's been put on steroids. Baby's heartbeat is grand & there's plenty of fluid round baby so fingers, toes & all crossed.

She's 35 weeks now which is good.

Understandably she's fearful but she's great Faith & we all hope & pray all will be fine.

Will keep u updated if she so requests

P.S Congrats Missy on your beautiful baby boy news!!!!!! PERFECT!!!!
And Shaz on your darling daughter!!! Sorry if U've missed anyone out but just popped on & read recent posts so not up to date.
Crazycate - all the luck in the world for FET. U so deserve this to go your way - I think of you lots. Tedette - mega congrats on pregnancy no 2!

Sorry I haven't been on ..... am sure you all understand why.

Love & luck to you all mid tx. Hugs to all of you who are pregnant now or with new babies

Will be in touch

Love Sharon

xxxx


----------



## mariabelfast

Such fantastic news IMk always thought those stories were urban legends.

can second Emak recommendation for the Exchange. been in when i've visited friends in Derry a few times. YUMMY!

Still feeling totallly ****. Iron tablets continue to rip my guts out. Now backpain is keeping me up all night.Just cant get comfy even with support pillows. Dh has been relagated to the spare room for over a week now. Consultant needn't worry about me breaking the low lying palcenta no sex clause. Feel like such a moan but truly wouldn't have it anyother way. just wish I could fast forward to the baby part.

Velma I remember you well from cycle budddies. Think if you're in Belfast you get the 12 week scan slightly sooner than in other hospitals. I know a few girls here who've waited 14-15 weeks.

emak I too am turning into a pram stalker.   Stopped a lady in Victoria Square last week to ask her a zillion questions about her pram cos id been looking at it on the net. Looking at me like I was a bloody nutter! Sure if the cap fits...

Hope you're all enjoying another of our "fabulous" n.i. summers. What I wouldn't give for a bit of sunshine


----------



## Velma

shoppingqueen - don't know Gemmac but will be keeping her in my    hoping it all goes ok for her!

Maria - I remember you too - sorry to hear you arent feeling the best at the moment - hope things improve soon!    You are a few months ahead of me to be honest i feel a bit lost at the mo, it's hard to know where to slot in i'm still on the cycle thread - thanks for the update i am indeed in Belfast, i bit the bullet and just rang today so have app on 23rd - will be glad to have it then i will juts be over the 12 weeks at that stage so thankfully no waiting longer.

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Maria,

I got my iron tablets changed yesterday, im now on a liquid form to see how that goes and then if I need to change that there are other tablets to try, so don't suffer, ask your GP or ring the hospital, they told me yesterday even in the worst case they can bring you in for an iron transfusion, so there are lots of options   

But your right if only we could fast forward   

Ps. what was the pram you'd seen? I can't really see any I like.


Shoppingqueen, lovely to hear from you    keep us posted on Gemma and    all will be well.


----------



## lgs30

Am so so happy today my friend had cancer an got all clear 8 years ago went for her 3rd cycle of ivf she got her


----------



## Ladyhex

Girls just to let you know but i have lost the baby at 18 weeks      

Luv LX xx


----------



## IGWIN79

awe ladyhex i am so so  sorry hunnie 
if you need anything at all just ask


----------



## emak

Ladyhex oh god im so so sorry i cannot believe it       ,gonna PM you.


----------



## Velma

Ladyhex - I am so very sorry, that is devastating news! Make sure you take plenty of time to mourne, i hope you and your other half can give each other plenty of support at this really difficult time. I will be     you can get through this and that you find the strength to carry on your journey in time!!    

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

OMG LX    will send you a wee PM                 .


----------



## Hopeful NI

Ladyhex - I am soo soo sorry, I can only imagine what you are going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you and DH


----------



## lgs30

ladyhex so gutted for you both take care hun xxxx


----------



## holly01

Omg LX i am so so sorry to read ure terrible news     
U are both in my thoughts and    at this terrible time,life is so cruel


----------



## mariabelfast

Truly gutted for you Ladyhex, especially after what you've been through this year already. Hope you get all the   support you need right now from family & friends. Will keep you,dh & dd in my prayers.


----------



## louise09

Oh Ladyhex, I am so so sorry    That is the most awful thing that could happen at that stage of pregnancy. Am thining about u and DH   

Shoppingqueen, any update on Gemma?  

xxx


----------



## Sparty

Lx       My heart goes out to you, your DH and DD   I am really sorry


----------



## Bunny-kins

LX... I'm lost for words    just so sorry to hear your sad news.  My thoughts are with you and DH at this sad time   xxx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Ladyhex I'm so so sorry.  We lost our precious twins Grace & James v late on & so I have an idea how you feel.  It is horrendous & nothing in life I don;t think will hurt more but with time it does get a little easier.

JUst don't rush the grief - take it a day at a time. I hope that DH & you have lots & lots of support as its so important.  Keep talking/crying etc with DH.  The 2 of you being strong in communication is key to helping you thru.

I'm so so sorry.  Like ours your wee baby is now an angel - you both are still a Mum & a DAd & nothing can ever take that away.

My thoughts are with you both as you come to terms with such a tragic loss.


Love Sharon
xxx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

GemmaC had a gorgeous baby girl last night at 8.20pm!  She is 4lbs 5 oz & doing great - beside Mummy & not in neo natal!!!  WOOHOO!  Mummy is good too!  And Daddy proud as punch!

Gemma will update you on all herself when she's home & gets a sec to post!!!  

Take care all

Sharon

XX


----------



## emak

Gemma C Whooo Hoooooooo Congrats hun on the birth of your wee girl    im delighted for you ,cant wait to hear all from you .

Sharon thanks for the update ,hope you are good     

Will be back later girls


----------



## louise09

Ohhh Gemma, congrats on the birth of ur little girl!!!!  Such a tiny, cute weight, am so happy all is well with her and u!  Im sure u got a shock when ur waters broke that early, when ur home and feeling up 2 it I would love 2 hear ur birth story 

Ginger, its between u and me now    And there was me thinking that things were happening for me last week lol, baby was giving me false hope!

Hpe every1 else is ok

xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Ladyhex, I am so very sorry         .  Life is so unfair.

Gemma - congrats on your baby girl.  So delighted for you and dh.

Well, Zara has moved out!!  Into her own room lol!!  I'm going to miss seeing her beside me in the morning!!  

Big hi to everyone else.


----------



## ginger07

CONGRATULATIONS Gemma, bet you and DH are in total shock, can't believe that you went that quickly and early, was expecting to log on and see that Louise had had her wee one, hopefully you will be out of hospital sooner rather than later, and such good news that the little one didn't have to go to neo-natal.  Can't wait to here all about it and the wee name you have picked out.

Louise hons, the countdown is on for the 2 of us alright, don't know about you but I just can't get a good nights sleep anymore, what with restless legs, and the wee one pressing down on nerves and never stopping wiggling, lol.


Ladyhex, pet, I'm so sorry       I can't even beging to put into words what you must be experiencing, take time for you and DH to get over this tragic period of your lifes, and know all your FF's are waiting here for you.

Ginger XO


----------



## lmk

Ladyhex i am truly sorry to hear of your sad sad news, you and your dh are in my thoughts


----------



## lmk

gemma congrats on the safe arrival of your baby girl, i hope mummy and daughter are both well!!!


----------



## lgs30

Gemma conrats on the birth of your baby girl
Danny had a big day all round yesterday lol he cut his first tooth an is so crabbit the wee soul 

Hi to everyone hope your all well


----------



## Babypowder

Congrats Gemma and DH.


----------



## NCKB

LX im so sorry to hear ur sad news, i really do not know what to say, you and DH are in my prayers hun take care xxxx 
love nicola xxxx


----------



## NCKB

Gemma CONGRATS on ur baby girl, hope u and baba are doing well xxx 
oh louise and ginger UR NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

How is everyone? Havent been on in AGES      bobbi mae is taking up all my time      we were back for our 6 wk check up today, the little buster is 11lb8 and 22 and a half inches long!!!!! She is smiling and gooing at us now its brilliant.. 

LMK many many congrats on the natural BFP i bet u and DH are just over the moon u'll have ur hands full but bet u wouldnt change it for the world        

have to log off for a bit but will be back on later 

hi to all the bumps and babies xxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

NCKB - love the picture of Bobbi-Mae.  She's definately thriving.

Lgs30 - well done Danny on his first tooth.  I'm thinking Zara may be cutting more, as she has been v unsettled to-day.  Loads of tears, which is so unlike her.  Hopefully it'll pass soon.

Imk - how's Kahlen, and how are you keeping?

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Hopeful NI

Gemma - Congratulations            


Loopybud -     well done Zara in her own room

Lgs30 -     Danny on his first tooth.

My little woman is 7.5 months old and still no teeth or hair (But she takes after her Daddy on the hair department   )  Need a set of false teeth and a wig


----------



## Sparty

Gemma and DH on your new daughter


----------



## Mamabud

HopefulNI - the hair and teeth will come soon enough.  You often find thta babies do one thing quicker than others.  For example, Zara has only rolled twice, and that was weeks ago.  She has no intention of moving the wee rascal.

Loopyone - well done A on getting two wee teeth.  Zara was no bother either, but think more must be playing on her, as we had a bad day on Tuesday, wee dote.  Aren't they so cute?  I'm so you were over loaded on things for A on your break - we stayed at my parents Sat - Mon, and the car was bunged!!

Well, Zara has been good in her room so far.  Had a bit of a session on Wednesday night, but have decided she just wasn't tired enough, as she went down no bother about an hour later..  She was rubbing her eyes like mad, but the bath must have wakened her up again.  Just been on Next sale - got a VIP sale invite through email.  Got a few things for Zara, and a top and shoes for me.  Zara still asleep so I can browse uninterrupted - I've been up since after 6, so I'll be wrecked later!!


----------



## louise09

Hi every1 

Ah loopybud, lgs, hopefulNI and loopyone, all the talk about 1st teeth etc is lovely I cant wait!!

NCKB, Bobbi-Mae is sooooo lovely, a real wee dote   Cant believe she is over 6 weeks    Were has the time went!

Ginger, any thing happening with u yet? I know what u mean about the sleepness nites, it takes me ages 2 get 2 sleep cause I can't get comfy or have bad heartburn, then I wake up bout twice in the nite 2 pee!!

Gemma, hope everything going well with u and ur little girl, cant wait to hear name etc 

Afm,  had hosp checkup and baby is 3/5ths engaged! App this has happened with the braxton hicks ive been having latley.  The cons offered to give me a sweep and said this should start things over the nxt few days so I went ahead and had it    Knowing my luck ill still be sitting here nxt week lol

xxx


----------



## ginger07

Oh Louise,

Things sound as though they are starting to move for you, bet your analysing every pain that you have now, wouldn't it be a laugh if we end up in the hospital at the same time, are you at the Royal?

I had to go yesterday for my pre-op assessment, that place is a joke! they came and took my bloods in the reception area, and then brought me into a store to go through my pregnancy history, 2.5 hrs we where there, only to be told that there are 7 ladies booked in for CS on monday, and that doesn't include the emergencys, so there is a chance I may not have my baby on Monday, guess will just have to wait and see.  All geared up anyway, bag packed and ready to go, still not gaving up on going myself the next couple of days though.

Hi Gemma, how is motherhood?  can't wait to hear your birth story.

Hi to everyone else.

Ginger XO


----------



## mariabelfast

Are you in the RVH by any chance Ginger? Got a letter about a survey being carried out by Queens on the place so looking forward to filling it in.  

Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl Gemma. Hopefully you'll be home sweet home soon enough.

Sorry for my delay in replying Babypowder, in Dublin for  a few nights, cheap deal! The pram I was looking at was the Out&About Nipper 360. One of a few that are suitable for 2 newborns. Have a look at the video on Kiddicare.com looks really easy to put up & down etc.

Hi to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## louise09

Hey Ginger, yes im with the royal.  Just want 2 wish u good luck for 2moro! This time 2moro u may well have ur little 1 in ur arms!!  Lets hope they are able to take u ok.  U never know, u may well c me in there at some point over the nxt few days lol, but as of yet nothing happning with me!

xxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladies



i know some of you wont remember me, some will. i wanted to pop on quickly.



for give me if this isnt well typed. i can hardly see though the tears. 



when i went for my routine scan at 16 weeks 2 days i was told the devastating news that my little baby had died i went into shock and then fear as i had to deliver him 2 days later at 16.20 on the 10th july 2010. the labour was difficult but made as easy as possible by the lovely nurses and doctors in craigavon. i will never forget their kindness.



we couldnt bring ourselves to hold or see him until the next day but im glad we did. we held him, talked to him and prayed with him. we left the hospital later that day with no baby, a funeral to plan and our hopes and dreams for the future shattered. 



the consultant could see nothing wrong with him, the placenta or the cord so on his advise we decided to let them perform a post mortum as it was a late miscarriage. however we are also prepared for the fact we may never know why he left us and went to play with the angels.



Joshua was brought home to us on THursday in a beautiful white casket. we struggled into town on the 13th and chose 2 identical teddies (one for him and one for us) and got copies of photos of him mummy and daddy when he was in my tummy and then wrote a letter to put in with him. we have our copies and photos of him etc in a memory box we put together. we also have the little knitted blanket, baby snug and his tiny tiny hat home with us. i keep it beside my bed.



we placed him in his bedroom overnight. i kept his light on for him and sang twinkle twinkle to him. i didnt know what else to do



the funeral was held last friday. we kept it private with his grandparents and us. the memory that will live with me forever is seeing his daddy carry him from his bedroom to the car and from the car to his grave



we have visited his grave everyday since. i miss my little baby boy so much. he was so tiny but perfect. 



i miss my baby, i want him back. i feel so empty, alone and lost. we are both devastated beyond words. no parent should ever have to say goodbye to their child. ever.


----------



## lmk

bjp honey i am so so  sorry to read your sad news, take time to grieve with your dh and take care of one another


----------



## emak

BJP im so so sorry to read your hearbreaking news ,im typing this with tears streaming down my face ,i can only imagine the pain you and DH are feeling


----------



## louise09

BJP, my heart is breaking for u, what an awful, terrible thing to happen, I cannot even imagine how u are both feeling    Im so so sorry   

RIP little Joshua xx


----------



## MISSY97

BJP, so so sorry, can't imagine what you are going through....

Take care

Missy xx


----------



## holly01

BJP i am truly so so sorry to read u and dh's totally devasting news about little Joshua,why is life so cruel...............................
I will be thinking and    for u both at this truly terrible time     
No words are suitable.....


----------



## Velma

BJP - I remember you and really hoped all would work out for you!! I can't believe the experience you have went through and the sorrow that you are going through, my deepest condolences i hope your wee angel watches over you always. I am so sorry that you had to go through this!    I    you get the strength to get through this!

Velma x


----------



## lgs30

bjp i really am so sorry its breakin my heart readin your story      i hope god is takin care of you both an you are both in my


----------



## Mamabud

BJP    to you and dh.  Like everyone else the tears are streaming down my face.  I cannot imagine how you feel, and I am totally devastated for you and dh.  I'm sure Joshua was perfect, and you can cherish the memories of the short time you have had with him.


----------



## mariabelfast

BJP so sorry to hear your news. 
May your little angel rest in peace xo


----------



## Babypowder

BJP    Im so sorry for your loss, you had been through so much     I hope you can get an answer as to what happened. Everything you said was beautiful and Im glad you got some memories with little Joshua, I hope and pray he's being looked after in heaven   , take care of yourself and your in my thoughts.


----------



## shoppingqueen

BJP 

Just sw your heartbreaking post .  i'M SO SORRY.  Have sent you a PM.

SQ
XX


----------



## ginger07

BJP I'm so so very sorry for your's and DH loss, I can't even begin to imagine the pain and grieve you must be feeling at this stage.      

I wept openly reading about you and DH getting the teddies and his wee funeral, please know we are here for you if you ever need to 'talk' or just need loads of tlc.

Ginger
XOXO


----------



## ginger07

After hearing about BJP's heartbreaking news I feel really bad about what I'm going to be writing next, but have had a quite moment and thought I would just log on.

Anyway after a long wait we are finally the proud parents of another little boy.  Our DS joined us on Monday afternoon at 3.07, weighing in at a healthy 6lb 7oz, we got out of hospital yesterday and he is thriving day by day, his big brother can't do enough for him and fell in love with him instantly (well, once he seen the present his wee brother had bought him).

Hi to everyone, any word from Gemma yet?  Hi Louise, you still hanging in hons?

Ginger XO


----------



## lgs30

congrats ginger on your baby boy hun    xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Ginger - congratulations - I'm sure you are all over the moon.  Kisses to the ba!  Any names yet?


----------



## Hopeful NI

Congratulations Ginger


----------



## emak

Ginger CONGRATS on the birth of your wee boy


----------



## crazykate

Congratulations Ginger - glad to hear your all well   


Any news on louise or Gemma yet


----------



## Babypowder

Ginger, DH and big Bro!


----------



## Babypowder

Holly was just thinking about you-hows the twins? have you got an idea of a date yet? 

Loopybud hows Zara? 

Loopyone any more teeth for wee A?

Hope all the news mums and babies are doing well.

Was reading what you girls where saying about the Royal, I couldnt make my mind up but im glad now I went to the Ulster, its really nice, though only thing is I haven't seen my Consultant yet    Sunny if you looking in, any idea when you would see him?

Maria I keep looking at the nipper (in red) I think its very modern looking.

Anyway hope everyone is well


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations Ginger, you've a strapping lad there!

At antenatal on thurs they confirmed major placenta previa. have been instructed to avoid intercourse & "take it easy". had to ring afriends mum who is a mid-wife to clarify what this meant. Basically no exercise inc long walks, no housework, no shopping & as much bedrest as possible. tad difficult with an 8yrold on her summer hols & a hubby who works away from home half the week. Considering going to my mums for a bit. I've to get steroid injections at 28wks as the chances of my going full term are virtually nil. Trying to be positive as worrying will make no difference. My tactic at the moment is to view each week as a little mini-hurdle, the closer I can get to 31 the better. 

I guess I'd better start some internet shopping then as I have zero in! Dh will be tearing his hair out at the thought of me in bed with a laptop & his credit card for company but I gotta get my kicks somewhere.

Hope all you other mummies to be are keeping healthy out there.


----------



## mariabelfast

P.S. having realised that I have to organise myself sooner than expected I asked about the sex and its a little boy & girl. Both are a great size & looking healthy so i'm delighted,.


----------



## lmk

congrats ginger, dh and big bro on the safe arrival of your baby boy!!!!!  hope mum and baba are well!!!

mariabelfast hope you have a bit longer honey and babas stay safe in mummys belly a little longer.  please rest and abuse dh's credit card from bed!!!  my experience of neonatal was very good and the staff are fab we spent 8wks there and my wee lady is thriving every day    

i hope all bumps and mummys are well and enjoying the good weather!!!

my little angel is gettin baptised tomorrow and i am really lookin forward to it,  it will be an emotional day too but joyous occasion!! I am 10wks today and scan is on the 13th aug    all is well with johnny (beanies name)!!!!  

love to all xxxxx


----------



## holly01

Howdy BP we are doin greatttttt thank god,no complaints,getin bigger each day lol
we have started the nursery     reallllly weird sayin that after 7yrs of wishing hoping wanting and now please god our time has arrived         

How are u n baba's doin??u also gettin bigger    have u decided on a pram/bus yet lol


----------



## Babypowder

Maria great news Team  and  ! you've a great attitude about not worrying about an early arrival, hope the previa doesn't cause too much bother.

Lmk have a fab day tomorrow-im sure your princess will be gorge in her dress  p.s I have my 20wk scan on Friday 13th aswell   I was a bit worried about superstition but what can ya do?     for both of us.

Hey Holly, glad your doing well   your time has well and truely arrived so get that nursery finished, im carrying low and have had that much sickness I've only put on 2 1/2lb in about 7wks, no bump really  how far on where you before your bump appeared? Babas seem to be doing well, which is the main thing! im taking it day by day.

Aww can't decide on a pram-but I've a while yet to think, posted 2 links on the twin thread that glitter started with pics of prams-all opinions welcome as there aren't much reviews on them, so be honest if you think their c r @ p  .

p.s did any of you take zantac during your pg? I've had to go on twice a day-but of course am worrying


----------



## IGWIN79

BJP , i am so sorry  for your loss hun      , i had tears in my eyes reading your post 
Take care of yourselfs and take you time to grieve for your wee boy 
Loads of hugs hun xxxxx


----------



## puddles

BJP 
So sorry to hear your news.  Take care hun.

Puddles


----------



## GemmaC

Hello Ladies, 

After my time away I cant believe the devastating news - BJP and Ladyhex my heart is breaking for you both. I have a pain in my heart reading about the loss of your darlings. I am truly so sorry. I cannot come near to imagine the pain and sorrow you must feel. Such heartache. I wish I could just take the deep pain you must be feeling away from you. All I can do for you is pray that God will give you the strength to face each moment of the day and hold you very close. I am so so sorry. 

I feel so bad now going on to post our story. 
To all of you I would like to say a big thank you for you very kind good wishes. I would like to say a big personal thank you to my lovely buddy "Shopping Queen" for keeping you all up to date and for all her amazing support over this past few days!! 
As you know my waters broke at 35wks. Ill keep my story brief. Woke at 2am with such a gush of water - I could not believe the amount of water. Made our way to the hospital sitting on a bin liner to protect our car seat! - still managed to soak my jeans from top to bottom, such a sight arriving at Craigavon Hospital! Admitted - put on steroid injection to mature wee babys lungs for 48hrs- monitored babies heart beat, she was perfectly happy until Sunday evening where due to lack of fluid around baby she was lying on her cord and cutting off her blood supply to her heart. Had emergency section and our darling little baby girl was born weighting 4lb5.5oz! Such is just adorable, of course being her Mummy I would say that, but to confirm it all the nurses did not want her to leave - maybe that is why they kept me in another week, haha.
The wee darling was born with a few problems, it was quite a shock for us as all our scan were perfect. She has a cleft pallet in the back of the roof of her mouth, in the soft part plus her little ears did not develop normally. It was quite a lot for her Daddy and me to take in. With her being so tiny the main thing that we have been focusing on is getting her feeding established, and my goodness does she like her food! She has been referred to the Royal to the Cleft Pallet team and ENT specialist so we are waiting on these appointments to come through. We are just trusting God with her and believing that he can do amazing things for her. We just have to believe that she will be able to hear - its early days yet and we know the road ahead will be a long one but with Gods help we will get there. We just love her to bit and she has brought so much joy to our lives already. I have been feeing her expressed milk as she was getting to tired to latch on with being a tiny tote. My supply was really good to start with but has went down since I came home so any advice on getting it back up again would be fab! I have hired the hospital pump and its fantastic. DH is feeding her at the moment, he has been a tower of strength to me and a fantastic Daddy. He is telling me to hurry up and get ready of bed so I better not stay on too much longer.

Ginger, wooooo!!! A little boy, oh I am soooo delighted for you!! I am sure your as proud as punch. And a little bro for your wee one, ach its just great. I hope you have recovered ok after the birth. Hey, ill be thinking of you when I am doing the three hourly feeds wondering if your up too.  

Louise, who would have thought I would have been away first, not me anyway. You take it very easy, I am sure you cannot wait to meet your wee pet, it wont be long. Cant wait to hear from you!! As a new Mummy all I can say is enjoy your lie ins&#8230;

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, I will try my very best to do more personals as soon as I can. Thanks again for all your lovely kind messages, its really is heart warming. x


----------



## mariabelfast

LMK im sure baby K had a fab day yesterday, as well as yourselves of course. must have been really hard not to reveal your news on such an occasion. Think I would have exploded!
Well done gemma on your little girl. Your just right to put things in God's hands regarding the cleft palette & ears. My nephew was born with congenital glaucoma which was a total surprise, then vinsensitive doc told my sister about 10 minutes after he was delivered, rather bluntly he'd never see. 10 yrs on hes riding bikes & playing football despite his limited vision. The fact theres a bumps & babes thread on this site just proves anything is possible.
Have a cleaner starting today & groceries just dropped off courtesy of tesco.com so im taking to this putting my feet up business pretty well. Gotta buy a few box sets to keep me going tho or i'll be climbing the walls by the end of the week!
Hope all you lovely ladies are keeping well.


----------



## lmk

maria i hope you are resting and spending!!!!  left you a little post on top tips.

babypowder i am not superstious on fri 13th passed mydriving test 11yrs ago on fri aug 13th so good vibes honey also it might be a quieter day as people may cancel appoinments!!!  how are twinnies behaving??  your being good not finding out flavour!!!

gemma congrats on expressing keep up the good work!!  the pumps are not the most attractive sight but it makes you fell good that you are able to supply your precious bundle!! your wee darling is ingood hands with the royal i have a friend who had her cleft pallet corrected and its an amazing job   

yesterday was a very emotional day seeing our baby girl getting baptised i cried and then everyone cried!!k was so well behaved and she looked like a princess.

hope everyone is wel


----------



## Babypowder

Gemma, great your home and loving being a mum, Im sure your faith will get you through, and your little one will be in very good hands at the Royal as LMK said, my friend had a very sick baby from he was 5wks and they where fantastic with him.

What a tiny weight, bet shes just like a wee doll   

LMK im with you then on the non-supertition!       vibes! I may well find out the flavour, I keep changing my mind, was hoping to sneak a peek at least   . Glad you had a great day yesyterday.

  everyone else.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi ladies

Just wanted to let you know that we had IVF there April/May & I'm now 12wks pregnant with 1 baby!  We had SET this time due to our twins history & we have 4 frosties! 

It was emotional to go thru it all again esp as we never should have been in that position but it was worth it.  This wee baby is called Munchkin (reason being we carried Grace & James out of the church to "Somewhere over the rainbow".  The Munchkins helped Dorothy get over the rainbow & this wee miracle will bring us one after all the pain)
This baby needless to say will never be a replacement for the twins - they will walk in our hearts forever but it will help us to heal & it is so so wanted & loved.

We feel so lucky.  

BJP08 & Ladyhex I hope this news doesn't add to your pain.  In Aug last year I was where you both are & it was the most painful heartbreaking thing ever.  You never ever will get over it as we never will but I hope with all my heart that it gives you HOPE that things can get better.

Good luck Crazycate

Congrats to you of you pregnant or due to give birth

All the luck in the world to you still trying to achieve the dream.

Thank you to all of you who still kept in touch despite me being AWOL!

My Granny has just been diagnosed with ovarian cancer & she's got a few days.  So hard.  But at least she knows I'm pregnant again.

I doubt I'll be on the thread much if at all - its cos I gotta try to protect myself a little & the sad stories hurt & affect me.

Will check my PM's though

Love & luck to you all!!!

Sharon
xx


----------



## crazykate

Awww Gemma congratulations hun - I'm sure you're over the moon - what did you call her   She'll be fine.

Come on Louise.........0 days left!!!!!!!!!

BJP, Ladyhex sending you both a big hug 

Hello everyone


----------



## emak

Evening girls 
Just wanted to start with a MASSIVE congrats to Sharon ,im sure you and DH are delighted .I can totally understand why you wont be online so much ,i too find all the sad stories so hard and i havent been through what you have ,but i am so happy right now for you.So sorry to hear about your Gran but im sure she is very very happy for you both.Pop in now and again to let us know how its all going ,i will be keeping you in my   

Gemma great to hear from you ,im sorry to hear about your little girl but im sure she is in great hands...what are you going to call her ?Give her a cuddle from her cycber aunties   

Crazycate good luck hun for test day ...keeping everything crossed for you     

LMK and BP good luck for the scans this week

Maria hope your enjoying taking it easy ,is this because of the low lying placenta Mines is still low blocking birth canal apparently ,think i will have to have a word with midwife on Friday about it .

Hope everyone else is keeping well and all the bumps and babes are growing nicely.
E xx


----------



## Cate1976

BJP:   ,  and  for you and your family, your post had me in tears, was close from the start but started dropping when you said about Joshua being in his bedroom.

Gemma:  on the birth of your baby girl.

Ginger:  on the birth of your baby boy.

Maria: Hope you manage to go another few weeks, take it easy and have fun spending on DH's credit card.

Shopping Queen: Huge  to you and DH on your pg.   that it goes well. I was thinking about you earlier as I thought you were planning tx this year but wasn't sure when so came on here to see if you'd posted.

News on me is Hannah & Sian are almost 8 months old. They're doing really well.


----------



## Hopeful NI

Shoppingqueen - Congratulations, oh I loved reading your story and calling the little one munckin. I called my little dd munckin while she was still instead of me and still call her munckin. I even got a "Munckin on the Move" thingy fo my car. So when you have your little one send me a pm and I will post it to you...

Gemma - Ahh your wee woman sounds like a wee fighter, she is in Gods hands and I am sure she will do fantastic.

hi to everyone else


----------



## Ladyhex

Girls just a quick post...will post in few days (of camping) 

Shoppingqueen ...im sooooo pleased for you and DH.  Over the moon


----------



## Ladyhex

BJP~ omg im so sorry hun, I to lost a baby boy we called him Hayden.  Will pm you later

girls i will post my story in time      

A big thank you for all the lovely messages and pm's    

Love LX


----------



## Babypowder

Shoppingqueen a HUGE congrats, and hope munchkin, brings you all the joy and happiness you deserve    Over the rainbow is such an emotional song-I cry everytime I hear it.


LX   what a beautiful name   .

Cate lovely to hear from you, glad the girls are doing well


----------



## louise09

Ginger congrats on the birth of ur darling baby boy!  I am so happy for u, DH and big bro!  I am sure u feel so blessed to now have ur 2 little boys   

Gemma, congrats to you also and ur darling baby girl! I am sorry to hear about her wee problems, I really do hope and pray the docs etc will do all they can to help u with this.  Shouldn't these things be picked up at scans??  But u done the right thing on focusing on building up her strength.  

Well, the reason for me being of line so long is that I also have given birth to the most beautiful baby girl!  My waters broke on Wed morn at 5am but with no contractions.  Was induced at 2am Thur morn and baby Sophia was born at 10am Thur, 7lb 4!

We are so happy and we can't believe she is actually here.  Labour was perfect with me having to be cut as I was tearing, but overall a really lovely experience with even the midwife saying it was 1 of her most pleasant also!

Will be on soon girls, hope u are all ok

xxx


----------



## lgs30

congrats hun hope your both ok xx.Hi to everyone else Danny is 8 months today were has that time went he goes like mad in the babywalker its so funny then drop this put on lip pure funny an also talks to my mum on the phone an holds on tight to it so you cant take it off him     

LH an bjp your still in my thoughts    

Hi to all the mums to be an mummys hope your all well xxxxxxx


----------



## mariabelfast

Big congratualtions to Louisde & Shopping Queen. You both soooo desreve your happy ending.

Yeah Emak was officially diagnosed as major placenta previa last week. Ask how low lying it is, mine is completly covering the cervix. With that & the fact theres 2 in there think thats why they're concerned


----------



## Cate1976

I', hoping someone will be able to do the working out here:

AF which is usually regular 28 days is 8 days late, I would have ovulated 5th/6th July. DH & I had unprotected   on the 3rd July. What are the chances of me being pg? DH thinks there's something else making AF late like we have been uner some stress lately due to benefits being awkward about putting me back on Carer's Allowance after Maternity finished.


----------



## emak

Louise congrats huni on the birth of your wee girl Sophia    i LOVE the name .x

Cate why dont you buy yourself a hpt and find out ,if you are very regular then suppose there is a good chance you maybe preggers again


----------



## Cate1976

hpt being got tomorrow but not being used till Saturday which is DH's birthday.


----------



## crazykate

Louise congratulations Mrs hope you are all doing well Sophia is a lovely name xx

Cate - can't help sorry I'm rubbish at all that I have to keep a diary to monitor AFs - good luck though hope it's a fantastic birthday pressie for ur dh x


----------



## lgs30

cate1976 any sign of your AF yet it could be possible you no i always no by my cm its a good sign for me any way 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<updated photo of Danny lol lol sharin his mummys last treat before she started slimmin world lol lol lol


----------



## lmk

lgs how cute is your wee man!!!! he is a wee dote!!!  hows sw going??  up for a lunch date??!!!

crazykate soooo happy for you an dh!!!!!

cate did you buy a test??


----------



## lgs30

thanks imk hes a wee man alright     slimmin world is great lost 4lb on my first week so surprised as i eat out all weekend at my cuz hen nite then darren took me out on sunday iv the wheels of the buggy nearly wore done walkin     am up for lunch surly anytime    hows things wit you an k an the bump ?xx


----------



## Cate1976

Been doing some research online and have found out that stress can cause you to miss a period, we're now thinking about leaving it till next AF is due before doing a test.


----------



## GemmaC

Louise, a little baby girl!! Awe a big congrats to you and DH, I am just trilled for you! Congrats, Congrats! Thats great your labour was as smooth as possible. I am sure you cannot believe you have it all over you.     

Shopping Queen, just wanted to post on here my joy that your pregnant! You so deserve every bit of this after all you have been through. Your such a beautiful lady and your little "Munchkin" is getting the best Mummy and Daddy! 

Thank you all for your lovely good wishes! Next bottle due soon so best get the kettle on! ...moved to formula y'day...long story!


----------



## Babypowder

Louise and DH congrats.......  Love the name also!


----------



## cMac

Morning Ladies

It feels a bit strange to be posting on 'this side', so I'm just poking my head round the door and saying hello!  

Congratulations to Shopping Queen, wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy!

Congratulations to Gemma on the birth of your baby girl.

To BJP and LX, I am so sorry for your loss.  I hope that time will bring you some peace.

I just wanted to ask you girls what happened when you went to your GP to get your care underway?  Now I think I was maybe expecting a fanfare and a red carpet but I feel totally underwhelmed.  The receptionist had told me I would need a double appointment but I was in and out in 4 minutes!  He took my dates from EC, took blood pressure poked round my tummy and said he would refer me onto the Ulster - that was it!  Have I missed out on something?

Thank you!


----------



## Babypowder

Cmac, mine was pretty much the same-though I didn't even get my tummy poked! My due date was worked out, asked about folic acid, bp and what hospital did I want, and that was it, though my Dr was really excited as she knows all my history. So they must all be the same!

Think you'll be pleased with the Ulster, I find it great, a couple of girls on here recommended it and Im glad Im there instead of the Royal, I found as the weeks go on you get more attention, cause theres more to see/feel. BP.


----------



## cMac

Thanks Babypowder, that makes me feel better, I like to feel special, lol!!  I think I was expecting at least a leaflet to take away (or a medal!)   

My friends have all had their children at the Ulster and have praised it highly and my experiences at their fertilty clinc (I did clomid with them) were fantastic too.  I have my first scan booked with them for 10th August, can't wait.


----------



## Babypowder

Girls, do any of you know.........

Can you go from sick leave straight to mat leave?

and

Can you go from a/l to mat leave?

Don't want to ask the boss as haven't actually said I may not be back! I know you can't do sick leave to a/l, but I have about 25days to use so had thought of going back and starting mat leave early     with my a/l days.

My job is physical so am hoping the dr would send me back under 'lighter duties' that the new sick-notes have on them, I just don't want to take any chances.

  and thanks   .


----------



## crazykate

Hi all I'll put a proper post on later but just wanted to reply to BP.  The answer is yes to both.  We had a discussion about this in work this morning cos there are two other pg ladies working along side me.  You can phone Labour Relations Agency and they will send you out the information and tell you over the phone.  You don't have to tell them where you're working either.


----------



## Sparty

Hi girls
Just thought I'd make a post on here - I'm just over 8 weeks now, I agree with Cmac feels a bit strange to post on this thread    just feels weird as I've been on the cycle thread so long  

Shopping Queen, congrats on your pregnancy, and all the best for the coming months -    for your Granny

Lgs well done on the 4lbs off

Louise congrats on the birth of Sophia - lovely name

Ginger a baby boy, how lovely congrats

Gemma congratulations on your new daughter, she sounds like a wee fighter,     that all goes well for her with her referrals

BP what type of work do you do? Hopefully if you return to work they give you lighter duties, your right its just not worth the risk 

Marie I've started the box sets of One tree Hill - not bad. Will the PP mean you need a C-section, sorry I'm not sure exactly what happens when you have PP?

Emak how are you doing?

Hi to everyone


----------



## emak

Yippeeee great to see a few new faces to the bumps thread welcome and congrats Sparty and Cmac ....i know what you mean about it feeling strange posting on here ,i felt the same suppose cause i had been on the cycle thread for wayyyyyyyy too long.

BP just wanted to back up what Kate has said YES to both ,im thinking i will be going from a/l to m/l fingers crossed anyway.Then maybe going from m/l to a/l next year ....well thats if i go back (wishful thinking )


Kate are u still on cloud 9 ,im delighted for you huni.

Hows all you other gals keeping ?


----------



## shoppingqueen

Mega congrats Mummy Louise on the safe arrival of little Sophia!

Hugs to the 3 of you!

SQ
XXX


----------



## Cate1976

I used remaining a/l the weeks before m/l started.


----------



## cMac

Thank you Jellybaba and Emak for your lovely welcomes!  I'm so excited to be over here!  My 7 week scan is on 10th August and it can't come quick enough, I could turn these early weeks of pregnancy into a fulltime career the amount of time I spend analysing every wee thing - and lack of it!  

What does a/l mean?

Hello Sparty, he, he!!  Feels naughty doesn't it!!  I've never watched One Tree Hill, what is it about?  DH and I are huge The Wire fans and we devoured all the box sets over a few weeks - fantastic.  ( We also like to walk about the house doing the phrases with the accents - true dat!  Hoping that sounds familiar to someone and I don't sound like an absolute loon!)

I told my best friend yesterday that I was pregnant and she was over the moon, she even gave be 2 hugs and she doesn't do hugs!!  

Hope everybody is good and having a nice morning


----------



## lgs30

hi cmac an welcome an congrats heres to a heathly 8 months xx a/l means annual leave hun also hi sparty welcome an congrats to you too xx


----------



## Babypowder

Girls thanks for all the info re: mat leave, have been able to get a better idea of what im doing! all being well    .

Haha emak our a/l runs from April to April so on my return I should have a nice lot of days waiting like yourself   .

I was soooooooooooo tired yesterday I never got back on here, and im not long up   .

Hi to the new mummys and bumps,hope your scans aren't long in coming round, I ve one on Thurs, can't wait    .


----------



## Sparty

Hi Jelly,Lgs,Emak and BP - thanks for the lovely welcome   

Yeah Cmac    One tree hill is an american high school teen thing - its ok, have only watched a few of the shows from the second series so far. My DH has the Wire and he loved it, I must watch it.. he watched when I went to bed early so never got round to looking at it.


----------



## mariabelfast

Welcome cmac, jelly & sparty.

Sparty pp does indeed mean a  csection. That im happy enough about its going early that scares me!

Lgs your wee man is a dote.

Had a few friends round today for coffee & cream buns was great craic. Had been missing all the gossip. Brother's partner has just announced she's pg so my mum is in baby heaven. But I get first claim on babysitting he-he


----------



## crazykate

Hey all 

I'm still up there!! Trying not to get too carried away you'll understand and scared to post here too soon.  Haven't got appointment yet for scan.  Have to say I'm feeling very light headed in the later morning hunger pangs have worn off to the point where I got a little bit frightened and tested again yesterday!!! All is well.  

My a/l goes from Jan to Jan so if all goes to plan i could finish at the end of Jan and take a/l then m/l or I could work up as far as I can take m/l and have the whole of december off on a/l starting back to work the following January with 4 weeks leave still to take!!

Sorry it's a me post at the minute..........not long out of my bed!! but really wanted to let you know why I'm not posting much here just yet.

love to all - Kate xx


----------



## emak

Kate huni TOTALLY understand why your not posting too much at the moment after all you have been through in the past ...as for retesting I tested EVERY day for a total of 10 days    then after that did a weekly test on a Saturday until i had my 12 week (at almost 14 weeks) mad or what ,still find it hard to actually believe that im gonna have a baby soon   

Hows everyone else this wet Saturday morning ,any plans for the weekend??


----------



## cMac

Morning ladies!

Kate your thoughts on posting are totally understandable.  I had an early loss last year and I feel much more relieved now that that marker has passed plus I don't think a positive test means that in your head you straightaway accept that you are pregnant.  Emak testing to nearly 14 weeks has kept somebody in business!!!!  I've got my 3+ on the CB digi and that is me done (she says, and all the more pregnant ladies go ' bless her, she won't be able to stay away from the pee sticks!')  Hope you are doing well Kate.

Maria, I take my hat off to you, hope you are taking it easy, buns and gossip sounds like  a perfect day! That will be nice to have a little cousin for your 2 to play with.

Lgs thanks for the clarification that makes complete sense now!

I have to say I'm very jealous of your maternity leave plans, I'm self employed so I'll be back after 3 months - its like the old days!!!

Dh and I are heading out to the gym shortly then we'll go out for coffee and my sis is coming round for a chinese and a gossip tonight.    How about everyone else?


----------



## lgs30

hey ladies got them summer camera monitors there totally fantastic strongly reconmend them


----------



## Cate1976

News on me is I'm not pg. I did some googling and found out that stress can cause you to miss an AF so was planning on waiting till next AF is due in 2 weeks time. That's until I was sick last night after eating a chocolate bar (140g Dairy Milk Caramel), of course DH immediately thought morning sickness, I was thinking too much chocolate especially caramel. DH phoned out of hours gp and they said for me to go to urgent care to get pg test which I did and it came up negative. I'm ok with the result for 2 reasons, the first being that if DH and I do have another child we'd like 2-3 years between the girls and another, also a big family holiday to Turkey has been booked for May next year. DH and I have said that if God wants us to have another child, it'll happen. We have talked about maybe having a FET and time it so the age gap is 2.5-3 years but we're going to see how things go. We're so happy to have Hannah & Sian. Sian is crawling and is also into anything she can get her hands on. We're going to Scotland in a couple of weeks, staying with my parents in their caravan, we've had to warn them that anyhting they don't want little hands to get needs to be out of reach or bolted down.


----------



## emak

Girls can i ask a quick question ,when do i get the Mat1 form for my employers to prove im pregnant  I was with midwife on friday and she didnt mention it and i totally forgot to ,is it from the midwife or gp ,does it be posted to me 
Thanks in advance


----------



## holly01

.........................!!

Emma i had to av my mat b form in work for 26 weeks as i think my work is so slow at getin it organised,u av to get it of ure gp or midwife,also u get ure form for health in pregnancy    Hope u n bump are doin grt   

Cmac grt 2 see u on her Hon    

Hi to all the other yummy mummies/and in waiting


----------



## emak

Thanks ladies for the replies ,think i may book another app for the midwife this week or next and get it sorted out i was more interested in getting health in pregnancy form filled out   
Bump is coming along nicely


----------



## pinkorblue

Cate1976 said:


> News on me is I'm not pg. I did some googling and found out that stress can cause you to miss an AF so was planning on waiting till next AF is due in 2 weeks time. That's until I was sick last night after eating a chocolate bar (140g Dairy Milk Caramel), of course DH immediately thought morning sickness, I was thinking too much chocolate especially caramel. DH phoned out of hours gp and they said for me to go to urgent care to get pg test which I did and it came up negative. I'm ok with the result for 2 reasons, the first being that if DH and I do have another child we'd like 2-3 years between the girls and another, also a big family holiday to Turkey has been booked for May next year. DH and I have said that if God wants us to have another child, it'll happen. We have talked about maybe having a FET and time it so the age gap is 2.5-3 years but we're going to see how things go. We're so happy to have Hannah & Sian. Sian is crawling and is also into anything she can get her hands on. We're going to Scotland in a couple of weeks, staying with my parents in their caravan, we've had to warn them that anyhting they don't want little hands to get needs to be out of reach or bolted down.
> 
> Why did you not just but a pregnancy test like anyone else would  .........sorry not meaning to be harsh but this sort of thing is a drain in the NHS and has to be paid by the tax payer. It really makes me a bit cross for reasons I will not go into on here


----------



## holly01

Why did you not just but a pregnancy test like anyone else would







.........sorry not meaning to be harsh but this sort of thing is a drain in the NHS and has to be paid by the tax payer. It really makes me a bit cross for reasons I will not go into on here " src="http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/angry.gif">

Here here thats what i was thinkin   
I thought u had a hpt bought and wer guna do it on DH bday on sat!


----------



## emak

Cate i hate to have to say this but i agree with pinkorblue ,surely a simple hpt would have suffient rather than using the nhs out of hours service which is already streched to the limit as it is   .Possibly is a good idea to wait a while anyway til the girls are bigger and when you are back on your feet again if you are having issues again with the benifits office as you have mentioned in your previous posts.Have you decided not to return to work ...suppose it would be very expensive for childcare for 2 ,im freaking out the cost of caring for one and as DH and i both work doubt we will get much help from the govt .
Hope everyone else is well .
E


----------



## Cate1976

After reading online that stress can cause you to miss an AF, I said to DH that I'd wait nad see what happens when next AF is due as I didn't think I was pg and he said ok. I also didn't want him to ring out of hours as I thought it was probably the chocolate that made me sick but he insisted and rang out of hours who said that as AF was 12 days late to rule out pg. I know the NHS is stretched and wouldn't waste their time or money unless necessary. It's extremely rare for me to be sick so of course, last night DH got worried and jumped to the wrong conclusion.

The situation with Carer's Allowance is sorted, they're starting to pay me from tomorrow . The backowing from 20th June has been held until Employment & Support Allowance tell them how much of DH's is Income Related (most of it is contribution based). I feel that I should make it clear that when we had tx and I got BFP, DH was working, he's been off for 13 months due to work related stres & anxiety, he would go back but the causes of the stress & anxiety are still there and also the heat where he worked made his Asthma worse. Once the girls are at nursery in 3 years time, I'm planning on either trying to increse my hours where I'm working at the moment or looking for a job with more hours so that more of the money coming in is from earnt income rather than benefits.


----------



## Velma

Hi everyone,
  
  Hope everyone is in good spirits!!    Think this is my 1st time on this thread - and see a good few from the  last thread i was on - which is fab! and looking forward to hearing all  about your 1st scans   A special thanks to cmac talking me round to coming here   
  
  Sorry not sure what stage all are at at the mo! I know there are alot  further on than me so i apologise in advance for torturing you!   
  
  Velma x


----------



## emak

Cate i certainly hope that you dont think that i was prying into yours and DH  financial situation ,as you have gone into great detail of your private buisness which i believe isnt really anybodys elses buisness but your own glad you got your benifits sorted again   

Velma welcome aboard hun ,i found it took a lot of guts to make the "move" over .You ask all the questions you want ,im sure one of us will be able to answer for you.


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: I know you weren't prying and I only posted about the problems with benefits on the off chance that there was someone on here who knows benefit rules as both DH and I were so annoyed at being told one thing by one person and something else by another. I do work but am only contracted 4 hours a week but will do extra if they're available.

Velma: Welcome to the thread, great to see a new face, how many weeks are you?


----------



## Babypowder

Velma welcome    isn't it the oddest feeling being on the other side!? I kinda crept over slowly, but after some bfn's on the cycle thread, didn't think it was right to post there, as the girls where so upset.

Hi to all the other mummys, babies and bumps   .

Had my brother up today, so we searched the internet for prams, now looking at the easywalker duo walker-it has everything, but not sure it'll fit in my boot   but im only looking still    , wish they had showrooms for this stuff, its so hard to know of the internet!


----------



## shaz2

Hi ladies, long time no "speak or see" lol hows everyone doing?


----------



## Velma

Thanks girls for the warm welcome.

BP - i know i felt like that too but also was like a bit of a lonely soul wondering where to go    Oh i'm sure the prams etc is a difficult decision - so hard to know what suits. Could you find out who stocks the one your thinking of and go and see it in a shop?

Cate - i'm just under 14 weeks - always looking to the next marker    i know i should really be looking at what ive done rather than how far i'm about to be! I hope someone has some advice for ou re benefits.

Loopy to be honest it still doesn't quite feel real but i guess you just accept that you won't really get it til the bump comes   

Have started telling people now and wondering if any of the rest of you found this a very emotional experience? I feel a bit stupid but when i tell some people am getting quite teary especially as it's not like i am wanting to go into my whole situation with everyone. I don't know if it's just emotions running high in pregnancy at the mo or if i'm just a strange fish!   

It's great to see so many lovely baby picks on here - looks to be more of a pink tendency    Is there many waiting to go at the mo - if so wishing you all best of luck and looking forward to hearing your stories!

Velma x


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  You have all been busy since I was away on holidays!!  It's good to see the thread picking up again.  Welcome to all the newbies, cmac, sparty, velma, jella, and anyone else I've missed.  Shopping Queen and Crazykate - so delighted for you both.

Babypowder - Zara is the v best.  She said 'ma' yesterday!!  Said it 3 times - dh heard her too, and she's said it twice to-day.  Every time I ask her to say it she laughs at me - so cute!  How are you keeping?

Imk - can't wait to see the pictures of Kahlen's baptism - she looked beautiful in the phone picture.  

Lgs30 - any sign of any more teeth?

Shaz - how's Aya and you?

Emak - how's the baby buying going?

Louise - love the name Sophia - congratulations.

Zara is having her morning sleep, so catching up.  I swear her hair grew over night on holidays.  We went to the Fermanagh Lakes.  It was lovely but weather wasn't great.  Thought the heat would be too much for Zara this year.  

Big hi to anyone I've missed.


----------



## cMac

Hi Velma, delighted to see you here!  Its lovely telling people isn't it, good for you for waiting until now, my DH can't hold his own water!  I think it is completely natural to feel emotional when telling people, I'm sure its a day you only dreamt would happen and now its real. Do you have a little bump now?  

Hi Shaz!

Babypowder that must be a headfry looking at prams and stuff, I'm an expert in shoes but its taken me years to get to that level, how will I get to that level in prams in just a few months?

Hi Holly, can't really believe I'm on here!  How are you keeping?

Loopybud that is soo cute, your heart must have just melted! I love Fermanagh its such a beautiful part of the world.

I am pleased to announce I am having my first bout of nausea today, never thought I would be pleased to say that


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Shaz, hows your wee woman doing? what weight is she now?

Looybud, im sure you nearly melted at 'ma' and your lucky usually they say 'da' first! Love the pic   .

Velma, I was the same when telling ppl, well mainly my friends, they all knew I need IVF but didn't know Id had treatment, so they started to cry, then so did I, I managed to hold it together with work and that, but it is so emotional, and we are all hormotional as it is   . Cmac my DP's the same, he's telling everyone, im still cautious, but nope he'll tell ppl in the shop thats serving him   .

Emak hows the bump? not long now then you can finish up work for nine months.

Did anyone get the Emma's Diary book and pack? I'd never heard of it, just the Bounty, went to Argos to pick up the pack and they'd none in stock   .

  to all.


----------



## mariabelfast

Velma its a lovely feeling telling others. i dont think you can help but be emotional. A real hard case in work threw her arms round me & burst out crying when I told her! Dont know hwere that came from at all, barely says hello most of the time.

Hello again shaz. I'd say your hands full at the moment.

Loopybud have totally the same idea regarding hols next year. But will try to get a couple of foreign ones squeezed in before they're 2, while its free.

Back to hospital on thursday for another pp check. Thinking of taking out shares in the car park. Wont be parking on the road mind you after i got a ticket last time.
DD in summer scheme this week. Shes loving it. Think she was getting bored sitting about the house. Anyother summer we're never in. Might try a bit of swimming think it could ease the back pain. Anyone know if its of to use those curaheat patches while pg?


----------



## Velma

Thanks Girls, Glad to know i am not totally crazy!    Maria that was lovely of yer woman but strange when you dont expect it from someone!

cmac do all know your good news then thanks to DH?

Hope you are all in good form today. I am heading for pizza and to see the A-team after work - oh i can't wait!! i suppose alot have seen it already!

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Is anyone watchin the programme on sky2 on sextuplets?     

Velma saw A-team at wknd was good


----------



## shaz2

evening ladies.

loopybud me an aya doing grand, she is a right wee hand full..lol. z is getting so big now, i cant wait till aya at that stage too, hows u anyways? xx

Hi cmac congrats to u also on yer wee bundle 

Babypowder how r u? havent been chatting to u in ages, aya is 11lb 12 now an getting bigger by the hour..lol xx

big hello to everyone sorry for wee short post but bed time for miss aya xx


----------



## Velma

Shaz - so glad aya is doing great!

What you think sparty? - I really enjoyed it although for me Face is just not Face i know loads  girls seem to think he is Georgeous, but i don't think so. 

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Velma think the tv programme was better (rather have all the orginial actors) but it was worth watching. I have my first hospital antenatal appointment next week and it says the appointment will take 2hours - Velma can I ask did your DH go with you and what happened at the appointment, I'm wondering if mine is a bit early as I will only be 10 w 2d on the day of the appointment


----------



## cMac

Afternoon ladies

I started to post last night, lost it then threw the head up and went to bed instead.

I really want to see the A team film, anything that has Bradley Cooper in it is worth watching, but Liam Neeson, nah, can't be doing with him anymore.  Didn't see the sextuplets programme, might try and catch up with if its on again, could you imagine having 6?  Omg!

Velma, I'd say nearly all of DHs mates know, but I know all their partners too and when one of them came up to me in the gym on Saturday and said 'I believe you've got good news' I nearly died!! Its not so much the fact that I'm only 6 weeks, its people I'm not that close to knowing before my friends do, people knowing my business that don't need to know it and the likelyhood that those people will say to someone else who knows me as its just a piece of gossip to them.  That and the fact that DH hadn't told me that he had told this group of friends so I wasn't prepared.  Grrrr!  Anyway...... I've told my 2 closest friends and my immediate family and a work friend. 

Maria Sorry your back is bad and sorry you got a parking ticket, those car parks are so flamin dear!

Sparty, I'm sure your dates will be fine, they wouldn't have had you in otherwise.  Good question about Dh, mine would be bored to tears with a 2 hour appointment, I'd have to bring some games for him to play with    What hospital are you?

Cheerio everyone, speak soon!


----------



## Velma

Sparty - The original was best. I had my 1st app with midwife at gp so knew the scan wouldn't be done so went to that on my own. The done weight, height, bloods gave loadsa info and talked about stuff. It just so happened that my hospital app was 2 days later which they done the scan  and went through my notes and talked over a few other things. I was at 12 weeks so scan was not sure how early they do the scans - but definately i'm sure your DH would want to be at that. Maybe ring and ask would that be done at the same time or err on the side of caution and both go!

Aw cmac - thats hard when you are worrying they might spill to someone you want to tell but god bless him i guess he is just so excited.

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Cmac I'm at the Royal - where are you going to? my iphone is great for keeping DH amused during appointments    
Thanks Velma, think I will err on the side of caution and make DH go as well.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Shaz - glad Aya is doing well.  I'm the v best.  Thinking about my return to work - have a keeping in touch day next week   .  How's you?

Quick question - can babies get a rash on their cheek when teething?  Zara's cheeks are a bit flared up, and I think it's her teeth. She's been a bit off form too - maybe the top two are on their way??

Big hi to everyone else.


----------



## lgs30

hi loopybud yip they can its so sore on them .Am for a fortune teller the nite shes from Belfast Madam Lee was at her b4 she was fantastic


----------



## SUNNY2007

Have to say government annoys me alot the way some people are entitled and others not i phone tax credits today as i was going to buy childcare vouchers out of my wage this means i would save tax and insurance on them my 2 are going 2 mornings a week in nov to playschool.  So i phone tax credits to advise them and they informed me that the crappy 40.pound a month i get will be taken off me so what was the point.  So the less you do and if i gave up work they told me i would be entitled to 500 a month childcare as it stands i am entitled to nothing.  So the less you do the more you get and if you work hard you get nothing i work 30 hours a week and my husband works 50 hours and you get a slap in the face.  dont start me.
I also work for the NHS and you can buy pregnancy tests in the local spar.


----------



## emak

The system seems very unfair doesnt it   
Hows all the bumps and babes keeping? GREAT i hope  
Lgs canny wait to hear how the fortune telling goes ,i havent been to one in ages think after bubs is born will pay a wee visit   
Loopybud sorry cant help ,hope wee Z is feeling better soon.
Lmk hows your "new" bump coming along?
What about our newly pregnant ladies ,how you all feeling ,any puking yet?LOL

Can i ask a wee question ,im now just past 26weeks (cant believe it) anyways im concerned that im not feeling an awful lot of movements from lo ,i did mention it to midwife on friday and was told not too worry too much until im about 28 weeks then if still the same to tell consultant at hospital when im there in 3 weeks time .I be reading about others ladies who are getting kicked all the time and not as far on as me ,so its a wee bit of a concern .Be honest gals and tell me what it was like for yous at about 26 weeks.
Thanks in advance ....thank god tomorrow is  Friday ,im so tired up on average 5 times a night at the loo then have to do a full day at work ,feel knackered.com BUT im off on a weeks hols after tomorrow      
E xx


----------



## Babypowder

Wooohoo emak, 26wks, do you know where your placenta is? sometimes depending on its position and the baby it can limit how much you feel, well thats what I've read, its a bit annoying when all the hospital say is don't worry   .

Hope you get some peace of mind, would you consider a doppler?    

Grrr the government    that was good to know Sunny, as I was thinking of day care in order to go back to work-but now it may not be worth my while,but then can't live on air, so i'll have to go back.

  to all the mummies, bumps and babies.

Had my check-up today at Hosp and saw the twins, their getting big, and where fighting like mad, kicking each other-though Im not feeling anything other than bubbles every now and then, but they said give it another week or two   20wk scan next week    .


----------



## puddles

Hi all

Emak, I think what babypowder is saying might be the reason you are feeling so little.  I'm 25 weeks tomorrow and baby kicks and punches 40 times a day and at night also.  The position of my placenta in posterium - l got that from my file they gave me at 20 week scan.  If you have your file look it up and then google to find out what that means.  Mine means the placenta is at top of uterus, also from scans baby is face up and lying sideways so I'm able to feel more that way too.  Don't worry, like the Midwife says also some babies are more active than others.


Puddles


----------



## mariabelfast

Thanx for the advice about the heat patches guys. Back not too bad at the mo - probably scudded myself now.
Loopy they can definately get a rash from teething. One of the few things i remember fron dd.
Have indulged in a few goodies Jelly. I bought vests, babygros & bottles. Just thinking essentials for now.
Babypowder the scans are class. my two always seem to be lying bunkbed position kicking eachother's backsides.
Emak i'm 26 wks and feeling quite a bit of movement but maybe thats cos theres 2. You could just have a wee chilled out bean in there. Place your hands on your bump when lying still thats when i feel itmost.
As for "the system" girls, dont start me. I teach, most of my class claim free school dinners & the places a lot of them are away to on their holidays range from America to Australia. If only!!
Praying for at least 1 week of decent weather before its back to school. Need some bbqs to boost the red meat intake


----------



## cMac

Morning Ladies!

Don't get me started on the benefits system, and thats all I'll say on the matter!!

Maria hasn't the weather been pants?!  Is it too much to ask for 2 or 3 lovely days (over a weekend please) wher we can sit outside and absorb lots of vitamin D (and lie about and read magazines etc)? Huh?

Babypowder thats great to hear your scan went so well, isn't it amazing to think that there are 2 little ones in there!

Emak, can't help with the kicks etc obviously but it sounds like the other girls have some good advice.  No puking as yet but my nausea levels have built this week starting from Monday, I was delighted but I'm sure I won't feel that way in a couple of weeks!

Lgs30, how did your fortune teller go?  I love to hear about other people but I am terrified of them myself, I've only been once and ended up in tears, never again.

Loopybud, must be hard thinking about going back to work, one of my friends is at that stage and she is really strssing about how she is going to organise her 2 kids etc.  She only works 2 days a week mind...he he!

Velma are you at the Royal as well?  I'll be at the Ulster and they seam to do all of the appointments in one, I think, haven't heard form them yet?

Sparty, I think the iphone was designed as a toy for big boys.  DH got his the day before ET and I honestly thought he was going to bring Angry Birds into theatre with him!!!

Hi Jellybaba, Puddles, Sunny and everyone else!


----------



## SUNNY2007

For anyone who uses Huggies nappies the big boxes they had on offer on the baby week with 96 or more nappies depending on size have now bee reduced to clear at bargain of £5.50  how irritating my two are now potty trained so i have no excuse to stock up


----------



## Cate1976

Jelly: Phone Tax Credits and I think you'll find that you'll get some Working Tax Credits and once baby is born, you should be able to get Child Tax Credits as well.

The benefits office often only give information about what you can get if both in a couple are working. If you go to http://www.entiledto.co.uk you'll get to the page where you put in all the details and it tells you what you should be entitled to. I found it to be accurate.

/links


----------



## emak

Right ladies for a total change of subject ,thanks for the replies about baby movements ,think it has only made me worry more    about why im feeling next to nothing most days and yous are getting kicked non stop .Im feeling a few wee "twinges" while i type this .I hope they are baby movements ,what do yous feel like ,not the flutter type but the proper kicks etc ,do you feel them way low down Please say yes     
What you all up to over weekend ,chillin ,workin ,what   ME im now off on a weeks holiday and so bloody need it ,so so tired not sleeping great and running to the loo about 5 times a night doesnt bear well for a long day in work but hey ho not long now til mat leave


----------



## Hopeful NI

Emak - my dd didn't kick too much either ( she used to kick like mad during top gear every Sunday evening). Yes the kicks where low down cause of her position. If you are still worried could you see your midwife ?


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak you will feel big kicks and flutters, i had kicks that would have made me stop with pain , i got some bad kicks in the ribs , always knew he would be a footballer lol 
try and relax and enjoy the movements  , the baby moves that much so you will get them low down , it just depends on how the baby is lying , if you are worried go and see your midwife and dont feel like you are wasting there time , it will give you piece of mind hun 
enjoy your time of work not long to go now and youll be off for nine months


----------



## emak

9 whole months ....sounds fab   
Thanks ladies once again ,just wish i could stop worrying myself .I did mention to MW last week and was told not to worry til about 28 weeks that everyone is different    back at hospital monday fortnight will mention it to consultant then(if im not there before)


----------



## IGWIN79

Thats motherhood hun you never stop worring i still do all the time lol , but it is worth every min of it 
It totally natural to worry after what we have to go through


----------



## holly01

How are all the yummy mummies and ladies n waiting!!!

Emma did u nat say that the placenta was lyin low n they wer keepin an eye on it?    mayb it was someone else!but thay may b y u cant feel wee baba k kickin the life outta ye   

BP       20wks so delighted for u!!!!Nat sure if this applies to ureself but if you work for the Trust u are entitled to a free private room if there is one avilable obviously.u get ure m/w or cons to but on front of ure notes u work for health trust   

Cmac hows u?still on    what dates ure scan??     

Well monday will be a    for us i will be 30wks     time has flown by,can not believe in 6/7 wks we will be parents to 2 wee          the babes are thrivin and are good weights,soooooo happy!!

  to all whatever stage u are at,and sorri if i have been too blunt this am but tbh i really dont care


----------



## emak

Holly yip i do have low lying placenta so maybe this is part of the reason .....OR another could be that i had plenty of rolls of tummy fat before pregnancy lol
Cant believe your 2 are gonna be here so soon ,are you all organised then  Im so NOT ,but at least i have plenty of time.
Had an awful nights sleep ,feel like i have been run over by a bus this morning ,body a bit achy and head banging ,hope i aint getting a flu or something   must get my  in gear and jump in the shower.
Chat later


----------



## cMac

Hope you are all well this morning.

Holly 30 weeks!! Whoopee!  Must be hard be believe that your little babas are going to be here soon?  Great news    Our first scan is Tuesday when I will be 7 weeks, I'm getting nervous now.     

Emak I feel for you with the lack of sleep, hopefully you aren't coming down with something, the flu and no drugs? No thank you!  Dh get me awake last night with drunken snores and at one point threw a pillow on my head, obviously forgot that I sleep deside him    Enjoy your holiday week, anything nice planned?

I got my date this morning for my 12 week booking in scan, who hoo!  I'll be 10+3 so I'm guessing they aren't that busy at the Ulster or maybe thats wishful thinking. I'm secretly quite pleased that I'll only be 10 weeks as we will be booking a nuchal scan for 12 weeks so hopefully will se some difference.

Have a great weekend everyone, Dh and I are heading out on date night tonight.


----------



## Cate1976

Holly: 30 weeks, wow time flies. Doesn't seem that long ago that I read you'd got BFP. Have you any idea as to when you're likely to go into hossy to have your babies, did you find out what sex they are? How often are you having scans now?

Emak: Hope you get a better night's sleep tonight and that you're not going down with anything. You can take Paracetamol during pg, it's understandable that you might not want to.

cMac: Hope your scan goes well on Tuesday, you'll certainly see a big difference between the scan at 7 weeks and the 12 week one.


----------



## walsh1363

OMG Holly can't believe your 30wks already it won't be long until they are here. I got a call from GCRM last wk and I'm number 10 on the list for my donor so we hope to be starting in November


----------



## Cate1976

Walsh: Hope your tx starts in November and is successful, depeding on when you test, hopefully you'll have the best Christmas present.


----------



## Babypowder

have had a lot to read there!

Emak glad you said about a low lying placenta-def think that may be protecting you from kicks (though I know you'd love to feel them) hope your feeling better   .

Holly 30wks    ah its so exciting, hope your getting organised. Will def look into the private room-might aswell, I thought a private room was about £15 a night, my friend who had one in the Royal paid £130 per night    I couldn't believe it.
20wks scan on Fri Im so excited/scared just     their doing well, have been able to increase my eating now that the sickness has eased, want big chubby ba's   .

Cmac I got my booking app at 10+4 I'd spoke to the midwife and she said that 'sister' looks through and decides on who needs seen soonest (is that a word?) and given that we're IVF we would be seen quite early, so at last your 'red carpet' awaits    we also had the nuchal after it felt great to get scans close together. The Ulster is always packed but they are very good at keeping your actual app time.

Girls do any of you get sore legs? well top of the thigh area and bone? I can hardly lay on my sides in bed with pain and then walking feels like I've had a workout the day before, it comes and goes    im trying to avoid paracetamol though I know their safe. Had to cut our wee break away at the wkend short (the caravan!) as I could sleep or get comfy have been up from 6.30am.

  to everyone.


----------



## SUNNY2007

girls those of you having twins in the ulster dont pay for a room as you will get your own room anyway and  even if you do  pay you can still be asked to give up your room if someone with greater need requires it.  I just know in the ulster if you have twins or a section you get a side room


----------



## Babypowder

Ooh thats me Sunny, Im assuing I'll have a section aswell    . Do you know when I should expect to see my consultant? The dr's are great but just don't understand why they put you under someone you never see    also who does 20wk scan? does it be someone specialist? you know if their looking at heart chambers etc.


----------



## SUNNY2007

20 week scan done by radiogragher i usually saw the reg and the consultant a mixture of the 2 abd i always got seen every 2 weeks


----------



## Mamabud

Emak - I didn't feel proper kicks until about 29 weeks.  It was flutters before, which started about 20 weeks.  By the end you're whole bump will move, and it's so funny!

Babypowder - my sore legs didn't start until late pregnancy.  may be worth a visit to the mw, as the bones can softens during pregnancy to ease labour.

Cmac - roll on Thursday!

Holly - not long now.  How big are you?

Zara is 6 months to-day   .  I sorted out all her 3-6 months clothes, charity, bin, keep.  Positive thinking - we may have another wee girl in the future!!  She said ma last Sunday, and Monday, and hasn't uttered it since - maybe I was doting!!  Need to cook some more meals soon.  Made extra dinner to-day and pureed some without gravy / stock cubes.  I was wondering when you started to add texture, and offer finger foods?  I'm scared to offer finger foods, but governement recommends it from 6 months   .  Any advice welcome.


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies its all go in here    hows all the bumps an bas doin


----------



## Bunny-kins

Girls...This is not the thread to discuss about benefits or the like. As people have strong views and it can get out of hand. This is a thread especially for bumps and babes chat and is designed to give support to those who need it so please stick to the subject and avoid confrontational subjects. I take pride in the supportiveness of the girls on this board but if I do see anything that can be deemed as overstepping the mark or causing unneccessary conflict I will shut the thread down!

 
Bunny - Board moderator


----------



## mariabelfast

Babypowder i've had leg pains too. |My mum says its something to do with a lack of calcium But she has a theory on most things.
Managed 2 nights in the garden this weekend. Alleluia. last night dh went to the offie and came back with his bottle of red & 5 friends in tow. Sat out till after 2 but it was great craic & being a sober Sam I remember alll the gossip


----------



## lgs30

girls took this photo of the wee man the day in my brothers house thought it was so cute but of course am goin to say that am his mother


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Just to add to Bunny's post, I have deleted some posts from this thread that I felt were unnecessary. Can I suggest that any financial and/or benefit talk is done in the relevant section in future - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=188.0.

Chux x


----------



## holly01

Walsh great to hear from u chick,No 10 yipeeeee,u'll be soo glad to get goin       please god this will be your last time    did they give u any idea what kinda time frame u will have to wait or is it too hard to say??

Cmac soooo exciting for tomorrow,cant wait to hear all about it,u'll not sleep a wink 2nite    what time's ur scan?

Loopybud i was measuring 34wks at my 28 wk apt wit m/w      so i'll leave it up to u to visualise!!all bump thou an as i say bigger the better then i know they are thrivin in ther eah    I'm sure u cant believe Z is 6mths    

Accck me wee A is 6mths Loopers,so hard to believe, wee monkey,what day ye cumin to the hills then?so i can get tidyied up     

Emak glad it was u who has the low lyin placenta     thats y u cant feel baba K,when it moves u'll be sayin Wow!!!!lol!!But i know what ye mean u feel ure missin out on the kickin,i was the same n had dr tortured as to when i wud feel them lol!!

Big Hi to all i have missed but i must go n do some cleaning up (that'l nat be too long lol!!) Hope u are all doin great!


----------



## cMac

Afternoon Ladies!!

Walsh, thats great news that you are number 10!  GCRM are just lovely, I had approached them originally as I wanted to egg share, but I was too darn old!  I really hope this is your time    Hopefully November won't be too long coming round for you   

Babypowder, delighted that my red carpet awaits!!!  I was quite impressed to hear that!!  Sorry to hear about the pains in your legs, hoping you get some relief from that soon.

Happy Half Birthday Zara!!  Its a bit of a milestone Loopybud!

Lgs30 your wee man is a wee dote!!

Holly can you come and clean my house? My scan is at 9 so nice and early, I am so nervous and have had a couple of wobbly days when I don't feel pregnant, but I just have to be positive that everything is ok     and I know I am no different to every other pregnant lady.

Hi to Loopyone and Maria and everyone else

Dh and I had a lovely dinner out on Saturday night.  We did quite a lot of talking about the baby which was just lovely as dh isn't one for that and it was great to hear him excited.  Its like a dream!!

Roll on tomorrow, I'll be lucky if I sleep a wink!


----------



## cMac

Forgot to say hello to my cycle buds Velma and Sparty, how rude am I!!!


----------



## Velma

Hey Cmac hun - all the best for tomorrow - how exciting - can wait to hear your update tomorrow!! It's lovely to get all excited about the little un, glad to hear you and DH had a lovely weekend talking about the future   

Sounds like some of you have been having a clear out. Just wondering when most people decided to start getting baby stuff etc, i haven't really thought about it yet but people have asked me   .

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Ahh just typed a big rely and lost my connection to the internet and post as well - hate computers sometimes

Cmac all the best for tomorrow

Hi Velma how are you?

Loopybud love Z having a half birthday - sounds like something from Alice in Wonderland

Loopyone Hope A enjoys the toast fingers

Emak is there a difference between flutters and kicks?

Holly hope the cleaning is all done

Lgs He is really cute

Hi to all the ladies with bump and yummy mummys
I sticking this up b4 I lose the connection


----------



## Velma

Hey Sparty,

Doing grand, not feeling the great form everyone talks about after the 12 weeks   but gradually starting to feel like i am getting a bit more energy. Hows it all going with you? You are fairly racking up the weeks now i'm sure you are glad to be hearing the 12 weeks.

Velma x


----------



## Hopeful NI

Loopybud - Ah wee Zara is 6 months old, she is absolutely gorgeous. For finger food my little munckin started on sticks of cooked carrots, toast and toast and now chews on dried apricots (her granny also gives her rich tea biscuits).

Lgs - Ah Danny is soo cute

cMac - Good luck tomorrow   

Well my little munckin got her first tooth last week and the second is almost through as well


----------



## mariabelfast

Good luck for tomorrow cmac

Babypowder its a sonographer that does the scan & the 2 I had were brill. Great communicators, the explain everything really well.

Hello to everyone else hope all you ladies & babies are keeping well


----------



## cMac

Afternoon Ladies

I am on







!!! We had our scan this morning and saw the little heartbeat flickering away!! Lots of tears and a huge feeling of relief.

Thank you everybody for your kind wishes.


----------



## shaz2

aww congrats cmac thats fantastic news xx


----------



## crazykate

Hi all well I'm back from my week in Blackpool and still have a week before I'm back to work woooooohooooo  

Glad to see everyone is doing very well.        Your wee babies aren't long growing up sure they're not    


Great news cMac

Emak - hope you're feeling a little more settled hun   


Holly, BP and all the twin mummies and mummies to be - do you automatically get a C-section  Just wondering that's all!


AFM I have some days where I feel very nauseous  , others where I'm very light headed I think this is low blood pressure it's like when your full drunk and lie on the bed and the whole room spins and spins only I'm not plastered!!     Lying on my left side with my head at approx the same level as my heart helps "fix this" I'm full of burps and can feel the wind rattling around my tummy too didn't have this the last time and I know every pg is different so assuming its par for the course.

Viability scan next Monday at 9.25 seems like it's ages away.




Catch up later off for my afternoon nap now   


Kate


----------



## lgs30

aww cmac congrats hun am sure your just delighted


----------



## Velma

Hey crazykate,

I am also getting alot of dizzy spells even now, had alot at the start too then it seemed to ease off. I wasn't really getting nausea much, but have had alot of wind in my stomach and on some occassions the whole torso right up to my shoulders. It is now making me feel more and more nauseaus and mostly occurs in the evenings with a sore head, heavy sinus'. I do think i my case anyway it is a surge of hormones as i have noticed my (.)(.) alot sorer too. But midwife did tell me the airy stomach is quite common - so hope that puts your mind at rest!

Good luck for the scan next mon hun!

Velma x


----------



## holly01

Yeaaaahhhh Cmac so happy for u both thats a hugh relief eah!
u'll sleep sound tonite lol!!whats ure odd??awwhhh so happy 4ye   

Hi crazykate welcome back had u a nice holiday?emmm dont think u do automatically...   think u have to fight ure corner    i was asked last week was i goin natural by my consultant and when i said no thanks he just sorta laughed     but apart from that the evacuation outta big mama's house hasnt been really discussed lol!!!ah well i aint stressin they av 2 come out some way eah!!

Howdy to all the other mummies n mummies n waiting..........................................


----------



## emak

Evening gals 
Cmac delighted for you ,thats a milestone reached for you hun.
Crazycate how was Blackpool ...im sure there no NO big dipper for you ha ha ,good luck for your scan next week pet     

Holly i have to laugh at you ...such a way with words lol

Velma fingers crossed the yucky nausea stays away.

Sparty the difference for me between flutters and kicks were for me flutters felt like someone was tickling my belly from the inside    and the kicks are move like a nudge from inside   

AFM i was about 10 mins away from ringing my doctor yesterday morning as i hadnt felt any movements since saturday and was feeling a bit sickish on sunday night ...heartburn was just awful and nothing was taking it away ,anyhow i had my brekkie and was holding out to see if bubs would do something for me ,cut  along story short i ended up puking my guts up and for some reason it has stirred l/o into action ...thank god .panic over for another day   

Hope everyone else is keeping well.
E xx


----------



## crazykate

Hi girls 


holly you made be lol I only asked cos I'm a twin and we were a normal delivery and I was breach into the bargain......having said that that was in the days before there was ultrasounds.  It was only 10 days before we were due that the doctors realised my mum was carrying two!!!     


Emak - so glad you've felt some movement pet I'm sure it has taken a complete weight off your mind     


Blackpool was ok as Blackpool is.....as far as I can gather the weather was much the same there as it was here.  Home from home really as the hotel was full of people from NI       We went to Liverpool for a day, then Manchester (all for shopping of course    ) and just spent a day or two around Blackpool came home with 4 teddies won by racing camels      DH wants to keep them for a nursery   


Must go DH gotta take my dad to look at a new motor so I'll catch you later


Kate xx


----------



## cMac

Thank you ladies for all your thoughts   

Kate the company that I used to work for had their HO near Blackpool so its a place I was at quite often, no place else like it! Roll on next week!

Emak, I'm sure that was a bit of a heart stopper for you, thank goodness lo decided to wake up for mama!

I've just been round at my mums for my favourite dinner and it feels like I'm gonna puke it up!


----------



## Babypowder

cMac   fab news, so pleased for you  .

Crazykate..........asking about twinnies  would be fab if it was especially with you being a twin, don't think c-sections are standard, as Holly said you need to be firm.

Holly big mamas house  .

Emak hope your little Ronaldo is kicking like mad now-glad you explained the difference in flutters-im waiting for a kick or two   so far just flutters but it makes me smile none the less  . Oh p.s you passed your sickness to me have been puking most of the day-though about an hr ago I managed a happy meal  .

Lgs your wee man is gorge.

Maria and loopybud thanks for the info on sore legs, they've eased abit, I never though about my extra weight think im kidding myself lol! and will up the calcium-though I love milk anyway.

Loopybud and Loopy can't believe your girls are ready for finger foods-time flys, but im sure they love it, are they drinking from sippi cups yet? their getting so big  .

Looybud I saw a thing a couple years ago-The baby safe feeder-you might have seen it, its to help when introducing finger foods, not sure if you ment you where worried introducing them incase of choking, so you might like this

http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10751&langId=-1&productId=108033&source=froogle&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping%20Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle

Hi to everyone else.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Babypowder - just checked out the link.  I seen these in Asda, but thought it defeated the purpose of finger foods   .  Gave in yesterday as she is refusing to eat, but taking her bottle.  Just won't open her mouth the last 3 days.  No breakfast or lunch yesterday, but ate dinner.  I made her toast and banana, but no fear of choking as it never went past her lips!!  How's the form with you?

Cmac - I'm sure you are so relieved to be 'viable', lol!  It's amazing hearing the heartbeat.

Hopeful - well done on the teeth appearing.  Not long now until your egg collection      

Emak - so pleased the little rascal is more alert - isn't there always something to worry about.

Imk - how's K doing?

Crazykate - i love Blackpool!!  Isn't the same though when you can't go on the rides - small price to pay.  Just think you can take the l/o in a few years time!!

Holly - i ended up a c section as I had no progression, and I was so relieved as I didn't want to push!  No-one tells you how sore it really is - but of course, so well worth it!!

No major news here.  As mentioned Zara is not eating much, but in good form and drinking.  I have a keeping in touch day to-morrow, so not looking forward to that!


----------



## lmk

hello all!!!!  

bp all the best for fri    bet you cant wait to see your two wee bubs again!!!  
emak, i too had low lying placenta and only felt flutters now and again.... never got to experience the big kicks tho!!!
loopybud maybe z doesnt like mamas cookin     have fun tomorrow with work, wee z will be grand   
holly cant beieve how fast your time has gone, hope babas stay put a little longer tho!!   
shaz,missy and nckb how are you girls keeping, is the ba's keeping you busy!!!!   
cmac congrats on seeing baba, next scan will be a big change!!!!

sorry for anyone i have missed hope you are all well   its  lovely seeing this board busy again!!!!!
me sickness is really kicking in, bump starting to show cant really hide it, come fri and all is well with scan i will be screaming it off the roof tops!!!!!!  k is chatting away and has found her hands and feet hilarious!!!  

hugs and kisses to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Lmk    for your scan too! don't know about you but im counting down the days-just tomorrow to go then it'll be Friday     all will be well.
Yuk the dreaded sickness but reassuring in a weird way.

Loopybud, I don't totally get the safe feeder either, suppose for the likes of orange segments, grapes or that then they can suck the juice but not the skin   we never had these in the nursery and everyone managed their fruit and toast, but it does stop your heart when they gag on something!

Im still not sure if im feeling movement or not, think im getting like a fluttering feeling-well feels like your mobiles on vibrate    is that a feeling   (or am I weird? be nice!)  did have bubbles around wk18.

Holly how you getting the time in? and Maria? 

Hi to everyone.


----------



## Velma

Hey girls,

Great to hear the info about movements etc, i am desperately looking out although know its very early to feel anything   

Babypowder - you are half way there how does it feel?? and when do you get your scan? Dying to know all   

Imk - so glad to hear someone else is having symptoms beyond the 12 weeks, hoping yours gets better soon. I seem to feel worse the last 3/4 weeks than i was in 1st 11 weeks. Wishing you the best on fri - it's great to get the bump but hard before you are telling people.  

Loopy hope work goes well tomorrow - am sure most of it will be catching up with people.  

Emac - so glad the wee one stirred for you - hope you are feeling a bit better now. I'm sure you were worried hun!  

Hope everyone else is doing good!

Velma x


----------



## betty-77

hi,

the babysafe feeder is really good when they are teething and not quite eating finger foods yet. put in cold fruit etc.  even now i would put apple in as they cant really manage eatng it but its great to get their teeth / gums into to soothe them.  wouldnt use it as a way of getting them to eat though, agree that doesnt make sense!!


----------



## Mamabud

Now Betty that's common sense talking - something i lack lol!

Imk - there's nothing wrong with my cooking, cheeky mare.  All the best for Friday.

Velma - I'm sure v little work will be done as it's my area manager's last teambrief too   

Babypowder - I use to think is it or isn't it movements.  When you get them more frequent then you realise that it definately was movements.  I'm sure it is the babies saying hello to mummy!


----------



## mariabelfast

Emak totally sympathise with the heartburn. My house is coming down with bottles of gaviscon.

Loopybud probably not the healthiest option but any weaning baby I know loves Petits Filous. My dd was the same took her awee while now you cant stop her.

Holly cant believe you're 30 weeks I remember you getting yourv bfp shortly before me. Time flies!

Getting a baby fix tomorrow. Meeting girl from work for a coffee & her month old daughter. Need to get in some practice


----------



## Babypowder

Velma, my scan is tomorrow     looking forward to it but scared aswell, hoping the next 16/17 wks fly by! Have you had much sickness?

Loopybud how was your keep in touch day? Is Zara eating again? That LMK is a cheeky madam saying about your cooking   .

Holly and Maria, have the hospital give you an idea of how much your wee ones weigh?

Hi to all the mummys, bumps and babies.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Good luck Babypowder with your scan!  So exciting seeing the 2 of them kicking round isn't it?!!!

Crazykate just wanted to wish you all best for your 1st scan on Monday.  Am sure all will be well.  Theresa did ours & she was so lovely!  Its different now at RFC - just preg scans Mon & Wed & I think just Theresa does them.  

s

XXX


----------



## Sparty

Hi girls

Had a scan today - was fab the wee baba was waving at us.. it wriggled around when mw tried to get the measurements, was measuring at 10wks 1day which is grand as I'm 10w 2d   

What a relief..feels like another wee milestone

BP good luck with your scan tomorrow
Kate all the best for your 1st scan on Monday

Emak thanks for the info on movements - was just wondering what the difference was   

Velma how are you?

Cmak when your next scan?

Quick query  is it ok to wear underwire bras in pregnancy? Any info would be helpful  

Hi to all


----------



## lmk

sparty how lovely was it seein baba...such a difference from viability scan!!!!  as for under wired its best not to wear them i got maternity ones from m&s 2 pack £20 and they are fab!!!  mothercare also do them and measure you too, i had gone up big time and m back measurements had also increased...well worth getting measured!!!!


----------



## Sparty

Thanks Imk, must get some and think getting measured is a good idea. It was so lovely seeing the baba, just amazing


----------



## lmk

do hun, comfort is the main priority         roll on next scan!!! wouldnt it be fab to have a scanner at home


----------



## Velma

Sparty - fab news hun - it really is brill seeing the baby and yet so hard to believe it is still so tiny! When will your next scan be now? have you any extra's? As for Bra's i have been bad and wearing mostly underwire ones - Jesus i have little up top as it is. But will have to go to M+S and see what the options are.

BP all the best for tomorrow - can't wait to hear all, your at the stage of my next scan and it feels ages away!

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Imk, oh a scanner at home - must do the lotto this weekend   
Velma was great seeing the tiny arm and leg buds - just can't believe the change from the scan at 6w 6d. Thats me until the 24/9 seems really far away I'll be 16w 4d then - guess its only 6 weeks but seems longer  hmmm it really would be fun to have a scanner at home      .. When is your next scan?


----------



## lgs30

seen this on f/b an loved it 

I loved you the minute I knew I was pregnant. I loved you the minute you were born. Then I saw your face and fell in love some more. You were only a minute old but I knew I would die for you, & to this day I still would.♥ When you choose to have a child you make a conscious decision to allow your heart to walk around outside your body. Put this as your status if you have a child you love more than life itself


----------



## Mamabud

Lgs30 - that's lovely, and so true.

Sparty - excellent news on the baby - it's all so exciting.  it's my wedding anniversary on the 24th September - 5 years.  The ebst one yet, as we are now a complete family.

Babypowder and lmk - all the best for your scans to-morrow.

MariaBelfast - Organix do small yogs for babies, but there were none when I done my weekly shop.  Might try again to get them, and give them a go.  

I had a keeping in  touch day to-day.  I had nerves and everything   .  Don't know if it is leaving Zara or just going back to work.  I am contemplating going back w/c 27th September, working 3 days, and taking 2 days holidays up until xmas.  That would give full pay till the end of the year, and build up the savings again.  I could then move to a 3 day / week contract in January, which would be a new holiday year too.  Don't know what to do, and dh says whatever!!  Frustrating as I'd like some feedback and help to make a decision.  Zara seemed to do ok to-day.  She was with her aunt and uncle.  Apparently she ate ok, and she also took baby rice for breakfast for me this morning.  The smiles and laughs I got when I came back in were amazing - she was so pleased to see me, and made up for leaving her!


----------



## Velma

Sparty your scan times are totally different than mine, are you going private? My next scan isn't til around the same date as you when i will be 21 weeks. So mine have been around 7wks, 12wks and then 21wks. Well at least we will be waiting on it together.   

Loopy i'm sure it was hard today alright - glad all seemed to go ok tho! Sounds wise to do 3 days and take others as hols you can see then how things go and could even adjust to try a manner of combinations before setting something in stone!

Velma x


----------



## cMac

Morning Ladies

I haven't been on in a few days as I have just been exhausted, DH says 'how a wee thing that size have you so tired?'   

Sparty that is great news on your scan, it must be wonderful to see your little baba and very reassuring!  I'm up next on 2nd Sept when I will be 10+4, then have a private nuchal scan on 16th Sept at 12+4, then we are off on our holidays the next week, yippee!  Thats interesting you talking about bras as I have been thinking that a few of mine need replaced as they look wrecked and I wasn't sure if it was beter to them them a bit.  I have big boobs, E cup, and if they start to get bigger I don't think you will be able to see my face!  I can't imagine not wearing a underwire, I guess I'll just leave it a while longer.

Hi Velma, I can;t believe how quickly your pregnancy is progressing!  

Loopybud, glad your day back in went well, thats a nice way to do it rather than have a scary day when you go back for good.

BP - hoping todays scan goes great and your little ones are waving at you!

CrazyKate will be thinking of you for Monday for your scan.

Hi everybody else, have a great day. I'm thinking of bringing an airbed and a wee blanket into my office zzzzzzzzzzz...............


----------



## Sparty

Velma I'm on NHS spent all our money on tx    none left for private antenatal care. I'm going case load midwife - so met one of the two mws who will see me right the way through but scan yesterday was early, really should be done at 12wks I think, so she has put in an appointment on 24/9 as waiting to 21wks for big scan is quite a long time.. and she said we could hear heartbeat then and she would probably do a wee scan to. Thinks its a great service as have both their mobile numbers and can text or ring anytime she said plus she was just lovely. Have scan on 28/10 for 21wk scan - seems ages away! 

Cmac the tiredness is really weird at the beginning be really funny if you turned up at work with airbed and blanket    

Loopybud be very hard for you leaving Zara but the 3day week sounds nice - hope it gets you a nice balance. Will Zara be able to stay with family while your at work?

Lgs thats a very sweet poem

Looking forward to hearing all the scan news today ladies


----------



## Velma

Yeah it's expensive Sparty. Sounds like you got lovely midwives which is fab  I have a lovely one at my gp's surgery, although i am having shared care so don't know if it is just whoever i happen to get at the hospital. Sounds like they are giving you plenty of scans which is lovely, it's so nice to see the prgress!  

Cmac i was totally drained towards the start - rest as much as you can honey you wont get the same luxury in about 7 months    I know - it really is great to see the weeks ticking on, although at mo haven't enough belly to move to maternity gear and yet my own clothes are getting a bit small - walking around with buttons open on jeans and stuff - seems to be working so far   

Hi to everyone else!

Velma x


----------



## Mamabud

I plan to do a 3 day week regardless, but the dilemma is whether to go back on 1st November, and go straight to a 3 day week, and 3 day pay, or go back 27th September, and still do 3 days but get full pay to Christmas.  Zara will either be with her aunt, granny or date.  I can do evenings and weekends, so it's not too bad.

Velma - I remember being at that stage, just wanting to wear my maternity wear, and have a bump.  By the end I forgot that I never had a bump, I was so big - Zara was 9lb 12   

Cmac - the tiredness is hard work.  It will pass though   

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## lmk

hi ladies, only on quickly  i am shattered.com been up since 3am nerves/excitment for scan!!! all is well with baba measuring a little smaller than original dates only by a few days.  have been told high risk of prem birth again but they will keep an eye on me, i will get steroid injection at 28 weeks and hopefully i make it past then.

bp how did your scan go honey??

kate all the best for mondays scan!!

lgs loved the verse how true!!!

love to all catch up later xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Sparty that fab news on your wee baba     its great seeing the difference from the first scan !!

Lmk im thrilled to bits for you hun     baby K going to be a big sister    

chat soon


----------



## Babypowder

Lmk     great news your scan went well, and that they will keep an eye on you incase of another early arrival!

Scan went well-everything looking as it should babies measuring slighty ahead, one is 20+3 the other is 21wks-im 20wks tomorrow (my ticker has always been wrong!) so my edd has been changed and looks like i'll be having my Christmas dinner in hospital   , but so long as their ok. Twin 2 has a cyst in its cord, sonographer was worried having never seen one before and ended up getting my consultant down-so finally met him! he said its not very common, but its not a worry either as its small and not restricting blood-flow, but they will keep an eye on it.

Only downside was I nearly passed out during scan    the way the babies where lying and with me lying flat-a nerve in my spine was being restricted-sonographer said it happens quite alot, but it scared me, I started sweating, then everything was going blurry, so sat up, then had to keep changing position, and was turned away from screen-so never got a peek at twin 2-or between the legs   .

Thanks for all the wishes girls, I was so worried with it being the 13th!

Kate lots of Luck for Monday


----------



## Ladyhex

BP ~ thats fab news hun ..happy days that they are keeping an eye on you hun ....also even better about seeing your cons


----------



## emak

BP and LMK delighted for you both ...these ole scans are nerve racking business but fab to see l/o
Kate good luck for yours on Monday
Loopybud oh how i hate the thought of them "keeping in touch days" when on m/l    decisions to make then ,i honestly dont know what im gonna do when time comes as dont have any family members to babysit even on p/t basis ,may have to give up my job and find something in the evenings when DH is at home    suppose will just have to wait and see.

Must go and sort out dinner (well what take away we are having) be back later

E xx


----------



## Velma

BP - so glad all went well today - sorry you didn't get to see more and were not well during it. But brill to hear the wee ones are thriving   Hope you got some lovely photos!

Loopy - I think Sept sounds good and give yis a wee boost with the extra money and break you in a bit better too. Especially with relatives to look after the little un. But thats easy to say, i guess just give yourself time to see what suits. I'm sure you will know whats right for you and maybe you would prefer the extra time spent with Zara over the extra money.

Imk glad scan went well - glad to hear they are keeping eye on you and hope that you get to go as long as possible hun!

Velma x


----------



## lgs30

girls so glad all your scan went well am sure ul all be in bed early tonite   
hello to everyone else just passin by have a wee peach snapps the nite


----------



## SUNNY2007

Bp i always passed out while lying on my back from i was about 19 weeks pregnant with the twins was horrible and got worse as my bruisers got bigger.


----------



## holly01

Awwwhhh so glad all the scans went well yday for u ladies be's such a worry and such relief when u see the wee munchkins happy n kickin away    

Saturday again....ohh what to do today    (everydays like sat er lol)
Hope u all have a fab wend


----------



## Babypowder

SUNNY2007 said:


> Bp i always passed out while lying on my back from i was about 19 weeks pregnant with the twins was horrible and got worse as my bruisers got bigger.


Sunny im glad im not alone then  it did scare me and was aware I was keeping the girl back, might just mention to them im better on my sides at next scan.

Holly I here ya, DP is away out today, and my family are away to different places for their hols, so home alone-prob just clean and look at the Mothercare website for the hundreth time!

 to everyone.


----------



## mariabelfast

Glad to hear all the scans went well. At least now they've spotted the cyst they'll keep aclose eye on it Bp.
Just a quickie , want to get out in the sun before it buggers off


----------



## Mamabud

Lmk - so pleased the scan went well.  Darn nerves, but so pleased all is well.

Babypowder - I'm sure it was a shock nearly passing out   .  So pleased the babies are doing well.  I asked at the 20 week scan about Zara's sex, but she wasn't having any or it, just kept the legs shut.  I didn't ask after that, just waited for the surprise.  

Holly - how did you cope in the heat to-day?

Lgs30 - you lush lol!

Zara playing on her mat with her dad.  She keeps swinging toys, then hitting herself!  she's started to sit on her own, but is wobbly at the moment.  Will keep at it, and I'm sure she'll strengthen up.  Going up to mum's for lunch to-morrow.  Still haven't decided about work


----------



## Hopeful NI

So happy all the scans went well   

Loopybud - Well done Zara sitting on her own, it is hard to decide what to do with regards going back to work. I am going back on 6th Sept and have all my holidays still to take so going to do a 4 day week and then 1 day holiday until xmas


----------



## Ladyhex

Afternoon Girls 

Once again thanks for you kind messages and posts     you lot are just great !!! 
Im off to the hospital tomorrow for a review appt hoping to get  some answers, Dh and I are doing not to bad just taking it a day at a time    

How are all the new bumps , bigger bumps and the little babies keeping     

LX xx


----------



## Mamabud

Ladyhex - hope that the review appointment goes ok.  I'm sure it will be difficult for you and dh.  xx

Hopeful - did you take the full 12 month m/l?

Lgs30 - how's wee Danny?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Velma

Ladyhex hun hope you get on well at the review - i hope they can offer some advice or answers you have been through a rough time    

Velma x


----------



## Hopeful NI

Ladyhex - Good luck for your review, I hope you get some answers

Loopybud - No started ml on 9th Nov, stat ml finished on 9th Aug but took add ml off until 6th Sept to cover me for my current tx.

Velma - wow 15w and 5days it seems to be going sooo fast, how are you keeping ?


----------



## shaz2

ladyhex good luck for ur review and i hope use get all the answers use are looking for, take care of each other xx


----------



## crazykate

Hi all just a quickie I'm back to work.

Scan went well we've got a "sausage"    The nurse said "there's the sac and there's your sausage" and it's wee heart was going a dinger.  A few tears it must be said because I really was expecting the worst but we are over the moon.


Ladyhex - good luck today hun.  will text ya!


----------



## Babypowder

Crazykate fantastic! so pleased for you,take it easy and im sure your on   .

Lx    hope you get some answers today and your mind can be put at rest.


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to say    to everyone else, hope your all well.

Anyone get dizzy spells when pg? I tell ya im getting the whole pg package, but wouldn't have it any other way-whatever these two wee monkeys need, I'll do.


----------



## wee emma

good luck with your review today ladyhex


----------



## lmk

ladyhex, thinkin on you and dh today     

crazykate yipeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!  congrats to you and dh!!!!!!  

babypowder, with k i had dizzy spells check it out it was my bp and also an infection so get onto mw or dr asap dont ignore it honey.   

shaz how is the beautiful aya?? and how are you mrs??
loopybud and loopyone how is the girls??  will be needing feeding tips soon k is going on to spoon feeds at the end of the month!!!  i have annabel karamels book so hopefully k will like food!!!

we had k for a check up with hospital and they are very happy with her progress, they are refering her to a dietician so we can start to wean her off the nutriprem2 milk and move to step up milk..... any milk suggestions??  next hospital visit is to antrim to check her brain developement so hope they are as happy as yesterdays drs!!!!

hello to everyone else i hope you and bumps/babas are well xxxxxxxx


----------



## crazykate

BP I read in my wee book that dizzyspells are a sign of low blood pressure - it says if you lie on your left hand side, which is the side your heart is on it should increase the flow and regulate it for a bit anyway!  I was having dizzys quite early and it worked for me


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks girls, phoned midwife(at hospital) and she was saying about my iron levels-even though im on iron    so am going to try and get community midwife tomorrow and see if she agrees.


----------



## Velma

BP i am also getting dizzy spells mostly just when getting up from bed or seat, i was getting quite a bit at the start. Although i am a right bit behind you - i thought it was just normal. Hope you get on well with Midwife.  

Imk hope k gets on as good in Antrim sounds like she is doing great!

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Velma I was the same at the start during 2ww and just after-but these are combined with racing heart and a faint feeling, I'll see what is said tomorrow.

To the mums that are weaning-does anyone use farleys rusks anymore you know instead of babyrice? just had a discussion with granny    they where all the rage back in the day!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Bp i had dizzy spell when i was pregnant and was on iron tabs too, found out i had low blood pressure which was causing the dizzy spell.. 

Missy xx


----------



## emak

Evening ladies
Kate DELIGHTED for you chick ,you so so deserve this huni     

BP sorry cant help regarding dizzy spells ...i had a wee laugh at farley rusks ,think that was all the rage back in our day   

Ladyhex       thinking of you and dh today.

Missy love the pics of your 2 wee cuties ,Lauren has the most striking eyes  

LMK thats fab news about your wee doll ,i couldnt get over how big she is getting in her pics.

Hows all the other bumps and babes ? Keeping well i hope .Nothing new with me just getting massive ,looking forward to finishing work (still some time away yet though) have hospital app on Monday so hopefully will get to see junior again and see whats happening with the low placenta .
E x


----------



## Mamabud

Crazykate - delighted for you and dh

Lmk - well done K!  If she's anything like her mummy (and me), she'll love her food   

Bp - You can still get rusks, but even the reduced sugar ones are loaded with sugar!

Emma - looking at your ticker are it's unreal. Only seems like yesterday when we were at Tiny Feet!!

Big hi to everyone else


----------



## lgs30

evenin everyone yip rusks are about danny loves them    he doesnt get them too often .Loopybud an Imk lookin forward to friday mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## holly01

Kate i am so delighted to read about ure wee sausage,u must be on    as Emma says u soooo deserve this chick

LX i was thinking away about you 2day,i hope u both got some answers.it must have been so hard for u both     

BP yip i have the dizzy moments    but i always had low blood pressure so just av to be careful

Emma glad the bump is coming along    hope u are taking loads a pics!

My bump is hilarious!!!straight out n i love every inch of it lol!!!
Had a wee 'moment' today!! had ordered wee pramsuits for the babas of internet and they landed this am.....omg there was tears        soo cannot believe we have been blessed with 2 wee precious miracles,i hope they stay safe on their last leg of their tour to the big bad world      

  to all you mamma's n mamas n waitin


----------



## shoppingqueen

Glad the twinnies are doing so well Holly!  Must be so exciting for you now as EDD approaches!

Kate thrilled to bits about your scan!!!!  An amazing feeling & this baby is so so well deserved!  And LUCKY to have u both!!

Hugs to the 3 of you!!!!!!!!

SQ
xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Hello girls 

Thanks for all the messages about today     

Im so pleased to say that there was nothing wrong with my wee man at ALL he was perfect...it is in the report as an accident with the umbilical cord it was round his wee neck 3 times.  The doc said he must have been really active for that to have happened, im just so glad it wasnt anything serious that could have affected future pregnancies.  The doc said that if i was to get pregnant again that it would be 1-10.000 that it would happen to me again.  
Dh didnt take it to well      i think deep down he was thinking that it was something really bad or more on the lines of abnormalities and not the cord     

Love LX xx


----------



## Sparty

Lx today must have been really hard for you and DH    that getting the news today that it was an accident with the cord helps you both to move forward    

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## holly01

LX massive hugs to u both      cannot imagine how u got thru yday, just so sad and unfair for u both,i am glad ure wee angel was perfect althou that is no comfort to u in ure grief,u just want him in ure arms where he belonged


----------



## Babypowder

Lx     glad you got some answers.

Lmk looks like you ay have been right re; an infection, my urine showed protien and white blood cells, my blood pressure has also dropped, but its a benefit to me as it had been so high, just to wait on my iron count and hopfully I'll know the reason then.

Loopybud, I had though sugar was the reason for the rusks! But sure never did us any harm eh?   

Holly, im sure you can't believe its all happening, its been a Looooooooooong road, and though you'll never forget the heartache these wee twinnies will be the start of everything new    must be nearly guess the flavour time for and Maria! Sooooooo exciting   .

Lmk ment to say my wee niece was born at 28wks and she eventually moved on to aptamil-they said it was the best and very close to breastmilk. 

  to everyone else.


----------



## lmk

bp thanks for that good to know some recommendations!!!!!  so happy you got checked out never pass any symptom too precious of a cargo your carrying!!!    

ladyhex glad you got some answers honey but a bittersweet day,  you,dh and dd are in my thoughts.  your precious wee angel is looking down on you     

what a day thunder is rumbling and i got soaked up town it stopped me from spending more money tho!!!  got k babyrice going to start 1 feed a day come sat/sun!!!  my wee girl is gettin big.... weighed today a big 12lb 10oz and 63.5cm!!!


----------



## lmk

ok hail stones in aug wtf


----------



## louise09

Hi every1!

Its been so long since i have been on but it just seems like I never have a minute to do anything!!  My wee princess is keeping me so busy and I always seem to be doing something each day that when im at home at nite im catching up on housework etc!

I have read back a few pages trying to catch up!

Crazykate, ive just noticed ur BFP, im so so happy for u after what you have been through    I    everything goes well and am sooo happy you have seen ur wee bean at scan!  xx

Babypowder and holly, i can just imagine ur excitement waiting on the arrival of ur wee twinnies!

Ladyhex   

Ginger and Gemma, hope all is ok with you both?!

Lots of love and    to everyone else!  I will get on for a proper catch up soon!

xxx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi Ladyhex

Jus wanted to say that my thoughts are with you both now.  Getting a reason for why you lost your precious son hopefully is a small comfort & also as it was so unusual & therefore another pregnancy should be fine.  Grace died at 19wks & the full PM on her showed nothing - the doc said with twins somwtimes this happens.  For us the hard bit was her coming that night at nearly 23wks as it caused me to go into prem labour with James 2 days later.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I hope you find it easier that it wasn't something that could affect future pregnancies.  It's v v early days for both yet & there's so many emotions floating round understandably but your attitude is inspirational & it will get you thru.

Our twins died end Aug last year & the pain like you both feel was all consuming.  It's still there day & daily but I'm pregnant again & it is a great healer.  Another baby is never a replacement but I hope with all my heart that this tijme next year things are very different for you both.

But for now please just be gentle with yourselves & remember you are a Mummy & a Daddy & nobody can ever take that from you nor your precious memories of your darling son

Take care

Love SQ
XXX


----------



## crazykate

Evening all

Shoppingqueen how you keeping pet ??   


Ladyhex -         thinking of you 




AFM think I had a bit of a tummy bug yesterday    started off at 5.30am with an upset tum I went back to bed and was up and down a few times.  Got a shower at 7 and then was sick but thought it was MS.  It turns out it must have been a bug because a girl at work has it (apparently it has been going around) and my dad too.  Was feeling nauseas this morning but have felt "normal" for the rest of the day have to say I find it all a little worrying    


RFC told me to continue taking gels and patches until they run out - last gel was last night, and last patches on tomorrow


----------



## mariabelfast

LX hope you & dh are coping as best as possible. Thankfully they didnt spot anything to hinder future pregnancies  

IMK baby K sounds like shes doing great. Fingers crosed for the next appointment.

Holly not long now at all. Must keep us informed.

Poor dh had surgery on his spine this wseek. Got out yesterday, all seems to have went well & hes in great form. DEoing my best fat Florence Nightingale impression. So glad its sorted before the twins arrive.


----------



## Cate1976

Ladyhex:   for you. Glad your review gave you answers and that the reason for your mc isn't something that's likely to hinder any future pg's.

LMK: Glad your scan went well and that the hossy is keeping a close eye on you. Glad that K is thriving as well.

Babypowder: Glad your scan went well. To answer your question about baby rice and rusks, DH and I started off with Baby rice and then gave rusks mashed with milk when Hannah & Sian were 6 months old and able to cope with foods that were more of a mashed than pureed consistency.

CrazyKate: So pleasef for you that your viability scan went well, hope the rest of your pg goes smoothly.

mariabelfast: Hope your DH recovers from his surgery soon.

louise09: DH and I have got 2 of those safe feeder things but haven't used them yet, going to start using them though for foods such as grapes, apples and cheese (things that we want to introduce them to but which they haven't got enough teeth for yet).

Holly: Buying baby things is brilliant, I remember buying things in the Next sale last summer.

Not much from me except to say that DH handed his application for the relief cleaner job into the school on 11th August (day before we went to Scotland for my cousin's wedding. Back home now and jobhunting for job that'll give me enough hours to get off means tested benefits is starting on Monday.


----------



## lgs30

evenin ladies hope your bumps an babies are doin well  
god i feel like a fat whale all iv done is eat eat eat      was out for lunch with loopybud an imk the crack was 90 loopybud your nephew is still makin me laugh      had a fantastic afternoon thanks ladies then d/p came home lookin to go out for dinner slimmin world is kind of a car crash the day but back to hard school tomorrow


----------



## mariabelfast

Lgs the thought of slimming world. Aaaaaah!!
Enjoying eating all i can at the mo but the calorie counting will come soon.
Speaking of which stuffing my face with popcorn while watching Big Bro


----------



## IGWIN79

Crazycate congrats on your wee sausage hun , so happy for ya


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Lgs30 - that wee rascal would affront you, lol!  He's a wee wind up merchant.  He called lmk the crazy one on the way home    Are you back on track with sw now?

Lmk - wee K is really thriving, and is so cute!!  Definately takes after her dad!!!!

Cate - all the best job hunting.  There are few are far between at the moment.  You'll have to update the pics of the girls.  Are they saying anything yet?

Maria - hope dh gets well soon.  I'm sure it was a sore procedure.

Hi to everyone else.  I think I've decided to go back to work w/c 27th September.  Will do the Sat, Sun the first week, so dh has Zara.  Going try and do week-ends, so I just have one shift during the week, preferably 3pm-12pm.  That minimises child care to one afternoon, and maximises Zara's time with either me or dh


----------



## mariabelfast

Look into childcatre vouchers Loopy. You dont save a packet on them but they are tax free so at least its something


----------



## emak

Afternoon everyone ...before i start gonna warn you all its a me me post   
Well as you know i was at hospital today ,i explained my concerns regarding lack of movements and it appears i have been right all along ....baby is measuring to the exact date and weights a whopping 3 lb 4ozs ,heartbeat was normal too ,but baby just wasnt moving about ,the doctor was also concerned he held the scanner over baby in same position and it didnt move at all and i wasnt feeling anything .He said that my amonitic fluid is verging on the low side apparently my reading is 9 and low is classed as 8.I am going to be monitored 2 a week and worse case is baby will be born early .Have to go back on Thursday ,then Monday next Thursday and following Monday again ,also have to start monitoring how many movements i feel in a 12 hr period from tomorrow morning.We were quite naughty today and know what flovour we are having but sayng nothing ,gonna be a surprise for everyone lol .I was supposed to go back to work this afternoon but was just too upset.Have to try and stay positive and AWAY from google lol 

Loopy glad you have made a decision ,seems like a good plan.

Maria im with you on the NON calorie counting but in saying that im deffo not eating all the rubbish i use to   

LMK hows your wee woman keeping ?

Holly any word on a date yet?

Think im gonna have a wee lie down just feeling drained after this morning.

E xx


----------



## Mamabud

Awh Emma.  The baby is weighing a great weight, and generally when born, they end up heavier (I know from experience lol).  At least you are not far off the 32 week stage.  Sure that's when wee Aya was born, and she was home in no time.  Also look at wee K, so worst case scenario isn't that bad   .  At least they are keeping a good tight eye on you.


----------



## Babypowder

Emma    your wee ba will be fine, just so annoying that no-one listens, suppose who are we their the 'experts'   .

Loopybud, that sounds like a plan for going back to work, you'll definatley feel happier knowing DH has Z the first couple of days   .

Maria, your wee ones are holding out well, they must be very snug in there-are you starting the steroids soon?

Hows all the new mums and babies doing? NCKB hows wee Bobbi getting on? 

Holly not long now     hows the nursery coming along?

Loopyone, hows wee A? did she manage her big girl toast?

Lmk hows the pg? im sure your tired these days.

Sparty and Velma your both very quiet! has the puking taking over    whens the next scans?

Im doing a bit better than last week with the dizzyness, though still there, went out yesterday with DP to get some shopping and was clinging to the trolly-it was keeping me up   , im starting to enjoy food a lot more and getting bigger everyday, its uncomfortable sometimes, but then I keep picturing my wee monkeys swaddled up and sleeping side by side in their cot    , scan next Thurs-let the countdown begin    .

  to everyone.


----------



## mariabelfast

Emak stay away from google! Ull end up on the verge of anervous breakdown. Just proves that you'll take to motherhood like a duck to water- you knew best all along. Did they mention giving you steroid injections? Im getting mine on Thursday & Friday which will be 29 weeks.
My dad god love him started on about maybe steroids not being a great idea. So I spent half the day on the net reading medical journals


----------



## shaz2

Hi girls,

emma stay positive just keep aya and baby k in yer mind and u will get through anything that comes your way, as maria saidu should mention getting the steroids just incase baby k i coming sooner than planned, i had mine at 24 weeks an honetly believe aya has benefited from it.

Maria i would recommend the steroids 100 per cent,


Hows everyone an the babys an bumps doing? been a while from been on!

As for me all is good my wee lady is doing good, she has hospital tomorrow about her wee lung etc, she is on little inhaler as it is and is so goo taking it 
xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Def going for them Shaz. My dad is so old school he wont even take antibiotics. Printed stuff off for him to read. My sis says i should tell him to bog off but 36 or not still couldn't do that!
Best of luck for hospital tomorrow with Aya.

BP wee tip ask them to label your scan piccies twin 1 & twin 2. The sonographer was the first to do it at the 20wk scan so I just keep asking them now - despite the sighs & grunts


----------



## Velma

Hey Girls,

Emac, that was scarey i'm so glad they are gonna keep more of an eye on you now! Glad you enjoyed the scan, are you not dying to tell the secret of the sex, think i would be so i plan on not finding out!

BP sounds like the dizziness is still pretty bad, were you given anything for it? I have been a bit quiet, work busy during the day and am feeling sick in the evenings. My next scan is 4 weeks off cant wait   Oh bet you are so excited about thurs!! I will be dying to hear all   

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Velma x


----------



## holly01

Emma i am so glad u voiced ure concerns to them dr's,at least now they will be keeping a close eye on baba k and u will be getin sneak previews also    keep communicating with them as ure precious cargo is she most important thing so dont be afraid to keep at the dr's    thats what they get the big bucks for eah          

BP i am always clingin to the trolley lol!!we went to Donegal there at wend n i came home with lovely Kankles     guess i needa be at home from here on in with the kankles up in mid air (who am i kiddin can hardly lift me leg!!)

Maria hope the steroids go well for u,i have one twin smaller and they said they wud keep an eye an see if i need to go on steroids so prob decide 2moro at apt (sup they wud needa decide soon as they will be er shortly lol!)

hi to all the other mummies and mummies n waitin..............................................32 wk scan 2mara cant wait to see the wee munchkins an see how much they weigh,and mite even get to discuss an evicition date nat countin on it thou lol!!!as long as they are happy n healthy in 'Big Mamas House' well then i am content also   

L8rs luvlys


----------



## Babypowder

Maria, your right about the scans, the first coupe we have I dont know who is who! but then the last lot they seem to type in which twin and then it prints out on the scan pic, tho we dont get pics every app, they are making cut-backs and this is one of them    you can pay, which is fine, but even then some Dr's are reluctant to do it.

Holly glad to hear your a trolly clinger too-my bump is getting so big i'd need one of those rollaters our wee pensioners use to keep me up, hope your scan went well, fill us in on when the big day is    .

Scan is next Thurs Velma-im just counting down early! Evenings was when I got my sickness, its such a good sign, but gets a little draining, hope it passes for you soon, I had a very thorough check-up on Fri and seems its definatley my blood pressure dropping, dr had my readings done, standing, sitting, lying-and as soon as I stood up it dropped, nothing can be done just take it easy.

CMac, hows your little olive? (saw your ticker lol!)

Shaz hope wee Aya got on well at hospital   

Mum did some internet shopping today for her grandchildren    I am still abit    just     these two get to use all the things, some stuff is so cute.


----------



## cMac

Afternoon Ladies 

So sorry I haven't been on in ages, I have been sick and tired and not interested in much, I don't like to hear myself complain so I haven't been posting but I have been keeping and eye on you all!  I've spent some time with some friends whose children aren't that settled and had a bit of a freak out - I won't be able to cope with that!

Great news on all the scans over the last couple of weeks girls.  Emak you know your body and your baby best, I'm glad you got listened to, take it easy now.

Babypowder my scan is next Thursday as well!  I love my ticker its so visual!

Take care everyone xx


----------



## lgs30

hello ladies how are we all my throat is killin me but il live


----------



## crazykate

Hello everyone

lgs30    


cmac     hope you're feeling much better now.


Emak - glad their keeping a closer eye on you   

I haven't been great myself and haven't posted for ages   I spent all day last Saturday sleeping!!  Tummy bug or whatever it was has now passed and I'm just left with usual nausea and painful (.Y.).  Did booking in appointment on Monday night with GP so just waiting for scan appointment  


Just when you think you're getting 5 mins..........gotta go girls  


chat soon xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Girls 

just thought I would ask of anyone can help with some info.  I am hoping to start tx in SIMs Clinic in Dublin and I live in the North, where can I buy my drugs the easiest and cheapest way?  All info greatly appreciated.

Lx


----------



## cMac

Hi Niceday

I got mine from Central Homecare.  Tbh I didn't do much searching around, this was who the clinic used but I found them really nice and delivered on time.

Good luck with tx!


----------



## Sparty

Hi Ladies

BP  my next scan is 24th, just before I go on holidays    How is the dizzyness now? and is it today your scan is? Can't wait to here all about it

Sorry niceday I don't know we bought our drugs from RFC & Origins - just who ever we had the tx with at the time.

Lgs hope the sore throat has cleared

Kate hope you feel better soon

Imk where did our really good summer go? Can't believe the weather!!

Holly how did the 32wk scan go?

Marie how is DH recovering from his surgery? 

Cate how is the job hunting going?

Loopybud enjoy the last few weeks of ml

Emak glad they are keeping a close eye on you, will you be able to keep the flavour to yourself and DH? I'm not finding out because think everyone would know unless I    my mouth shut   

Velma how are you - hope the sickness in the evening has gone

Cmac hope your feeling a bit better - the tiredness & sickness is really hard to get used to.

Hi SQ, LX, Shaz, Sweetchilli, Louise and anyone I've forgot to mention

AFM all good here, I got some new maternity bras - first time I've ever needed a 38DD   
My sis-in-law brought me my first things for the baby. I'm loved getting them, don't want to buy anything myself yet but was lovely of her.


----------



## emak

Hi ladies ,what a lovely sunny day (for a change)
Niceday i bought my drugs from Central homecare ,they came in best price at the time ,but it def pays to shop around as they maybe more expensive for some things iykwim ,great service though delivered right to your door.
Crazykate ohhhh how i remember the way you feel early on in pg the tiredness is unbelievable ,the ole sore (.Y.)'s is reassuring though ,bet u cant wait til your next scan  
Lgs you must be doing a wile bit of shouting to have that sore throat    hope u feel better soon.
Sparty enjoy the baby shopping ,i waited til after my 21 week scan then went for it !!!
Velma hopefully the wait til next scan will fly in for you .
BP hows you and the twins doing today?
Holls   you are a badin    

Girls i was back at fetal assesment today ,the lovely midwife had me all wired up for heartbeat and movements ,the computer picked up a few movements ,even though i didnt  feel any    but feeling a wee bit better about it all .I have been advised to rest up as the amnotic fluid is still boarder line ,so app made with doc for tomorrow ,looks like no work for me for a while .Back at hospital on Monday morning still gonna be monitored twice a week (thank god)
Hope everyone else is well .
Emma x


----------



## Velma

Oh girls i am so bad havent a clue what everyone is at. Hoping everyone is doing good tho!!

God i forgot about the scan BP - how did it all go?? Am dying to hear all!

Loopy glad you made your decision - its good to at least have a plan.

Cmac hope your feeling better soon!

Sparty - tummy bug is never pleasant hun - hope its well and truely over you now!

emac - glad to hear they got movements, sounds like you are best staying off work and resting plenty, hope you start to see more movement now on mon!  

Holy moly sparty - 38DD wowsers!! LOL I'd need a serious boob job to know what that was like !  Am still feeling sick in evenings last couple of nights i have had really bad indigestion and heart burn. But am hoping its all bound to settle soon now i'm 17 weeks. Anyway i got off scot free at the beginning so it's only natural to have my share   and am feeling great during the day. Anything to reassure me bubba is doing good!   

Anyone get much movement on their 1st at 17 weeks??

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Emma, glad they are looking after you and baba    your just right to take time off work, sure your only a number and this is way more important.

Sparty you and me will be doing NUTS magagzine im 38DD but Im busting out of it now, my DP loves it    im with you on the not buying, im happy enough for others but im not getting anything just yet.

Scan is nxt Thurs girls, I just get slighty excited about the countdown    .

Velma think I was about 17/18 wks when I got bubbles-of course it took me that long to be sure it was, gentle kicks started about 20wks.

Holly whats the craic with your scan? 

  everyone else, hope your all well.


----------



## holly01

Howdy chicks
Emma as i said soooooooo happy for u    as for me bein a bad un    sur ye know that by now eah!!!gud luck with the dr 2mara   

BP sooooo excitin for ure next scan pet roll on next thur   

Sparty n co soooooo jealous for the big .y.'s y oh y havnt i got anything to brag about    my DH nicely toul me wan day 'ah dont worry the milk doesnt come in til the week b4 like a 'COW'
well holy feck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MEN lmfao!!!!         ah sur its good to laugh eah!!

Loopers how was 1st day back at the desk    nat nice when Mr sun has his hat on eah    any consilation it was tooo warm for me n the twingles

Niceday i also used central homecare    

Well we had our scan yday after a 2hr wait     ahhhh was sooooo scundered!!but ah well
the 2 wee munchkins are doin great thank god,ones 4lb other 3.5lbish    an no worda an evection date....so back in 2weeks to see what craic is......unless i go b4 then    both are head down     so could end up havin them natural after all        said to DR i wanted a c section n he says y un nuder god wud u wana go thru that sur its much handier to pop them out so i asked had he popped many out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   men again..................
so we'll play er by ear,be a wile yet sur lmao!!!!!!!

Hi to everyone i have missed


----------



## mariabelfast

Just take it easy Emma & do as you're told.
In saying that was told today im to be admitted in 3 weeks for the remainder of the pregnancy. Could be in for up to 5 weeks. In total panic about how dh is gonna juggle work & dd. Will miss her like crazy. Feel so guilty already.
Also found out theres a difference of 400g in their weight so i've to go for a doppler scan cos they want to keep aneye on that too. All topped off with steroid injection in my ass. What a day!


----------



## emak

Oh Maria what a nitemare for you ,think you will be bored out of your mind 5 weeks in hossie and then worrying about your wee girl but it will be best place for you and the little ones ,just think it really wont be that long until your nursing your 2 wee babas ,what weight are they at the moment?
Question time ....has any of you ladies suffered from "restless legs" during pg ,omg im awake since 4 am legs killing me ,dear god im just a complaining machine at the moment


----------



## lgs30

emak how long have u waited to complain girl u have so earned your rite      yeah i suffered while at nite used to sleep sittin up only peace i got   


Danny is a big 9 months today nearly birthday time cant wait


----------



## Babypowder

Maria, im sure thats the last thing you wanted, to be stuck in hospital for 5wks, are you the Royal? but suppose if it gives these wee ones a fighting chance its the best place, they'll be able to keep a good eye on you, good their going to keep an eye on the smaller twin, Your DD will miss you but im sure once the twins arrive she'll be over the moon at being a big sister.
Time to stock the freezer with plenty of home cooking for her   .

Holly omg you make me laugh so much   i'd have loved to have seen that dr's face when you asked how many he'd popped out! Great weights, looks their staying in there til the end,    .

I've been put off a section by a couple of friends, so i'll be hoping to go au natural, hard work at the time, one has twins and it was 35mins before her 2nd twin appeared and she was exhausted but well worth it for the after-pain factor, though Ive also heard of girls getting number one out and ending up with a section for number two-what a palava.

Emma Im nearly afraid to admitt this as I feel Im always moaning-though think i've already said to you-yip restless legs omg what a pain, id have gotten it before anyway but its enough to send you bonkers. Hope the dr's went well and you got a line off   .

Twin mums and Maria and Holly-your both futher on than me-just wanted to know does the kicking become more obvious from each twin-what I mean is the futher you get along can you tell each twins movements individually? At the min Im getting wriggling and gentle kicks but quite low down and not sure if its one or both twins.

My last two scans the second twin was down my right hand side and the other was transverse along the bottom and I knew who was who, but either twin two has moved or is not kicking at all    as all the movement is low down, think that why I can't wait for Thurs       their ok.

Lgs happy almost 1st birthday to Danny-time is flying   .

  to everyone else, great   .


----------



## SUNNY2007

Bp the Ulster dont let you go past 30 mins for the 2nd one being born thats what worried me incase i popped one out and had to be section for the other i had one head down and one transverse i had 12 hour trial labour didnt feel a thing as all twin mothers in ulster have epidural then in the end had to be sectioned they just didnt want to come out.  Section was grand lost 1.5 litres of blood but was not symptomatic so just got double iron had them at 142am and was up out of bed by luchtime next day showering and putting my make up on couldnt stay in that bed any longer  They just leave you to get on with it you have them all night from day 1 no nursery there so not taken away but it was a good thing meant i had to get stuck in.  Have you attended the twins antenatal class yet it was brill i spoke at one of them they usual ask for some mums to come back so me and dh did our bit


----------



## mariabelfast

yeah bp im in the royal. have a few friends who work there so i'll totally have them bullied into coming to see me during their lunch breaks.
Emma totally agree it is the best place for me just worried about dh & dd but as my mum said dd is happy, healthy & thriving so she'll be grand. And i do have fab family support. Wee girl is 2.2 & the boy is 3.1. Think when the difference is +550g they worry that 1 twin is dominating blood supply. But if i do need to go vearly at least i've the steroids in me now.
BP in terms of movement I can't tell the difference anymore! My entire bump just seems to go mental.


----------



## SUNNY2007

sorry im being a bit thick but how can unidentical twins dominate a blood supply when twin to twin is only in identical twins i thought they had their own sacs and own blood supply because thats what happened to me one o my twins the boy was 1 lb heavier than the gorl but they said it was nothing to worry about because they were not identical.


----------



## mariabelfast

Thats what i was thinking too Sunny having read up the past couple of days on TTS. Must be checking to see if the girls placenta is performing as it should be I presume.  Checked on ask a midwife board from what the girl there said weight differential is something they keep an eye on in non-identicals too. Not really sure why, will hopefully find out more come doppler scan on  Thursday.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Let me know i might learn something my consultant told me that weight difference is common in non identicals if there is a boy/girl combo usually the boy heavier mine were a pound difference from 26 weeks and were born that way Abigail 6.8 and Finn 7.9


----------



## NCKB

HI GIRLS .... remember me.... i havent been on in so long my computer has been broke but have a loan of my SIL's for a couple  of days.... 

how is everyone? i have no idea what stage  everyone is at at the mo    its gona take me a few days to catch up    

bobbi mae is comingon brill she is 13 wks now and is a stone in weightt     and 25 inches long!!!! smiling and gooing like mad , its brilliant,,, 

lmk how is ur bump coming along?? and how is kahlen?? 

gona go now and try catch up where everyone is


----------



## lgs30

hi everyone how you all doin god its startin to get colder  now or maybe its just iv the cold    we were at my cousins weddin on saturday danny done brilliant never cried all day <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<this is a photo of him an me i luv his wee shirt an tie


----------



## lmk

hey all  hope everyone is well!!

emak how are you keeping hun??   

maria sorry to hear you have to go into hospital, but its for the best hun     

babypowder how are you doin hun?? twinnies behaving??!! 

nckb fab hearing from you at long last!!!  what a bruiser you have, fab weight and height!!  how are you keeping??  miss our wee chats!!!!  hurry an get that puter fixed!!!!

shaz how are you and aya doin??  

missy how are you lauren and taylor??

loopybud did you and z go to the lamas fair?? how was ballymena at the weekend??    

k has started her feeds and omg she loves food!! just like her mammy!!!  cant get the spoon in fast enough need a conveyor o spoons coming at a fast rate!!!  we had her 6 month party on thurs but the party girl wasnt up for visitors and went to bed!!!  bump makin mummy v sick still and hates anything related to grease    so chips and chineese indian are all out but roast dinners are loved!!!  tiredness still here all diff symptoms to what i had with k!!

hope everyone else is well and enjoying the sunshine!! xxx


----------



## lmk

lgs photo is fab danny the hear breaker!!!  you looked fab too hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## mariabelfast

Lgs- danny looking very dapper!

Imk - typical that you can't eat the food thats easy ie. take away. pretty much the same cos of heartburn. Really missing my spices

Sunny- will indeed keep you posted. Good on you girl with the size of your 2, sound like brill weights for twins.

Enjoying the 1st day of my maternity leave ordering nursery curtains & bedding. This could be  a costly few weeks off. Dh will be delighted when im in hossie with no laptop!
Anybody recommend some good books? Nothing heavy - strictly chick lit


----------



## mariabelfast

Meant to say hello NCKB. How rude


----------



## Babypowder

,

Sunny thats good to know that all twin mums get an epidural-guess they prep you just incase, but that has helped, not fussed how they come out now, had thought natural to avoid an epi but if ya get one anyway, then I will leave it to my twins to decide   .

LMK, spoon feds-bet you thought you'd never see the day as K was just so small! Sorry your feeling sick, different symptoms-maybe a boy   .

Nckb glad to hear all is well with Bobbi, she is certainly thriving.

Maria Id love to be let loose with the credit card........just a couple more weeks     then im going to start-though don't know how i'll stop-have seen so much-all practical, hate waste, so its all things that last   .

Hello to everyone else, weather has been great last few days   .


----------



## emak

Ohhhhh im lovin the pics of all the babas keep em coming girls  
Maria happy shopping ,have to say i have bought LOADS even bought some pink OR blue    sleepsuits in next at weekend just couldnt resist ,now just need to decide on what bedding range to use oh decisions decisions !!!

BP i dont know how you have controlled yourself mrs ....get the ole credit card out     

LMK the cheek of your wee woman sleeping through her party   

Any craic with the rest of you girls?


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Imk - never went to the town on Saturday.  It was too cold, and Zara has a bit of a cough and runny nose.  Clearing up now though.  Never went to the fair.  Had a training course to-day, so Zara was with her aunt and uncle.  It's great that K loves her food.  She may talk to Zara!!

Emak - pink and blue!!  That's preparation!

Maria - happy shopping.

Off to bed - big hello to evryone else.


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi everyone!

had doppler today and all is looking good.  Midwife was wondering why id been sent for one cos "weight difference in boy/girl twins is perfectly normal". panic over nothing. Great to see the doppler mind you the images are soooo clear.
Still on for admission on 16th but have started to make arrangements re dd & dh has basically told work he needs to be Belfast based for that period - like it or lump it.

BP get shopping mrs its half the fun of it all.

Emak I remember buying all yellow when i was expecting dd but the second she was born put nothing but pink on her    What a waste of money!

Went out for lunch with my sis today. Could barely fit behind the table in the restaurant. Think i'll need spoonfed myself soon so if you're looking more practice Imk....

How long to go now Holly?


----------



## emak

Maria HAPPY DAYS all went well today with your scan ,i can only imagine the size your bump is cause im massive and i only have 1 in there    isnt it great seeing bubs and knowing the placenta is doing its job.
I had another app with fetal assesment today ,fluid levels still same as monday and bubs was jumping about like crazy for about 10 mins when i was all wired up have NEVER experienced anything like it ,could even see my belly jumping    back on monday with the consultant and see where we go from here  

Loopybud i didnt buy pink AND blue ,it was just ****    not gonna waste my money on beige or lemon etc want my wee darling to look the part


----------



## Mamabud

Oh you old tease Emak - I never clicked that, lol!  Bit slow me lol!  I'm guessing a boy, as they never commit to a girl!!!!  90% sure I was told at the 20 week scan, but not certain.  Glad baba was active - it's brilliant watching the tummy moving.

Maria - the last few weeks of pregnancy are so challenging.  Physically, and as you have two, I can only imagine what size you are!  The waiting is also so hard!  Patience is a virtue!

I was all set to take Zara to her ent appt on Wednesday, but realised in the morning it's this Wednesday.  Duh!  Baby brain came to me after pregnancy lol!  I was a lady wot lunches to-day.  Imk and me went up the town, with our two mini-me's, plus one in the making!!  Had a lovely afternoon.  Reality is coming back soon - work is looming.  Have a keeping in touch day, the next 3 Mondays, then back at the end of the month   .  

Big hi to everyone else!


----------



## mariabelfast

Loopy you're not on your own. I didnt click about the pink & blue either. At least we're in good company! On the doppler you couldnt mistake gender, even the girlie bits were really clear.

Emak thats great you saw and FELT loads of movement. So reassuring. You have fun doing your shopping you deserve it!

Hope everyones having a lovely weekend


----------



## crazykate

evening all.....


glad we all seem to be doing well   


AFM scan on thursday - needless to say I'm bricking it    wrecked by 9pm and in bed by 9.15 usually    if all is well i'll get a "tracker" up after that   


take care all xxx


----------



## emak

Kate good luck for the scan im sure all will be great .


----------



## mariabelfast

Good luck for the scan kate. Bet you're  v excited!


----------



## Babypowder

everyone,

Kate lots of luck for your scan      , hope all goes well.

Maria how are you surviving? have you most of your things ready?

Holly where you hiding? hope you and the twins are well, im sure your well ready and packed for the hospital!

The yummy mummies must be v. busy-loopybud and loopyone are you both back to work?

Emak hope the hospital is looking after you well.

Not much new with me, still having sickness on and off I had thought at 20wks it was gone for good, ah well, as long as their thriving. Had scan on Thurs, both looking well, just over 1lb each, though looking a bit squashed already, wee pets, doesn't help that im small. Feeling a good bit of movement and DP loves it now they kick   .

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## cMac

Hello Ladies

I think I am emerging from my sick and tired stupor!!  Feel like myself again and its great.

Kate sending you loads of good wishes for your scan this week, I'm looking forward to seeing your ticker!!  Sorry you are feeling rotten, hopefully it will pass soon, although its reassuring to have it too!

Loopybud, BOOO to going back to work!!  Enjoy your last weeks of freeedom.

Maria, sounds like you are getting out and about a bit more now.

Babypowder thats great that your scan went well and they are a good size. You are at the Ulster aren't you, what time were you there?  I was there between 2.30 and 4.30!

Hello to Sparty, Velma, Emak, Holly, Lmk and everyone else!

Our scan last week went great, our little bean was doing somersaults for us!!  DH said after, as if he was ashamed, 'I couldn't really make it out' Aww, bless! I have a nuchal scan booked for next Thursday which I'm looking forward to as i know it will be a good quality scan but I nervous about it too.


----------



## Cate1976

Maria: Hope preparations for you going into hossy are going well and that you don't get too bored in there while waiting for your babies to be born. I think that you can access forums if you buy the card for phone/tv/internet. I asked DH to get me a phone with internet on it for my birthday last year so that I could get birth announcement on ******** and on here asap. DH also brought his laptop in which has a dongle on it and we were able to pick up a open network on that, he left it with me overnight on the Friday/saturday nights, didn't spend much time on it though.

Holly: Hope everything is ok with you.

Babypowder: Glad your scan went well, hope the sickness goes soon.

Crazykate: Hope you feel better soon and that your scan goes well this week.

Emak: Glad you're doing well and that you know what sex your baby is. Although we were told that both of our babies were girls at the 20 week scan, DH & I still bought a few things that could be worn by both boys and girls just in case. One of the packs of sleepsuits I got in the Next sale a few weeks before the scan were in the boys section but could be worn by girls and were worn by both Hannah & Sian.

Lmk: Hope you feel better soon.

AFM: Some of you will remember that DH applied for a job as a relief cleaner in one of the local schools, he hadn't heard anything so last week he phoned to chase it up as he'd sent a stamped addressed envelope for them to send acknowledgement of his application to him. They only had 4 people apply so all 4 have been put on the list and if someone calls in sick, they'll ring the reliefs.

I'm also applying for a job as a receptionist in a care home for the elderly that's recently opened, so hoping I get it for a few reasons, the first being it'll get us off the means tested benefits except for Child Tax and Working Tax credits, next is I'll be able to use the skills gained during the NVQ2 in Business & Admin which I did 3 years ago, last is I'll enjoy it.


----------



## holly01

Awwwwh kate          with ure scan u must be so excited and scared we are all     for u both     cant wait to hear all 

BP glad ure wee pets are thrivin lol at bein squashed n them 1lb u wana se the sizea me lmfao!!!!mines are 3.5 n 4lbs 2 wks ago!!!!so u can imagine my bump!!! whens ure next scan?grt to feel them eah    did u see the programme last nite special deliveries?is that the hospital u are goin 2?? awwh i was cryin me lamps out it was so emotional n i was thinkin O.M.GGGGG that will be me in locka days        plz god       

Awwh Cmac i can imagine the smiles on ye both seein ure wee pet   

Maria when u goin in?is it for bedrest??i am sure ure nat lookin forward to it but as the others have said its for the best and thats all that matters the 2wee miracles...whats ure dute date?u hope to go natural or section??

Emma glad u found out the sex (boy   ) now u can go maddddd with the nursery (like me) or can u thouhave u told ure family the sex??did u get sorted with the nursery furniture??are the hospital still keepin a gud eye on u n baba??  

  to everyone i have missed,hope u are all doin gr8   

34 wks here now!!!!!!the countdown is on wooohoooo cant wait to meet the wee darlings....Consultant apt 2mara,cant wait to see what they weigh now.


----------



## emak

Evening girls
Holly OMG 34 weeks ,are u all sorted then? Naw we havent told a single person the babas sex ,have to say its been difficult though not to slip up and DH's family are forever trying to catch us out ,my family are more than happy to wait for the surprise though.Yip got nursery furniture ordered ,DH off on hols in couple weeks time so will get him to collect it and get the room all sorted ...its looking a bit like a store room at the moment   
BP glad your getting plenty of movements from your 2 ,stop u going crazy like me .Whens your next scan? BTW I still have sickness on and off .Whats your edd?
Cmac glad your scan went well ,isnt it great seeing bubs  
Maria when do u go into hossie?
Loopybud enjoy last few weeks of mat leave.
Loopyone where are youuuuuuuuuuuuu??

Im still attending the hospital twice a week to be monitored for movements ,amnotic fluid etc ,was at the consultant yesterday had to wait almost an hour and a half for appointment ,anyways felt like i was being rushed out cause it was lunch time    didnt get much info from her tbh ,she just told mr to go up to fetal assesment for a trace to be done and gave us approx weight of bubs which has me a wee bit concerned ,baby weight has only increased by a couple of ozs in 2 weeks ,on my growth chart i was always verging on the higher end for number of weeks but after yesterday im now at lower end of scale but still within the limits on the chart ,i mentioned it to consultant but honsetly dont think she even replied .I always thought that around this stage baby should gain close to half a pound a week or am i totally wayyyyyyyy off the mark  Apart from that nothing much to report not sleeping at all im using bathroom every hour then end up getting out of bed in middle of the night as restless legs are driving me nuts ,so come down stairs and watch some rubbish tv .....awell only 9 weeks max to go (hopefully)
E xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Aww Cmac glad the scan went well, the Nuchal is a very detailed scanner you can see loads, though as you say its all such a worry going for one,       all will be well. I was at Hosp at 3.45pm, so we may have passed each other, I was the one with the bright red face as my mum took the wrong turning and we where on our way to Bangor lol!

Holly 34wks     it could be any day now! are you getting your section?     haha I know I've a right bit of growing to do, my bump is huge but nowhere else-my friend said from the back you wouldn't know I was pg, then I turn round and its    im sure they take it in turns in there to squashed, well they may get used to it cause they aint coming out just yet    .
Im going for two wee     for you (but im never right!) great weights, and in a week or two they'll be bigger again. That is the Hosp I'm going to, watched it aswell, it is so emtional and so hard to believe that there is two wee people cooking away in our bellys.


Emak, furniture ordered woohooo! are you having a theme? suppose you can't say anyway as it would give the flavour away, im going for a    also for you   . OMG restless legs or leg for me-every night! I was up at 1am watching CSI as I was just lying there driving myself nuts, me and you need a good   then we'll be out like lights. My edd is 28th Dec, though the sonographer told me the hosp do a lovely xmas dinner as she thinks i'll be away before that   .

Was at Occ Health on Mon and they told me im not fit for work, because of blood-pressure and tbh I think cause of IVF etc they panic, my job is physical and they don't want any risks and nor do I, girl was really nice and said she would review me then try and get me in for a couple of mornings (paper shuffling) then straight to a/l, then mat leave.

Have the mums to be any names picked? Im finding all the names I like family/friends have already picked, not to mention girls on here aswell lol!


----------



## Velma

BP so glad the scan went well, what all did you get to see?? Mine is nother 2 weeks away! So glad to hear the little ones are doing well.    Hope sickness starts to improve! Sounds like you are good and neat with just baby bump    Sure best to be careful and take it easy!! 

Cmac - its great to see the little one isnt it, Mine took a big leap and it was so fabulous!! Makes you feel so lucky    hope you aree doing good - glad to hear you are seeing light from the tunnel of sickness.

Not long now Holly!    Although i'm sure it will feel longer now you will be getting bigger 

emak - hopefully the growth will be more next week perhaps it fluctuates. It's not very good when you are worried and dont feel like you are getting much advice    Aw i'm sure you are exhausted honey!! But as you say wont be long til you have your little un!   

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all keeping well.

AFM - Have been getting good bit of indigestion and heartburn. Also feel that my womb is swollen, really low down getting escalating pain here to move etc, Although i had this before pg. Would love to know if anyone else has Adenomyosis and if it corresponds to their symptoms? Generally cant complain as am feeling good during the day. Even started looking at prams - OMG nightmare trying to work that one out!

Velma x


----------



## holly01

Howdy chicks sori this is guna be a me,me,me post i can hardly keep me lamps open    
had our scan wee babes doin grt kickin n thumpin away,and we have to go bk in 2 wksssssssssssssss!!    sooooo thought we wuda got a date for evection but hey ho seems they are happy cookin away in the big mamas oven   

BP so glad u got signed off,u relax n enjoy,we have our names picked    love chattin to the babies by their names    lamper that i am!!and we have a themed nursery and i just lovvve going in2 it and staring at the walls lmao!!!(lamper)

Hope u are all doin gud chat l8rs


----------



## mariabelfast

Holly its all so exciting for you now. Im expectimg an announcement next post.

Emak try not to get too hung up on the size issue. When I had the doppler last week the midwife said weight is often miscalculated on the ordinary machines. As long as baba is kicking & healthy & growing. 

Cate best of the luck on the job front.

BP make the most of your time off. Got apleasant surprise myself workwise. Thought my maternity leave had triggered as im off but girl at the department of education says im entitled to sick pay until 36 wks, so happy days.

Hi Sparty Velma Loopy & Imk

Due to go in next Thurs the 16th but have review tomorrow gonna see if I can push them for an extra week in the house at least. Load of stuff id ordered not come yet & i just want to be organised


----------



## Sparty

I'm becoming a serial lurker    come on read then to tired to write anything.

Emak At least the not sleeping is getting you in training for the late night feeds, just a pity the late night tv is rubbish. Can't believe you only have around nine weeks left until you meet your little baba  

BP Thats great your not under any pressure from your work. Between me and DH we have 23 nephews and nieces - both from big families (ironic that we needed tx, the rest of them are so fertile   ) and lots of friends who have children so all the names I really like are used up already. Have you any favorites?

Velma what are you taking for the indigestion and heartburn? I have tried milk of magnesia when I'm feeling rough.Have you started buying things in or is the pram going to be your first purchase?

Holly glad the scan went well and the babies were wriggling away, sounds like they are happy in big mammas oven   

Marie hope the review goes well and you get the extra week at home. Is it baby stuff your waiting to be delivered. I'm not sure when to start looking for things - part of me want to be organised (really just wanna look & buy all the lovely little baby things) and a bit of me worries its still early.

Cmac glad your scan went well and your starting to feel better

Kate good luck for the scan tomorrow

Hi Cate, NCKB, Lgs, Imk, Loppybud and anyone I've missed

AFM I'm doing grand - had an interview yesterday and one of the questions was about legislation from the children order, I just could not remember the article they wanted to know about so could not answer the question... guess i'm not getting that job!  Years of studying down the drain cause I have a baby brain


----------



## Velma

Hey Sparty - hope you get something soon hun! I took gaviscon it seems pretty good! I haven't bought anything yet but thought it best to at least start looking about prams etc there is just so much choice am totally confused!

Hi to everyone else this morning!

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Velma I couldn't believe your ticker, your fairly motoring now! 20wk scan next, sorry your having a bit of womb pain, its not something im farmilar(sp?) with, what do the hosp say? as for heartburn-well if it ever gets worse ask your gp for zantac, you can buy them over the counter but only 75mg gp does 150mg, they have helped me so much.  Ahhh prams, im still looking, just can't decide, my bro is buying so we're going to take a day and go test-driving!

Holly, great news your scan went well, seems those two are happy chillin out in there, they must be comfy! I really thought they'd give you a date aswell, hopefully the two wks will fly by or nature will step in, maybe their a wee bit scared cause their mammys a bit nuts    though I talk away aswell, ask them what their doing and tell them I love them.

We are in the process of changing mortage next month and looking to move as we're in a flat (2brms), so at the min I have no theme or nursery, figured they'll be in with us forthe first lot of months, but how i'd love one, I keep picturing what I want.

Sparty that is a big family-omg how do you manage pressies? Ahh babybrain, yes the other day I put the milk in the cupboard   , but you never know with an interview, apperance, personality and experience are a lot more important than if you can quote text, bet the ones interviewing couldn't! Hope you hear some good news soon.

Maria, I just read on the twins thread (im a lurker) that yip if your off sick you can stay off right until 36wks, now if you go before that your mat leave will start day after baby is born, but you dont really mind that, I was told it was 28wks they could force you on leave, so that changes even what I was thinking about doing, though need to check with HR. Hope the hosp let you stay another wk at home.

  to everyone else.

My friends sister had a wee boy yesterday and after id finished cooing over the pics she sent, I said to DP hope she doesnt pick any of my names    I've a couple of boys names pick and only one girls-find them much harder to choose.


----------



## emak

BP lol your the same as me i have my wee bubs name choosen and would just die now if that Holly one got in there before me (Holls oj oj ) Good luck with the mortgage shopping ,thats the area of buisness i work in and believe me theres not that many good deals about.

Velma i agree with BP get yourself to gp for zantact ,i was out a fortune on gavison advance @ £7.40 a bottle    and it had got to the stage it wasnt really working so got the tabs from doc but there are times when i find i still need a wee spoon of medicine for relive asap.

Holly sorry u didnt get an eviction date yet....not long now though  

Sparty im with ya on the baby brain ,some days i dont know weather im coming or going ,then again that may be due to lack of sleep was out of bed last night from 3am until 6.30 im soooooooooooo exhausted.

Kate hope scan went well today    

Right ladies now for my  daily moan (sorry) as you know im being monitored twice a week at fetal assesment due to lack of movements and boarder line amnotic fluid ,i was there this morning for almost 2 hrs and unfortunately bubs has failed the trace ,practically no movements at all ,heard heart beat no problem midwifes had me in all sorts of positions drinking iced water etc but baby still wouldnt play ball ,sometimes the computer is picking them up and im not feeling them but today nada ziltch   so i have to go back @ 3pm for another one to be done ,if that also fails it has to be passed over to the doctors for them to decide what to do next .My head is done in ,yesterday i only managed to feel 3 movements in 12 hrs all i want is to be holding a healthy baby ,if you girls have any spare prayers can you include my baba in them please .Right thats all with me .
Sorrry if i have missed anyone ,fingers crossed i will be back in a few hours time with better news     
E xx


----------



## IGWIN79

E mak not a bit of wonder your heads away with it , we willl all say a wee prayer for you hun , are you back at 3 today ??


----------



## Babypowder

Oh god Emma, im sure your in a state, good news on the heartbeat. Lots of                 to you and wee bubs, he/she is a good weight and really good your being well looked after    .


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak awwwww sweetie what a time your having       everything is better at 3pm today.  

Thinking of you


----------



## emak

Thanks ladies ,panic is over for today ,bubs passed the trace this avo ,think all that sugar the midwife told me to consume did the trick ,dear god my head is fried with all of this and im just sooooooooooooo drained so gonna head to bed for a wee hour or 2.Thanks for the prayers and hope to be back later.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak ...thats great news, glad your wee baba passed        He really is starting early to be messing about lol ohhh sorry i mean she/he


----------



## Sparty

Emak glad to hear all is well with the your wee baba.

LX hope your keeping ok chick?


----------



## lmk

emak so happy bubs is staying a little longer in hotel mummy!!!  hope the wee dote stays put for a little longer!!  rest mrs and take care        

sparty can sympathise with you on the baby brain,  i washed ks nappy and threw her baby gro and nappy in bin, the mess i had with the nappy all the plastic all in the drum had to hoover it out!!!  have been known to put tea bags in drawer instead of washing powder!!!

holly not long and the twinnies seem to want to stay where they are!!!!

velma fantastic 20 wks almost!!!  hope you are well

loopyone when are you back to work?? how is wee a??

loopybud how was your 3 days this week??

lgs hows you and danny??

shaz, missy and nckb hope you and your babas are all good 

hello to everyone else i hope you and bumps/babies are well   

k is now a big stone now and is on 3 feeds a day, she is doin us so proud and gets more beautiful each day!!  bump comin on and heard heartbeat on tues was fab hearing bubs!!  

LMKxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Lmk - it's next week I have 3 days, then I'm in Manchester Saturday and Sunday.  It's going to be a hard job leaving Zara!  We'll have to get a catch up soon.  Glad the two babies are doing well   

Emma - you really are having a stressful time   .  The little rascal likes to keep mummy on her toes.

Sounds like all the bumps are doing well.  Aren't we all so lucky that the tx worked    Zara has started babbling.  It was bababababa all day - super cute or what!  Just a quick post - catch up soon.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Thinking of you Emak - what a rough time you're having

Big hugs
SQ
xx


----------



## Velma

emak, am     for yis and hoping things improve for you soon and the LO starts to riggle more, so glad all went well at the 2nd app yesterday! I'm sure it has been a real worry.

BP and Imk - I know i can hardly believe it too, and definately think i'm feeling bubs now! Scan is two weeks yesterday so looking forward to that!   There will be some activity here now in the next 10 weeks there seems to be loads around the 30 mark  so am eagerly watching how everyone is doing!   

Imk so glad your LO is thriving and so nice to hear of your natural surprise such a gift - how are you feeling i'm sure you are finding it tiring?

Hi to everyone hoping you are all doing good.

Velma x


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: Glad bubs passed the 2nd trace.

Sparty: I was prescribed Gaviscon liquid for heartburn but found the tablets more effective especially at night or if I'd eaten something that made it worse.

Babypowder: Have fun pram shopping.

Not much on me apart from handing in my application for the receptionist post, so hope I get it.


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Emak your having such a time of it, glad their keeping a close eye, must be worrying though..

Hi Imk kids doing really well, can't believe how quickly time is flying in they are getting big too quick.. K is doing really well you are really going to have your hands full when junior arrives, it is hard work but so nice and enjoyable..... 

Loopybud how are you managing being back at work?

Shoppingqueen how are you hope all is going well?

Shaz hope Aya is well??

Hi to all the other mummies and mummies to be....

Missy xx


----------



## Sparty

Kate Just thinking about you - Hope and    the scan on Thursday went well?

Imk glad I'm not the only one    funny how the brain works  

Cate good luck with the job hunting

Velma when did you start feeling the baba move?

Loopybud must be lovely listening to Zara's baby talk   

Had a lovely meal in Thai Village last night - had to unbutton my jeans when eating then walk down the Dublin Road to the car as couldn't get them redone up when finished    Roll on wearing maternity jeans - just think how much dinner I can fit in then    

Hi to all the lovely mammas and ladies in waiting - hope your all having a fun wknd


----------



## Velma

Hey Sparty - it's frustrating isn't it when you feel you need maternity jeans but then you just arent big enough LOL. At your stage i was swelling up so much in the evenings. I still havent moved to maternity jeans but finding everything definately getting tighter now, think i got away with it a big long as my jeans were low waisted. Started feeling some movement a couple of weeks ago - but just like bubbles bursting and could be confused with airy belly, now it seems to be more consistent and in one place all the time also like a tumbling sensation at the front. At thinking it must be the baby - who knows!   

Am feeling rotten today, have been getting cold and sore throat all week, worst today, plus my womb is very sore and now getting a rash. Womb pain and rashes seem to be recurrent with me even before pregnancy think i'm a medical mystery really. Will definately be glad to have my scan - make sure all is ok. Hardly slept last night had 6 pee trips - anyone else still peeing alot in 2nd semester? Sorry for the moan!

Hoping everyone else is in good form!! A big hi to you all!

Velma x


----------



## crazykate

Hiya everyone, well our scan went really well.........we've got a baby     what a birthday pressie!!

I was totally petrified. My blood pressure was sky high but the dr was lovely. I asked him not to show me the screen until he had found was he was looking for....I was    before I even got on the bed. he turned the screen away from me and turned up the sound once he had detected everything and for us to hear a beautiful heartbeat  We then saw our baby and even got a little wave we just melted....... got my swine flu jab too omg how sore is my arm!!!! Apparently we do"shared care" but the dr wants to see me again in 6wks for another scan and then for my 20wk scan on 15 November so I don't see my midwife until another wee while yet - suppose it's time for a ticker   

Emak I'm so pleased to hear baby passed the second tests hun hope all goes well. reassuring that they're keeping a really close eye on you too.
Holly - still no evacutation date? must be really comfy where they are hope we have some news soon hun   

Mrs B thanks for your PMs hun how you doing?

Velma poor you hope you're feeling better soon chick         

Sparty  thanks hun xxx

Ladyhex - how you doing mrs??     

Loopybud, IMK/LMK (which is it   I get confused easily   ) Missy, Shaz, Kate and everyone else big helloooooos xxx


----------



## lmk

kate so frickin happy for you and dh!!!!  congrats mrs!!!!!!  happy belated birthday darlin!!!!!


----------



## Babypowder

Kate fantastic! love the ticker   , great the dr is keeping an eye on you, are you going to start telling ppl? get the tissues ready I found it very emotional.


----------



## mariabelfast

Delighted for you kate! Hope the rest of your pg sails along cos im sure the tiredness will be enough to contend with a newborn to look after as well.

Emak & Velma sounds like you both are going through the ringer at the moment. Fingers crossed ity all settles down.

Well won the arguement at my review! Can stay at home until 23rd Sept & they'll even let me out for a few hours now & again as long as i dont stray far and have someone with me. So not as bad as i thought. Blood pressure has been creeping up tho so i've to go to gp's everyday till im admitted to have it checked. ended up strapped up to machines on Fri cos it was over 140/90 but after lying down for an hr it was perfectly normal? Got told off again about taking it easy but had literally woke up, had brekkie & went to gp's first thing Fri morn - dont know what more i can do or not do

Think the old nesting instinct is kicking in have been cleaning like a demon past few days. Word of warning if anyones ordering off babydaysdirect. They stick on £5.50 delivery charge to n.i. but it doesn't say it anywhere on the site plus stuff ive ordered hasnt come as its out of stock even tho it said stock available.

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend


----------



## shaz2

Kate sooooooo delighted for use honey, fantastic news woo hoooo roll on the next few months its getting exciting in here  xx


----------



## Velma

crazykate - fab news honey!! I know it's nerve wrecking waiting for that stage!! So glad all went great for you - hope you enjoy it more now!! Oh wont be too long to wait now for next scan!  

BP - I found it uber emotional too!! but i guess hey we thought we might never be in these situations so i guess it is only natural!  

maria - delighted to hear you get to stay at home longer and that you wont be confined as much as you were expecting, i guess its difficult to relax when you are getting the nesting vibes, but you will just have to delegate    Hope the blood pressure subsides hun!! Not helped when you are waiting on stuff and it doesnt arrive, you could always argue the postage especially if no mention of it although in your condition at mo may be best to leave it and not give yourself the agro!!   

AFM - Thanks all, doing better today, think the cold is moving on    rash is away leaving hives in its wake, but due to see dermatologist on thurs not sure if thats gonna help. Womb still sore but doesn't seem to be many on here with Adenomyosis that i can compare with.    my scan is next thurs gp mentioned that they should look to ensure there is no cyst just incase. Apart from that feeling good   

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing great today!! Big     to those feeling off!

Velma x


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Crazykate - what a brilliant birthday present.  Do delighted for you and dh.

Velma - you sound in a bit of pain.  It'll be well worth it in the end!!  Isn't it excellent feeling the baby move.

Kate - good luck with the job hunting.

Emak - how's the form?

Imk - any word of the 20 week scan?

Missy - a bit of mixed emotions going back to work.  After 3 days this week, I have only one next week, then start back properly at the end of September.  Miss Zara loads when I'm at work though.  How's Taylor and Lauren?

Hi to everyone else.  Not much to report re Zara.  She's just getting cuter by the day


----------



## lgs30

everyone hows the bumps an bas all doin god it was 1 bad day in every way hopefully tomorrow will be better some of you have not long to go now    are you all out buyin like mad i loved that stage wat am i talkin about i still do      started Santa an some birthday stuff   its excitin stuff an the best think about it Danny wont mind a thing but i will     hes into waybuloos in a big way     girls must go here an get to bed Dannys in his since half 7


----------



## Cate1976

crazyKate: So pleased your scan went well,   that the rest of your pg goes smoothly.

maria: Glad you're able to stay at home for an extra week and that you'll be able to get out sometimes once you're in hossy. Can't remember where I've read it, may have been TAMBA, but babydaysdirect aren't the most reliable. http://www.kiddicare.com are good and their delivery charges are on their website. Mothercare are good as well and they don't charge extra for delivery to Northern Ireland but that could be cos the things I've ordered from them have been small. I think they've been in the store in Belfast and one of them was put on the bus from Belfast to Omagh (had Translink Parcel Link sticker on it).

Velma: Hope you feel better soon and that the dermatologist can do something to help.

AFM: I've enrolled on the IAB computerised payroll course, it's one evening a week. There's been a couple of jobs advertised during the last few months that I've not been able to apply for cos they've wanted the payroll qualification. Doing Level 2 now and then Level 3 starts in February.


----------



## Velma

Loopy - its all worth it already     still finding it hard to believe how luck i am and breaks my heart that all the rest of the girls that helped me on here haven't been as lucky yet - but am     it's coming very soon for them!! Aw i'm sure it's tough hun being back at work you will enjoy only one day next week!    It's a hard balance to strike! 

lgs - you are mega organises christmas OMG!!!  

Cate good luck with the course - hope it open's up some more doors for you   

How is everyone else doing?? 

Velma x


----------



## lmk

hello ladies arent we all very quiet this weather!!!!

loopybud all the best for your weekend away, liitle z will miss you but thunk o the big cuudles and smiles when you come home....  plus it will give daddy an idea o what a full day with z is really like    he'll be a tired boy and he'll really appreciate the job you do and a fab one at that!!!!  when is lunch??  i took an notion o a xmas dinner with all the trimmings mmmmmmmmmm  (bring bk memories for you rascal..... i never got the lunch days lol!!!!!)  20 wk scan is 8th oct!!!!

lgs xmas shoppin, i have all my santa shopping done!!!!  halloween outfit got tonight sooooo cute!!! how is danny doin??  hope you are ok too

emak hows you? how is baba?

babypowder, maria and holly how are the twinnies behaving??!!

velma hope you are well, what date is scan?? you finding out the flavour??

all other mummies/mummies to be i hope you are all well!!

well my sickness has passed!!!!!!!  so happy had my 1st chineese on sat night and it stayed down!!!  k is teething really bad she is gnawing on absolutely everything but thru it all she still smiles!!!  just wish they'dmake an apperance!!  

chat soon ladies so tired and this weather isnt helping chat soon xxxxx


----------



## Sparty

Hi everyone hope your all having a lovely wknd? Went to the cinema tonight and watched the Other Guys was really funny.. I'd recommend it if your in need of a good laugh.

Imk can't believe you have all your santa shopping done    I'm going on my holidays next week so I'm still in the summer frame of mind. What halloween outfit did you get?

Velma did you look at the prams, travel systems etc - my head is fried just can't work out whats the best thing to get.. Not buying just yet but thought I'd be prepared   instead I'm just confused.com

Hope all the mummies and mummies to be are well


----------



## mariabelfast

Imk good for you that the sickness has subsided. Bring on the chineses!

Totally crappy that you're dreading being back to work Loopy. As with everything else you do settle into a routine but its tough all the same, especially if they're sick or a bit clingy.

lgs was contemplating getting a W11 package for the dd cos it was a great price but thought too early. Could live to regret it.

cate my gear came at last. have dh painting & putting things together all weekend. It'll keep him out of the pub  

Velma will def squeeze in the Other Guys for 1 of my nights of the hospital. Id say i'll be in a need of agiggle after the first week.

Hope holly, bp etc are keeping well

Have nephew's christening tomorrow so gotta go & do my false tan, nails ritual.

UP DOWN!!


----------



## Velma

Hey Imk - scan is on thursday    really looking forward to it. Not gonna find out the sex, think it would be too har for me not to divulge and it might keep me going at the end!    Have been getting some movement but not as much as i was expecting. Glad to hear your sickness has cleared up am sure you loved getting that chinese! Hope you are feeling well! You are so mega organised OMG santa stuff got!!   

Sparty - looked at prams etc but still none the wiser    so you aren't alone!

Maria hope your doing well hun!

AFM - Have started to get fluid retention my knuckles have been killing me waking me up in the middle of the night, and now legs and feet are starting to look like i've elephantitis    looked online - everyone else seems to get this later on in pg - anyone out there getting/got this at same stage as me? Also wondering has anyone got the swine flu jab? Was thinking i might get this on thursday was a bit worried about getting it too early.

Hi to everyone else, am wondering who it coming up to giving birth soon, i know there are plenty nearing that stage just not sure when!

Velma x


----------



## crazykate

Velma I had my flu jab at my booking in scan.........your arm will be dead for about three days and you will feel very sorry for yourself too.  I did   


Sparty - I'm with you at confused.com too it's all so mind boggling   


Holly01 are you still with us 


Emak - how are you doing ?


lmk you are so organised can't believe you've all your Christmas shopping done already   


Babypowder hope you are well........


Maria glad to see you've been allowed home   


Loopybud - back to work already    


AFM think the sickness has passed - I was 12 weeks on Sunday and woke up with absolutely no sickness and just a little nausea this morning which I think was brought on by cereal and milk for breakfast!!!!


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  I had a busy week with work last week, away in Manchester at a leaving do at the weekend, and working to-day.  REALLY missed Zara.  We are staying put to-morrow, and playing all day.

Imk - what about Thursday for lunch?

Big hi to everyone else - wrecked to-night!


----------



## lmk

loopybud thursday suits me perfect!!!  have fun tomorrow - jealous!!!  we're going to b'mena shoppin!!!  catch up thurs and dont forget my pressie lol     !!!!

crazykate so happy your sickness has passed, you are a lucky girl!!!  xmas shoppin has to be done incase this little one comes early like k!!!!  end of nov i'll be 28wks and i aint goin to risk it!!!!  

velma all the best for scan on thurs incase i dont get on cant wait to hear all!! 

hope everyone is well chat soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparty

Kate and Velma I'm glad I'm not the only one who is confused by the pram thing. 
Kate thats great the sickness has passed - 12wks   
Velma looking forward to hearing all about the scan - good luck for thursday
Loopybud enjoy your play day with Zara
Imk is there a higher chance of this baba coming early like K?
Marie how does all the new stuff look - has your DH finished putting it all together?

I tried on my summer clothes tonight for my holiday - go on saturday, well most of it is a bit on the tight side    I'm gonna look like a beached whale. My sil gave me some maternity clothes at the wknd - no good for summer weather though. Have a mw appointment on friday - so looking forward to that as well. 

Hi to all the mums and bumps xx


----------



## Velma

Hey crazykate - thanks for the info - am heading away on sat for 5 nights but maybe i will just bite the bullet anyway!! Oh so great you have hit the 12 week mark!    when is your scan? And glad to hear the sickness has settled!

loopy - so lovely that you are getting to spend the day with Zara - hope you have a lovely day   

Imk - hope this little un stays on longer hun!

Sparty where you heading off to? hope you manage to find something to wear hun!

Will let yis know on thursday how i get on - thanks for all the well wishes

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

,

Crazykate glad the sickness has eased, and you've reached the 12wks mark   

Velma good luck for your scan, not sure about the swelling as in when you should/n't get it, as long as their keeping an on you at hosp.

I remember last yr there was great debate on the swine-flu jab, ppl worried about mercury levels, a lot of us had it checked out and it it perfectly fine, Im going to get mine again this yr, only thing is as Kate said your arm will be in aching for days! apparently they inject the muscle, I rem I could hardly lift mine to wash my hair etc.

Sparty lucky you getting away........not jealous at all   

LMK       I remember last yr mentioning the 'c' word and someone    having a fit because it wasn't even Halloween-oh how times change    -your turn for the dog house.

Big hi to everyone else

Holly    your next    

Not much happening my end, still sick most days but thankfully only once per day, I found the middle bit of pg went slow, now it seems to be moving again, 5 more wks and im 30wks      , still not much shopping, no pram, cots etc, have a scan next week so maybe after that, midwife tomorrow, so hope to hear bubas on doppler and get all my forms I need.


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone  
i was just wondering if it would be ok if i could join you?
some of you ladies will know me already from the cycle buddies thread 
well a little bout myself to get started!  
am from the south west -kerry
have two beautiful kiddies ds 7 dd 5 from prev relationships 
was ttc a year when found out had blocked tubes 
had ivf done july and am now 12 weeks pregnant with twins 
hope everyone is well i look forward to getting to know you all over the next couple of months    
talk later
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Woooooohooooo MrsB24 you made it over    another twinny club member, did you have your 12wk scan?


----------



## Mamabud

Welcome Sel - I'm sure your ds and dd are so excited about the twins.  Hope you're not getting it too bad with ms.

Lmk - want to do the lodge?  Lgs30 - want to come?

Sparty - happy holidays!

Babypowder - pma!  I had to have the nursery ready before Zara arrived.  It is all I love my bear - but as she wasn't in it to she was nearly 6 months,  I could have waited and had a pink room!!  However - I really loved shopping - problem is, I still can't walk past baby clothes without buying - not good when I'mon maternity pay lol!

Zara in bed, so I need to get the dinner on soon!  Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Sparty

Velma I'm going to Rhodes - can't wait    Found some things to wear and think I'll take the pg bands I bought, then if anything is a bit tight I'll not button it up - feel like last few days everything has gotten a lot tighter   

Thanks Loopybud 

Hi MrsB glad you decided to join us over here   

BP good luck with the scan next week, enjoy the shopping and hearing the babas tomorrow at mw appointment. Must arrange to get the swine-flu jab when I get back - don't want a sore arm just now.


----------



## lmk

loopybud defo up for the lodge!!!!  only if you eat desert lol!!!!  maybe i cud get a xmas dinner!!!!!!!!  how was play day?? 

sparty jealous of you goin to rhodes one of my all time fav destinations beautiful... enjoy!!!!  yes i'm high risk of havin another prem birth so i'm being prepared!!!  but i've had words with bubs and we have a deal lol!!!!  

welcome mrs_b24 and congrats on the twinnies!!!  at least dd ds can help mummy!!  

babypowder................  all i can say is SORRY!!!!! i rem that so well!!!  pg hasnt effected yer memory lol!!! hope sickness clears soon huni (kinda reassurin tho))!!!  have fun listenin to the twinnies tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone!
thanks for the welcome!  
babypowder how are your twinnies hun was reading in some of your posts you are still sick that cant be easy hun esp when were supposed to be eating double!have sickness myself and have had a few days where it eased off a bit but still cant eat a lot in one go!  im having a scan next week only because they know its twins and are keeping an eye on me.down in the south prvided youve had no problems it isnt uncommon to not have your first scan untill about twenty weeks!   scandulous i no!take it easy hun!     x
loopybud hey hun i see your little girl from the pics so cute!i have a cousin called zara its such a pretty name!ya there well excited ds said if its two girls he will freak out bless him!he wants two brothers and dd want a boy and a girl dont think she wants two girls tho shes thinking ahead more rivalry!lol kids are so funny how thier little minds work!hope you enjoyed your play day with dd!bet your tired now!take it easy hun x
sparty hello hun njoy your holiday would love to get away for a lttle break in a few weeks before i get too big lol!i never got the swine flu injection dont think many people i no did my ma a nurse and dont think she did either so i dont know what to do!!  enjoy the sun anyhow! 
and all the best for appointment friday! x
lmk hello hun yes i have them trying to help me already ds is very thoughtful though if im up in bed hes like if you need anything just ask ill get it aww so cute then dd kinda copies him as i said they are funny the way they work!  how is your morning sickness now has it subsided anybit your little one is soooo cute she must have been so tiny when born!im sure you be fine this time round well at least they know now that you went early last time so they can keep a closer eye on you!ds and dd wouldnt budge until 41 weeks when i was induced!take it eay hun! x
well thats all for now ladies talk soon
a big hi to everyone else


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi & welcome mrs b24.

had blood tests today for cholestasis have had really intense itching for paST FEW DAYS PARTICULARLY IN MY HANDS & FEET AND AT NIGHT. Say a wee prayer its not that, along with the placenta previa feel like im cracking up. Gonna phone the consultant tomorrow not happy with waiting a week on results. Just want my babies now


----------



## Babypowder

Lmk apology accepted-just about    glad your bump is doing well.

Loopybud, aww I cant imagine going back to work    but im sure it makes your time wit Zara even more fun. Made a list today!!! need quite a bit    so yeah I best get organised.

Maria, really hope its not the dreaded itchy thing-as you say that on top of everything else, did you get the consultant? 

MrsB24, my sickness has been rough, I do try to eat but the nausea sometimes is too much, but they seem to take what they need and so long as their growing, im not too worried.

Girls do any of you know-right my due date was changed at 20wk scan, so does that mean im further on? sorry if that sounds a bit daft, just when I go to mw or hosp the 1st thing they say is how many wks are you? Im still counting from my origonal date, should I start counting from my revised date instead? its only a difference of 4days but I feel every wee bit that pushes you on counts   , did ask mw today but she didnt have her 'wheel' so couldnt work out how many wks I was    said to ask hosp next wk, which I will do, just though some of you may know.
She did the doppler, last mw had a digital one that showed heart rates, today was an old one where she had to count beats-the main and most important thing was she picked up both    after a while, both kept kicking the doppler off-love it! two wee monkeys, so all seems ok, cant wait for scan next week, as I said to her I rarely feel the bottom twin, but she seems to think it the position.

  to velma, sparty, Holly, emak, loopyone and all the other mummies and bumps.


----------



## Babypowder

P.s

Have seen another buggy-has good reviews, its slimmer than the nipper and lighter-think this may be the one..........  you get all the accessories (sp?) footmuffs etc and though I wouldnt go for hot pink, think the brown or black would be ok. ohh and you get a place for your starbucks coffee cup to go lol!

http://www.airbuggy.co.uk/AirbuggyMimiDouble.html
/links


----------



## Velma

BP thanks for info re swine flu jab! I would say count from the new date! So glad all went well today and glad they picked up both heart beats!  

Hi MRS_B good to see you on here!

Fabulous sparty hope you have a fab time    I'm heading off to Madrid for 5 nights can't wait!  Have my flight socks in esp with my elephantitis legs and feet   

Imk sorry to hear you are high risk of another premature birth will be keeping all crossed you can hold on longer this time hun    

AFM - really looking forward to scan tomorrow!  

Maria - your going through a rough time! will be     its not cholestasis.

Velma x


----------



## SUNNY2007

Bp i saw a girl pushing that buggy and it looks better than nipper seats seat up much straighter than the nipper i had to prop pillows behind my nipper when they were old enough as not very uprit cant believe mine are 2.5 years old and havent used buggy for 5 months all that money.  They are great walkers and walk everywhere


----------



## mariabelfast

Got bloods today and unfortunately it is cholestasis. Said just to come in tomorrow as planned & they'll do more bloods to see if the bile level has increased further then decide from there what to do. Itching is getting worse so couldn't see them going down.
So ladies gonna sign off for now. Hopefully when you next hear from me i'll have 2 happy & healthy bundles of joy. 
Best of luck to everyone going soon. Looking forward to hearing lots of lovely birth stories. See you all in 4 weeks or so & THANK YOU SO MUCH  for being supportive and listening to my whiny ways
Keep well,
Maria xo


----------



## emak

Maria ack god love ya what a nitemare ,sending you loads of luck    all goes well with rest of your pregnancy and the birth of your twins.     
Crazykate so glad all went well with your scan ,whats your edd??
Lmk look at you all organised for C ,i have a few things in but would really need to get my ass in gear as after junior is born going crimbo shopping will be way down my list of things to do.
Mrs B welcome ,congrats on the twinnies  
BP think i would go with new dates ,glad all went well today.
Loopybud hope your return to work went smoothly.
Sorry ladies im trying to catch up with all that has been going on ,i have been off line for a while ,unfortunately had to spend 4 nights in hospital got out on Sunday .All is fine with baby and me now but am still being closely monitored ,cannot wait til im holding my wee baby cause the stress and worry i have had to deal with this past month or so has just been so draining .I am still carrying so much fluid around my legs and feet have NO shoes that fit    and my knees hurt so badly ,to top it off have been told that i carry GBS (strep b) so as soon as labour starts need to get a iv drip on me to get anti b's into the baby asap just an added worry .Have midwife appointment on friday morning will have a good chat to her about it ,then with my consultant on monday to see whats gonna happen as i dont think i will be kept til 40 weeks (fingers crossed)
Hope you are all well.
E xx


----------



## Babypowder

Sunny that could be me sold on that one then! the seats where going to be the only issue as I rem you saying about propping up in the nipper-saw a couple of others saying it too, I like the way the hood has a a window aswell you can look through and keep an eye   . Great your two love walking-tire them out! but as you said bit of a waste on the buggy front.

Maria, best of luck for the birth-hope they just give you a date and dont keep you waiting, i've heard that itching is just awful, cant wait to hear about your wee bundles   .

  to everyone else.

Think I may have spoken too soon re: swelling last two mornings I've got a bit of sausage fingers going on, so will just keep an eye........oh the glamour   .


----------



## holly01

Hi Ladies,have to admit i have been lurkin these last few days    

Maria best wishes to u on the upcoming birth of ure wee ones,i'd say ure dreadin headin in2 hospital but u know it is for the best.we will all be    for u and       all goes to plan..sooo exciting also only a few weeks til u meet the twinnies   

WTC BPso glad ure scan went well and u heard the 2 wee heartbeats,times flyin in for u,love the buggy u were lookin at,have u started buying yetwhens ure next scan?bet u cant wait,re the swollen sauages      my legs are just like tree trunks     so heavy when walkin,but thankfuly i have no swellen anywhere else,plz god i dont swell over nite now    i feel bad for complaining   

Emma glad u an babes are doin well again,how did u find ure practice run in hossie??b soooo different the next time u are in when wee baba k has to be attended to 24/7 eah     hope u lay up n enjoyed the room service!!did u get ure nursery sorted??

crazykate i dont think i have been on since ure scan    and havnt congratulated u properly sooooooooooooo happy alls well with ure wee one and i will be keeping an eye to the board to see how u are getting on          

Big    to all the other ladies in waiting,so good to see this thread soo busy,best wishes to u all   

afm nathin to report,i am 36+3 and have to go back to consultant next week and he will give me a date for the following week to go in, i will be 38 then    sooo hoping i go myself b4 that thou,he is happy with them staying in as long as possible and as i am doing well he see's no point in intervening (i told him to order me 2 new hips for after delivery lol!!)soooo thats the craic here. never in a million years thought i would make it this far and i am so happy and thankful even thou i do moan about the hips,size af me(my bump is near 60 inches     ) etc i know we are soooo lucky after 7 years of infertility.

so ladies hopefuly the next time i drop a line i will be a mummy please god


----------



## NANA23

Hello there everyone 

Apols I havent been on in a long time .....some of you may remember me!!
My god how yous are all ticking along with the pregnancies....happy days   

All is great at our end thank god - long may it continue!! 
I am just over 17 weeks with our twins and have another appt next week....am counting down the days until our 20 week scan too (cant wait!!)

I just wanted to say a big hello to everyone and hopefully this will be me back to the land of FF as i have been missing out on alot by the sounds of things 

NANA xxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Nana was wondering where you'd gone! glad your doing well, roll on 20wk scan-are you finding out flavours?

Holly, you must be just fed up-thats some size of bump! Its hard not to feel like your complaining-I think alot of it comes down to worry, we're all sooooooooooooooooo greatful to be here but we're only human too-two babies take their toll on your body-lol at your new hips, I'll have a new set of ribs if their going    do ya wanna labour dance? see if it gets things moving?

Heres a list of what I've bought......2 bottles, 2pkts of muslin squares, 1pkt of bibs and 1pkt of vests, I just worry that much    thankfully my mum and MIL have bought a lot more so technically I have more stuff,       please god I get to use it all.

Emak glad buba is doing well   .

Whats with the      drive ya nuts.


----------



## Velma

Holly such a lovely post honey!! And after 7 years you so deserve it - will be watching out for the wee arrivals. Its natural to have a wee moan doesn't mean we aren't grateful. Good luck hun!   

BP the buggy looked pretty cool to me    sorry to hear about the swelling hun, hope it eases off for you!

nana so lovely to see you back on - you are doing great hun - hope it doesn't feel too long waiting for your next scan! It will be so magical!   

AFM - i had my scan today and it was fab, everything was great with all, sizing and all aspects as they should be and just so good to see bubs   . The head is way down low which perhaps is accounting for some of my pain who knows, the woman who done it was great i have to say really lovely and explained everything. She brought me to get seen by a doc just to chat over the pain etc, have to say i found that a waste of time. I did feel like i wanted to cry after seeing him. I was just telling him about the pain and that perhaps it was the adenomyosis, he said there is nothing you can do about that you are pregnant its gonna be sore your womb is the size of a football and its gonna get bigger. i mentioned the sore knuckles and swollen legs and feet, he said your pregnant thats what happens, he asked me if i read books i niavely thought he was gonna suggest i lie on bed with my legs up, when i said no he asked do you go on the internet, i said i am not intensive i have some questions today is all. I felt really **** after this as if i am not supposed to ask anything, i did think this appointment would be a scan and midwife appointment in one and maybe it was the wrong forum to ask all these questions. But i was really knocked with the response - sorry for the rant girls!!   

Velma x


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies its all happenin here     hope all the bumps an bas are keepin well maria i had that too its so not nice at all they kept an eye on me hope it goes soon an good luck
Emak hun wat a time your havin eh sooner bubs is here the better hunxx
Babypowder am sure your just wrecked its gr8 havin wee stuff in makes it feel more real i loved it  
Lmk hows you an we k 
Loopybud hows the work carryon goin sorry cudnt make it today have to be good    




Danny has got his 1st tooth this morning he was up a few times last night which is not him hes a 12/13 hrs sleeper no bother so checked this morning there it was so happy 

hi to everyone else i forgot xxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Well done Danny, you'll be having your turkey leg by Christmas


----------



## Babypowder

Velma   

Theres nothing worse that going into a scan on a high and coming out on a downer-what hospital are you at?

Glad baby was well and you got to see loads    did you find out the flavour?  as for the dr    was he young? know it all? I had one like that so dimissive, I had a few questions like yourself, I told him I did worry and he said to me (at 18wks) theres no point in worrying there is nothing that can be done for your babies at this point or infact til after 25wks so to save myself the worry, I was so upset I found myself agreeing with him and couldnt wait to get out-in fact Im refusing to see him again   .

I found next couple of appoints I hardly said anything, just nodded along afraid to ask anything, but have decided for scan next week that im asking everything-its our right as a paitent and mother and we shoudn't be dismissed. 

I understand what you mean about today being the right time/place to ask, but surely if the midwife went and got the dr it was because she felt he was better qualified to answer your concerns otherwise she'd have done it herself, so dont feel bad for asking, hope you feel better and have got lots of nice pics of bubs to look at   .


----------



## Babypowder

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh where did my ticker go?


----------



## Velma

Thanks a mil BP, feeling better now! i'm at the royal. He was an older man, seemed nice enough generally, but if he just said that is normal i would have felt better it was the fact that he treated me like i was OTT and kept pointing out i was pregnant - as if i hadn't noticed that. Anyway over now and i have lovely pics that i keep looking at   . Didn't find out the flavour waiting on a wee surprise   Think you are just right ask what you have to that is what they should be there for, and what they said to you i'm sure wasn't helpful in making you worry less!  

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

eveining all!  
mariabelfast! all the best for the rest of your pregnancy hun ! and i hope everything goes well with the birth of your twinnies    

babypowder how are oyu hun? i looked a the pran its lovely! a little out of my budget tho!  
i had a double buggy years ago as ds was only 2 when dd was born it was rarely used tho it was not the side by side ones but one in front of the other i sold it to a lady eho i used to help mind her twins and she has moved away now!im thinkng of buying second hand or if i can get a good deal get one new!i have everything else really cots swing chair have one car seat girls and boys clothes(all out in my ma's)well i will have to by new matrass for cots but i guess its a little bit of a saving eh?misses miser i am lol!  
velma glad your scan went well hun! know how you feel about docs etc it can be so annoying i mean like thats there job to care for you and answer your questions ! oh well try and forget aobut that part hun!not worth stressing over eh?    
sunny2007 hello to you hun!    
emak thanks hun! sorry to hear you had to stay in hospital its not long more now hun only another few weeks and you will have your little bundle!    
holloy01 well done on making it this far with twins hun that great!hope the next few weeks go well for you and you will have your little bundles!    
nana23 i remember you alright hun was wondering where you got to   glad everything is goig ok for you!
lgs hooray on your little mans first tooth! hopefully he wont have any problems with the rest of them!
afm am doing grand anyway!still sick in the mornings lol!have got used to it now!am feeling quite a bit of movement know have been getting it with nearly two weeks!i no its early but i felt ds move at about 13-14 weeks and dd about 9-10 weeks i dunno maybe i have very sensitive nerves!
have physiotherapy appointment next wed as i am starting to get symphasis pubis dysfuntion had it in my last pregnancy and it comes on really at night but this time if im walking around in town or something it comes on and i have to slow down its like my pelvis is pulling apart!it got so bad last time i had to go hospital and at every appointment i had been telling them bout it and they said it wasnt but it was!at least im going early on now this time so i might be able o take extra precations
sorry for the bit of a ramble!once i get going at all i dont stop!  i lovvvveee to chat chat chat! 
well thats all for now ladies!
talk later!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Sparty

Hey girlies
Just a quick note from me my 2 neices are about to arrive - they are coming on holidays with me and DH, can't wait all packed. Had mw appointment today and we heard the baba's wee heartbeat, it was just lovely   

Hope your all well - have a lovely wknd xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Have a great time on hoidays sparty!   
safe journey hun!


----------



## betty-77

Harry & Jamie 1 today!! cant believe it, we have had the best day ever and we still have their party tomorrow.  Girls people always say enjoy every minute as you dont see the time go by, that is so, so true!!!


----------



## SUNNY2007

time really flies and they grow up too quick Happy Birthday have a great party


----------



## Babypowder

Hows all the mums, bumps and babies?

Betty can't believe your wee men are 1    time does fly. hope they had a great party.

MrsB24, im lucky that my brothers buying the pram-otherwise it would be a no! the nipper is very similar and 1/2 the price but that one just tops the nipper I've heard. Bad new about your pelvis, thats supposed to be sore, i've had pain around my groin I think you would call it, just when stepping into jeans/trousers or walking for a while, feels like I've done the spits    and am suffering the after effects.

Velma how you getting on-are you heading off on hols did you say?

Speaking off Hols-Holly have a feeling your away    or are those wee monkeys still snuggled up in there?

Maria thinking off you.

Jellybaby are you still lurking? you must be ready to go soon? 

Not much happening my end, just hoping and     all is well in there   .


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey babypowder im not too bad thanks hope your well  
just had a nice lunch there was nearly finished when i thought it was going to come back up just sitting on couch now i think its safe tho! i need the nutrition! 
hun what your describing to me is like the very early onset of symphasis pubis dysfuntion you made a good way of decribing it lol im the same puttin on socks pant etc even tho im not that big yes i could say it was like i had been doin the splits lol! in my last pregnancy it didnt start untill i was five and a half months or so and it was very mild but it was only at night last time really very little by day but this time its nearly all the time.maybe worth mentioning at your next visit because it can get unbelievably sore night time pee's were the worst last time the tears be rolling down my face from it and plus your carrying twins too so extra pressure etc i hope i dont scare ya hun !you can get the belts in mothercare or maybe free off hospital.id say it was left too late for me last time lol i want to get mine free from hospital save me 40euro or so   what a cheapskate i am !
hope that helps hun how is everything else with you?ah your bro buying you that as your little present lol thats so sweet!my ma i think want to buy new cribs but i have one small crib and two big cots im like why like they are perfect ya they need a wipe down but they cost a pretty penny like!she also likes side by side ones but couldnt get over mothercare price nearly 300 euro gone are the dayys you buy the whole set for 2!!


----------



## Mamabud

happy belated birthday Harry and Jamie.  You're b'day is on my wedding anniversary.  How'd the party go?

Babypower - it's nice to have a wee helping hand.

MrsB24-I'd be going for the freebie too!!

Zara has cut tooth number 5.  The next one to her top right front tooth.  Not a bit of bother, just a wee dent in the gum, then hey presto it appeared.  That's 2 in one week!  How's everyone else?  Imk, lgs30, loopyone, emak, shaz, holly, and everyone else?


----------



## betty-77

Thanks for birthday wishes for harry & jamie    we had a fantastic time at party, everyone had a really great time, i was so proud  

Reality has set in now though as i'm back to work on Wednesday   think it will be good for me, time will tell i guess!

hope all bumps and babes are well, cant wait to hear the next news........

oh and happy anniversary to Loopybud!

Betty xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

yay loopy bud she will have a pearly grin in no time hollywood smile!   
thats great that she is having no trouble my two were great as well no probs with them teething before i new it they had a full set! 
betty-77 hapy belated birthday to your boys sound like they had a lovely day! hope the getting back to work isnt too hard for ya hun! 
a big hi to everyone else!
  
talk later
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Happy Belated Birthday Jamie and Harry !! Betty im sure their party was great     

Loopyone and Loopybud ~hows your to little ladies keeping ??

Lgs~not long now till your brothers wedding 

Lmk~hows baby k keeping and not forgetting the bump lol 

Crazykate~is your bump getting any bigger    

Sparty~hows you wee or big bump coming on   

Babypowder~not long now till your scan ..to see you 2 wee monkeys again 

jelly baby~ if you looking in as SW said im sure your near due !!

Marie ~ hope your keeping ok hun

Big hello to everybody else that i have missed 
well as for me im doing it au natural      chat later's


----------



## Ladyhex

OH MY HOW could i forget the "little old mad" one HOLLY BELLS ...hows the twingo's doing are you still cooking or have they made an appearance loll


----------



## Babypowder

LX good to see you posting, happy    and lots of         .

MrsB must mention to hosp about my groin then, I wasnt sure what it was and tbh it comes and goes, maybe they can note it and if I need a belt or that in the future, totally agree hosp should supply them   .

Loopybud, well done Zara shes doing really well with the teething, some wee ones get so unwell.

Hollyyyyyyyy anything      

Dp's parents have saved the £ for us to get two cot-beds, but his friend has offered a cot-which I know would be like new, we have taken some 2nd hand stuff already, but was wanting new cots as they where one of the things id been waiting to buy, girls any ideas how to say no without offending ppl?    also wanted cots to match as part of the nursery furniture.

  to everyone.


----------



## emak

BIRTH ANNOUNCEMENT 

Girls our Holly gave birth to her twins this morning a boy and girl Meahal and Neambh 5lb 13 and 5lb 15 ,everybody is doing well thank god .I have no more info as yet maybe Loopyone might know more later .

Congrats Mr and Mrs H delighted for you both .xxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Sooooooooo happy for you Holly and DH  .


----------



## IGWIN79

Congrats holly and DH so happy for ya hun xxxxxxx


----------



## lmk

congrats holly and dh on the safe arrival of your twins!!!  fab news and weight!!!  hope mama and babies are well xxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all!
congradulations to holly and dh on the birth of your twins    
ladyhex how are you hun?   
babypowder yes perhaps  worth mentioning is right lol at least if its nothin then how bad   but ya it can come and go sometimes ! you be fine !   about telling people no i feel so bad doing that too!!! perhaps if you could say to them that your partners parents have already put deposit down on set and make up excuse saying oh theyd be highly insulted if we told them no now after they putting cash on it and pass it off with a joke kinds thing inlaws or something thats kinda how id do it i dont like confrontation lol  
sweetchilli how are you hun?    
lgs how are you hun?   
emak hope you are doing well hun?    
a big hi to everyone else


----------



## Ladyhex

Big congrats Holly and DH on the birth of you baby boy and baby girl


----------



## shaz2

congrats again holly an dh fab news xxxxxxx


----------



## cMac

Congratulations Holly, fantastic news, delighted to hear your twins have arrived safely!!!!


----------



## jellybaba

Ok ok girls so you got me - lurking as usual lol

Big big congrats to Holly and your beautiful twins, so glad they arrived safely for you and what good weights they were too  

BP time is really flying by canlt beleive you are 27 weeks already!!

Ladyhex good luck for going au natural - must be plenty of action in Hex household this weather lol

AFM a bit to go yet I'm afraid, although I am on the count down, can't wait to get finished work in a few weeks and put my feet up, have been busy sorting things for baby's arrival, got DH to assemble the crib and nursery is now painted, just have to get my pram from MIL's house and the cot from the shop and we are good to go lol

Oh  a big happy birthday to Bettys boys!


----------



## Babypowder

Jelly, naughty girl lurking     , glad to hear all is well, you've not that long to go, few weeks will fly by, especially this time of yr, with Christmas approaching the weeks seem to fly.

  to everyone.


----------



## cMac

Congrats again to Holly!!

Its been a while since I've been on but I have lurked occasionally.  Good to see everyone is doing well and thriving.  I can't believe how close some of you are getting to D day!!  Where does the time go?

Good to see you over here Mrs B24 and glad to see that your twinnies are keeping you busy.

I'm just back from holidays and feeling great, I've even bought a couple of wee sleepsuits and I think I'll start looking at prams next week, its so exciting!!

Toodles!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Wonderful news Holly!!!!  Thrilled to bits for you on the safe arrival of your darling daughter & son!  Big hugs to Mummy & Daddy!

Had big scan last nite - all well.  Big relief!

S

xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Welcome to twin world Holly nothing will ever be the same again in a nice way of course just remember always add a extra hour on to every outing you make because you will forever be getting stopped for people to admire your twins im sure your on top of the world.


----------



## glitter girl

Holly, congrats on the safe arrival of your twins , saw photo on ** and they are absolutely gorgeous, thrilled for you hun  enjoy every minute 

BP, just noticed your ticker , time is flying in hun , so excited for you 

Loopyone, emak, betty and everyone I missed , a big hello to you all, I'm more of a lurker these days, it's nice to keep track of everyones progress  

Kaela & Grace are doing really well, over 7 months old already and are eating me out of the house & home, lol. They are really starting to interact with each other and believe me there's never a dull moment  I can't keep up with the two wee rascals , having said that it is getting a bit easier as they are down in bed most evenings for around 8 pm, Im starting to feel half normal again .


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls just a quick one to say hi to everyone, computer still broke but have a loan of SIL's com for couple of days. really miss coming on here for chats    
Congrats to Holly on the birth of the twins   
LMK how is you bump coming along... wont be long now till ur bundle arrives bet u are so excited and hope uve ur bag packed mrs with your track record of going early     
AFM - Bobbi mae is doin brilliant she is 18 weeks on friday and weights over a stone ha ha she is making terrible strange with EVERYONE any tips on how to try get her out of that? Bobbi-Mae is gettin christened on saturday    so we are really looking forward to that, having a big party then saturday night to celebrate...  whoops speak of the devil i hear her stirring on the baby monitor so must pop up and see if she is ok - ill try log back on before we have to give the computer back   
emak just seen how are your gone....WTF.... where has that time gone      bet ur soooo excited....

love to all xxxx Nicola xxxx


----------



## DDinCA

Hi all -- sorry to interrupt this marvelous conversation -- just wondering if you might have a fantastic acupuncturist or massage therapist to recommend in Belfast?  I'm over here on business and would like to get my session in even while away from home as I build my lining!  Thanks - and congrats and blessings to all of you as you realize your dreams!


----------



## cMac

DD, Sharon Campbell at the Synergy Clinic on Cregagh Road is wonderful


----------



## emak

Hi DD cmac has beaten me to it, Sharons number is  * Please PM for the number  a lot of ladies use her during tx.
Good luck


----------



## Mamabud

Holly - congratulations of your twins.  A girl and boy - PERFECT.  Life will now take on a whole new meaning.  Hope you're home soon.

Shopping Queen - glad the scan went well.  You're due 2 days after Zara's 1st birthday.

Glitter girl - you're wee girls are so gorgeous!

Jellababy and cmac - I see the tickers are coming along nicely.

Hi to anyone I've missed!


----------



## DDinCA

Thank you so much!  Will give her a call today.  Baby blessings to you!


----------



## Babypowder

,

Shoppingqueen, great news on your scan a big    did you find out the flavour?

Glitter great to hear from you-cant believe the girls are 7mnths! Glad sleep is slowly returning   

cMac glad you had a great holiday, let the shopping begin!

Saw twins today, Dr said their doing well, growing nicely, one still a couple of days ahead and weighing a few ounces more, both over 2lb2oz, plenty of fluid and said the placentas look healthy,     we're finally progressing now, feel more confident and am going to purchase a few things soon.

Hi to everyone   .


----------



## lgs30

babypowder great news on your scan xxx

hi to you all just a quickie xx


----------



## mariabelfast

hello all a quick post just to let you know I delivered my wee boy & girl last Friday the 24th. Colestasis went nuts between thurs & fri and the docs were left with no real choice. had a c-section and James & Sophia entered the world at 33 weeks. Both absolutely beautiful and perfectly formed but currently being looked after in the SCBU in the Royal. It was very difficult leaving them behind but i've no doubt they're in the best of hands. Please send all your prayers their way.


----------



## glitter girl

Maria, huge congrats Hun on the arrival of your twins,glad to hear all is well, love the names you have chosen, welcome to the twins club, enjoy every minute xo


----------



## emak

Maria OMG what a surprise ,massive congrats on the birth of your twins ,im sure it must have been heart breaking not being able to take them home with you but im sure they are being well cared for      
Does this mean im next


----------



## emak

BP delighted all went well with your scan today .....get shopping girl   
SQ same to you hun brill news on your scan too


----------



## Mrs_B24

mariabelfast congrats on the birth of your twins hun!    
a big hi to everyone else!


----------



## shoppingqueen

Babypowder so glad all well with ur twinnies!!!  Nope we don't want to know what we're having.  Though we knew twin 2 (James) wouldn't make it whwn I was in labout it was the most amazing feeling ever not knowing the sex & then finding out.  MUST be so much better when the baby lives.

Maria wonderful news on James & Sophia!!!!!!  Gorgeous names!  Must have been tough leaving them but they're in the best place & hopefully they won;t be there too long.  U get LOTS of sleep & rest now b4 they home!!!

Big hugs
S
xxx


----------



## jellybaba

Oh Maria how exciting!! so glad both babies are doing well, what weights were they? CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND DH!!

Emak looks like your next Mrs and then maybe me?

BPI'm sure you are over the moon that scan went well and you can now start to buy a few things in - how exciting


----------



## Babypowder

Maria........ 

Lots of     for your wee bundles, im sure they're being well cared for, though definately tuff having to leave them in the scbu. What weights where they? Im sure your DD is all biz. Ps Sophia was one of my names!

Emak yip the race is on its either you or Jelly next   .

Shoppingqueen, we dont the flavour either, I keep   and dreaming of the moment they tell us  .

 to everyone.


----------



## Babypowder

Girls ment to ask,

Did any of you twin mums have your fundal height measurments done? When I went to the midwife last week, she said it couldnt be done with the 'tape' as the measurmeants would be the same for each twin, I just agreed because I haven't a clue what it is    she said I would need to be measured by a scan, but they didnt do it yesterday, I take it its to make sure the growth is ok?

Keep reading about girls giving their measurments and being above the 90th centile or falling off the chart    of course they didnt do mine and I forgot to ask.

Can anyone enlighten me? BP


----------



## Velma

Holly congrats on the birth of your wee bundles of joy - Hope you make a speedy recovery and hope the wee ones are thriving!    

BP - Just back from hols was away for 5 nights back to the rain. Seems plenty has been going on since i've been away! Great to see about the new arrivals    Glad your scan went great and you are feeling a bit more confident! 

Cmac - good to see you and glad to hear you are feeling fab!    and the flexi friend is getting a work out!

ShoppingQueen glad the scan went well, i'm sure you were delighted to get it - so exciting! You are due a week after me   

Maria - fab news hun! sorry about the Colestasis but so glad to hear the safe arrivals for your little uns. Praying that the thrive and get home to mummy and daddy very soon!   

A big shout out to the rest of you waiting to go next   

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all!
sorry havnt been on in a few days!
cmac how are you hun? time is flying eh?  
shoppingqueen glad to hear your scan went well hun!    
babypowder how are you hun?glad your scan went well too!i wouldnt worry oo much about fundal height hun i actually read somewhere online that some places regard it as old fashioned i know they still do it but i would go more by scan!    
a big hi to everyone else! sorry if i missed you!    
afm had scan this morning and everything is good!which is great!they are both fine size wise!and were moving their little legs and arms!i saw one opening and closing mouth so cute!had to bring ds and dd with me and they were delighted to see them too   then they started bickering   there funny so they are   
well thats all for now 
talk later!


----------



## lmk

maria congrats on the sfae arrival of twins beautiful names and good weight huni.  they are in the best hands possible and i have the upmost respect for neonatal, i travelled for 8wks to antrim to see kahlen everyday  and the staff nurses made our time there a pleasure.  it is daunting the noises but you soon come immune to it all.  get as much sleep as you can now because you will need it!!!!  look after yourself darlin and my thoughts and prayers are with you dh, dd and of course your precious twins         

shopping queen so happy that scan went well huge congrats to you and dh    

bp havent a clue re the measurements.... never got to that stage and congrats on your scan too darlin    

emak and jellybaba you gals are next ooooooooohhhhhh you all set gals??!!! xxx

today we had our follow up appointment to see how ks developement is coming on, they were really impressed with her and were shocked to see the diff in her and also how well she has came on!!  she is doin stuff that they arent even expecting of her yet.  we were so chuffed and proud of our baby girl!!!  called in to gap and spent a friggin fortune dh asked how much i spent i said only £60..... i spent £135 oooops!!!!!!!

girls we are doin a walk to raise money for antrim neonatal next sat so if you are in portrush portstewart give us a toot!!!  also anyone in the coleraine / surrounding areas we are holdin a fund raising night 29thoct and have fab prizes up fo winning if you would like to come please pm me and i will forward you the details!!!!  

love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazykate

*CONGRATULATIONS HOLLY and MARIA*

I've been dying to find out how you both got on but tonight's the only chance I've had!! Oh I'm over the moon for you both  

Emak - how you going pet? You'll be next 

LX - great to see you posting again. Good luck with the au natural hun truly hope it works out for you    

MrsB - glad to here all's going well xx

ShoppingQueen - I'm so pleased for you really I am I can't imagine how nervous you would have been.

Big hellos to Jellababa, Sweetchilli, Loopy, sparty and everyone else 

Girls I lied................about the MS      As soon as I'd posted I'd stopped being sick the next two mornings I was over the big white bowl again   I've had nothing this week until this morning and I had to ring the hospital because there was a little blood in it. Having looked on the interweb it seems it may be due to the acid etc that I've been getting! Hospital said just to keep any eye on it. Everyone was commenting yesterday that I was getting a bit of a bump now (.Y.) getting hooooge and still a little sore but suppose it's par for the course - DH certainly not complaining  . Hospital appointment on 21 October and 20 week scan on 15th November anxious and excited altogether. EDD 3 April 2010.


----------



## Mamabud

Maria - I'm sure you are a mix of excitement and nerves.  Welcome to the world, James and Sophia - fantastic names and weights.  They are in good hands.

Babypower - congrats on the scan - great weight already.

Back to work to-morrow evening - the end of an era!


----------



## DDinCA

Thank you all for your recommendation of Sharon Campbell.  She was a lovely person, very kind, fit me in, gave me good advice about not listening to the negative self talk, and sent me off with a hug.  I love Belfast, and I love Sharon Campbell!  Thank you all again.  Oh - and I told her that you were the ones who sent me.


----------



## emak

DD glad you liked Sharon ...good luck with your tx.
Loopybud god love ya starting back to work      hope everything goes ok
Crazykate sorry to hear your feeling a bit crook ,bet u canny wait til big scan   
LMK i deffo am set to go ,bags packed for bubs and me ,keep adding more to bubs bag    as one of the midwifes at health centre said that we will be kept in 3 days due to gbs but will check with consultant on Monday ,how u keeping?
MrsB happy days all went well at scan ,its good they allowed your kids in for a wee look  
Velma how you at the moment ...any sickness?
BP not sure about tape measurements for twins but the midwifes i see dont always do it as they say its not very reliable and since im getting scanned so often they prefere to leave it to technology  ,im surprised they didnt do it at the hospital when they scanned you during the week  
Holly hope your managing with your 2 wee bundles now your home   
Maria   that your 2 wee babies get home soon.    
A big hello to anyone i have missed

Girls can i ask a stupid question ,on my bump around my belly button is a wee bit sore ,it kinda looks like my button is about to become an "outie" ,i was thinking i was gonna stay the way it always is "in" ,i have a few operation scars on my belly button one from lap and dye  and the other from key hole surgery years ago to remove gall bladder and stupidy think can the scans hold out to the pressure lol .Has anyone elses button become an outie and did it hurt a little


----------



## lgs30

CONGRATS on the twinies to holly an maria     
loopybud am sure its nice to get into a routine though xxx
imk hows k an baby bump ?
Emak ref to the bellybutton thing i was the same only scar i had was on the top of my belly button i also had my galbladder out so no wat u mean my bellybutton never went out at all nothin to worry about not long to go wat date you due on ?

hi to every one else got the roast beef an stuffed chicken on then headin to buy Danny new cloths they grow so so quick girls iv 6 bin liner bags of baby cloths which hes grew out of some he never had on its mad but i cant stop myself love buyin him cloths 
Have a great day girls watever your all at xxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

lgs30 - isn't it shocking - I can't stop buying either.  Dear love you if you ever have a girl, as there is so much more!

Emak - can't help - my belly button stayed in, so no pain.  Can't believe you're nearly due!  We'll have to all meet for xmas dinner with the babies.

Imk - how's K, bump and you?  I have a babysitter sorted for your fundraiser for neo natal.

Thta's me officially back at work.  It wasn't too bad, but hate leaving my bay.  Nearly nap time for Zara, so need to get the bottle sorted.


----------



## lgs30

hi loopybud hows u ?Well went shoppin yesterday spent a total forturne but it felt gr8 gettin Danny room sorted this week cause every time i move he wakens an no good when plannin for no 2


----------



## Velma

loopy - glad you got on ok going back to work, i'm sure it will be hard at first.   

crazykate - sorry to hear the MS is back for you! hope it eases up soon!

emak - haven't had much sickness just strange symptoms since about 11 weeks. Still suffering a bit with sore knuckles and joints, some fluid and sore womb. But overall feeling great and happy    and have been having alot of movement so thats keeping me contented    Glad you asked about belly button i have scars there myself and was wondering about it becoming and outtie! Hope your's doesn't hurt too much and stays the same! Glad to hear you are all packed and waiting to go - Will be waiting to hear the news!

AFM - My sis due in a week and a half and i am already getting excited - can't wait to hear the news! and meet my new neice or nephew!!!

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Velma how nice your sisters baba will be close in age to your lo

Maria hope your wee babies are home soon sending my   , congratulations and love the names, James and Sophia

Emak and Jella bags packed and ready to go? Funny its seems no time since you both got your BFPs   

Holly congratulations on the birth of the babies - hope its all going well and your getting some time to rest.

Lgs Hope Danny likes his new room   

Loopybud glad the first day back at work went well

Kate hope the ms settles soon

AFM I had the most wonderful holiday until we tried to come home and Thompson delayed our flight back to Manchester by 10 hours causing us to miss our flybe connection to Belfast. They did not help getting us home at all - just told us to claim on our travel insurance. Ended up paying about £400 to get home today (should have got here yesterday morning). On a good note, Rhodes was warm and interesting with great food    and we had a ball.

Hi to all the mums and mums2B xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Thanks for all your well wishes & of course congratulations to Holly.
james is now 4.2lb & sophia 3.6lb. Both are now out of their incubators and sharing a cot very cute! Also taking an occasional bottle which is as well cos despite expressing every 3hrs i seem to be producing less breast milk. have tried looking at photos and expressing in the unit but dont seem to be making any difference. Think its probably the stress of everything. 
Imk am totally with you when you talk about fundraising for the units. definately intend on doing something, staff are fabulous. Even reassuring me when I phone in the middle of the night like a mad woman!
Emak hope all goes smoothly for you -not long now.
hello to everyone else,
Maria xo


----------



## Babypowder

Maria, great news, im sure they are so tiny. Im sure its hard to bf, hopefully your milk will come in more, fantastic their out of incubators, im sure they love being beside each other   

Lmk    £135, my trick, take a few £'s off or pretend I've had it for ages! Great news on K's development, she certainly is doing mum and dad proud.

Sparty glad you had a good holiday, well barr the flights    Rhodes is lovely, was there a few yrs back. 

Velma, thats great about your sis, two wee cousins! she'll have plenty of tips for you.

Loopybud    hope work isnt too bad.

Emak not sure about the belly button, I was sure mine was going to pop out, but seems to have stopped, you can see my scar, it would be slighty tender if I touch it, but not sore.

Lgs hope Danny enjoys his new room    good luck with number two!

MrsB glad your scan went well, its great to see them wriggling around, im sure your DD and DS are all biz.

Crazykate the dreaded ms    though its very reassuring, the hospital will always say, baby is thriving when that happens, hope it eases soon.

Not much happening my end, just the usual pg probs, sore back, cant sleep etc, so had a wee    yesterday, but feel better today and counting down the weeks, cant wait to meet our wee bundles    , some days I still cant believe i've two in there, very lucky   .

  to anyone i've missed.


----------



## holly01

Howdy Ladies 
Awwwwh thanks soooo much for all ure good wishes on the birth of our wee twinnies!!they are just fab!and we are soooo in love with them,the wee dotes!!

BP so glad ure 2 wee dotes are thriving    such a relief eah,and gud weights also u cud b like me and have 2 near 6lb'er's eah   

S/Q so glad all is well at ure big scan,times tickin away   

Maria delighted ure wee twins are doin so well,its amazin seein them together in the wee cot isnt it   

Big hello to everyone else i must totter down the hall and get some shut eye b4 our wee miracles need feedin up again lol!!
chat soon      mammy and the twingles lol!!x


----------



## jellybaba

Oh holly its so lovely to hear that the twingles are doing well and you sound so delighted   

Maria how are you getting on with your baba's? Its hard to believe you and me got our BFP's so close together and you are a mummy already!!! 

I was at the hopsital yesterday and had ascan etc so they were able to tell me baba is weighing in at 5lb 7oz with another 5 weeks and 4 days to due date - looks like an 8lber (at least) for me... Wonder how accurate he weights are? My friend was told on the day she gave birth she was having an 8lb baby  and ended up with  6lb 2oz baby - how can they get it so wrong?

She said most babies now days weigh an average of 8lb and it all down to women being overweight and eating too much junk food but I was thinking about it and maybe the reason babies are heavier now days is because the mothers are more healthy - I know back in the 70's when my mum was pg several times she smoked the whole way through her pg and they say that can cause a low birth weight (we were all in around 7-7.7lb) So anyway I reckon bigger babies may mean that its cos women have had healthier lifestyles when pg than they did back in the days when were born - anyone agree?


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

I am selling my nursery wardrobe and changer, the wardrobe is too small now i have two kids and am going to replace it with a bigger one and no longer use the changer.  Both are in excellent condition, the changer was rarely used as it was in baby's room upstairs and i changed them downstairs most of the time.  Both same colour natural and bought in toys r us.  Reasonably priced.

I can email pics and sizes if anyone is interested... 

Thanks 

Missy xx


----------



## Babypowder

,

Whats with the weather, its   .

Holly great to hear from you, you sound like your on cloud nine, even at 3am!    two 6lb-ers for moi ya think, I dont mind, every weeks another hurdle crossed. Love to wee M&M.

Jelly, seems the hospitals can be out with the weights, Ive heard a few girls saying they where expecting a huge baby then turned out to be 6/7lb, I asked at last scan what weight mine where (I always like to know)  they always note it, but the dr said to me its best to measure the tummy and head for progress, rather than take much notice of weight, but thats maybe at this stage as im not as far on.

Maria hope your wee ones are thriving and close to coming home   .

Hi to all the other mummys, hope your all well.


----------



## IGWIN79

Well girls had scan this morning and we have one wee baba with a good heartbeat , measuring 6+4 cryed my heart out and then the lady scanning me did to , she was the lady who looked after me through the miscarriage last time , could believe she remebered us , she said she would scan me every 2 wws until 12 weeks she can reasure us all is ok 
I still cant believe it yet , dont think my brain will let me















I know early days yet , just praying baba will stay with me


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli im DELIGHTED for you mrs (sorry didnt even know you were going for scan today) its just so emotional ,thats fab that you are going to be scanned every 2 weeks if your anything like me it will save you a fortune on hpt    so no triplets this time lol

BP im with you on the weather ...so much for the sunny weekend that was forcast.

Jelly regarding approx fetal weight ,my baby was measured last Monday and came in @ 5lb 8ozs ,was back at hospital and another doctor done it again and it was the exact same ,when i told her it was the same weight week before she said if she had know it was done then that she wouldnt have done it as only supposed to be every 2 weeks .Told me not to worry(as if) that it all depends who does it ,what scanner and where the points are put on the scanner ...hope she is right .I know some gals how are quite petit and had 9 lbers but my best friend who is an inch shy of 6ft and her hubby is a few inches taller had quite small babies compared to them 6lb 13 and 7lb 1 .....not teeny weeny but not big either .

Hope everyone is ok ,did any body watch This Morning they were having a debate about NHS funding for ivf ,made me soooooo angry a old snooty beatch with 5 kids said we are all leaving it too late to have kids and thats the problem ,i wanted to punch her .I sent in an email but it wasnt read out   
Right might be back later
E xx


----------



## Babypowder

Wooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo SW    and    ya didnt say you had a scan this morn. So pleased for you and what a lovey nurse scanning you every two wks, I know you'll still worry but every two wks will fly in, 12wks here you come    .

Emak saw that aswell, tried not to get annoyed, ppl have no idea, and as usual we're all tarred with the one brush-OLD SINGLE AND LEFT IT TOO LATE! Was reading on the media page here about the new Hollyoaks storyline-the girl that used to be in Brookside is playing the part of a girl that has had two failed IVF attempts and then proceeds to steal a baby! like ffs if that doesnt give out a wrong message I dont know-same as the Eastenders storyline couple yrs back,some girls are complaining to offcom.


----------



## IGWIN79

Sorry didnt tell anyone cause i was to scared lol 
Still am   
Babypowder , i think it was the three embies your women seen must have been , but she did scare me when she said it , no one knew we had went through tx , so she must be good lol


----------



## Babypowder

Must have been SW, spooooky    either that or the other two are hiding   .


----------



## IGWIN79

Thats not funny babypowder       , there def wasnt two hiding lol lol


----------



## Sparty

Sw posted on the other thread to you but Missus I'm really pleased for you.. and only 2 weeks to wait to see if there are another 2 hiding      

Emak and BP, she has 5 kids and some people would think its individuals like her that drain the resources like the NHS by having a large family    (by the way I'm from a family of 7 before anyone thinks I'm against big families, I'm not) just think that people should try walk in our shoes before saying anything about IVF/ICSI and the NHS. Think the recent interest in IVF could be because of the nobel prize given to Edwards for the invention of IVF. My friend is a journalist and she called me during the week as she was asked to do a piece on IVF this week - she was asking about cost and support offered etc I told her my support came from DH and peer support from you guys, unless you have been through it, I don't think you can really understand, the tv programmes are an example of that   

Jelly I think you could be right about the better health of mothers has a lot to do with the bigger babies. Very true about the smoking - my mum smoked when pg with all of us. 

Hope your all well - my roast chicken dinner is ready so I'm off to stuff my face   
Have a lovely wknd ladies xx


----------



## lmk

Congrats sweetchilli!!!!  so happy for you and dh, fab news and fab you are gettin seen every 2wks!!!  like emma and the pee sticks i was out a fortune!!!

welcome home holly and twins!!!!    

mariabelfast if you are looking in thinking of you, hope the twins are doing well    

emma watched it this morn also..... peeved at yer woman but i am happy its opening up everyones eyes to if and ivf and the fact we only get ONE go!!!!

how is everyone else??

we had our 20wk scan today and all is well with baba, all is in order/place and we are happy!!  just stay in longer honey hotel mummy is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!! havin an early night our walk for neo natal is tomorrow and k and i ware waving everyone off!!!  please mr sunshine come out for us!!!!

happy weekend all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lgs30

hi girls its all go in here   
Imk so glad your scan wit brill still not tellin me the flavour (oj)     an me had a big cake ordered up for you     
Sweetchilli over the moon for oyu girl you desreve this    
Emma ppl me me     when they had kids no problem the have the rite to kick off about ppl who cant/or have bother its not on  
Maria aww twinies how beautiful hope there doin brill   
Babypowder hows you hope all is well?xx
Loppybud hows work goin am sure your missin Zara like crazy but needs must all them extra pounds to spend on her    


Well ladies am flat out gettin Dannys 1st birthday party sorted god nos wat id be like if i was gettin married      everything has to be waybuloos invites thankyou cards table cloths an balloons an of course the cake   call me crazy but you will all be the same trust me same   xx 
hi to everyone else i missed so many   

Imk an Loopybud could you PM me your addresses pleased xxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Maria:   on the birth of James & Sophia, so pleased they're out of their incubators and hope that they're able to come home soon.Holly:  on the birth of Neambh & Meahal (sorry if I've spelt them wrong).Shoppingqueen: So so pleased for you,  that the rest of your pg goes smoothly.Sweetchilli: Delighted that your scan went well,  that your pg goes well.

Jellybaba: I think you've got a good point about reason for babies being heavier now than they were in the 70's.

lmk: Hope your baby likes "hotel Mummy" and stays there until close to EDD.

CrazyKate: Hope the morning sickness goes soon.

Apologies for any personals I've missed so hope everyone is doing well. Not much from me apart from I had an interview on Thursday for the receptionist post in the care home that's recently opened in Omagh. Will find out this week coming if I've got it, if I don't get it, i'm going to keep looking for work cos I want to work. I'm also doing level 2 Computerised payroll one evening a week in college, will do level 3 when it starts in february cos I saw a couple of jobs over the summer that I couldn't apply for cos they wanted payroll qualification.


----------



## shaz2

sweet chilli congrats honey, fab news xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Sweetchilli ~ you wee bleep bleep ..big congrats on the triple oh i mean singleton


----------



## IGWIN79

Is a bleep bleep a good thing ladyhex      or have i been bad   

Thanks everyone , went back to work on sat from 10am to 10 pm and started to bleed , didnt last long just a gush of watery pink stuff , so doc has signed me off again ,she said work houldnt have made a difference ,but she dosent want me blaming myself if somthing goes wrong , so have scan tomorrow again to see if bubas ok               
Loads of prayers need my way lol 

Got my wee sky latern today for fri night  1.99 NOT BAD


----------



## Ladyhex

Oh Sweetchilli what a scare hun    has the bleeding stopped now ?? good job the doc signed you off again.                         for your scan tomorrow not that you will need it     

lmk ..how rude of me not giving you a wee shout out ..20weeks      glad all was well at scan


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex yea its stopped , was just one gush and that was it , but will go tomorrow and see if everythings ok 
thanks for all the hugs hun , one back at ya lol


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli... all the best for tomorrow hope the beeding has stopped now.  what if the other 2 are hiding??!!!               


ladyhex no worries honey, still hard to believe myself!!!  oh and i know the flavour!!!        

emak hows your bump behaving??  you still havin sleepless nights??

loopybud  hope work isnt too bad, just think o the fun you and z will have when your off!! see you and z soon   

lgs  i hope i have a cake to myself    cant believe the wee man is nearly 1!!!!


----------



## lmk

sorry hadnt finished!!!


hello to everyone else i hope you bumps/babies are well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Just a quickie.  Sweetchilli - delighted for you, and dh.  I'm sure the bleeding is only the baby settling in.

Lmk - glad scan went well.  We'll have to consult diaries for a meet up.

Emak - not long now

Lgs30 - will text you our address

Cate -  You are a fab mummy to two wee girls.  Good luck with the job hunting.

Hi to everyone else.  Tired as I was working, sat, sun and yest.  Going for a nap when zara goes down.


----------



## jellybaba

Afternoon girls, thought I'd start off talking about myself first lol    was at the hospital last week to see diabetic consultant becasue I had that glucose tolerance test done back in Aug and it had come back at .1 over the gov guidelines which aparently may suggest a risk of getational diabetes so they sent me off with blood sugar monitor and a stick to prick my finger with and told me to test my sugar levels 6 (!!!!!!) times a day - its been a right pain I can tell ya but I've been keeping a diary of my results and the diabetic nurse rang me today and I gave her them all and she said tehy weer all VERY GOOD so looks like its been a bit of a wate of time - sorta thought anyway that but sure I suppose they know better than me and its better to be safe than sorry.. anyone else get the GTT done? Aparently they done mine cos when I went to my booking in apt my BMI was 30 - oh dear naughty me eh?

So emak not long now eh? Have you finished up work yet? I've another week to go and thats me, soo looking forward to it   

Sweetchilli how are you feeling now? How did your apt go at hospital today?

Oh and P.s have had terrible restless legs at night time too - moan over lol


----------



## Cate1976

Sweetchilli: So pleased that your scan went well    and    that the rest of your pg goes well without any more scares. Hope the morning sickness eases soon as well.      to the person who has told everyone you're pg. A friend of mine is pg, 19 weeks now and she said that all she could stomach for first 3.5 months was Porky Pig ice lollies.

Jellybaba: Hope you're able to stop checking blood sugar levels soon. When you got the high reading, had you eaten/drank something sweet that gave the high reading?

loopybud: Thanks.

News on me is I'm still waiting to hear if I've got the receptionist job, if I don't get it, McDonalds are looking for staff.


----------



## hopewishpray

hello all im new to this i live in northern ireland and have just been reffered to the royal fertility clinic as my hubby has low motility so we are waiting on a appointment for the past 3 months, we have been trying to concieve for 3 years my hubby works away a week at a time so for a while we thought it was just bad timing but then we got his results.
Does anyone have advise i have started him on wellman vitamins and he doesnt smoke has the odd wee drink our gp said to keep trying till out app comes.


----------



## IGWIN79

Welcome 
hopewishpray  if you look up (angelbumps protacol ) dont know if thats spelt right lol Put it  in the search box on the top of the page , there is alot of good advice on there about help for men and vitiamins , i used it for my dh and he had the same problem 
Hope that helps hun , and good luck


----------



## emak

Hi hopewishpray here is a link to Anglebumps fertility protocol
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## Velma

Hey girls,

Sweetchilli glad to hear that the scan went well it is a scary time for you what with the bleeding. Hope there is no more of that now!   how come everyone thinks you have 3 - did you get 3 embies put back?? Can't believe someone has stole your thunder how inconsiderate!! :-(

Sparty hows it going - you are coming up to the 20 week scan now - i bet you are getting very excited.   

Imk glad to hear all is good!!    bubs stays put and enjoys the hospitality   

Jelly like you say better to be safe than sorry - although it does all sound like alot of work - glad to hear it was all clear tho!

As for me - looking at names - oh god what a minefield    my sis due tomorrow so getting mega excited. 

Hope everyone is doing good today!!

Velma x


----------



## Velma

Holy moly Sweetchilli - totally freaky eh!! Well i'm sure just the one will keep you busy!!    It's fab news!!

I went to a medium last year and he told me that my granny had a baby for me and that she was adament it was for me, he was asking was i pregnant etc - in the end i broke down and admitted what was going on with waiting on treatment etc and he said that she was obviously looking out for my future - so i really believe this was her wee blessing for me. Silly maybe!!    He also had my sister's count up by one and she is due tomorrow   

Maybe the three may mean that you have your two kids already and this was the 3rd   

Velma x


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe velma theres nothing silly about it and thats so nice a wee miracle your grannie , i really do believe it all 
When we were in blackpool i so wanted to go to one but was to scared she would give me bad news lol didnt want to jinks it while going through tx , would love to do it now but still to scared     

So your going to be a auntie this week Whoohoooo l


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak thanks for putting that link up hun , im crap at that sort of thing


----------



## hopewishpray

thankyou had a wee look on the page plenty of vitamins to buy i thought the wellwoman and wellmac vitamins were enough till i read that hehehe ah well i will try anything to help us have a wee miracle xoxoxox


----------



## IGWIN79

Hope i got dh to take alot of vit and it worked for us so it is worth a go , his sample a month ago was normal so good luck hun


----------



## Babypowder

,

How are we all?

Sw have already said to ya but so glad all was well at scan    how long you staying off work for?

Jelly, never had GTT mentioned to me, though I can tell ya my bmi wouldnt have been great either   , as for restless legs OMFG me and Emak have been getting these for weeks-its driving me nuts, I like to lay down and watch tv in the evening and sure enough it starts and continues into the wee hrs   .

Velma, hope your sis's baby arrives as planned, oh you'll be soooooo excited. Names are a nightmare, I like quite unusual ones but then you have to be mindful that they dont get beat up in school   .

Cate no news is good news they say-so still time yet to hear from that job.

LMK cant rem if I said, but great news on your scan! and    finding out the flavour but not telling.......right im going team   .

Lgs and Sparty hope your both well   

I have hosp app tomorow, cant wait as these two dont seem to be moving the same    kicking has stopped, but they still wriggle and you get a knee or that poking out, it may be they are running out of room, but I need to poke and prode at them to get them going, its like they've slowed down-cr***ing myself that somethings wrong-of course they cant see me til afternoon, just     all is well and they've grown etc.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## holly01

Howdy lovies ladies hows all goin now then??
just wanted to say hi and see how S/C and BP etc were gettin on...i do lurk even if i dont post and i am thinkin of u all   
Our babes are doin fab and are wee dotes 
chat soon


----------



## Ladyhex

Holly good to hear form you missus        glad to hear the twins are doing good.  

Lmk ..you we bleep bleep finding out the sex      ...as long as she/he stays in mummy's hotel for a we while longer     .  

big hello to all the other lovely ladies

p.s crazykate hope your getting big


----------



## Velma

Hey Holly - how are you? great to hear the LO's are doing great!   

Jelly maternity next week - oh it's all getting so close!  

BP hope you get on great today!! I'm sure its to do with the space!!  

AFM - I have a wee neice as of this morning  all doing well and am so excited can't wait to visit - hoping possibly tonight   

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Velma congrats on the lovely new niece - you will be able to get some practice in. I have my next scan on the 28th can't wait. Hope all is good with you.

Jelly enjoy the ml - swimming sounds like a lovely way to pass the time rather than cleaning

Lx How are you?

Holly glad the wee babas are doing well

Bp How did the hospital appointment go?

Emak and Sw hope your both well?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Babypowder

Velma congrats on the new niece   

Holly, glad to hear the twins are keeping ya busy and doing well   

Hosp app went well, twins growing well, one 3lb 6oz and other 3lb 1oz, asked about the movement, Dr said there is room in there yet, so its more to do with the way they are lying one is breech and having a wee sit down and the other is diagonal across me, they where awake and moving on screen but I didnt really feel it-think the placenta is in the way too.
Dr was great and checked them really well, im now on three stomach tablets a day to help with sickness/acid, so cant wait to see if they help-have vomitted everyday this week   .

Big Hi to everyone, really tired and this computer keeps freezing   .


----------



## emak

Evening all
BP what fab weights your wee babies are ,christ what size will be they be when its time to give birth    ,glad the doctor didnt rush you out the door.Hope the extra tablet helps ,im on 2 a day and honestly dont think they help much still munching on rennies all day  

Holly hope your 2 wee twiglets are thriving and that you are managing well ....more pics on ** please.

Sparty roll on 28th    i just love getting the scans and seeing baby

Velma congrats on becoming an Auntie ,any names for the baby??

Jelly lovely names you have choosen ,im afraid im saying nought   as not even my family know what our possible names are ,enjoy your ML ,mines kicked in at the start of this week ,but i have been signed off work for about 6 weeks or so due to all the issues and extra monitoring i have been having ,im actually bored out of my mind at this stage ,just want to hold my wee baby  

Mrs Chilli so glad your gonna be a regular on here now whooo hooooo  

Hows everyone else keeping ?

Im ok ,toss and turn most nights due to restless legs and toilet trips every 60 mins ,usually end up getting out of bed and either watching rubbish tv or going onto **    then go back to bed after 7am and "try" get an hour or 2 .I have had so many health issues past 5 weeks or so i aint even gonna talk about it on here cause honestly yous would think that im making it up ,think my body is just giving up on me ,really looking forward to meeting my baby and    hard that everything will be well with he/she .Having weekly reflexology sessions provided by midwifes in hospital which i love ,gonna pay and have a few extra on my own in the hope that labour can be induced as will be full term from next wednesday  .Midwife appointment in the morning.
Night ladies
Emma x


----------



## Babypowder

Emak, your tickers fairly moving, not long now! what tablets on you on? Im now on Zantac twice a day and one losec, plus one at night for the ole bottom end   , well so long as they work. 
Im thinking the scan may be a bit out regarding weights, Jelly was saying the same, I have weeks to go yet    think i'll defo go for a section, Dr said at 29wks you'd expect a singleton to be 3lb 6oz so the fact I have two means their doing well-but the main thing is they grow each time regardless of weight     they keep going.

Jelly love the names, two I had for boys where Ethan and Evan, but think they've been crossed off now, really struggling with girls names, going to wait til I see their faces and flavour to decide.

Mrsb24 hope your well if your looking in   

And Nana, when you joining us?

Velma was your sister up to visitors? any names for the little one?

Rigth off to do some cleaning, the joys of apartment (flat   ) living, one thing out of place and everywhere looks a mess   .


----------



## emak

Hi everyone 
BP im on 2 of the zantac that the doctor perscribes ,thankfully my heartburn/acid isnt quite as bad as yours and over past couple of weeks since bump has dropped a bit the acid isnt killing me as often BUT still have packets of rennie all over the house lol yip ticker coming on nicely ,was at midwife yesterday head still hasnt engaged ,was on google for tips and it said to get on all fours and scrub kitchen floor WTF apparently best position ....think i might pass on that one    
Oh love the names bp

Hows everyone else its been kinda quiet about here ,im guessing all you mummies are busy ladies .
HAVE A NICE WEEKEND
E xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls quick question, i am signing papers at the royal on tue will i tell them i am preggers?? , will it make a difference ??
Will they still let me have my go  worrying  now   

Told DH if and when are go comes up we will be taking it and if it works great and if it dosent them thats the end of TTC for us 
What do yous think


----------



## emak

Hey Sweetchilli you will still be entitled to your nhs for sure ,i think there was another girl on here who was pregnant with her tx @ origin and her nhs turn came up but she got frozen at top of list til she was ready to cycle ,she had a baby with both her private and nhs go ,so it wont make a difference you are still entitled to your free go like everyone else,not sure if i would tell them that your pregnant just yet .....none of their buisness at the moment .
I say go for it hun ,you could be having a house full of toddlers in couple years time lol


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks emak , , really dont know what to do , they wont do any scans at this app will they ?? or is it all just paper work 
I dont think i will say anything until i need to 
I know mad house lol lol will have 2 teenagers and 1 toddler    lol but my two are so good with we ones they will love it 
and so will i


----------



## emak

Hmmm regarding getting scanned ,is this your first app at rfc ?? I was scanned at my first app and that wasnt to sign forms we done that at private review app ,if its your first you may need to tell them if they are gonna scan you ...suppose just play it by ear but you are still entitled to your nhs go pregnant or not.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

sweetchilli, i wouldn't tell them about being pregnant unless you really have to, sign the papers and get on the list, wouldn't give them a chance to say wait.. Think i might have been the one emak was talking about earlier!!



> ,i think there was another girl on here who was pregnant with her tx @ origin and her nhs turn came up but she got frozen at top of list til she was ready to cycle ,she had a baby with both her private and nhs go ,so it wont make a difference you are still entitled to your free go like everyone else


I was due or just had Lauren when the rfc phoned to say i was top of the nhs list, i was frozen at the top of the list for 6 months and then went for tx again.. As emak said you are entitled to your free go!!

Hey Emak not long for you now hope your hanging in there you've had a rough enough time!!

Shopping queen hi hope all is going well..

Hi to everyone else!!

Missy xx


----------



## emak

Thanks Missy for posting ,i didnt want to discuss names iykwim .Hows your 2 wee miracles ,im sure you must be run of your feet ,Taylor looks such a big boy and well wee Lauren is such a pretty girl   .Im ok just looking forward to getting into the labour ward


----------



## Babypowder

Emak you where up early! Nightshift again? Well is that Kitchen floor gleaming? that wee bub is just too comfy! 
Those two names have been crossed off DP doesnt like them-says their too American   .

SW I didnt realise you hadnt had your NHS go, Take it girl! your entitled, might aswell have the nippers close together   , jeeze maybe thats where the twins are coming in plus the one on board now=three   . I didnt get scanned my 1st app, just signitures.

Was looking a prams yesteday-nothing    my brother is cracking up as he wants to get it orderd, so have decided on the Baby Jogger city mini, told him yesterday and thats it-hes getting it before I can change my mind again, the girls on the twin thread rave about it and have to say have yet to see a bad report on it, so he said he'll get all the accessories aswell   .

Car seats next and a few bits a pieces, mainly sheets and blankets, couple more bottles and thats us    . Just will be waiting for the stork after that     still scared but excited.

Twin mums posted on the top tips for twins about hospital bag if any of you can advise   .

  to everyone, hope your all well, Emak and Jelly can you believe your next   .


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls bleeding again


----------



## emak

Awww jasus no ,how heavy is it ,what colour is the blood?


----------



## IGWIN79

Redy browny colour not to heavy , just a wee bit on pants , but only brown when i wipe now   

Have cramps but dont know if its wind or the constapation , as i have had them since ec 

really down ffs


----------



## emak

Hey if its brownish then thats usually old blood    you know i had period pains up until about 13 weeks please god its just your system getting rid of the old stuff .Are you gonna call hospital in morning? 
Im sure your head is fried ,im so sorry that you are having to go through this pet.


----------



## IGWIN79

thanks emma 
Dont think there is much point to be honest i have scan on fri , if it gets any worse then i will 
hoping it is old blood , convinced its all over


----------



## holly01

Accck S/C dont give up hope pet loads of girls have brown bleeding for weeks after bfp,its the red thats the one to worry about pet   
if i was u i wudnt be witin til fri i would be getin meself an appointment 2mara as u worryin til fri wont do u an baba any gud
i will be    away for u pet


----------



## Velma

Oh Class Sparty wont be too much longer    am sure you will be all excited to get that done!

BP so glad all went well - am sure it put your mind at rest especially as you could see them moving on screen, so it's just that you are finding it hard to feel that yourself! Hope the tablets help - your having a hard run of it    

Emac - Hope labour comes soon for you hun - i was just thinking at weekend cant wait to meet my LO but by your stage i will be like a cat on a hot tin roof!    So i'm sure the waiting game at that stage is hard! I guess you just dont know what way your body reacts to pregnancy til it hits and sometimes it feels like you have aged 50 years hope you feel a bit better soon   

Sweetchilli -    all is ok hun!! I agree contact hospital to advise!  

Oh was great - was visiting all weekend - she is such a wee honey    Sister and baby doing great!    Emac baby is called Aoibheann (Aiveen)

Velma x


----------



## IGWIN79

well alls ok , she said because i am having a bleed every weekend she will see me every week if she has to , she said it could be sign of  threatened miscarriage ,but its so common as well so have to take it  easy , woke up yesterday morning feeling great and not feeling preg at  all so that scared me lol , but then later on DH said i went pure  white and thats when the bleed started ,and i felt awful , so its the  way it happened as well that scared me 
well suposed to be 8 weeks  todays by the last scan  and hes measuring 7+5 so it right by my ivf  dates 
Nothing but worry , poor DH l is pulling what ever hair he has  left out lol  thanks girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  

Emak - can't believe that you are nearly term.  I remember being so big, and never actually being able to believe that I would have a baby - and now it's as if it's all I ever knew    Once the baby arrives, all the health problems should disppear hopefully.

Sweetchilli - I wouldn't say anything.  Hope the bleeding stops, as you don't need any extra worry.

Hi to everyone else.  Being working Fri, Sat and Sun, so just trying to catch up.  Hope everyone is well.  Zara is doing great.


----------



## mariabelfast

Absolutely delighted for you Sweetchilli   take all the scans & put your mind at rest. Sounds like you've a lovely team looking after you, makes a big difference.

glad to hear you got the all clear Jelly.

not long now Emak!!!

Well good news from me got james & sophia home late last week. Both feeding well and putting on great weight. Delirious with tiredness mind you. if you have any helpful tips Holly they'd be greatly appreciated

Probably wont be posting that often as at the moment think I only get 15 mins a day to myself   but i'm thinking of everyone & cant wait to hear all your good news.

Bye ladies,
maria


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli thats fantastic news that alls good ,was thinking away about you all day but this first chance i have to get online ,great that they are gonna scan you every week at least it should relax you a wee bit     

Maria wow brill that your wee babies are home and that they are gaining weight    im sure its a massive shock to the system having the two of them home (but all good)

Loopybud whats it like being back at work ? Im sure your missing wee Zara   I hope your right about health problems my doc has had to refer me to hospital regarding my hand and left arm ,if its not sorted before baby arrives im gonna have real problems handling a newborn ,have no power in arm at all  

Velma lovely name for your niece ,it must make you EVEN more excited to meet your lo  

BP yes you guessed it was on the ole nightshift AGAIN ,you wanna see the black rings under my eyes BUT last night was a bit better thankfully....btw floor is def not gleaming  

Nothing much to report my end ,have been keeping myself busy today ,managed to wrap all my christmas pressies still have about 4 to buy so quite well organised ,also was sorting out stuff in the babys room and filled changing  bag    omg its starting to feel so real i can still hardly believe that im gonna be having a baby in a few weeks time ....enough to bring a wee tear (of joy) to my eyes ,im soooooooooo excited   
E xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe emak , its only like yesterday that i was on ff looking to see how you got on on your OTD 
Now wee baba will be here soon , god so excitied for you


----------



## Ladyhex

SW~im so over the moon for you hun..as the girls have said never worry (easy me saying it ) about a few days    hope neil hasnt pulled to much out        .


----------



## Babypowder

Maria, great news your wee bundles are home    glad to hear their thriving, even if their mummys knackered   .

  to everyone.


----------



## NCKB

HI GIRLS.... 

Just logged on for a min to see how everyone is.. have a loan of the SIL's laptop for a day or so but its about to go dead     

How are you all... LMK 22 wks gone      baba will be here before you know it.. 

AFM im goin good, bobbi-mae is just over 20 wks and is a right little madam has me wrapped around her littl finger    but wouldnt have it any other way, cant believe how time is flying i want her to stay a baby forever   

right better go b4 this silly com shuts down on me will log back on tom for proper chat xxxxxxxxxxx 

hi to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

everyone,

30wks today   cant actually believe it-never thought i'd see it, just       these wee baba's make it the last leg and into the world, cant wait to meet them    .

Hope everyone is well, velma, sparty, MrsB, Nana, Emak, Crazykate, Jelly, LMK, SW, im sure there is more of us waiting on our bundles, maybe should do a list   .


----------



## Sparty

BP how fab 30 weeks    I'm hitting the halfway mark today. Think a list is a good idea..
Sw glad all was well at the scan
Velma I can't wait, seems like ages since the last scan. Love the name Aoibheann, bet she is a wee cutie
Emak love that your so organised, packing the bag must make it seem really close   
Marie glad to hear James and Sophia are home and doing well
Loopybud sounds like a long working weekend - do you get days off during the week?
Hi Lmk, Holly, NCKB, Kate, Jelly, MrsB, Nana, Missy, Cate and anyone I've forgotten - Hope your all well xx


----------



## Velma

Class BP 30 weeks its brill to see the weeks clock up    Fab Sparty - so good when you realise you are half way through - i am between you two will be 25 weeks tomorrow - so it's great seeing your tickers move on!   

BP list would be great - as i am totally lost regarding when people are due etc!

Sparty am sure it does seem like an age since last scan i know mine did - but so exciting to get the 20 week one done - i keep looking at my photos    

Girls - Aoibheann was great such a wee sweetheart, and it has gotten me so excited about waiting for our we bundle - it is such a miracle.

By the way - when is the next scan after 20 weeks anyone??

NCKB - glad to hear all going well - the time passes so quickly - i'm sure you can't believe she is that old already! 

Emac - OMG look at all the days left for you    will be waiting patiently for the news    oh i'm so excited for you LOL!! You sound so organised - i suppose you have to be!

maria delighted to hear James and sophia are now home - hope you are all settling in really well and enjoying having the whole family together!    Hope things settle down and bit and you get some rest!

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

,

What a     day. How is everyone?

Just wondering did/do any of you girls have weird dreams being pg? Lastnight, I dreamt amongst other things, id ordered the wrong buggy, wrong colour everything, then I was going to a friends with the twins and had forgotten change bag and feeds, so I went to the kitchen and was about to use ordinary milk, til my friend reminded me I use formula as the twins are too young, so had to run to the chemist    I woke up relieved that it was only a dream    maybe its just panic setting in   .

Hope everyone is well, the tickers are fairly moving! Eeeeeeeeeemmmmmmakkkkk anything?


----------



## emak

BP still here ,had a wee false alarm last night ,i had a really sharp intense pain lasting about 60 secs enough to break a sweat and make my eyes water ,then period type pains all night had to take a couple of pain killers but im grand today    was really hoping that it would lead to something but not looking likely.I have been having crazy dreams too (thats when i manage to sleep) the other morning i dreamt i was caring for 2 kids ...they werent mine and i dont know who owned them BUT the baby went missing ,couldnt find it anywhere actually woke me up in a bit of a panic     very strange indeed.

Hows everyone else been VERY quiet about here ,jelly any movement at your end


----------



## Velma

Hey BP yeah i am also having weird dreams. Can't wait til my ticker is under 100 days   

Aw emak i'm sure you were thinking that was time - hopefully wont be too much longer   

Last night i dreamt that i had a girl who was born as a todler and was a different race and then i was trying to decide between two schools which one i was going to put her into!! Sounds like i have alot of dilema doesn't it   I better watch out for the psychological assessment   .

Hope everyone else is doing good!!

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Aww Emma, im sure you thought it was time, maybe your body getting ready? im getting quite periody feelings aswell, but they dont last long and aren't everyday.

Velma I actually lol'd at your toddler baby-so glad im not the only one with the dreams feel better now


----------



## cMac

Hello Ladies!!!

I haven't been on in ages but my wee sis has joined the cycle buddies thread so I thought I'd better look in.  I can't believe how fast everyone is moving 

Glad you are all well, I've just heard the front door open to the chinese delivery so I'm off my fill my face!

Take care! xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Maria: So pleased that James & Sophia are home, hope they're able to go longer between feeds soon so that you can get a reasonable amount of sleep.

Holly: Hope you're doing well and getting into some sort of routine.

Sweetchilli: Hope you don't have any more bleeds.

Emak: Not long for you now, hope labour goes smoothly for you.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well.

Not much from me apart from I didn't get the receptionist post, will keep looking though. .


----------



## Sparty

Cmac lovely to see you back - hope the bump is getting big. Must pop on to the cycle thread and say hello to your sister.

Well said Lx, How are things with you chick?
Bunny has stepped down as mod for awhile, not sure who is taking over

Cate  

Velma 100 days the countdown is on    lol love the toddler dream. 

Bp Amazing how vivid dreams are when your pg. I woke up one morning last week thinking DH was missing. I couldn't remember his name so telling people he was missing proved difficult.. Kept trying to recall things about his appearance to descibe him and get people to help me look for him... it was a relief to wake up and find him there. He just    at me! 

Emak any more signs? Oh just think you will be a mum soon   

Jelly what about you? 

Roll on Thursday for my scan - can't wait. Have an interview tomorrow - hope my nerves hold up   
Quick question - the posts are coming up with the oldest first and newest last, I can't remember how to change this.. can anyone help?

Hi to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## emak

Sparty good luck with the interview and also your scan    sorry cant help regarding the posts but all of a sudden i have been getting emails sent to my yahoo account of posts after i make a post on a thread ,i havent changed anything on my profile ...any ideas girls


Is everything ok with Bunny?  

Cmac hope your chinese was yummy   

Im still waiting girls only so called sign is (sorry tmi) diahorea(sp) all weekend BUT im guessing that is down to the amount of fresh pineapple ,fruit and fruit juice im consuming .....think i could survive on fruit and fizzy drinks at the moment my wee baby is gonna be born addicted on lemonade ...not good at all really trying hard now to stick to water bubs is going crazy in my belly right now think it must have been the cola bottles i was eating ...makes a change from me poking my belly to try get a reaction    Im cracking up with DH we had a name choosen for months now he has decided that he doesnt want to use it and everything i suggest he says no   

Who is watching X factor cannot believe that Wagner is still there   
Chat later


----------



## IGWIN79

Hello my lovley ladies , What have we all been up to then      

Babypowder , how you and twins doing 

Emak  is the constapation still annoying you , me to its so uncomfortable   what all can we take  i am on fibogel and its working but i think i need something stronger 

Big hi to LADYHEX   

Sparty how are you hun ??

Girls as for dreams i had a really vivid one the other night and it terrified me , just think my wee brain is just thinking over time , and worrying to much , as for SEX i am missing it big time        

Loopyone , loopybud, imk and crazycate , how are you all ?

Big hello to CMACs wee sis if you looking in   

Had scan today and babas still doing ok , so      alls ok for 12 week scan , i can have another scan if i want to , but i am getting myself so worked up everyweek for scan , so i think i will try and wait it out 
Theres no more bleeding just brown stuff on wiping now and agiain , so trying to ignore it lol easier said than done   

Big hi to everyone else


----------



## emak

Mrs Chilli great to hear from you ,you have been very quiet all weekend ,thank god all is good with bubs OMG i could NEVER turn down a scan fair play to you   btw im not constipated quite the opposite ....think you might be mixing me up with someone else maybe BP  You can use lactose too .
God love your poor DH when you decide to    he wont know whats hit him      

Where is everyone these days its very quiet


----------



## IGWIN79

I know emak , very quiet      
prob was bp i was thinking of lol  doppy me


----------



## Sparty

Hey SW I'm doing grand. Have you tried figs or prunes? I only ever tried fibogel once and didn't think it was great for getting things moving. Glad the bleeding has stopped and the baba is doing well. 

Thanks Emak, the interview went grand, can't wait for the scan on Thursday. Think Bunny is taking a break because she just moved house and has recently started university. Not a big fan of the X-factor but watched the show on saturday - who went out in the results show?


----------



## lgs30

hi emak they say  thats a sign of baby comin when you get the runs appart it the bowels get read of it so you can push baby out


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Emma - Maybe you're wee baby wants to meet mummy!  Here's hoping.

Welcome home James and Sophia.

Sparty - half way!  On the nearer side of 40 now.  I'm only working 3 days, but doing evenings and week-ends so that dh has Zara as much as possible.

Lgs30 - Imk - hope you and baba's are all ok.

Glad everyone's scan have went well.  Isn't it so good seeing the wee miracles on the screen?

Zara has another tooth through.  That's her 6th.  She's rolling everywhere, and can stand holding on, but isn't pulling herself up yet.  She claps her hands all the time, and waves bye bye.  She is such a wee dote, and has such a wee personality.  Dh had to move the cot down to-night as she is trying to sit up in the cot by pulling on the bars.  It's hard leaving her, but needs must!

Big hi to everyone else.  Louise


----------



## sparklyme

Awwww Holly only just got ur news.  Congratulations on ur 2 wee babas   the names are lovely.  I'm sure ur world had turned upside down but it is so worth every second.  Dh and I are delighted for you xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

Sorry I'm just rarely on & today it's to ask advice.  I'm really not selfish or self obsessed - just trying to avoid forums & be "normal" after last year.  The sadness & m/c on here hurt me & brings back memories I'm trying to avoid atm  
Hope you understand

N0w 25 wks pregnant & need to start thinking about a travel system for Munchkin.  I'm just 5 feet tall so would like something not too heavy & cumbersome.
Would really appreciate your views/advice?

Thank you!

Love Sharon
xxxxxxxx


----------



## crazykate

Big hello to everyone

Sorry haven't been on much lately just can't find the energy after a full days work at the moment  

Just a quicky tonight as we're off to MIL's.............. hope everyone is doing really well afm had 16 week scan last week and all is good. MW appt today lasted all of five minutes but got to hear heartbeat which was great!  Starting to feel movement now too woooooooohoooooo.

ShoppingQueen - hey hun I'm completely befuddled with all the pram bits and bobs!  Don't know where to start! 

Must go.........

Kate xx


----------



## Cate1976

Sharon & crazyKate: If there's a big difference in height between you and DH/DP then you really do need to look at prams with adjustable handle. We got the iCandy Pear partly for that reason, we've had to put that away and replace it with Graco Quattro Tour Duo due to whoever was on lower seat of the icandy being able to kick the back of the upper seat. The handle height is ok for both DH and I. Not sure if all Graco's are like that. There Quattro Tour comes in both single and tandem versions. Also think about weight of the pram if you're going to be getting it in and out of the car lots.

Hi to everyone else.

Not much from me apart from starting to think about what small things to get girls for their first Birthday and also Christmas presents. One big thing we are getting is the MegaBlocks table which comes with some blocks in it and it has the advantage of folding down when it's not being used so we'll be able to store it easily. The price of some things is shocking and with a lot of it, you're paying for the name especially things that go with tv programmes.


----------



## emak

Good luck ladies with the pram shopping ,i got mines in smyths sale when i was only 22 weeks and if im honest have gone off it a bit    but will have to do ,doubt i will be using it for too long will possibly buy a buggy soon enough in either a pink OR blue theme   

Cate im sure your house must be coming down with toys for the girls ,must be hard finding somewhere to store them all .When is their birthdays?

Where the heck is everyone else AND can someone tell me how i stop getting emails from ff ,after i post on a thread i get emails if someone else posts after me ,havent a clue whats going on as i didnt change anything on my profile
2 WEEKS TO GO


----------



## Cate1976

Emak: House isn't coming down with toys, have more clothes than anything else. We don't have a lot of storage space and girls do go to lots of groups. The toys we do have, have been carefully chosen to be stimulating for them and also ones which cover a wide age range, biggest being a couple that do 6-36 months. Babies don't really need a lot of toys until they start being awake more than asleep at around 4-6 months.

Their birthday is 1st December. Not fully decided what we're doing for it yet, there's a couple of possibilities.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Velma

OMG EMAK - 2 weeks how fab!!!    I'm gonna gamble and say there's a wee boy in there!    How exciting to be meeting your LO so soon - do you think you will get all emotional at the birth? I think i probably will - still can't believe my wee miracle is with me!    Aw dont be worrying about the pram - alot of people seem to get more than one cause they go off them etc and if you got it in the sale at least you didn't pay full wack and it's so hard to know what all you want til you are using it i guess.

Cate at least at this age i'm sure they will appreciate anything and doesn't have to be all the latest stuff!

crazy - glad scan went well and hearing heart beat is fab    i think i started getting movement around then too but wasn't too sure about it - its great as that starts to increase so you will be loving it over the next while!

shoppingqueen - good to hear from you - people have different senarios so dont feel guilty. I was so confused about the whole pram situation too. Thankfully in the end DH's friend gave us their pram or else they were gonna chuck it - its a mamas and papas pramette, i was gonna go with maxi cosi car seat at people said it was the lightest and had only looked in mothercare at their travel systems  that would go with this, but the pramette seems handy enough (has buggy and pram all integrated and then you can just slot the car seat on top when in buggy mode) and i will see how that does me for a while anyway   

schilli - glad the scan went well hun!

Sparty good luck for scan today hun - will be fantastic - i was so happy seeing so much couldnt stop looking at the photos!   

AFM - am now under the 100 day mark - woohooo!!    and no more crazy dreams to report   

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

,

Emakkkkkk get the curries into ya,that wee ba is just so comfy in there, have you really gone off your pram? Once your wee son    lol is snuggled up in it Im sure you'll love it, and like others have said you'll prob end up with a buggy anyway!

Shopping queen, pram shopping is a nightmare! a couple of my friends have the Quinnys and their about 5'2 in height, dont know much about the buggy though,but they seemed to like it.

Cate picking toys is hard at this stage, are your two walking yet? I think in the nursery for that age group it was the blocks like you said, a couple of dolls, 1st jigsaws, books, and some noisy toys like the v-tech stuff, with sounds or that, I always like the boots range-learning through play and the best is at Christmas their all 3for2. Branded toys are so expensive.

Velma   glad your doing well, Im with you on the team    for Emak! Havent had too many more dreams myself   .

Crazykate, glad scan went well, are you consultant led? The dopplers are great and so reassuring, though wouldnt have  aclue how to use one myself! Great your feeling movment, it just gets better   .

Hosp today for me, get my blood results think my iron is low-last few days Ive been so weak, my arms and legs especially, its not tiredness (though I dont sleep great at night) no amount of sleep helps, it feels more like my legs are going to give way, I have to sit every few mins during doing anything, cant even stand to brush my teeth, might just be the joys of carrying all the weight    and their planning on pushing me to 38/9 weeks-not a chance! 

Hi to everyone else, stop lurking and get on and tell us the biz


----------



## Velma

BP good luck today hun - it doesn't sound great esp as you say to go on for another 7 or 8 weeks. Will be good to see what the blood tests say. Make sure you bulk up on some good iron rich foods and maybe you need some extra energy foods i'm sure the 2 wee ones are taking it outta you alright! When is the earliest they would bring you in? haven't a clue about the whole twin thing i'm afraid!

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Hiya!

Well as suspected my iron is very low, have to go on Mon morn for a drip to be put in, then take it from there, have to say my iron has been stopped and started again a few times, because of all the vomiting, thought the Dr would have went mad, but he was fine and said its hard because all the different dr's I've seen have contradicted (sp?) each other, every app I see a different person as they work as a team.

Other thing is my wee twin has only grown 1/2 ounce in 2wks, big twin is doing fine nearly 4lb. So back next wk for a growth scan, have heard this before and its turned out fine or they've caught up, so not going to worry too much, but if no change Dr did say about an early delivery    he said its not even the weights its the fact they can clearly see no real growth.  

     my wee one will be well.


----------



## Velma

Aw BP - good you got seen hun - hopefully the drip will give you a huge boost!
Will be    the growth scan goes well. Make sure you rest up and take care of yourself and try and get some high iron foods into you before you go in on mon!

Velma x


----------



## shoppingqueen

Thinking of you BP - with twinnies on board they really must sap all that iron.
Hoping the smaller twin takes a wee growth spurt soon.
Sorry you've had such conflicting advice.

Take care of you & rest lots

Love SQ
XXX


----------



## Sparty

Thanks Velma, your were right it was amazing. Everything is good with the wee baba and the heart was beating at 153bpm. I was so worried as I have not really felt much at all, turns out the placenta is between my stomach and the baby so that means its harder to feel the baby move. Can't believe how much they can see. Bet its great to be under the 100 days. Great that you got a pram from your friend. I have managed to get moses basket, cot and car seat from my sis and sil. Only thing I plan to buy is the pram - thinking of the bugaboo. 

Bp hope and     the wee twin has a growth spurt before the next scan, 4lb sounds like a nice weight for twin 2. Hopefully the drip will give you a bit more energy   .

Kate I'm glad all was good at the16wk scan, its so lovely hearting the heartbeat.

Emak hope all is good with you, not long now. I'm thinking a girl. I managed to sort out the  order of the posts but have not looked at how to stop the emails, but it is a pain, fills the inbox up.

Loopybud, Zara sounds like such fun, must be lovely seeing her learn how to do things like clapping and waving.

SQ I was considering a travel system as I thought it would be great to lift the car seat onto pram if the baby was sleeping but then thought about the weight and have decided it might be very heavy. Really like the bugaboo pram because they look quite neat. Might wait until the new year sales, see if I can get it a bit cheaper. 

Cate good luck with the birthday plans for the twins

Hi to everyone else, must go check the dinner xxx


----------



## Sparty

Emak go to profile then on the left hand side under modify profile - notifications -  scroll down to current topic notifications tick the threads you don't want emailed about and click to update your profile.. Hope this works, I've only just done mine.
Sparty x


----------



## emak

Sparty thanks chic for the help ,was it happening to you too? I cant understand why it started in the first place i never changed anything on my profile before.Brill your scan went well   

Cate thanks for filling me in on the development of babies 

BP      sent you email on **

Crazykate great your scan went well too ,i always find the mw appointments a bit of anti climax compared to hossie ones when you get a viewing of baby.

Velma WHOOOO HOOOOOO     

Nothing happening at my end no twinges nada nought ,had reflexology this morning at hospital which was nice ,just wish this lo would start getting a move on ,im soooooooooooo impatient !!!!
Hope everyone else is well.
E xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Velma

Aw Emac - i'm sure you are looking for every sign now - but sure its a good sign you little one is so content in there    and wont be that much longer now til they are in your arms. How are you feeling generally at this stage?

Sparty - glad to hear all perfect and that you thoroughly enjoyed the scan - is so amazing to see so much detail. There are loads of people that seem to feel very little due to the position of the placenta. It definately helps to get some things given to you - at the mo i am looking at cot beds as i want something that will do a while longer rather than just the cot!   

Girls - after the 20 week scan how often do you get scanned at apps? I have a hospital midwife app at 28 weeks - just wondering if i will get another scan then?

Hope you are all doing good!

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone!
sorry long time no speak!
how is everyone doing? time is flying eh?
emac hopefully things will start moving soon for ya hun the last few weeks can seem the longest i reckon mostly because your so impatient to me bubs  
babypowder hope your little twinnie catches up soon    how are you otherwise?any more strange dreams?i had one two nights ago which i was still during tx on my two week wait and i only imagined i was pg or something like that you no how dreams also include other random stuff!  
woke up and when i felt my tum i felt so relieved that is was a dream!
velma nice to see the days clocking up hun how are things with you?   
a big hi to anyone i missed!  
afm all is good on my side ! odd bout of sickness! had to start taking iron was supposed to start weeks ago but was too nervous     i think there making me sick today anyway will see if i still feel same tommorow and if so will have to change! anyone else have this prob? 
well thats all for now!
talk laters!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## crazykate

Evening all


EMAK are you STILL here!!!  No sign of LO yet I'm getting excited for you though I'm sure your fed up now.


MrsB - how you going? Hope you're feeling better   


Sparty the scans are great aren't they though I have to say I'm still very anxious when I go and the dr knows it.  I'm supposed to be shared care too but all my appts except for one have been at the hossie I suppose after mc they are just taking extra care.


SQ how's you chick?  Hope all is well xx


Girls how real are all these dreams   I'm waking up sometimes and having to take a few minutes to gather myself and work out if it was real or not!!  


Still killed with heartburn big time   


MW appt lasted all of 5mins!!  Hb was 148bpm and she was even able to pick up baby moving on the doppler   


Ordered a pram today wooohoooooo a mothercare My3...........




hi to all you lovely ladies gotta go dinner is here and I'm bloody starving!!


----------



## Babypowder

,

Crazykate, glad all is going well, barr the heartburn    nothing worse, what do you take? think a lot of us have had to resort to zantac from g.p. Must have a peek at your pram   .

MrsB hows the iron going? have to say it does not agree wth me at all, have had the tablets and the syrup, the dr said it effects ppl different, but if I can say anything it would be to take it! they kept starting and stopping mine while monitoring my bloods, but they've dropped so much im going on the drip tomorrow, think all the vomiting I had didnt help either.

Haha loving all the random dreams, our poor wee heads must be fried.

Velma, not sure about the scans, your fairly motoring now   .

Sparty glad your scan went well, fast heart-rate they say is a girl    well the old wives do   . must go and do that on my profile as I keep getting them aswell!

SQ any luck with the pram hunting?

Emak, you still waiting? tick tock little baby, we're all waiting     .

Girls, are/did you wash all babies clothes, blankets? I was just going to do it for hospital bag and a few sheets cause their wee faces are going to be lying on them, or do you need to wash everything? I was thinking even if a did a lot of vests as they touch the skin it wouldnt matter about the actual clothes when their home. Do you need to bother with the bibs and muslin squares? I cant imagine washing any clothes they get as gifts-think i'll be busy enough   .

Hi to everyone.


----------



## emak

Hi ladies ,what a horrible day.
Crazykate good to here from you and yes im still here    ,how exciting ordering your pram ,shame about heartburn mines is murdering me at the moment have been puking past week or so the acid is that bad   hope you feel better soon.

BP hope the iron drip wasnt too bad and that twin is growing away inside mums tum   

Mrs B sorry cant help regarding the iron ,hopw you are feeling better.

Velma i always got scanned at my hospital apps BUT they were with the docs/consultants or in fetal assesment unit not with regular midwife apps ,i had them in health centre ,maybe different in your health board area  

Sparty hows you huni? 

LMK Loopybud and one ,sweetchilli and co where are you all been very quiet on this thread recently.

AFM i spent 4.5 hrs in hospital today had antenatal app and my blood pressure was sky high ,doctor done scan and internal ,still not favourable for a strech and sweep ,baby still not engaged approx weight between 8 and 9 lbs ...oh god help me ,im thinking i was a section now lol .Anyways i was sent to fetal assesment unit to have bp monitored over hour or so ,all 5 readings were still high ,they were going to admit me but since all my bloods came back ok they have sent me home with blood pressure tablets and told to come back for monitoring on thursday ,then back to antenatal clinic on monday ,they have booked me in for induction on 18.11.10 which im not too impressed about ,thats admission 8 days over seems like everything i have to say seems to fall on deaf ears   awell that may all change depends on the bp etc .This is def the longest drag now ,was nearly hoping they would admit me and just get things moving so to speak but suppose they know what they are doing and this LO seems to have NO intention of making an appearance   
Later ladies


----------



## IGWIN79

God emak , your going through the mill hun , and they say baba is already 8  to 9lbs   and they are letting you wait another 3 weeks   
i think with your blood pressure and everything else they are more and lighty to take you earier than that maybe when your over again with them they will change things if your bp is still to high, they wont risk much when it comes to your  blood pressure  , well the one good thing is your baba is nice and healthy ,hes got  to comfy in mummies tummy !!!lol , youll have to have a wee word with him   

Babypowder hope all went well today , hope it wasnt to sore hun   

Big hi to everyone , Oh and crazycate congrats on scan hun


----------



## Babypowder

Morn,

How is everyone?

Hospital was fine yesterday-they dont do a drip now its through your vain a mil at a time while checking your obv's, stuff is digusting its like marmite   , thankfully I had no reaction-barr a bit of sickness in the afternoon that a nap cured, so back on Thurs and over the wkend, then maybe once more after that and I should finally not feel like my legs are going to give way! Midwife said 4times on it should give me a boost plus what im taking at home.

Aww emak you may have a word with that wee one, get its head down! im sure their worried about pre-eclamsia, so good their keeping an eye on your BP, just a pity they wouldn't just section you and let your body have a break iyknwim, baby is full term, so no real need to push you to 40wks, think that ok for girls that have sailed through pg or are on baby number 2,3 or that but you've had  lots of complications   .

Hope eveyone is well, think i'll go back to bed   .


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hi Girls, 

Do you mind if I join you again, just had my first scan at the hospital. Soo happy that everything is going well, my little munckin No 2 waved and kicked away even though she/he is only 13 weeks !!!

Hello to everyone


----------



## Ladyhex

Have a read at this girls its so true !!!

Big hello to all 

Written by a 90 year old

This is something we should all read at least once a week!!!!! Make sure
you read to the end!!!!!!
Written by Regina Brett, 90 years old, of the Plain Dealer, Cleveland ,
Ohio .
"To celebrate growing older, I once wrote the 45 lessons life taught me.
It is the most requested column I've ever written.
My odometer rolled over to 90 in August, so here is the column once
more:
1. Life isn't fair, but it's still good.
2. When in doubt, just take the next small step.
3. Life is too short to waste time hating anyone.
4. Your job won't take care of you when you are sick. Your friends and
parents will. Stay in touch.
5. Pay off your credit cards every month.
6. You don't have to win every argument. Agree to disagree.
7. Cry with someone. It's more healing than crying alone.
8. It's OK to get angry with God. He can take it.
9. Save for retirement starting with your first paycheck.
10. When it comes to chocolate, resistance is futile.
11. Make peace with your past so it won't screw up the present.
12. It's OK to let your children see you cry.
13. Don't compare your life to others. You have no idea what their
journey is all about.
14. If a relationship has to be a secret, you shouldn't be in it.
15. Everything can change in the blink of an eye. But don't worry; God
never blinks.
16.. Take a deep breath. It calms the mind.
17. Get rid of anything that isn't useful, beautiful or joyful.
18. Whatever doesn't kill you really does make you stronger.
19. It's never too late to have a happy childhood. But the second one is
up to you and no one else.
20. When it comes to going after what you love in life, don't take no
for an answer.
21. Burn the candles, use the nice sheets, wear the fancy lingerie.
Don't save it for a special occasion. Today is special.
22. Over prepare, then go with the flow.
23. Be eccentric now. Don't wait for old age to wear purple.
24. The most important sex organ is the brain.
25. No one is in charge of your happiness but you.
26. Frame every so-called disaster with these words 'In five years, will
this matter?'
27. Always choose life.
28. Forgive everyone everything.
29. What other people think of you is none of your business.
30. Time heals almost everything.. Give time time.
31. However good or bad a situation is, it will change.
32. Don't take yourself so seriously. No one else does.
33. Believe in miracles.
34. God loves you because of who God is, not because of anything you did
or didn't do.
35. Don't audit life. Show up and make the most of it now.
36. Growing old beats the alternative -- dying young..
37. Your children get only one childhood.
38. All that truly matters in the end is that you loved.
39. Get outside every day. Miracles are waiting everywhere.
40. If we all threw our problems in a pile and saw everyone else's, we'd
grab ours back.
41. Envy is a waste of time. You already have all you need.
42. The best is yet to come...
43. No matter how you feel, get up, dress up and show up.
44. Yield.
45. Life isn't tied with a bow, but it's still a gift."
Its estimated 93% won't forward this. If you are one of the 7% who will,
forward this with the title '7%'.
I'm in the 7%. Friends are the family that we choose.


----------



## Mamabud

Hopeful - congrats on your BFP!  

Emak - Zara was estimated at 8lb, and was 9lb 12!!  So near, yet so far - happy days!  Finding it hard to get time to post, now I'm back at work.  Imk's mum is in hospital, so she is pre-occupied, but baby is doing fine   

Lgs30 - how's Danny and you?

Babypowder - I didn't wash anything new, and Zara was fine.  I think you'll be busy enough with two babies!!

Hi to everyone else I've missed.


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi ANDREA        i know your having a peek      

Bi hi to everyone else


----------



## hopewishpray

Hey everyone  just a quick update we have got our date for first appoinment at royal for the 16th Nov so thats some movemen t.
Myself and the hubby went to see a lady who helps with fertility using diet and achupuncture she was very helpful and said basically my DH needed more zinc than what he was getting in the vitamins we had as he has low motility so we have doubled his intake of it!! she wants to see us after we see specialist and work from their she was very helpful and didnt even charge us for the first concultation.
hope everone is keeping well   xoxoxox


----------



## Babypowder

,

Just a quickey, Hopeful, fab news on your scan, miracle number two on the way   .

Loopybud hope Zara is doing well, just going to wash the stuff for hospital bag and not bother with anything else, as you say think i'll be a tad busy   .

Holly if your looking in think your right im looking at two 6lbers   .

Twins staying put for now, didnt see consultant today as I was lead to believe    but dr today said either dr last wk was way out with measurments or the wee twin has taken a spurt, they now weigh 4lb 7oz and 4lb 2oz! well if you can take that as gospel    but of course main thing is they are healthy and thriving-nothing more important.
Caved today and asked the flavours-DP really wanted to know, but they both are sitting deep in my pelvis with their legs crossed, so couldnt see a thing-relieved now as think it would have spoilt it for us.
Back on Monday and Thurs for more iron, plus what I had today so hopefully that helps   .

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## emak

BP thats a fab weight sooooooooooooooooo happy that the 2 wee monkeys are thriving ,so do you think you will ask flavour on next scan?? Im not washing the new stuff as its in either pink or blue with labels still attached just incase a mistake has been made   

Lmk hope your mum is ok and that your bump and K are doing well.

Loopybud thanks for filling us in about Lmk ,wow Zara was a big baby ,am i right in thinking you had a section

Ladyhex so true what you have posted

Hopewishpray hope all goes well with app ,at least things are moving for you now.

Hopeful glad scan went well ...lucky you a second miracle on the way.

Nothing much happening with me was at fetal assesment this morning ,blood pressure is under control with meds but are leaving me sooooo sleepy and also baby me thinks ,had a trace done too so all good withy him/her    back with consultant on Monday hopefully we can get the eviction date moved forward a bit    
Love to all 
Emma x


----------



## Velma

Hi Girls,

BP so glad to hear that you LO has caught up - thats great news!! Had to laugh at you wanting to know the flavours now - but they aren't giving much away   !! LOL How you finding the iron now?? hope its giving you a boost.

I know someone who washed all their stuff for the LO and then the baby was big and couldnt fit into any of the new born stuff so shre couldnt't bring it back - i guess applies more to someone just having the one but worth knowing!

Emak glad to hear blood pressure under control it's hardly surprising you are tired at this stage - make sure you get plenty of rest now - that is if you can sleep. Would be great if they took you earlier all crossed for you!   

hopeful - glad scan went great   

loopy - not surprised you dont have much time to post! It's busy for you i'm sure being back at work! and juggling it all.

AFM - Am being referred on to specialist to check for arthritis as have been getting alot of pain in joints since 19 weeks although have fluid too so hoping it's just that. Also had a funny turn at acupuncture the other night, have been getting strange weak and sore shoulders and started to feel uncomfortable and then nearly passed out - i was on my back at the time - so i anyone else experienced anything like this would love to know as not sure if it's pregnancy related or linked to episodes i have. Heard my cousin had a wee boy the other day and she gave him the name we were planning on using if it's a boy - i know its stupid but i was gutted LOL. Anyway moan over   

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Velma, not sure about the sore/weak shoulders, I have been very weak in my legs and arms-can hardly hold hairdryer for eg. but they say its b/c of my iron, have you had yours checked?

But did have similar re: passing out at my 20wk scan and nearly at a couple after that if it took any lenght of time, where you completely flat lying? There is a vain or nerve (cant rem what midwife said)  near the bottom of your back-when you lie for a while it affects circulation and you can pass out as a result, they prop me up so im not totally flat, but the twins dont always co-operate so can be lying there a while, how long does your accu last?

Great your seeing a specialist-hopefully the app wont be long coming round   

Arrrrrggggg name stealers    lol.


----------



## emak

Velma poor you with joint pain ,i too had/have really sore legs mostly my knees since about 18 weeks like you im carrying A LOT of fluid omg you wanna see my legs ,i never got it looked at by docs i just put it down to fluid and carrying excess weight suppose we will know soon enough   

Girls wanna ask a wee question this morning i had a show whooo hoooooo have had really strong braxton hicks since last night ,did any of yous have a show and how long was it before you went into labour ....trying not to build my hopes up that baby will be here soon but im getting soooooooooooooooo excited ohhhhhh and i little sore lol

E xxxx


----------



## betty-77

OOOOHHH EMAK.................SO excited for you!!!!!! never got to experience any of that myself but sounds good, hope you dont have too much longer to wait xxxx


----------



## Dannii_Doots

Hello  
Sorry to but in girls but emak when i had a show i went into  established labour about four hours later, didn't actually think i was in labour because i was only 36wks    maybe its time    good luck


----------



## emak

Thanks girls ,just dont know what to think .Im getting quite strong period pains all day but they are there all the time ,not coming and going like i thought contractions would be like hmmmmmmm my head is fried


----------



## Dannii_Doots

emak maybe ring and ask to speak to a midwife?? might just put your mind at ease


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak phone the midwife and say to them they will prob tell you to take a warm bath and try and stay at home until they get stronger , are they strong ?
I would try a warm bath it helped me , but def phone them and see


----------



## lgs30

omg emak the end is nigh me thinks xxxx


----------



## emak

Ladies a quick update while im still able to .......ended up rang labour ward during the night and told to come over (only 5 mins away from house ) was there until 5.30 am contractions were only 3 mins apart at one stage BUT nothing was happening with my cervix    so they gave me stronger painkillers ,told to go home have a bath try and stick it out for a few more hours in comfort of own home .Bath helped a bit but the pains are starting to return ,not as sore as they were earlier but im know its only gonna get worse lol.
So as i type this im bouncing on my ball sucking a lolly pop .............have 2 more pain killers to take @ 11.15 if im still home ,if waters break im outta here ..........wish me luck ,think im gonna need it im such a big baby


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak good luck hunnie , not long till you meet Baby K    
cant wait till see the text ITS BABY BOY LOL LOL .........


----------



## Ladyhex

Evening girls 

ohhhhhh Emak       it doesnt slow up on you.  Here's hoping your in the labour ward as i type this.  

Sweetchilli~ Emak better let us all know..no matter what time it is on the morning !!       

Big hello ladies


----------



## Sparty

Ahhh I'm so dumb    Had a post typed and closed the window instead of hitting post ...duh

Anyway    Emak your holding your wee bundle by now - best of luck mrs xxx

Bp glad the wee twin has caught up and both are doing well   

Velma pity about the name.. hope your feeling ok now chick, think lying on your back after the 1st trimester can cause blackouts (something to do with the vena cava, I think) - I know that my trainer at the gym has not allowed me to lay on my back to lift weights from I was 12 weeks and no stretching on back after exercise since about wk 16.

Well girls I got my pram today, went for a bugaboo bee 2010 model - so delighted with it.. got a thing from mothercare today offering 10% off so saved a bit off the RRP. 

Hope all you lovely ladies all having a fab wknd


----------



## cMac

Congratulations Emma!!!!  Delighted for you and DH, I'm sure you are enjoying all your cuddles from your little baby girl!!  Great news xxx

Hi to everyone else, not on much but I like to keep tabs on you all    20 week scan for me on Thursday, yippee!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Emma big congrats to you and DH , couldnt get back to sleep this morning after text message  
Awe hun so happy for yous ,


----------



## lgs30

AWW its a girl congrats hun well done just read it on f/b


----------



## Sparty

Congratulations Emak and DH, how lovely a baby girl.     All the very best xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Emma and DH! Hope you are recovering well  . So happy for you both.

Sweetchilli I was the same checking phone every loo trip lol!


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations Emak on your wee girl, hope all is well... Look forward to hearing what you are calling her!! xx

Missy xx


----------



## mollycat

congratulations on your 

so happy for you both


----------



## IGWIN79

hey mollycat , how you keeping hun ??


----------



## mollycat

hey sweetchilli...

doing ok kinda   having my final IVF.. throwing the towel in after this due to the costs im afraid so     it works...
and my test date is estimated for the 23rd of December so its gonna be all rainbows and laughter or dome and gloom   

how you keeping? many congratulations you btw.. its great to see so many BFP again...


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe hun , its so bloody hard i know especially coming up to christmas , but you know we are all here for you    
Will be saying  some wee prayers for yous to , we all will      For a BFP 
Its nice to hear from ya hun


----------



## mollycat

thanks a million Sweetchilli, need all the prayers i can get as i really dont know how i will face it if its not ment to be.

will keep in touch and let ya know the outcome x

hugs and kisses x


----------



## MissE

Emak and DH . So happy for you.

Mollycat good luck with this tx huni, i'll be       really hard for you.

A big hi to all the yummy mummies and all the lovely mummies-to-be.

Emma xx


----------



## jellybaba

Hi, big congrats to EMAK and DH o the birth of your baby girl    

Can't wait to hear how you got on - I'm bricking it lol


----------



## Velma

Can't believe i have missed so much! - Oh how exciting Emac!!    A girl - how lovely - i was wrong on my prediction - Sorry to hear you had a rough time hun! I hope the recovery is very speedy and that you are loving your your new found motherhood!! Hope Bubs is doing well for you - looking forward to your update when your are up to it ! CONGRATULATIONS !!!!  

Thanks girls for the update on feeling dodgy - yeah will wait and see - was only on my back 10 mins at most with head on pillow, had a few strange feelings previously with my shoulders and sitting upright with nausea but not a feeling of passing out. Will try and avoid the lying on my back tho!

Sparty - glad to hear you got your pram and all sorted - your motoring now!   And money off is always a good thing   

CMAC - good to hear from you - i'm sure you cant wait for the 20 week scan how exciting   

Hey Jelly - your next    Aw relax hun !! We will all be thinking of you!! I am getting so excited with all this news   

Velma x


----------



## Ladyhex

Congrats Emak and DH on the birth of your Baby daughter Olivia​​


----------



## Hopeful NI

EMAK & DH - Congratulations on the birth of Baby Olivia


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
how is everyone?
emak and dh congrats on the birth of your baby girl  you too must be chuffed to bits!   beautiful name too that you picked!    
you guys all friends on ** too?would you's like to have me as a friend?   
if you want pm me and i send u a link!that way we can all stay in contact  
hope everyone is well! 
am doing good myself! had doc appointment last week and im measuring in at 26 weeks!  am 19 tomorrow! cant believe how fast its going! 
well thats all for now will talk to u's later!
xxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Emma - so delighted for you and dh.  Love the name.  I'm sure you are enjoying mummyhood!

Mollycat - positive thinking for positive results xx

Big hello to everyone else.


----------



## mariabelfast

Big congratualtions EMAK on your baby girl.   
Reading there for about 15 minutes just catching up. hope i havent missed anyone elses good news.
Hope all the medical issues have settled sweetchilli & babypowder. 
Might not be the most prolific poster at the moment but i do think of everyone .
james & sophia are starting to stretch their feeds during the night. Also think im getting used to the sleep deprivation. at the paeditrician last week both doing really well been advised to keep sophia on the premature formula until weaning cos shes on the lower percentile. Never seen such an alert wee biddy mind you, think she'll buy & sell her brother in a few years!
Still havent managed to master feeding both at the same time. Any tips Cate or Holly?? Deliberately feeding them seperately so i can do it on my own during the day. Weather totally ******* me off tho, just want to get out with the kids in the pram.
Reacquainting myself with tripe tv during feeds. Slightly obsessed with X-factor and im a celebrity starting again soon.   What a saddo.
Hopefully i'll log on before as long next time and all you lovely ladies are keeping well.


----------



## NANA23

Hey Everyone 

Apols for not being in touch but OMG how things are moving on!!!!! 
Bril news for you Emak - I was so so happy to hear your great news - a wee girl....bless!! Hope you, baby and all are all doing ok - awh im sure you are just so so delighted 

Girls as for the rest of yous I had to read for near half an hour to catch up with all the bizz
Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying every min with their bumps!! 

All is great with me - I have been feeling bril thank god - have had the ole iron increased twice recently but apart from that me and bubas all seem to be doing well
In fact as i type here they are both kicking away like wee champions   
I have a scan next thurs so am looking forward to that
Apart from that all is quiet at my end 
I just cant believe how quick time is flying by for us all....mental

Anyways apols for not having much contact - i promise to be better at keeping in touch with you all 

Take care bumps and babes

NANA xxxx


----------



## crazykate

awwww EMAK and DH huge congratulations on the birth of beautiful Olivia that has really cheered me up   




Jelly good luck hun I'm sure you'll be fine xx


Hope everyone is keeping really well xx




I won't be around for a few more days unfortunately my MIL passed away on Sunday DH is completely heartbroken as am I.  I really just popped on to see what news there was on EMAK


Have suffered a few headaches which dr has said are migraines after doing bp checks etc. told to take this week off which I was anyway and see what happens after 20 week scan on Monday...............already!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

Crazykate~ im so sorry to read about your MIL      thinking about you and DH 

LX xx


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,i just wanted to pop on and say thank you for all the lovely messages we have recieved the past few days ,i got out of hospital late this afternoon ,it was touch and go if they would allow me home but i will save all the gorey details for another time .Baby Olivia Fae was born 7.11.10 @ 3.11am weighing 7lb 11ozs ,she is just adoreable can hardly believe it ,the amount of love i feel for her is over whelming ,i really do hope and pray that you all get to feel it one day soon .
Emma and DH


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
crazykate so sorry to hear about your mil   take care of yourself and dh  .
emak glad to hear you and bubs are home any help at all that gets offered to you take it thats my advice even if its some washing that gets done it gives you more precious time with bubs coz the time just flies   im sure you are being a fantastic mummy!   
nana23 long time no speak chic is right!  keep in touch hun! glad to hear your doing great!
mariabelfast glad your little 'uns are doing great!little girls can be funny my dd is two years younger than ds and is streets ahead of him sense wise she is more than able for him! us girls eh?   
ladyhex how are you hun?  
loopybud how is work going?  
a big hi to everyone else!


----------



## Velma

Crazykate - so sorry to hear about your MIL - your in my thoughts hun - such a difficult time i hope you all find the strength to get through! Good luck for your scan - i'm sure its hard to have such happiness and sadness going on at the one time.    

Emac - so lovely to hear from you - I hope you are feeling good to be home! It's nice to get back i'm sure but also daunting - i hope you and the LO settle into a good routine soon!   

Velma x


----------



## anniebabe

Good morning girls, more good news for this thread, *Jellybaba has had her baby.*

She had a gorgeous little boy yesterday at 5.12pm - weighing in at 7lb 4oz, they are calling him Dylan and both mummy and daddy are just besotted with him already.

Thats all for now, i'm sure she will be on with more details in a few days


----------



## Babypowder

Aww Congrats Jellybaba and DH, it seems like yesterday someone wrote Jellybabas having a baby and here he his! Love the name  .

Thanks Annie for letting us know.


----------



## Babypowder

Crazykate    .

Emak so glad your home, bet you cant just believe it    im sure DH is besotted-no boyfriends til Olivia is 25   .

Maria great news on your wee bundles, typical girl, doesn't want to miss a thing, glad their both thriving.

Nana great to hear from you-I was beginnin to wonder if all was well   

  to all the mummys and bumps.

Busy week for me, still getting my iron at hosp, got a belt from physio, pelvis is so sore, MrsB24 you'd said to me about it thought i'd be ok but ouch    wanted to give me a crutch but said no, not planning on going that far these last weeks.

Been getting loads of af feelings and cramps, so asked for my urine to be tested as though I might have an infection-but urine clear, plus mentioned that the wee twin had been quiet so while I was getting iron the midwife put me on trace, wasnt really picking up my wee twin, so scanned me and there wasnt much movement    but bloodfow and heart rate fine, had it all repeated yesterday, same thing, not much movement but everything else looks fine, back on Thurs to see Dr, not sure why its quiet, as the other one goes nuts and has managed to flip round after being breech for almost 4wks they keep saying theres plenty of room for both   .

   all will be well, have hardly slept trying to feel movement,  now Emak and Jelly have gone does that mean im next   ?


----------



## IGWIN79

Big Congrats Jellababa 


Emak glad your home hun     hope yous are all keeping ok

Babaypowder , not long for you hun


----------



## cMac

Congrats Jellababa!!!  Look forward to hearing more details.

Sorry to hear about your MIL Crazykate.

B'powder no question about it you are next, hope the smaller twin picks up and starts to wriggle more, but as they've said ge/she seems to be thriving.

Emak, thats great that you are enjoying having Olivia home, makes me feel all goosebumpy!!

Nana good to hear that all is well.

Hello Sparty ,Velma and Mrs B24!!   

AFM, still reeling that my sisters first round of tx was cancelled due to low response, she was devastated and she just starting to come to terms with it, but at least she has had her RVH cycle confirmed for January.  I'm sure it has made it worse for her that both me and her best friend are pregnant    And I know she will read this as well!!!

I I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and cant wait.  DH and I have been back and forward about whether we should find out the sex or not, but as he has admitted that he cant hold his own water and would tell everyone  we will just wait for the surprise at the end.

Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## Velma

Oh such fab news CONGRATULATIONS Jellybaba - oh i'm sure you are chuffed to bits - hope you didn't have too much time to get nervous - hope you and bubs are doing great!    I was starting to think all the births at the mo were girls    so maybe you have started a blue thread! 

BP - i was starting to wonder that myself - it seems like a right while off - but since you are expecting twins it wont be the full 40 weeks - do you know when it may be likely to be - sorry for being so green!
Aw hope the twin is just a bit quiet and they get more on thursday! Hope the belt helps with the pain. How you finding the iron - is it making much difference to you?

Hey Cmac - hope all is good with you - it's hard decision to want to know the sex - but i think it's nice to keep guessing! So disappointed for your sister - i'm sure she is gutted and yes it is hard when others are expecting but sounds like you are supportive and it hasn't been an easy road for you either, so hopefully it will inspire her to keep thinking that Jan will be successful, i know it's not always that easy and ive been there when all around me was expecting - i was told that it's a good sign to be surrounded by pregnancy as if you are attracting it - So i will be     her little miracle is just round the corner.

Velma x


----------



## Cate1976

Emak:  on Olivia's birth, lovely names for her.

Jellybaba:  on the birth of Dylan, like his name.

CrazyKate:  and  for you.

mollycat:  that your tx brings you BFP.

Babypowder: Movements do drop after about 32/33 weeks due to lack of room.

Maria: There's a couple of ways you can feed twins together, the first which I didn't do very often was to sit in the middle of the settee with one twin laying each side of you with their heads supported by the tops of your legs. The other which I found easier was to feed them in their bouncers but could only do that once they reached 7 or 7lbs 7 ozs, can't remember which now, it'll say on the instructions for the bouncers what weight they are suitable from.


----------



## emak

WOW Jellybaba what wonderful news ,i hope all went well with the delivery of your precious wee boy Dylan .....maybe a boyfriend for my Olivia (not til she is about 30 says her Daddy lol)

BP get pushing for an eviction date hini ,twins are usually a bit early anyways be forceful thats what i was planning on doing for my antenatal app on Monday ....thank god i didnt need it ,think the ole gym ball done the trick   

Crazykate        

Cmac where did your sis have her cancelled tx due to poor response ?? I hate to have to say this but RFC isnt the best at dealing with poor responders ,   that it was a one off.

Well last night was an experience ,every wee noise Olivia made the 2 of us were out of the bed in a flash ,think she is taking the hand out of us sleeps all day and wants to stay awake all night    .Im breast feeding her at the moment ,finding it tough enough ,my milk is only starting to appear now ,i never knew it would be so diificult (and sore) but really want to stick at it .Baby was weighed today by midwife and she has lost 11% of her birth weight apparently it should be no more than 10% midwife not too concerned at the moment will give it a few days see what happens ,apart from the extreme tiredness very sore bottom due to stitches etc and weak as water due to massive blood loss IM LOVIN BEING A MUMMY        
Later girls Emma


----------



## Sparty

Congratulations Jella and DH on the birth of Dylan     Hope you're all doing well

Emak hope you are enjoying having Olivia home and your feeling ok.

Oh its lovely to see girls from the tx thread having their babies    

Kate sorry to hear about your mil   

OMG BP your next   

Cmac good luck with the scan tomorrow. I loved it, there is so much detail. We didn't find out sex because too much of getting pg was organised that I want something to surprise me at the end   . I was sorry to read things didn't work out this time for Gilly - hope the new tx with RFC works out for her   

Velma how are you chick?

Nana good to hear all is well with you and the babies 

MrsB how are things with you and the twinnies?

Cate sounds like hard work feeding 2 at a time

Hi SW, LX, Anna, Molly, MissE, Loopybud and Hopeful Hope your all well?


----------



## Babypowder

Just a quicky,

Emak, was just telling my friend who is fast approaching her due date, to get a gym ball-im convinced you bounced Olivia right out   . 

Hope everyone is well, catch up later   .


----------



## Velma

Hey Sparty - hows things? - I'm doing good!  

emac - i's sure it was a very nervous night - but it's just to be expected - hopefully she will settle into a better pattern for you real soon! Yeah alot of people say how hard it is to breast feed but stick with if thats what you want hopefully it will get easier, i am hoping to do it myself but wont pressurise myself too much. Alot of people say the weight is lower with babies being breast fed but i'm sure she will catch up again soon. Glad to hear you are enjoying it tho and hope your DH is making sure you get plenty of rest.   

Is there any others lurking that are getting ready to give birth? I can't believe its BP and then is it me ??- that seems ages away its like 12 weeks for me - surely i can't be the 2nd on the list!!

Velma x


----------



## Cate1976

Sparty: Feeding 2 at a time isn't as hard as it sounds. DH & I fed 1 each with him timing going out so he went just after a feed and tried to be home in time for the next. Once they were big enough to go in their bouncers, feeding them on my own was easier apart from when one was being winded after half their bottle and the other was crying cos I couldn't wind one and hold bottle for the other.

Emak: Hope Olivia puts weight on soon. Widgy cushion is great for sore stitches, if you're in bed and Olivia starts to cry, get on your hands and knees and pick her up. I had forceps delivery and sitting was really difficult, the day after Hannah & Sian were born, the mw got me a widgy cushion which was great, it got took away when my bed was changed the next day, but by then, I was able to sit without it hurting too much. Witch Hazel is good as well, mw's gave me a bottle of it. TMI ALERT, after you've put clean pad in pants, pour some of the wirch hazel over it. Job done.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Mamabud

Crazykate - so sorry to hear about your MIL.  Death is so difficult to deal with.  Please take care of yourself, and try your best to eat / sleep.   

Emak - isn't it amazing how complete your life becomes!  All the struggle was worth it.  It took me 12 weeks, before I knew Zara's pattern's, so it will come.  I still stress out.  She slept 2.5hrs to-day, and I was up checking she was breathing, even though I could see her in the monitor!!

MrsB 24 - work isn't too bad, however the man I'm job sharing with is off sick (quite seriously) and isn't likely to be back before Christmas.  I'm trying to manage a shop on 3 days, so it isn't ideal!  Hope you are keeping well.  I'm sure your two are looking forward to Santa!

Jella - congratulations - love the name.  Look forward to hearing the details.

Big hello to everyone else.  Finding it more difficult to get time for laptop since being back at work.  Zara is doing great.  She's going forward, but not on her hands and knees - more like an army man!!  I miss her like mad when I'm working - oh to win the lottery!  She cries if she sees me putting my coat on, which is hard too.  Catch up soon, xx.


----------



## cMac

Evenings girls!!

Emak, delighted you are enjoying being a mummy!  Further to Cate's advice, I suggest soaking pieces of gauze in witch hazel, put them in a tuppaware box and keep in the fridge until you need one, my friends swore by this one!!   My sister was at GCRM and on the short protocol so I'm confident it was an informed decision, just need to know that RVH will take those findings into consideration when sorting out their protocol.

Jellybaba, hoping you are settling into motherhood too!

Velma, you are scaring the pants off me talking about being 2nd next!!    Cos then its Sparty, Nana then me, and I'm only halfway through!! (Sorry if I've missed anyone out there) 

Our scan today was great, I was amazed to see how big baba was, head down and the feet were up past my belly button - mad!!  Funnily enough I've been feeling more definite movement since the scan.  Dh and I went straight to Mothercare to buy some wee outfits   

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## Hopeful NI

cMac -     That the scan went well today .

Loopybud - Ohhh to win the lotto, I'm finding it much harder to get on the laptop as well since being back to work.

Jellybaba -     Congratulations of the birth of your little son   

EMAK - Like Loopy said, it also took me about 12 weeks to get dd routine, she still has us wrapped around her little finger. But it is soooo worth it.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## emmamcc

EmaK  
Brought a tear to my eye reading your posts.  I fed my dd for 2 weeks.  As she was premature and was fed by tube at 1st she then did not take to it very well.  I expressed though and found it very sore and tiring.  As you say  i was so overwhelmed by love that i would have done anything for her.  

Kara had to be fed every 2hrs at 1st and it was so tiring now at 10months she sleeps 12-13hrs a night and 2hrs through the day and if she has a bad night now I'm Shattered.  Thankfully this is a very rare thing.  It took 10 weeks for Kara to stretch out to 6.5 hrs and then by 4 months she was sleeping 12-13hrs.  Though every baby is different.  It feels like forever at the time but the months really do fly by.  Cant believe Kara is now 10 months and trying to walk.  It goes too Quickly.

I have a few close friends starting on this long road of infertility tests etc and i really do pray every night that they can feel this joy too some day.  I also love being a mummy.  Even when she is up all night! 

Em


----------



## Velma

Hey - hows everyone doing??

LOL CMAC - i know - i was thinking i cant be second - maybe a few others will come outta the woodwork!    also just be nice to hear about all the new arrivals!

Well had app today at hospital, they done, blodd pressure, checked urine, measured bump and done scan to measure baby's head, tummy, and weight - sitting at 2.5 lbs in the 50% mark. It was great as wasn't sure i would get to see bubs or not - you get so addicted to catching a wee glimpse dont ya   

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Eveining all!
thanks for all the adds girlies!keep them coming!please dont be shy!  
velma glad to hear appt went well!!!! you do get addicted dont ya id say if they had a home scanning thing we would be doing it everychance we got!  
jellybaba congrats on the birth of your baby boy!    
loopybud i havent even started my santa shopping yet!   might start sunday aldi are doing a special offer on an mp4 player and ds is mad for an ipod well ipods are around 100 euro this is 30 and it looks nice!and of course ds wants one dd wants one but in pink of course  
emmamcc i had my two sleepin through the night within two weeks!over 12 hours!!now im thinking whats it gonna be like this time ! dont mind one bit though!
cmac how are you hun? great news on the scan!
a big hi to anyone i have missed! thinking of you!    
afm still havin frequent bouts of heartburn everything good tho!have scan on monday am looking forward to that! hope everything is ok!i get kinda nervous too!
well thats all for now ladies!
talk later!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## cMac

Morning!!

Velma great results from your app and great to get a scan at 28 weeks too, I won't get another one until 34 weeks    thats ages away!!

Mrs B, I hear you on the heartburn, it is so uncomfortable.  I spent a fortune on Gaviscon last week.  I bought it whilst in work, left in the office, then needed some the next day left it as home, and then had to buy it again the next day!

DH and I had a major nesting episode at the weekend!  Cleared out the garage of 8 years of crap ( I know the baby won't be in the garage but it seemed the right place to start   ) and cleared stuff out of the wee room which will become the baby's room after Christmas.  Doesn't sound like a lot when I write it down but it took hours and my back was breaking!!

Hello to everyone, hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Velma

Mrs_B - I think your right we would just keep doing them all the time   

My indigestion and heartburn seemed to calm down - so hopefully the same will happen for you guys CMAC and Mrs_B

CMAC - i didnt know that i was gonna get a scan, it was just one of the apps and it wasn't specifically in one of the scan rooms so hopefully you might get the same!    Good woman for the big clear out - I have so much to do but can't really be bothered   

Hows everyone else doing today?

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

,

Just a quickey and a bit of a me update.......

Just out of hosp yesterday, taken in on Thurs eve after 4hrs at appointment, hadn't been feeling movement from smaller twin, had been getting traces done from Mon, but they weren't picking up twin very well, antenatal app was Thurs and dr wasnt happy, so ended up admitting me for monitoring and steroids for babies lungs, dr and consultant called and said to give them the wkend to gather info and decide if delivery was needed   .

So lots of ctg traces and dopplers, smaller twin has reduced fluid and is down very low in line with my hip, but thankfully though im not feeling anything, the results showed good h/b and  brain activity. It was a long wkend, with not knwoing what Mon would bring, consultant happy with taces and explained everything to me, said everyday in me is a day less in intensive care, so looking at the whole picture they are staying put for another while.
Had the choice of staying in or coming home providing I attend fetal assesment twice a week to keep an eye, so decided to come home, have a lot to do and will give me time to finish all that.

No date given for delivery, said its impossible to say as anything can change, but am getting a section no matter what, so its day to day at the min, they've had their steroids and wether nature or the dr'd step in they are better prepared, and prob wont pass 37wks.

Had a quick read back there, glad all the scans went well and I see some nesting instincts are kicking in-could ya come to my house?


----------



## hopewishpray

hi everyone hope everyones well  
Just a update we had our first appointment at the royal fertility clinic yesterday the specialist was lovely but we had a bit of a shock the sperm test my hubby had in july by our gp we thought was low motitlity but when the specailist went through it yesterday he said the results were zero count    we were both heartbrocken where do you go with nothing
He has booked him in for jam for another test as he sad their alot better at testing in the fertility clinic he said if their were only 7 they could work with that so we are just hoping and praying the next test shows something!!! we are devestated and dont really no what we will do if it comes back zero again!!!!


----------



## Velma

BP had been thinking about you!! So glad all came back well hun     am sure it was a aweful time for you and alot of worry!! So glad the wee twin is doing well, im sure the steroids will help loads and great that you have plenty of appointments now for them to keep checking! Make sure you rest plenty as things will be done and gotten one way or the other - just concentrate on looking after you and the twins! So only another 3 weeks at most for you and you get to meet them    Will be     all goes great!

hopewishpray - hopefully the next one will be better honey - it's devastating but don't give up it could be a temporary result. I hope Jan's one is better, and hopefully they can give more information and support on the situation - also if you have a wee look around the site maybe someone else can give more information! stay positive!  

Velma x


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations Jelly & family on your beautiful boy!
Emak its great to hear you're sooo in love with Olivia. i feel like I cant have a conversation without having to mention James & Sophias latest toilet habits  
BP steroids will do the business. Both of mine were small particularly Sophia I had the steroids 4wks before they were born and their lungs were fully developed with no breathing problems at all. Every extra week is a bonus so if you can hang in there brill
kate tried feeding in bouncers this morning - worked atreat. Now if someone could invent a cure for colic i'd be landed
  to everyone else


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  

BP - I'm sure you were so worried over the week-end.  I can't believe that you are so close to delivery - so excited for you.

Hopewishpray - maybe getting dh to take vitamins would be worth a try?  I don't know what ones are recommended, but I'm sure it's on this forum somewhere.

Cmac - well done on the clear out - I'm sure you're looking forward to doing up the nursery.

MrsB24 - we have no aldi's up north.  Good luck with mondays scan.

Emmamcc - Kara is only a month older than Zara.  I see you are having you're nhs go at the minute.  I really hope you get a BFP.

HopefulNI - it seems that the more active Zara gets the less time I have!  Have you got a bump yet?

Zara is just up for her sleep, so I'm catching up.  Nothing much to report.  Big hello to anyone I haven't mentioned.


----------



## emmamcc

Hi Girls.  Hope everyone is tucked up cosy on this horrible night.

Babypowder I wish you all the best.  It is a scary time i know.  My waters broke when i was 34wks &2 days pregnant and I had steroids. Kara was born 5 days later at 5lb 11.5ozs and did not have to go to baby care unit.  (so having mental block on name of that place!!!).  she was born on thur evening and we got home on the Monday.

Myself and my twin sister were also born at this stage and I was 6lb and she was the same as Kara and we both done very well and got home after 2 weeks.  My DH and his twin brother were 9 weeks early he weighed 2lb 13oz and his brother weighed 4lb and they are both strapping lads now.  

I have to say that because of this i took Kara's premature birth quite well and did not get too stressed.  It really is amazing what can be done even 32/27yrs ago.

Loopybud - Oh I enjoy Kara so much and appreciate every minute.  Now i'm back to work i enjoy my time with her even more.  Love Zara's picture.  Wee cutie!!

Goodnight

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

girls,

Thanks for all the wishes. Bag repacked just incase! thank goodness I had it ready, I used everything in it.

Emmamcc I read your post then realised im 34+2 today! but good to know your little daughter is/was well, she was a good weight, the bigger twin they are saying is around 5lb 7oz so quite similar. And your a twin that married a twin, so it could be double trouble for you this time    .

Loopybud, glad to hear Zara is keeping you busy, time flys doesn't it.

Velma glad all is well with you and bump   .

Maria, thats good to know about the breathing, im sure i'll stretch another couple of wks with the hosp keeping an eye, i'll be looking for lots of tips when I get home, actually going at wkend to get two bouncy chairs, so will be doing the same as you sitting in the middle feeding!

LMK hows the bump, was thinking about you, are you nearing 28wks?

  to everyone else, off to do some cleaning-everywhere I look I see something else, must be hormones! then up for assesment this afternoon.


----------



## Babypowder

Fab news SW      im sure you cant wait to share your news   .


----------



## Babypowder

Not long back from hosp appointment, was going already today thankfully as I had a bleed at lunchtime    nearly died it scared the life out of me, but all well just have to keep an eye, seems it was my cervix again.

So with all the goings on and low movement from wee twin, now both have reduced fliud and the lack of room, dr made the decision today to book me for a planned section! So happy 2wks time Fri 3rd Dec, I will be just over 36wks but they shouldnt need any help at all and he said I've been pushed enough    still have to attend twice a week until then for assesment and dopplers but unless I go on my own, it'll be that date, could have cried. They are 5lb 3oz and 4lb 11oz roughly so definately looking at two 5lber's plus.


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG babypowder it wont be long till you have your wee ones in you arms    so excitied for you


----------



## Mrs_B24

Eveining all!
just a quick note from me!
babypowder it can be a nerve racking time especially after thirty or so weeks!you be counting the seconds to meet your little bundles!        everything goes smoothly for you hun!its great they keeping an eye on you tho!
sweetchilli congrats hun on making the twelve week milestone you must be so chuffed   glad the scan went well too hun!     
a big hi to loopybud emmamc mariabelfast jellybaba emak sparty velma cmac lmk lgs_30 and anyone i missed hope you are all well!     
afm had my scan on monday and everything going good !   p.s. we found out the flavour of one of the twins! the other little one though was a little camera shy or else they wanted to keep us guessing lol!   ! am having my steroids at my next scan think they just give them at that time in my hospital im glad to hear they do help a lot !cant believe how fast time is flying! 
well thats all for now ladies!     
talk later!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Mrs B24 -_ I didn't realise that you were having twins - s exciting._

_Congrats Sweetchilli on the scan - hard to believe you are growing a miracle!_

_Babypowder - 2 weeks - OMG - I hope you have warned Santa. LMk is about 26 weeks. She mum is in the Royal, so she is up to her eyes travelling and looking after herself and K._

_Emmamcc - I need to update the picture - that was July! I know what you mean about enjoying your time more with Kara now you're back at work - is is full time or part time?_

_Off to bed, night night all! xx_


----------



## IGWIN79

thanks everyone , we are so happy and cant believe this is happening 
we have started telling people , and rubbing it in some peoples faces       (we are so bad)

Emak , thinking about you hun , get better sooon       

Babypowder , oh oh oh not long      

Big hi to all


----------



## Sparty

oh my I'm getting so lazy.. I just come on here for a wee lurk then do add anything   

SW glad to hear the scan went well and the wee buba is doing well. Enjoy telling everyone   

BP must be lovely to have an exact date - roll on the 3rd, the weight of both twins sounds good. Hopefully you can relax and enjoy your last 2 weeks of pregnancy before its all go   .. What a wonderful Christmas you will have this year with your lovely new family.

Loopybud, hope all is good with you? Whats Zara getting from santa? Send my best to Lmk must be hard looking after K, herself and running to the hospital to visit her mum    

MrsB glad the scan on monday went well - did you intend to find out the flavour?

Emma thats unusal a twin marrying a twin    - are you and your twin identical? 

Velma how nice to get a wee unexpected scan, lo seems to be doing well. Hope all is well with you?

Just read on another thread about the vat rising to 20% on jan 1st - just something to be aware of if anyone has prams etc to buy.

AFM at long last I can feel the lo.. only started feeling it about 5 days ago, placenta was in the way. It's totally amazing. DH is taking me out for dinner tonight.. can't wait! 

Hope everyone has a lovely wknd    Anyone going to see the christmas light switch on tomorrow night? Hello to all xx


----------



## emak

Hey ladies gonna be quick as doing this on my phone ,hope you are all well .unfortunately i was admitted back to hospital this morning with a suspected blood clot on my left lung ,was in terrible pain all  last night and ended up in a & e @8.30 this morning.my wee heart is breaking having to leave  Olivia at home even though I know dh will look after her .I'm to get a ct scan tomorrow


----------



## Hopeful NI

EMAK -      That you get out of hospital soon, 

SW - CONGRATULATIONS        so happy fo you, it is lovely getting to the 12 week scan and able to tell people.

BP - Two weeks time you will be holding your buddle of Joys......  It is great you have a definite date.

Loopy - Oh I can't wait to bring Orla to see santa, are you the same ? 

AFM - Well my little girl is 1 tomorrow, I still can't believe it. She is getting more independent by the day


----------



## emmamcc

Hi girls.  Hope everyone is keeping well and enjoying the start of the weekend!!

Baby Powder hope you are getting some time to relax before the fun begins.  Easier said than done.  Such an exciting time that you will never forget.  Enjoy it all as much as you can!!  Twins are good weight already.  They estimated Kara's weight exactly right the day before she was born.  I would have loved twins 1st time round especially.  Would still be delighted but would just worry that it would be hard on Kara.

Sweetchilli  I am soo soo pleased for you!!!  It is such a wonderful feeling.  What a great start to the festive season for you both.

Mrs B24 - So excited for ya.  Hope you are feeling great and sailing through it all.

Loopybud - i am back to work full time and am finding it tough.  I am always so tired but I am lucky I love my job and work with a great group of girls.  I would just love to do less hours so i could spend more time with Kara.  I am very lucky as my parents look after her.  She only goes to nursery once a week and she really loves it.  Hopefully I will be able to change to a 4 day week in the near future.

Sparty - Oh yes my dh and i both have identical twins.  Great fun!!  People get us confused all the time.  Even more fun as we are both twins.  One night my sis and i met my dh and his twin when out on Girsl/lads nights out.  We had been in different pubs but met at closing and we really confused people.  Even our voices are identical. Even my dad doesn't know difference on the phone.  
Hope you had a lovely dinner.  Enjoy all the little flutters.  

EmaK - Really sorry to hear your unwell.  Really hope it is resolved ASAP.  I will be  ing!!!  x

HopefullNI - Hope you have a great day tomorrow and Orla has a great 1st Birthday!!!  Now were did that year go!!!  xx

I have to say though I really love being a twin.  We have always been really close and have had great fun playing tricks on people.  We are not as alike at the minute as i'm still carrying a bit of baby weight. My mum and M-In-law both say that having twins although hard for 1st couple of months is easier after that as we kept each other company and were doing the same thing at the same time.

Hope you all have a great weekend and hi to all i have not mentioned.  

Emma x


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak get well soon hun , i know its hard to leave olivia but she needs her mummy well 
look after yourself hun , massive hugs for ya


----------



## crazykate

First of all Hello!! and thank you all for your thoughts and prayers the last week or so has been quite difficult.


Jellybaba - huge congratulations on the birth of baby Dylan   


Emak - you poor thing hope you're feeling much better soon so you can get home to baby Olivia     


BP -       hope everything goes well won't be long now......


Sweetchilli - wooooooohooooooooo so happy for ya it's great getting to the 12 week milestone!! my nerves are still wrecked at every scan


emmamcc - I'm an identical twin too and played all the tricks going even still when we are "grown ups"     


MrsB-24 - glad  your scan went well.


Hopepraywish - if you're looking in that SA could have been you dh on a bad day.  His next one may be loads better   


I wonder would a wee table like we used to have for tx be any good so that we could see whose turn's next etc and then maybe different coloured bears for when baby/ies arrive or even a congratulations thread on the board..........what do you think??  Just a thought when you lovely ladies were talking about whose turn is next   


AFM - had scan on Monday and baby "mooned" me    We got pics of its feet and the rest of it too of course and was really surprised at the amount movement that it was doing even though I can't feel that much though I do feel plenty of flutters etc especially at night time.  Its head was resting on my bladder and it just wasn't going to move for the sonographer to measure its head so she pushed around with the scanner and that's when we got "mooned" didn't find out the flavour we're gonna wait for the surprise at the end.  They moved my date back 3 days!


Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## crazykate

Meant to say girls too Amazon has a sale on their baby stuff which finishes tomorrow I think! 


I got an Angelcare baby mat/monitor thingy down from £79.99 to £58.99 mum has bought it for me and it will live at her house until baby comes home.  Got an Avent steriliser and bottle starter kit too.


Thought you might like to know a bargain is always good


----------



## emmamcc

Hi CrazyKate  

Oh another twin!! I really do love being a twin we are very close and have had lots of fun with identical bit!!  Hope you are doing a bit better this week.  I did not enjoy my pregnancy as i had OHSS which was not picked up until i was about 5wks preg.  It feels like it only lasted 5 mins now when i look back. Was so worth it.  I am loving every minute of motherhood.

Talking of bargains my dh mum loves car boot sales and got our pram and car seat for £10.  It was as good as new and she was able to take it all apart and wash everything.  I still use it. Its a 3 wheel Graco.  I walked miles with it when i was loosing the baby weight.  

Hope you are having a good weekend and have a lot more good days than bad in the next few months.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  
Nite all Emma x


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone 
can i ask for your advice ladies

I am due to start back to work on mon and i was looking forward to it working from 630 to 4 pm , but since yesterday my morning sickness is getting worse , i am now being sick , on and off during the day and heaving all the time it never goes away , and i am totally knackered








I dont know if i can cope with this plus going to work and having to serve food all day 
am i being silly to think i cant cope feeling so sick and tired ??
I dont want people to think i am milking it and not wanting to work, and dont want to feel gulity about not bringing any money into the house , but i do i hate sitting in the house alday 
But i feel like i am going to burst out crying all the time as the sickness is really getting me down 
Any advice ladies , am i being stupid ??


----------



## emmamcc

Sweetchilli

Everyone is different and every pregnancy is different.  I didnt care what anyone thought during my first 14wks.  I was sore with OHSS and had morning sickness from 8 to 14wks.  I was off work for 4months. Work was the last thing on my mind.  I was a bit overwhelmed by it all too and really could not have went to work.

Completely understand the money thing though as i'm only getting on top of things now.  It is true though the more you have the more you spend.  We were able to tighten are belts as they say, when we really needed to.  It was the summer though so i spent most of my time outside in the garden.  Not as easy to get your day in in the Winter.

Hope you feel better soon. x


----------



## Sparty

Kate a table sounds like a good idea to help us remember who is next    

SW I don't think your being stupid    Serving food and feeling sick and tired sound like a terrible combination but I understand the money side can be a worry. Are you entitled to any sick pay? This might be a dumb question but have you asked GP or MW if they can give you anything to help with the ms?

Emac how are you feeling pet? I'm hoping you have been discharged from hospital and your back home with DH and Olivia and your on the mend   

Kate sounds like you got some great bargains from amazon. I love getting money off! I was in sainsburys today and they have all the johnsons baby stuff at half price so I bought some things like baby shampoo.. DH thinks I'm   

Emma £10 for a pram and car seat - your mil is queen of the bargain hunters. Dinner was lovley on friday night but I ate too much and instead of going to the cinema after we had to come home as I needed to put on track bottoms   

Hopeful hope Orla had a lovely 1st birthday

Hi Velma, BP, MrsB. Loopyone, Loopybud, Hopepraywish, Cmac, Jella, Holly, Lmk and anyone else looking in


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks sparty and emmacc

I was dressed and all for work this morning and DH just said dont go , so decided to go to docs this morning , my throat is cut to pieces with being sick  all the time and on top of that i now have the bloody cold , just cant win at all    , he give me another week of work ,and told me to come back next week to see if sickness has eased any , but thankfully  i can get sick pay
But still i feel usless sitting at home and not working , feel like i am letting work down and DH with the money part of it   
I know its not my fault and i shouldnt feel guilty but i cant help it lol lol   

Emak glad your home hun , hope your feeling better hun     

Babypowder , how are you and your wee monkeys ?


----------



## Babypowder

,

SW if your not well, theres nought you can do, obviously £ is always an issue and I understand how you feel your 'not pulling your weight' I was the same bad enough being sick but I wasnt looking after the house either, the main priority is a healthy mummy and baby  take the time when you can.

Emmamcc loving the pic of Kara she really was a tiny tote 

Sparty glad your well and  damm the VAT!

Velma, MrsB, Hopeful, Emak hope your all doing well  .

Kate a table sounds like a great idea, I did do one on the cycling thread but would prob be better if someone who has a while to go started one on here...........come on girls dont be shy! After next wk I doubt i'll have time to breathe (though so looking forward to it).
Haha naught baby  I bet you where in fits, so glad all is going well and your getting the bargins in.

Not long back from fetal assesment, all well as it can be, fluid reducing in both, but h/b's good and blood flow-this two weeks is like being back on the 2ww, though on it I knew I could cheat and  before the 2wks where up  . Parentcraft tonight-sneaking off early as I've told mw not to even talk B/F with me,  lol!!


----------



## emmamcc

Hi sweetchilli.  Hows you.  Hope your feeling better.  

Babypowder.  Oh chick i'm soooo excited for ya!!  Not long now.  Hope your feeling good and not too uncomfortable.  

Hi to eveyone else.  Hope everyone is keeping well.

I'm totally shattered so short one tonight.  My bed is really calling me!!  x


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Sparty - Zara is getting far to much for Christmas!!  Was meant to get just a few things - think we're into over 15 now. The latest addition was a vtech baby laptop off Amazon, as Zara just loves the laptop!  She follows the curser on the screen, - too cute.  It's all smallish things, nothing much over £20 individually.

HopefulNi - Happy Birthday Orla    We're going to see Santa on Sunday 5th Dec.  Just going to the Fairhill or Tower Centre in ballymena this year.  Next year we will take her to a proper grotto when she is more award of what's happening.

Emma - really hope you are out of hospital soon.   

Sweetchilli - I was lucky that I had no m/s, just nausea.  It'd be a food safety risk to work, if you're being sick - so your manager should totally understand.

Zara and I was at baby swim this morning.  This was our second set of classes, which are free via surestart.  She loves it so much.  She splashes constantly, and to-day I had the courage to put her under - she didn't cry or anything.  So pleased!  We've lgs30's wee boy's b'day party on Saturday, so looking forward to that.  IF has some plus points - you appreciate what you have EVERY hour of the day, and make some great friends.


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Girls

I couldn't wait to join you all.. It has been my dream to be here....we got a BFP this am....so delighted!!!!

Sunbeam


----------



## Velma

Best wishes to LMK and her mum   

Only another week BP - hope you are doing good - wont be long til the little ones are here    you have had a rough time so i hope you are resting up as much as possible!   Can't wait to hear the news - think its gonna be one of each   

Mrs_B glad scan went well hun - ah that might be nice to be kept guessing on one!   

sweetchilli delighted all went well at scan    make sure and take good care of yourself. I think if your sick hun its a nightmare to be working with food - you are better being off!

sparty - glad to hear you are getting movement it really adds to the magic doesn't it, i had loads of movement then it tappered off for a while and now its gotten busy again - i love it. Really want to be able to see the wee limbs poking out   but that hasn't happened yet!

OMG emac - thats awful - really hope things improve and you feel better soon - i'm sure its very hard leaving the LO but you do need to concentrate on yourself!   

crazykate - table would be fab    as its hard to remember where everyone is!

loopy - hard now to spoil them i guess and sure so long as you dont break the bank why not   

Sunbeam - fab news honey congratulations enjoy it    

Velma x


----------



## emmamcc

Sunbeam  so delighted you got your  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     !!!!  xx


----------



## IGWIN79

SUNBEAM , OMG HUN , MASSIVE BIG CONGRATS ON YOUR



After all this time we both have got are BFPS you derserve this so much after the time youve had


----------



## Babypowder

,

Just a quickey.........SUNBEAM OMG!!!!!       so pleased for you and DH! Keep us posted, how many wks are you?


----------



## sunbeam

Thanks so much girls for the lovely welcome!!!!

Cant believe im finally pregnant....so excited!!!!

Babypowder not long now honey....hope your getting lots of rest!!  How exxciting knowing you will have youre wee babies on the 3rd Dec!!  Im 4 wks 4 days today so really early scan is for Dec 15th so    for a healthy heart beat!!

Hows everybody?

Sunbeam xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls could yous help me out , its been so long since my last two i dont have a clue what i am intitled to 
I started my new job on 21 july 2010 am i intitled to materity leave ?? i know i have to be there for 26 weeks from the 15 week of preg , but cant seem to work it out properly   
is there any thing else i need to now some one mentioned about a payment for baby that you claim for in the 20th week of preg ?
I know the other payment of 250 when baby is born stops jan 2011 

Help theres so much to think about


----------



## Velma

Hey Sweetchilli,

What you are saying is that you would have to have started the job 11 weeks before you were pregnant and you have been working there 18 weeks, so if you are more that 7 weeks pregnant then you wouldn't qualify. So it looks to me that it would be statutory maternity that you would have to qualify for - but perhaps work would have a different take ??

After you reach 25 weeks you can claim the health in pregnancy grant £190 - sounds like this may go on 1st Jan 2010!http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/BenefitsTaxCreditsAndOtherSupport/Expectingorbringingupchildren/HealthinPregnancyGrant/DG_173502

I think there was a baby payment for starting up savings for something like £250 but that is being phased out - dont think it will be here by next year or if it is it might just be £50 compared to £250
http://www.childtrustfund.gov.uk/templates/Page____1147.aspx

Hope this helps.

Velma x

/links


----------



## IGWIN79

Velma thankyou so much hun , you a star   

I hate my job  at the min and DH told me to just leave and we would cope some how , i also work doing outside catering and the money is good so i will stay doing that 
now i am not intiteld to anything i think i may just go , if i stay i am only intitled to 13 weeks materity payment form the goverment 
which i dont think is much in the end , dont know head up me   at the min


----------



## Velma

No worries Sweetchilli - just make sure you double check things with the personnel dept in your work - to make sure! Aw it really isn't good when you hate your job    perhaps try and get everything down on paper about what you would get and what you wouldn't get by staying on. Could you up the opportunities for outside catering if you were to give up work to try and make up some of the difference? I'm sure its all very confusing - try and break it all down and see what options you have hopefully you will end up with one that suits you better and means you are happier and less stressed.  

Velma x


----------



## sunbeam

Sweet chilli

Honey so sorry to hear you not really liking your job!!!!  There is nothing worse....but I like Velma says would find out everything before you would consider giving it up.  When I had my DS  I was on a year out and working full time for a big well known company.  Well manager was a ***** and she had me in bits re: mat leave payments.  I had worked there part-time since I was sixteen, at that stage I was there four years.  In the end I went to citizens advice and brought all my payslips and info etc and they worked it all out for me and I relayed all the info to my manager....all worked out in the end.  I just hope you get it all worked out!!

Hi to you all!!

Sunbeam xx


----------



## lgs30

congrats sunbeam xx
sweet chilli hope ur better soon 
Hi to everyone else hope ur all well .My wee man is 1 today an wat i day wit snow but everyone came so glad xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Hi to everyone i missed xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Just deleted a full ;post Duh!!

Congratulations Sunbeam on your bfp & welcome

Emak you dont have it easy honey, hopes dh is giving you plenty of tlc

DH working away this sweek for 1st time hope i can cope ok. Zero xmas shopping done but dont wanna venture out in the car with 2 newborns in the snow & ice. I live at the bottom of a half mile steep hill  also not the worlds best driver (not gonna admit that to dh tho)

Hope everyone is getting into the spirit of the season & finalising those lists for Santa. Got my 2 pressies already!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Afternoon all!
hope everyone is well and keeping safe in this icy weather!although it is beautiful to look at so christmassy!  
emack hope your doin ok hun! i had similar problem after dd well she was about 5weeks old and i had ripping pains across my shoulder every time i took a breath was agony after two days went to doc and was admitted to hospital!(walked out 2days later coz they were being nasty to me over me wanting prvacy-long story lol) but anyways got an appointment in cork where i had to have radio active dye   injected into me then was scanned to see if there were any clots and thankfully everything was fine! it is scary tho!     
sunbeam hello and welcome to the thread hun! congrats on your bfp!    
lgs_30 glad danny had a lovely day! 
sweetchilli hope you get sorted at work hun and that the sickeness eases soon enough!  
velma how are you hun? cant believe how fast time is going!  
babypowder not long now until you meet your litle bundles!all the very best hun!     
mariabelfast i know how you mean hun!dh doesnt want me going anywhere in case i get clocked upside down am only on school runs at the min thankfully school only quarter mile away so thats not too bad but if i want to go to town there is a mountain to climb  and descend too  
loopybud how are you and zara hun!sounds like she had a splashing time at the swimming pool! 
crazykete how you hun?glad your scan went well!
a big hi to everyone else sorry if i missed you!     
afm everything going good!my appetite slowely getting bigger tho!    i suppose i got to eat tho lol!
have found 2 varicose veins on my legs the first one i found was up high on my thigh and i thought well thats not too bad coz its all the way up there!now i found one on my other leg but on my calf!   ! the funny thing is i bought a few really short dresses for afterwards!i guess maybe i can cover them up with a load of concealer? at the back of it i really dont mind coz i would rather be covered in them from to to bottom if it means that my two little beans are safe!
apart form that everything else good i can see my belly move now!   we have nicknamed them 'bobos' my dh calls them tae-kwon-bobos   !
this week i gotta definately make shapes on my christmas shopping!have some bit done!ging to try and get the rest done in the next two weeks then i can relax!
well thats all for now! sory bout the rant i tend not to make a lot of sense! sometime!     
lots of      to all!
stay safe!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## sunbeam

Morning girls

Mrs_B24 I have the worst varcoise veins for a 31 yr old,  spiders on both legs behind the knee but not too protrodding.  I have one on my right leg and in the heat you can trace its bulges up to my hip....its terrible....hopefully after pregnancy wont be any worse off!!!!  When are you due?

Igs hi ya cant believe your wee man is one already seems like no time ago when you had him...happy Birthday!!!!

Hi Maria congrats on the birth of your wee twins...so glad to hear you are all doing well!!  Im house bound too!!!  Its just not worth going out in that weather...my wee man is in 1st year.  We live in the country and no bus came.  Dh took him to school which was closed.  He is delighted and outside building a snowman as I type.  As for christmas shoppping, you could try online or wait as they say this weather is only to last for two weeks.....hopefully!!!!

Hey Sweetchilli hope your feeling better....hows things?

Hows everyone coping in the snow?  

Sunbeam xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Just a wee quicky lol will be on later and catch up on everyone 

well back at work and i am fine , good to get out , although wasnt the greatest of mornings   
docs have give me tablets to stop me being sick and they are brill , so i am a happy bunny now lol lol 

catch up laters


----------



## Cate1976

sunbeam:  on your BFP, hope the rest of your pg goes smoothly.

Emak: Hope you get better soon.

Sweetchilli: Glad your gp has given you tablets to stop the sickness. Hope you find this useful: 

http://www.nidirect.gov.uk/index/money-tax-and-benefits/benefits-and-financial-support/expecting-or-bringing-up-children/statutory-maternity-pay.htm 

If you have to go down this route, hand the form in at the earliest you can as it does take a few weeks to process but does get backdated. I had to claim it due to not working enough hours to get SMP, it is a work related benefit and is paid for 39 weeks. If you don't like your job and are able to manage on DH's income then I would leave. I've been in jobs that I haven't liked and it really knocked my confidence. Glad you're able to do outside catering which'll help.


lgs: Glad you had a good day yesterday.

Hi to everyone else: Maria, babypowder, loopybud, Mrs B, Velma, sparty 7 emmamcc. Sorry to anyone I've missed.

News on me is that Hannah & Sian will be 1 on Wednesday, we decided not to do a big party as our house isn't big enough for loads of people so we had an open house on Saturday afternoon. Think the weather put a lot of people off, we had a few people from church came including one of Sian's 'Godmothers' and her partner (made it from Derry). Sian's other 'Godmother' is coming I think it's Wednesday afternoon. Our former church leader, his wife and daughter who is one of Hannah's 'Godmothers' came a couple of weeks ago as they couldn't make it on saturday. Girls are doing well, Sian's pulling herself up on furniture and will cruise along and round things. Hannah will kneel and if one of us holds her will stand for a few seconds, she's been crawling for a few weeks now. Their personalities are really showing but one of the Mum's at Parent & toddler was telling me that their personalities can change at 2 as that happened to her eldest DS and she said that it could change again when he's 3. We've got them a few small things for their birthday and have their Christmas pressies in Whites. Was on the phone to my parents earlier and one of the things that they've got is the VTech first steps baby walker (the push along thing). I'm thinking about getting them the sit & bounce turtle as well which will be their big pressie as the things we've got so far are small things. I don't post on here very much but do read every 2/3 days to keep up to date with everyone. Still jobhunting as well but there's so few jobs about. Not having a car doesn't help but until I've got a job, I can't afford a car.

/links


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Cate great to hear from you....cant believe Hannah and Sian are one already was just saying the same thing to Igs earlier!!  All sounds to be going so well for you....all the best with the job hunting...something will turn up, its just so hard with the current times.

Sweetchilli glad to hear you are now feeling well and no longer sick due to the happy pills!  

Hi to maria, loopbud, BP, Mrs_B24. emmamcc, Sparty, Velma, Emak, Lmk and Igs (apologies if I left anyone out!).

Sunbeam


----------



## mariabelfast

Decided today vouchers for all!
Christening booked for mid Jan, so need to get busy planning that

happy birthday hannah, sian & danny
Sweetchilli just take it easy in work you get no thanks for killing yourself


----------



## mariabelfast

PS Velmas right about the trust fund thing. It is £50 now cos I just got James & Sophias today


----------



## Sparty

Sunbeam so glad you have joined us here, congrats again on the BFP - best christmas present ever

Lgs glad everyone turned up despite the snow to help celebrate your Danny's 1st birthday

Cate saturday sounded like fun, hope the girls enjoyed the party to celebrate their 1st birthday. Keep applying for the jobs something will turn up.

SW glad the tablets are helping and the ms has gone

MrsB sounds like fun buying some clothes for after the pregnancy. I had to get a dress for a wedding I'm going to on the 11th and I look like an elephant   .. can't believe I will ever fit into my old clothes again. Glad all is well with you and the babies.

Velma - how are you chick? I got my signed form from the mw on friday for the £190   

Marie hope the week goes by quickly with DH away. As you said you have the best two christmas presents ever nothing you could buy in the shops could compare. Vouchers are a great present. Will you have a big christening?

Bp Not long now until your wee babies will be here, hoping your feeling well? Do they try pushing the bf at parentcraft? I think everyone should do what suits them and their babas

Loopybud I'm sure Zara will enjoy all her presents, think its really cute she is getting her own laptop.

Emmamcc hope the new tx is going ok?

Emak if your looking in hope your feeling better and looking forward to Olivia's 1st christmas

Jelly how are you and Dylan? Have you shopped for his 1st christmas presents yet?

AFM I have had a lovely few days - went for an interview on wednesday and did really well at the interview but decided to let them know I was pregnant... thinking this might put them off a bit.. anyway it didn't matter they offered me the job. I was delighted - I have applied for lots of jobs since I graduated in July but nothing until now. It's not exactly what I wanted but it is a start, get my foot in the door. 

Then I had mw appointment on friday and everything is going well, even got a wee surprise scan. It was wonderful seeing the change in the baby - took some photos with my iphone to show DH as I told him he didn't need to attend as it was just routine   .. 

Won money for having 8 as the bonus ball on saturday night. 

Then it was my birthday on Sunday and my friends and family have spent the weekend spoiling me rotten. 

Good times      oh and I'm under 100 days now - yipeeee


----------



## Velma

Congrats Sunbeam    Fab news!!! Enjoy

Sparty - know how you feel i have christening on the 12th - not too worried about the dress as sis gave me one which should do, but need to get shoes - i have tree trunk legs and feet had to get boots in size 7 to house them normally 5.5/6 so thats all i'm wearing these days! Could be slippers yet    Great you got your form - it's a nice wee bonus for some baby stuff    I am going to the antenatal classes, one of which is dedicated to Breast feeding - so people can avoid it if they dont want to go! Glad you got the interview - fab news Congrats and glad you told them you are pregnant means you can relax a bit now as well instead of worrying about that! You never know where it might take you - hope it works out well for you!    Surprise scans are the best    Sounds like luck is on your side at the mo    Glad you are under 100 days - i was delighted to get to that too   

BP - Am thinking of you hun, hoping all is well and awaiting the big news    

lgs30 - hope yis all enjoyed your LO's birthday!

Maria - the shops will still be there - look after yourself and enjoy the twins - i'm sure its daunting enough with your other half away!

Mrs_B - glad to hear you are eating plenty these days - I'm addicted to sugar!    I know i really can't believe the time - i feel so lucky to be at this stage and getting mega excited even and visit to the delivery suite hasn't scared me   

sweetchilli glad to hear the tablets are helping - long may it continue   

Cate - hope you have enjoyed the celebrations - I'm sure it is hard to believe where that year went!

Hope all the rest of you are doing good!

Velma x


----------



## lgs30

thanks ladies for all the birthday wishes we had a ball of a day
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< picture of Danny an his waybuloo cake i got it esp made for him ul do anything eh lol were snowed in since his birthday i live in the mountain alrite lol how u all keepin ? its babies mad here but great to read about Cate ur little 1s are 1 tomorrow its mad were that year wentmum got Danny that v/tech first steps for his birthday its great so it is  took Danny to bed last nite he turned round to d/p an an said nite nite daddy as plain as anything hes speach is fantastic brilliant were glad about that 


hope everyone is takin it easy in the snow hi to anyone iv missed


----------



## sunbeam

Sparty under 100 days....it will fly by!!!

Igs Danny's gorgeous....oh its so cute when they start talking!

Still in the house with the snow!

Off to cook, chat soon,

Sxx


----------



## Mamabud

Lgs30 - you forgot to mention that Zara, dh and me didn't make it back over the mountain!!!  We couldn't pass the Limavady mountain, as a lorry had jack knived, and there was a traffic jam!  We ended up ringing a work colleague, and staying over in Limavady.  The call was interrupted with several tears!!  Scary when you have someone so precious on board!  That aside we had a lovely day - can't believe you wee man is 1!  That must have been so sweet, telling his dad night night.

Cate - the girls are so cute - seen the new pics on **.  Glad you had a good birthday.  

Sparty - well done on the job   

Big hello to everyone else.  I've always so much to do, so haven't time for many personals.  Zara is doing great.  She's been asleep since 11.30, so this morning's swim must have taken it out of her!!  She is really starting to move much quicker, but is still being an 'army' man, not up properly on the hands and knees.  Has everyone started their Christmas shopping?


----------



## emak

Hi ladies ,i hope you are all well ,sorry for my absence but have had a busy old 2 weeks as some of you may know i was admitted to hospital almost 2 weeks ago with a suspected clot in the lung thankfully got the all clear ,doc says it was a lung infection as there was something showing on the scans on left lung ,spent 2 nights in hospital and was just gutted to be away from Olivia cried my wee heart out .Have been just trying to get better and build up my strength after the birth etc but have been told that it will possibly take a couple of months due to the blood loss ,but thankfully im feeling a good bit better.
Olivia is doing really well ,loves her bottles and the bath which she is due to get into very soon.Last night i changed her formula from sma to cow and gate as she always seemed hungry ,well i gave her a bottle about 10.45pm we all went to bed knackered and the wee dote was still sleeping when dh alarm went off @ 5.30am christ i jumped out of bed all concerned that something was wrong with her ,thats the longest she has ever slept ,she def seems a lot more satisfied with the different formula thankfully (btw incase anyone was wondering the breast feeding only lasted 5 days ,poor wee thing was starving as mummys iron levels were so low the milk wasnt coming too good)
Well thats the update in our house.
Loopybud ,thats fab that wee Zara loves the pool ,think i will take O when the time is right ....at what age do you start them ?
Cate happy birthday to the girls
Lgs belated happy birthday to Danny ,hope his party went well
BP whoo hooooo only 2 more sleeps ,im cannot wait to get that text huni   
Maria and jellybaba my fellow new mums hope you are both well and enjoying your babies
Sparty well done on another milestone under 100  
MrsB i feel your pain regarding the veins ,i have had them for years but since being pregnant they are so so bad with loads of wee broken veins too ,no short skirts for me EVER .Actually with the size i am at the moment nothing looks good ,i went into town earlier today and cannot get a pair of trousers to fit over my big hips and ass ,weight watchers here i come !!!
Right girls gonna have to go as my wee princess is stiring.
E xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!
sorry just a quick one!
emack glad your out of hospital hun and got the all clear!      you get back to your old self as fast as possible! that cow and gate is mighty stuff!when i switched ds to it he slept like a log so when i had dd i knew what formula i was going to try!and it worked too!oth were over twelve hours!  ! im gonna give bf a go but it wont be exclusive no way! i wouldnt be able maybe two feeds a day and the rest bottle! im gonna say it to my gp and next visit re getting veins out. i like to wear small dresses etc as since i had ds at seventeen my belly is covered in stretch mark and saggy skin even when i was size 8 i couldnt wear short tops!so i liked showin off my pins!altho saying that after i had ds i was size 16+ and within 6months i was a 10 weight watchers are the BEST. i admit i did take the biscuit or ten packs when havin ds but wit dd i was little more careful this time tho i have odd splurge but physically cant fit a lot in!   aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh sorry for rambling!
a big hi to lgs loopybud velma sparty sunbeam maria cate1976 and anyone i missed!
i will catch up again tomorrow!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## Babypowder

,

Well girls how are we all?

Haven't had a min to pop on, had a quick read back there,

LGS Happy belated B'day to Danny   

Velma, Sparty, maria, Loopybud, SW, sunbeam, cate, glad your all well. (and anyone i've missed)

Emak and MrsB, im now thinking C&G! I'd got aptamil in, though my mum had said C&G was all she used, meanwhile I was thinking   , but perhaps she was right and I may end up changing, I love the idea of full bellies and some sleep   .

Big day tomorrow, bit surreal, can't believe im going to meet my babies     if I look back on the journey I swear I never thought i'd see the day, will miss my bump in someways-suppose its the only one i'll have/had, but of course the babies will be much better and i'll be able to see my feet!

Signing off for now still some stuff to do, thanks for all the wishes and support girls over the months    catch up soon. BP   .


----------



## Velma

Hey BP - good to hear from you - all the best huni!! I'm sure its all so surreal    I can't believe that time has come round already - your life will have changed forever by tomorrow evening    all for the better. I know how you feel re missing the bump already i am feeling like that - i think it's when you thought this would never happen and the loveliness of feeling movement etc you just feel so in love with the wee mites you are carrying around. I will be thinking of you and can't wait to see the update although i know it will all be hectic for you.   

emak so glad to hear you got the all clear hun - such a scary time!   hope you get to build yourself up very soon  and glad to hear you are back with Olivia   

Hope the rest of you are all doing well! I'm getting to see my wee neice later as they are coming up to stay for a few days so can't wait   

Velma x


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls,

Babypowder just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow....it will be the best day of your life when you meet your wee babies....cant wait to hear how you get on!!!!

Emak glad to hear you are home and over that scare.....take lots of care of you and Olivia!!!!


Velma enjoy your time with your wee niece!!

Mrs_24 when I had DS the midwife just gave me a C & G in the labour ward and it worked a treat I never had to change and my wee man was always a great sleeper!!  Think I will use it this time round too!!

Loopybud glad to hear your wee Zara is doing well....I took my wee man swimming from he was only a wee baby (my dad had us swimmimg from only a few weeks, he is a big water fan).  Well at 10 Jack got his gold award in our local pool and he also sails in the summer.  I think swimming is not a hobbie for kids, I think its a life skill!!!!

Hi to Sweetchilli, Sparty, Igs and Maria, hope I haven't forgotten anyone!!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Babypowder - Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck for tomorrow      
My little one was on Aptamil, she just wouldn't take C&G   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## IGWIN79

Bp good luck hun , cant wait to hear from you


----------



## NANA23

OMG Bp ....have just popped on and cant believe its all happening for you
The best of luck....cant wait to here the news 

Big hi to everyone else - have been very bold and not getting on too much as my laptop is broke but its great to see everyone doing so well 

NANA xx


----------



## holly01

Me2 cant wait to hear all BP


----------



## emak

Hi girls just popping on quickly with some fab news BP gave birth to a wee boy and a girl  today weights were 5lb 10 and 4lb 15 from memory  ,thats about all I know for now apart from bp had big blood loss and few other issues and wee boy is in an incubator needs wee bit of help breathing.when i hear anymore I will pass it on .


----------



## holly01

Awwwwhhhh so chuffed for u both BP one of each,please god ure wee man will be in ure arms soon,hope u arnt toooo wrecked   
cant wait for names
Let the fun begin wooohoooo


----------



## Velma

emac thanks for the update!!  

BP fab news huni - Glad to hear of the new arrivals - hope you are feeling better soon hun and hope your wee man makes a speedy recovery!! Hope you get to spend time with them real soon!    Will be thinking of you all!! Think i guessed right - one of each - how nice     CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Take care!!

Velma x


----------



## IGWIN79

Well done BP


----------



## IGWIN79

Big Congrats to and DH on the birth of your wee boy and wee girl



hope everyone is doing ok hun


----------



## Sparty

BP and DH congratulations on the birth of your son and daughter       Hope your all doing well xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

congratulations BP


----------



## lgs30

aww     such gr8 news congrats BP


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Just wanted to pop on and say congrats to BP and hubby on the birth of your wee boy and wee girl. Delighted for you. Hope your wee man has a speedy recovery. 

Emma xx


----------



## sunbeam

BP im so delighted...congrats to you and DH      !!!!


----------



## Mamabud

BabyPowder - delighted for you and dh.  Hope you are all home for Christmas.

Updated picture of Zara, taken last night!

Hope everyone else is well.  Working at 3, so no personals.


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening All!
bp and dh huge congrats on the birth of your twins!     
hope you will all be home soon! you must be sooooo delighted!!!!!

xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

BP i nearly   when i seen them photos of the twins this morning they are so adorable   
well done hun


----------



## Hopeful NI

Ahhh Babypowder Congratulations on thebirth of your son & daughter


----------



## SUNNY2007

any names yet Bp for the twins actually i just said something i hate.  I hate my two being referred to as the twins sorry.


----------



## cMac

Congratulations Babypowder, one of each!!  Hope you are getting your strength back and that both the twins are thriving.  Can't wait for names, more details and some photos too please!!


----------



## shaz2

congratulations bp on birth ofyour precious little bundles enjoy honey xxxx


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations on the birth of your two miracle... Enjoy hope they get home soon x.


----------



## NANA23

Awh congrts BP 
That is just the best news!!! I hope you and babas are keeping well and cant wait to hear all


----------



## emak

Hi girls just a quickie ,im sure BP wont mind me telling you since your all asking after her .She is still in hospital ,very weak etc so she is being well looked after for another wee wile as for the names of her precious babies i feel that i should let her do that honour (they are beautiful names and the babas are just adoreable)
Hope everyone else is well and keeping warm ......so fed up with this snow !!!


----------



## emmamcc

BP - I am so delighted to hear your news.  Hope you all get home very soon.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder:  on the birth of your babies.  that you're recover soon and are able to get home with both soon.

Sunny: Agree with you about not referring to twins as 'the twins', I don't mind people referring to Hannah & Sian as 'the girls', I've done it a few times if people have said 'How are the girls'.

loopybud: Love your new profile picture.

Hope everyone is coping ok with the snow, guessing that a few might be snowed in. It might be nice to look at but it's hard work pushing a pram through it. Not much from me apart from Hannah pulled herself to standing in her cot a few days ago, hasn't learnt to sit back down again though which means that she cries when she's had enough. There's been a couple of times when Sian's looked as though she's going to attempt walking on her own but hasn't done it yet. I've tried standing her on her feet and holding her hands but she just cries cos she doesn't like being held when she wants to be 'free'. She'll hold onto her cot or the bars of the playpen and cruise along and round these. If anyone wants to see recent pics of Hannah & Sian, there's some on my ******** in Mobile Uploads album. I need to sort out all the photos I have before doing proper albums on ******** though.


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate do you mind if i have a look at your pictures need your ******** id though if thats ok


----------



## Mrs_B24

cate aw bless there little efforts its so cute when u see 'em trying brings a tear to ur eye! 
i woulldnt worry too much about how fast or slow they progress with walking etc the sooner they walking they sooner they fall and bang into things! my dd didnt even crawl till bout yr and ds was 6months theres no difference in them! on that note dd was unning up stairs this afternoon excited bout sweets and tripped and walloped her eye off step then fell down with the shock she has a big swolen black eye the crater!they never learn an hour later she tripped again and banged her knee!they never learn!  
last year she was running into sitting room and trpped and her teeth came through lip and had to have plastic surgery!think im just gonna get helmet for her and bubble wrap!


----------



## Babypowder

We're home!!!

Thanks girls for all the messages-in    reading them here, hormones   .

Thanks emak for posting news   , we have decided to name our bundles Zac and Phoebe   
Had a hard time even before the section, couldnt get spinal in etc, massive blood loss other things, did my Gillian Mckeith day after birth and collapsed, ended up with blood transfusion, still weak but it gave me a hit! But none of that important now, we're sooooooooooooooo in love with our babies   .

Their both on a wee anti-biotic for 7days but feeding and doing well.

Cath up soon and hope your all well. xox


----------



## Velma

Hey BP - So delighted for you!! Obviously not for all the problems but so glad you are all doing well now! I hope you have plenty of support now after it all as you will need it to heal! Sounds like you have been totally thorugh the mill hun!    

Such lovely names - and so glad that you are enjoying your two wee bundles - such miracles!!!    What weight were they in the end? Look after yourself and look forward to hearing more when you get a chance!

Velma x


----------



## SUNNY2007

Welcome home Bp i remember walking into my house and crying cos reality hit me i was responsible for these two little babies and i was so scared.  I had similiar experience epidural wore off i had induction of labour and 12 hours trial of labour then section thats why i had epidural not spinal epidural wore off and i could feel them cutting me felt like a hot poker but was quickly sedated then i lost 1000mls of blood hb went to 8 but iwas lucky non symptomatic so didnt need blood just so tired so was  put on doubly iron with a hb that low i should have been fainting all over the place but glad i wasnt.  Well its always good to get home and get your own we routine hope you have the christmas youve always dreamed of with santa take care hear from you soon


----------



## cMac

Great to hear that you are all home Babypowder, you have brought a tear to my eye!!!  Keep yourself well and enjoy this special time xxx


----------



## NANA23

Awh BP am so glad to hear you are all home safe and sound
Sorry to hear you had a rough ole time but at least you have Zac and Phoebe to hold and comfort ya   
You just try and take good care of yourself and am looking forward to hearing how yous are getting on and all those tips for the rest of us, ready and waiting.....aghhh 

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all keeping well and warm 
Looks like the thaw is on, temporary as it may be!!!! 

Alls good at my end - am feeling good, have bif fat feet and hands but apart from that bump and I are doing well.
Im 28 weeks on monday and have next appt at hospital next Thursday so cant wait for that   

NANA xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

bp so glad to hear you and babas are home! fab names too they sound really well together! 
aaah am getting scared with all this talk of blood loss etc! never had a section before and no its a reality with twins!i cried to get out it last time even pretended my waters were braking! 
sunny2007 i got that strange feeling too when i came home after ds and dd! its like totally lifechanging that theres another person or two in the house!i asked my friends too and they sed same thing! id say it mostly hormones too! 
big hi to everyone else!
poor dd her eye was worse this morning she cant even open it the crater


----------



## Sparty

Bp love the names but sorry to hear that you had such a hard time, hoping that now your home you start to feel better soon and DH is looking after you all.

MrsB your poor wee dd sounds like a crash helmet might be the way to go   

Nana where are you having your baby? I'm 28 weeks on tuesday maybe we will end up in at the same time. I'm in the royal.

Cmac hope your keeping well?

Ahh Sunny that sounds scary  

Velma are you next?

Emak how are you and Olivia doing?

Cate not really the weather for pushing a double pram. Hope the snow is beginning to thaw.

SW and Kate how are you both doing?

All good with me and bump - going to a wedding this weekend, should be fun. Tried on what I'm wearing     DH thinks I look good, I think I look massive   ... I'm right    

Hi to everyone else - hope your all set for christmas


----------



## Mrs_B24

sparty i second you on that a crash helmet defo! u think they learned from all that ? my voice is wrecked from telling them all day no running on stairs.ds then runs and slides on tiles it drives me mad with worry!glad u and bump are doing good!  ! 
am sure you look "blooming" lovely in your outfit   ! im fairly big now too myself! my fundus nearly @ 30 weeks!   !
hi to everyone else! 
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Cate had a wee look at your photos your daughters are gorgeous.  Thanks for letting me see your pics.


----------



## sunbeam

Hi to everyone,

babypowder just wanted to say its great you are home with your lovely we bundles....I just love your names, zac and pheobe!!!!  Best wishes!!!!


----------



## lmk

hey all  I just wanted to pop on and pass on my congrats to all the new mummies emak,bp and jellybaba!!!  I hope you all are well and babies are doin fab!!  will catch up with you all soon.

how are all the bumps behaving?? whos next?? 

sorry i havent been on in such a long time, my mum has been quite unwell and has been in hospital for the past 8+wks.  she is on the rd to recovery and is in musgrave for rehab.  scary time but we have got thru the dark days and the light is beginning to shine for us.  mum is getting out to spend xmas with us which is fab as its our 1st xmas on both sides with a grandchild!!  bump behaving but i was in hospital for 3days with v high bp and tightenings!! so bubs has decided to stay in and i have reached 30wks whoooo hoooo!!!!  i have to rest and take it easy.... easier said than done!!  k has cut her 1st tooth and no2 is following, but my god they took there time in coming!!!  she has got so big and has such a fun personality and is so good for her daddy and grandparents when i havent been about.

i'm away to bed and hope to get a catch up soon with you all.  
lots of love LMK xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Velma

Imk, We have all been thinking of you!!
So glad things are improving with your mum, it has been such a stressful time for you and managing your little one and being pg can't have been easy. Sorry to hear you were in hospital yourself but so glad you have gotten to a milestone!! You and I might be battling it out for next place! Since its your second and considering you went early last time i'd say it's you hun   

Sparty looks like i'm next in terms of weeks - but i reakon it'll be lmk. I think i am gonna go over!! 4 days over for me would be nice for a wee birthday treat   

Everyone seems to be talking about being massive i don't feel massive bump wise, but feel it looking at my hands, feet, legs and face - they are rotten!!   

Hope everyone else is doing good!!

Velma x


----------



## wee emma

aww, nice names bp   . andrew's youngest is Phoebe. she used to get lots of different spellings on birthday cards    and various nicknames - phoebejeebies, pheebs,pj etc etc


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls had my scan today and one heart beat seen....so happy!!!!  EDD 01.08.11....roll on the summer!!

Hope evryone is keeping well!!

Bp hope Phoebe and Zac have settled well into their new home!!

Sx


----------



## lgs30

aww fantastic hun well done    its a cold 1 girls   soon be Santa time   o i cant wait my ceilin is goin to come down iv bought so much i no he prob wont play wit half but hes a full year thats my way of lookin at it      d/p wil wonder were it all came from i just got it when i seen it    hope all the bump an babies are doin gr8 B/P love the names gorg Imk hows wee man/woman doin ment to be doin lunch wit Loopybud an Imk on Fri with the snow forecasted i cant see it     

Look after yourselfs in this bad weather girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< This is the family photo we got done really proud of it xx


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Imk great to hear from you so sorry your mum has been unwell really is a strain when someone that close in in hospital, glad she is on the road to recovery.. Great news that you have reached 30 weeks hope baby holds on a little longer take care of yourself.... Hopefully we could all meet up at some point in the new year with all our babies...

Lgs that is such a lovely portrait such a treasure to have, always been meaning to get one done hopefully in the new year..

Sunbeam great news on your wee heartbeat congratulations and hope you have a healthy pregnancy.. 

Babypowder congrats on zac and pheobe, you will have your hands full...

Congratulations on all the newborns and all bumps...

Hope everyone has a lovely christmas and new year xx..


----------



## Velma

Hey Sunbeam - that is fab news hun! hope you are doing good!   

Weather is totally mental girls - am so sick of this snow! and wondering how i am gonna move my car to get home from work after i parked it wouldnt move forward   

AFM - Have had less movement this week so went to RVH this morning, all looks good think placenta is now in the way of some of the sensations but scan showed that baby was 2 weeks smaller than should be    it is sitting on the the bottom line of normal at the mo, and they said it might be a small baby, but need to keep a check on it, have another app next week so will see what they say - but just got a bit of a shock, i know there is no point in worrying yet. 

Hope everyone else is keeping well!

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

velma try not to worry! im sure bubs fine! when nurses used to feel for my dd's position they were sayin i was havin a small baby everyone was they guessed about 6pounds even when waters broke my tummy was almost flat and she was ten pounds!but very "lean" no fat.hope that helps! it can be so nerve racking tho! 
congrats sunbeam on scan brill news! 
a big hi to everyone else! 
afm all going good here apart from me finding it increasingly difficult to put on socks get out of car etc!dh put me on my back yesterday had a good ol laugh sed i was like a turtle on its back!have my scan on monday am hoping everything ok!getting the steroids done too!when do you think i should pack my hospital bag?i no with my other two i had it packed from 34 weeks but with twins im guessing it should be a tad earlier?
well thats all for now! first day of snow down here wok to it this morning!must go and make a giant meaty stew!  to heat ourselves up! 
talk laters!
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Congratulations Babypowder on the safe arrival of your precious son & daughter.  One of each - so perfect.  So sorry you had such a traumatic time but hopefully the babies will be good & sleep lots & give Mummy a little bit of rest!
Goegeous names too!  Have a magicaol 1st Christmas with your wee bundles!

Just wanted to wish you all a wonderful Christmas!  And hope that 2011 brings so many of you ttc or mid tx the baby dream you all so wish for & deserve.
If only Santa could give out preg tests with 2 lines eh?!

Me grand - 32 weeks 3 days today!  Got an induction date prior to term so it's all very real now! B4 too long we'll be a Mummy & Daddy again!  Very emotional atm thinking of where we are this Crimbo & where we were this time last year when the pain was so mega mega raw.  Grace & James are never more than a thought away but Munchkin has so brought us such hope & healing.  THIS TIME we are going to get our wee miracle!

Love & hugs to you all!
Wishing you all every bit of luck on your journeys  

Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Velma

Thanks Mrs_B i guess the measurements indicated in the 50% range - average last time so its just a bit worrying that it looks like the growth has slowed down to move down the the lowest 10%. But am gonna wait and see how this week's appointment goes - perhaps the measurements are wrong!!

Mrs_B - you finding yourself very big now? You are saying you can hardly put on your socks! I'd say if you are in the mood to pack your hospital bag you may as well start when you can! I haven't finshed my packing yet - but if needed i guess it would do!  

shoppingqueen - so glad all is going well for you am sure you cant believe it all, not long now honey - when is your induction date? So glad this wee baby is bring you so much comfort after such a bad time!

Velma x


----------



## Mamabud

Imk -    happy christmas.  I'd say it'll be next week before we can exchange pressies.  Maybe we'll get lunch with lgs30?  30 weeks    You better be next Velma - Imk's baby better stay put a while.

Missy - would love a meet up.  Maybe the radisson, limavady would be a middle point?

Sharon - what a difference a year makes   

BP- love the names.  First christmas with our babies - brilliant.

Big hi to everyone else and Happy Christmas.  Zara is doing great.  Crawling everywhere, esp to the tree and stairs, and getting cuter by the day.  Dh checked her this morning at 6am and woke her!  Been up since and was working to 12 last night!  Sleep time soon!  xx


----------



## lgs30

santa will soon be here     .Hello everyone how is everybody keepin?Loopybud its next week for sure cant wait to get a big steak by that time wil be sick lookin at turkey    .Imk junior has to stay put    too   cold for he/she to make its way plus sants will miss him /her i think its a    but i dont mind waitin  whos next in line now Velma think its u am sure u cant wait .
Baby powder love ur names beautiful xx
Danny has his 4th tooth his nana found it on sunday when she kept him while we went shopping.D/p is all excited about buildin Dannys toys up on xmas eve its seems so real this year he was only 4 weeks last year were did it go eh hes pullin himself up now an talkin away    hopefully next year il get no 2 sorted where goin to try extra hard in the new year id love a wee bro/sis for him so lookin forward to the          
Merry xmas an Happy New Year to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NCKB

hi girls, how are you all Ive just logged on to wish everyone a very happy christmas   

LMK     30 wks........ where the bloody hell has the time went... bet u cannot wait till the new bubs arrives.. hope kahlen is doin well... im goin with lgs aswell and im goin to say    

I havent been on in sooo long but finally have the com sorted so will have to get myself up to date with everything thats gone on     
wanna pass on my congrats to all the new mammys... 
good luck lgs with the    in the new yr... think we might try again ourselves in the new yr  bobbi-mae is growing up too fast would a lil sis/bro for her if it doesnt happen naturally then we'll prob go for one (or 2) of our ice babies ...  

have a bit of a hangover today xmas drinks with work lastnite WWWWAAYYYY too much champers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazykate

Hello all  I'm so sorry I haven't been on in ages. I make a suggestion about a "who's next list" and then I disappear! Very poor of me..........but I'm off this afternoon and hopefully will get a chance to have a look at it. Having said that everytime I think I've got a free hour something crops up!!

Babypowder - huge congratulations hun xx

Sunbeam - congratulations roll on August 2011!!

I hope everyone is doing well and I do intend to get a proper catch up........really 

AFM - all is well now at the 25 week mark! Time has really flown by I'm not going to know myself after Christmas  Feeling lots of movement. I'm under the care of the doctor at the hospital he saw me last Thursday and said Placenta is lying low but baby's head is on it so it's nothing to worry about he also told me not to be going home and "googling" it  Review with him in five weeks time. Midwife this afternoon to complete Health in Pregnancy Grant form.

Just in case I don't get the opportunity to get back on I'll take the opportunity now to wish you all an *extremely happy Christmas and a fabulous 2011*

Kate xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Just popping on to say *MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR*

Imk not long now hun , and baba is hanging in there well 

Emak and BP sorry i havent had time to chat , being so busy and bloody nackered   hope mummies and babas are all doing well

Crazykate lovley to hear from you hun , not long for you now either EEkkkk      
God i am totally ****ting myself for the birth this time round dont know why as my last two were a breeze but i have a good feeling this one will be diff 

Lgs good luck for all the baby making action in the new year     Ive forgot what thats like lol lol 

Ladyhex and yella if your looking in massive hi to yas , i am missing yous both  

Hello to sunbeam, loopyone , loopybud, NCKB, velma, shaz, shoppingqueen, b24 ,missy ,sunny, sparty, nana ,Cmac , hope yous and babas and bumps are all keeping well and to anyone else i have forgot there are so many on here

As for me i am doing ok , still feeling sick but the throwing up part has stopped so thats something , thats been my view of the world for the last couple of months MY MOP BUCKET    

Had a we sneeky 16 week scan and baba was doing well and the doc tryed to see flavor but baba wasnt playing ball at all , told him i want it to be a surpise anyway 
I have put on a stone already as i cant get out and do anything in that bloody snow , wish it would go away 

Well thats it from me , have a lovley christmas everyone , i think this will be a special one for alot of us on here 

Flip me only relised i am 17 weeks today


----------



## cMac

Hi girls, hope you are all well, stocked up for Christmas and not needing to leave the house too much!!

Lmk thats good to hear that your mum is recovering and all is well with you and bubs.

Velma, isn't it unbelieveable that you are at 34 weeks now? How did your follow up scan go this week?

Sparty how are you doing?

Sunbeam, delighted that your scan went well, what a lovely summer you are going to have.

Babypowder I hope you are all settled into a nice routine now and looking forward to your first Christmas together.

MrsB24 delighted you are all doing so well and the bump is progressing nicely.

Crazykate it is amazing how quickly it flies by, I remember thinking when X Factor started and I was around 12 weeks, "By the time the final is on I'll be 6 months pregnant!".   

Shoppingqueen it must be comforting to have your induction date prepared.

Sweetchilli sorry you are still being sick, seems unfair when everyone says it'll be finished around 12 weeks! Baby was wanting to keep a secret for you!

Afm I am bricked off to the hilt with the bloody snow, car was snowed into the driveway from Friday to Tuesday, felt like a prisoner as I couldn't go out walking either! Dh and I have booked to Sligo next week (after we had to cancel a weekend away because of the snow last month) and if the snow and ice don't go away we won't be going anywhere! 

Anyone have like a strained muscle near their ribs? I spend the whole evening lying down just to stretch it out, but it gets so sore - I sound like such a moaning minnie, promise I'm not!

Big hellos toEmak, Lgs, Loopybud, Missy, Nckb and everyone else, HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hello everyone

Went to see Santa today with DD, she give him the weirdest look - managed to get the photo. Then went and got her first proper pair of Clarks shoes. So we had such a lovely day.

Well enough about me, is everyone ready for Christmas ?? I love Christmas


----------



## Velma

Hey CMac how you doing hun - haven't heard from you in ages !! Can't believe i'm 34 weeks am sure you are finding time is going quicker now as well   App is tomorrow - so hoping there has been a wee growth spurt!!   Have to say the snow and ice are doing my head in now also cant wait til it all goes! Hope you get away next week honey!

Sweetchilli hope the sickness leaves soon, plenty of people seem to get symptoms beyond the 12 week mark and to be honest most things for me kicked in around 11 weeks and onwards. I hope the next couple of weeks will start to feel better and give you a real boost!  Glad to hear scan was great! 

Crazykate - it's great to see so many of us progressing - its lovely to start getting so much movement definately makes it feel so much more real!  

Hopeful - so exciting - wont take her long to work out that santa = presents   

lgs30 & NCKB - good luck for 2011 and another wee miracle   hope it all goes well!

loopybud - i'm next date wise but lmk only 2 weeks behind me so if i don't go til over my time lmk might beat me to it  but obviously i will be hoping lmk's little one stays as long as possible  and can't wait til my time comes   

Hello to all and hope everyone is having a good run up to christmas!!

Happy Christmas to all!

Velma x


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: Lovely names for your 2 miracles. Glad you've got home in plenty of time for Christmas.

Shoppingqueen: So pleased for you,  that the birth of munchkin goes well. Looking forward to the birth announcement so much.

Hi to everyone else, good to hear from those who donm't get on here very often.

News on me is that my parents have come for Christmas, arrived yesterday, pressies have gone under and around the tree today, blocked off from little fingers by converting the playpen into a room divider. Both Hannah & sian have put fingers through the bars to have a feel but thinkj they like the sound of their fingers moving across the paper, crinkly things are a favourite. Have to wrap their pressies tomorrow morning.

Unlikely to have time to come online tomorrow so MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone.


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all!
just popping on to say a very happy christmas and a peacefull new year to all my ff's ! hope santa gets what ye wanted! 
looking forward to hearing how you all get on !


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all!
just popping on to say a very happy christmas and a peacefull new year to all my ff's ! hope santa gets what ye wanted! 
looking forward to hearing how you all get on !


----------



## Velma

Hi Girls,

Hope Santa was good and all the new mums have loved the new crazy christmas in their house! Best wishes to you all for the new year.

I had my scan yesterday and baby still measuring 2 weeks behind, they are sending me for detailed scan next week and if baby goes below the line it's currently on then they would want to get the baby out sooner rather than later. Felt a bit emotional after yesterday guess i am just hoping all is as it should be and i still don't know exactly where i stand yet but staying positive all will be well. Oh it was Dr McFaul - my 1st experience of him - he is lovely - so jealous of all of those out there that have him   

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your christmas day and a big nosh up   

Velma x


----------



## lgs30

just a quickie hope all of u an babies had a fantastic xmas an wishin u all a happy new year hope santa was good to u all 


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<danny on xmas day xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations bp - shame on me not having logged on in such a long time.
Had a fab 1st christmas with james & sophia. Theyre on c&g nutriprem 2 and putting on about half lb a week. We've had first smiles and sticking out tongues. Still  waiting on that elusive full nights sleep tho  
Happy christmas & new year to all, hoping that all those ladies in waiting have their new year wishes come true.


----------



## crazykate

hello all.  I hope Santa was good to you all  


lgs Danny's photo is lovely he's getting so big   


ShoppingQueen how you doing Mrs not long to go now eh??


BP glad your home and doing well hun xx


Velma      I'm sure your nerves are wrecked pet......hope your next scan shows all is well xx


Sparty - how are you?


MrsB_24 - how you doing?


Sweetchilli - I was still sick right up to 15wks though it had eased off greatly by 13wks - hope it gets easier for you 


CMac - it's not a baby foot/hand or elbow up round your ribs maybe  




Big hello to NKCB Loopybud Hopeful Maria and Cate and everyone else I've missed 





Is anybody else drinking gaviscon or similar like it's going out of fashion I'm going through a big bottle a week!!!




AFM - I have ordered my cot/cotbed    can't believe it's all happening now and I have that old sinking feeling that I'm not going to be ready.  We spent Tuesday sorting out the room that will become the nursery - so much junk/rubbish it was scary but all sorted now.  Going to go and have a look for wallpaper as DH is keen to get it all done asap!  We have ordered a cotbed and got the bedding accessories in the sales.  Nothing would do but DH wanted a matching moses basket too he was so excited bless him


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone!

Hope your all well, can't believe how fast the tickers are going  Velma your next hun 

Crazykate so happy for you and enjoy shopping-though im sure you'll get loads of pressies so make loads of room.

LMK you still hanging in?

Havent had a chance to read back, just had a glance but wishing you all........................



P & Z are doing well, getting big and bad! 4wks today, still feeding every 3hrs which is a killer during the night but other than that two wee dotes  .


----------



## Cate1976

Happy New Year everyone.

Babypowder: Feeding every 3 hours is going to be very tiring, I was so glad that both Hannah & Sian were going 4 and sometimes 5 hours (during the night) between feeds when we got home. Meant we were getting up twice during the night which was hard going due to tiredness and no chance to nap during the day either. If you're like me, the tiredness will improve loads when P & Z get to only needing 1 feed during the night.

CrazyKate: Shopping for baby is so brill, the big shop was done when my parents were over and I insisted on carrying one of the bags from Mothercare (Dad & DH had lifted them) and was given the lightest one after Mum said that I wanted to be a proud Mummy to be, well I was walking along, Mothercare bag in hand with a very big smile on my face.

Hope everyone had a good Christmas and that everyone is ok. Hannah & Sian have some new toys to play with. Christmas Day, Sian walked on her own for the first time, she can do 3/4 steps then sits down, she can crawl quick though, sometimes almost quicker than I can run after her.


----------



## Mrs_B24

happy new year everyone!
thanks for your support your all a wonderfull bunch on gals! 
xxxx
Sel
xxxx


----------



## cMac

Happy New Year Mummies and Mummies to be!!!

Well its a new experience being sober on New Years Eve    but one that I quite enjoyed, in fact I really loved it, Dh and I got quite emotional at 12 oclock thinking about the special year that lies ahead of us   Hope you all had a great one.

Velma I hope things are looking up for your lil baba and he or she gets to stay inside a little longer, although you are so close to term now. I'm sure you have had your detailed scan by now, please keep us posted!

Crazykate I'm not to far behind you on the gaviscon drinking, its such a pain isn't it, ah well! I'm nearly 100% now that my pain is muscular now as wee bubs kicks lower that that and the pain gets worse if I overdo things.

Our nursery is now an empty room waiting to be painted next week then move the furniture in, yippee!

Hello to Mrs B24, Cate, Babypowder, Sparty, Hopeful, Emak, Lgs, Loopybud, Maria, ShoppingQueen and anyone else looking in.


----------



## Mrs_B24

im havin quite frequent heartburn since ten weeks its gettin stronger tho! our babies will have fine heads of hair from it!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone , how are we all keeping ??

Happy new year to all the mummies and mummies to be , did everyone get loads of pressies ??

Mrb24 i am living on gavison as well   , i did with my last to as well 

Babypowder , hows the twins doing did they get spoilt at chrimbo ?

Imk how you and bump doing ?? 

Emak hows your wee lady doing , i heard she wasnt well hope she gets better soon     

Cmac , awe your lucky having a nursery , i cant as dd and ds have rooms of there own , me and dh have the other one and my dad is in the spare room , so baby will be in with me for a good while , i never had the chance to have a nurery with any of mine and would love to , but just cant , so i am very jelous        


Lgs love the photos of danny at chistmas , its great when they are that age and the wee smiles on there faces when they see the toys

Crazycate , oh all the buying i cant wait , dh wanted to start straight away , but i have told him no unitl big scan then he can buy all he likes , he wasnt happy bunnie       

well we had a real epsoide at home tonight , sis bought mini hamsters for the kids and one of them got bedding wrapped around its wee leg and it was so tight and cutting if the blood supply 
so sis tryed to wet its leg a wee bit and the hamter bit her and she dropped it in the sink full of water    he can swim rightly    , well i was just about to lift it and my flaming mother came in and pushed me out of the waay so hard i hit my stomach on the edge of the dryer and by god it hurt so much , my dad then shouted at her and she said to me i have carried 4 children and your exaggerating ! F**** i could have swung for her , my mother has never in her life said sorry to any of us when shes done somthing wrong , and she will not be back in my house till she apoloigises , as for the hamster he had a swim and a fly as he bit someone else and they kind of flung him   but hes ok and leg is all better , what a night all for a wee hamster        

Going to docs tomorrow for Swine flu jab not looking forward to it , but will feel better when i have it as there are so many preg women in hospital with it , its scary 

Loopyone did you change your name  musketerrmum      love it 

Shaz how are you hun , hope you and your wee lady are keeping ok 

Sparty how are you hun ??

Sunbeam how you getting on hun ??

Mollycat if your looking in hun  HI   

Hopeful , loopybud, maria shoppingqueen ,Nkcb velma, missy how are yous all ?

Sorry if i missed anyone , there are so many now , but big hi to all


----------



## Mamabud

Just a quickie to say hello, and wish all mummies, and mums to be a Happy New Year.  We all had a great Christmas, and Zara got spoilt rotten.  I was speaking to Imk to-day and she is nearly 33 weeks!  So pleased for her, as it was a tough time for her with wee K.  xx


----------



## Velma

Hi Everyone,

I went for detailed scan on 31st and baby was behind by 3 weeks at that stage and they said i had preeclampsia so admitted me. They said the baby weighed 4lb 2. They wanted to try and get me to 37 weeks but thought it more likely to get me to 36 and were doing traces on the baby and the heart beat was dipping, they then thought they would do delivery on mon 3rd Jan as they wanted to get the baby out and in the end decided they needed to act sooner so i delivered a beautiful baby boy on 1/1/2010 at 1 min to 8. He weighted 3lbs 8 and is in Neonatal, but thankfully last night got out of the intensive care section and seems to be doing well. We have named him Jacob Ewan, and i have gotten home just about 10 mins ago. We are hoping he won't have to stay in too long but it could be 4 weeks or so yet so feels very surreal but am so delighted that i am now a mummy to my little miracle.

Wishing you all a lovely new year and all the best for your impending dates   my thoughts and prayers are with you all!

Velma x


----------



## cMac

Aww Velma I'm having a wee tear for you!  Congratulations on the safe arrival of Jacob, and congratulations on becoming a mummy    Please get plenty of rest, your little man needs you to be strong whilst he is growing into a bigger boy!

Sending you lots of love,
Claire


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe velma , massive congrats to you and DH on the birth if your son  Jacob Ewan
make sure you look after yourself , he needs he mummie nice and healthy   

Love the name , what a brill new year present


----------



## Hopeful NI

Velma -



Congratuations on the birth of your Baby Boy !!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Girls, I am sorry if I have been off lately and I know this will be a very me me post, but just needed somewhere to cry to.

My sister is one week ahead of me in her pregnancy (natural preg) but she found out last week that some of the baby's organ's have not formed properly and it will not survive full term. So she has to go in later this week to get induced, but the baby will ony survive a couple of minutes.
My sister and DH don't have fertility issues but are asking the same questions that we have all asked - Why us and struggling to find answers. Hopefully with a bit of time it will get a bit easier for them.

So please girls I know this is such a me me post but please keep her and DH in your thoughts and prayers.

Thank you


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats velma on the birth of your baby boy! rest up and get strong coz u will be busy busy busy!


----------



## Mrs_B24

hopeful ni !
i am so sorry to hear about your sister and her dh's situation   i cant imagine what they must be feeling its really scary and no one deserves it  ! i hope and  that there be some chance however doubtful and  they will be comforted. seriously seriously unfair hun xxxx


----------



## Velma

Thank you for all your lovely well wishes!! We are over the moon!   

Hopeful - I will be praying for you all - it is such a hard time to think that they may be something wrong let alone being told the news they have - i will be hoping for a miracle - keep us updated on how things go!! Hopefully they will find the strength to get through this awful time!     

Velma x


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe hopeful , i am so sorry , its not bloody fair at all        

I cant imagine how you cope with something like that , it so heartbreaking 
i will be thinking about you all


----------



## Sparty

Velma and DH many congratulations on the birth of Jacob Ewan (lovely name and DOB), hoping and     he will be home soon with you both. Enjoy being a mummy    

Hopeful your poor sister and DH, sending them     at this very difficult time.

Crazykate, Did you get the wallpaper? Sounds like you and DH have all in hand for the nursery. I take the odd rennie but have not needed gaviscon so far. 

MrsB Hope the heartburn settles soon. Are you on the gaviscon as well?

BP glad to hear P and Z are doing well - the 3 hourly feeds must be tiring for you, but well worth it when you see them growing.

Sweetchilli I'm sorry but I had to laugh at some of the hamster story, sounds like a superhamster - flying, swimming   . Hope you didn't have any side effects from the swine flu jab?

Loopybud glad to hear you Zara and family had a lovely christmas. Must be very special when you have a lo.

Marie glad to hear James and Sophia had a lovely first christmas

Cmac how is the nursery coming along?

Imk you must be next? Or is it you SQ? Hoping you ladies are keeping well?

Sorry not been on much girls but I started working again during december and finding it very tiring. Although saying that I'm going to try work up to the start of March, unless I win the lotto soon    All good with me and the bump, we both seem to be doing well. Delighted we are into 2011. Hope you all had a lovely christmas and are enjoying the New Year so far.


----------



## emak

Hi ladies ,just popping  on quickly to congratulate Velma  on the birth of Jacob ...lovely n!me ,i hope he gets home soon .Get as much rest as you can now because you will need it . We are doing ok Olivia has had a cold for almost a week now ,by sunday/Monday she was not feeding and bringing  up the little she did take so we took her back to doctors for a second  time ,the poor wee dote has a kidney infection and last week it was discovered i  have clot in leg so on injections and blood thinners for god knows how  long  ,I'm just so fed up being ill its been one thing after another with me  .I        will try do a proper post tomorrow  on lap top as using phone at the moment and its taking forever. A massive hello to everyone.x


----------



## IGWIN79

Sparty , i had a good laugh myself       poor wee hamster , he was like a drowned rat        
hope the tiredness goes soon hun 

have all yous girls had the jab , i was told it would hurt like hell , but i didnt even feel the injection, and fingers crossed no side affects 

well today i am 19 weeks and my bump is really uncomfortable and i am finding it really difficult to move and have really bad cramps 
dont know what it is feel like im 80     phoned the midwife and she told me to go to Aand E , i was a bit peed of at that , are the midwifes not suppose to be looking after me    so i didnt bother i cant take the kids to Aand E for god knows how long   so will go and see doc 
Baby is bouncing about like mad , he never stops


----------



## shaz2

Hi everyone

Sorry havent been on in such a long time so not quite up to speed with everyone just yet   

sweetchilli god love yer wee hamster lol had de laugh at it "FLYING" though lol, how r u?

hopeful    my prayers are with your sister an dh i hope they get the strength they will need over next few weeks   

Velma and dh congratulations on the birth of your baby boy and wat a lovelly name, u wait and see how well he will come on in the next few weeks  , u rest while u can cause yer wee man will be home with use soon,   

hows all the babys and bumps doing?

sorry we quick post need to catch up with use all

belated HAPPY NEW YEAR

xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Shaz nice to hear from you hun , seen photos of your wee one , cute as anything     

I am doing ok , cant wait to get big scan on 24th then i can relax lol lol


----------



## shaz2

Im sure yer so excited now sweetchilli, The time will fly by when u have had yer big scan, r use going to keep the flavour a wee suprise? xx


----------



## IGWIN79

not to sure yet lol , i have a clue its a boy as he is kicking the hell out of me     and my other boy was the same , my wee girl was very quiet , i could be really wrong      we will see , i dont know if they will tell me what it is anyway as it says on my app they dont tell the flavor


----------



## shaz2

how come they dont tell ye flavour? im sure use dont really care anyways, if by some miracle i get pregnant again i wouldnt ask this time lol


----------



## IGWIN79

Dont know lol lol but i will be asking again and again


----------



## shaz2

lol, thats wat i did with aya, every single monday without fail!!! lol


----------



## shoppingqueen

Mega congrats Velma on the safe arrival of Jacob.  Hope he continues to thrive & is home very soon with his proud Mummy & Daddy!  Lovely name & what a fab D.O.B!

Wishing you all a wonderful 2011 & hope with all my heart that there are lots & lots of BFP's & babies for you all!

I am doing grand - 35 wks 1 day!!  On Tues nite Munchkin was 5lbs 5 oz approx.  Doc Ong inducing me early due to our history - so got a date!!!!!!!!
MEGA EXCITED!  

Next time I'm on here will be a Mummy again!!!!!!!!!!!  

Love & hugs

SQ
xxx


----------



## lgs30

congrats Velma on ur baby boy such joy he will bring  
Shoppinqueen so glad ur got ur date   
hi to everyone hope all bas an bumps are doin gr8 done lunch wit imk an loopybud on thur aww some laugh imk is just bloomin cant get over her bump massive hope she doesnt mind me sayin that but it is god bless     an k an zara are just gorg too wat a fun afternoon xxxx


----------



## shaz2

Hi sq

sooo excited for use, even more so cause you have a date. Ill 2nd wat muskateer mum said regarding james and grace i know they will be with use on your special day, good luck honey will be thinking of u xxx


----------



## NANA23

CONGRATULATIONS VELMA....awh a baby boy...was so delighted to see the news when i logged on, love the name btw
Hope you are keeping well, please god you'll have your wee man home with yous very soon 

A big hello to everyone else and a HNY to you all...heres to a great 2011!!

Im 32 weeks today and our 2 babas are kicking away like whole good ones    
I really cant believe how quick time is ticking by.....just still dosent seem real!! 
Have been feeling gr8 tho am glad to be finished work as i have the hugest feet and hands you've ever seen and find it hard even to type ere now...the joys eh!!
Have hospital appt again on thurs so hopefully we'll hear a bit more.....

Big hugs to you all


Nana xxx


----------



## NANA23

Hopeful - I just wanted to say I am gutted for your sis and her dh...is just gut wrenching   
Must be so hard for you all....take care and stay strong 

N xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Big happy birthday to BABYPOWDER , you have the best two pressies this year !!!
Hope you have a great day xxxxxx




Hopeful , we are thinking about you and your sis at this hard time


----------



## Hopeful NI

Thank you girls, my sis was induced on fri and give birth to a little boy on Saturday but he died shortly afterwards. He was buried today, although it is a very hard time for them they have a little angel to look after them and get them through this difficult time.

On a positive note the staff at RVH where fantastic, providing specially knitted clothes for premature babies.

Thank you for all your support, I realised just how lucky I am, I have a beautiful dd and another little munckin on the way.


----------



## cMac

Hopefu, I'm so sorry for your sister's loss, such a terrible thing for your family to deal with


----------



## Mamabud

Hopeful - I'm sure it is difficult for your family, with you being pregnant too.  Sincere sympathy to you all.  Hopefully time will be a healer.

SQ - exciting times.  All the best for the birth.

Lgs30 - had a ball at lunch.  Isn't it weird how infertility has created two great friends, in Lisa and you.  Danny is a wee character!

Well, I got a very pleasant surprise this morning.  A brown envelope, marked first class came from the RFC!!!!!  I had rang a couple of weeks ago to reactivate us on the private tx list.  We joined when we signed for the NHS go about 3 years ago.  We have an appt on 31st January!!  Not sure what the exact steps will be, or if it's only a  review to get back on the list, but excited anyway!  She told me it was 10-12 months for a review appt, so over the moon!  Watch this space......


----------



## Babypowder

Velma huge congrats on the arrival of little Jacob-love the name and hope he is soon big and strong and home with his mummy and Daddy


----------



## Babypowder

Hopeful, im so sorry to read of your sisters loss, life is very cruel, I hope in time things get a little easier for her and her DH   .


----------



## Babypowder

SQ!!!! So excited for you, can't wait to hear all about your precious bundle, wishing you all the best and like the other girls have said, im sure your little angels will be watching over you as always   .


Big hello to everyone else, great to see the tickers moving-lots of new arrivals onthe way    SW thanks for the b'day wishes and let us know how the big scan goes.
Hope everyone is well.
Loopybud, great news about RFC here's    for a wee bro or sis or both! for Z. Any word on LMK? have you spoke to her?


----------



## IGWIN79

right girls what do we think imk is having i think its a wee boy


----------



## lgs30

Hello girls how are we all an bumps An babies lol Danny got his mmr on wed wt a few days we put in but he's finally gettin bk to himself today sweetchilli ur time is flyin eh were havin loads of fun plannin no 2 lol
   
Hi to everyone 
Loopybud And IMk lunch was gr8 
BY THE WAY GIRLS IMK HAD A WEE GIRL EVENIN THIS EVENIN Isla Lian born @7.07 weighin 5lb 9oz she is just a wee doll


----------



## Hopeful NI

Sweetchilli - I am with you I think imk is going to have a BOY !!!!!!

Lgs30 - Glad you are having fun     - the ony nuts I have seen recently has been in a KP tin      

Poor Danny, Orla still has to get her MMR jabs just waiting on the appointment from the doctor last one got cancelled due to weather. Oh I hate to see them getting the injections  

Loopybud - Great news about your appointment at RFC    

How is all the bumps & babies doing ?


----------



## mariabelfast

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS Velma & Imk. Take my word for it Velma spend this time building up your strength for when Jacob comes out. 

Gutted for your sister hopeful. With all you've been thru you'll be a great support to her & in time your wee baby will be very special to her.

SQ waiting your post with baited breath.

Cate great that you've had 1st steps. Another milestone reached.

Hope everyone had a gr8 break over xmas and everyon e gets their new year wish.

James & Sophia have been signede off by the hosp   & christening this sunday. Have booked function room in local pub in tend to celebrate in style. Will post agsain when ive recovered from my hangover  

Anyone else going to tinylife coffee morning on thurs?


----------



## Mamabud

CONGRATULATIONS IMK!  BABY ISLA IS JUST BEAUTIFUL AND A REAL WEE BRUISER FOR BEING 5 WEEKS EARLY!  OVER THE MOON FOR YOU AND DH.  CONGRATS TO K FOR BECOMING A BIG SISTER XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Hopeful - isn't it horrible how we have to be cruel to be kind.  Jabs are horrible.

Maria - it sounds like the twins are thriving!  Enjoy the christening.

Big hi to everyone else - just wanted to congratulate Imk.


----------



## IGWIN79

Well imk i was away out on that one       big congrats to you and DH and baby K has a wee sister 
really love the name


----------



## Jillyhen

Congrats to lmk on the birth of Isla.. Loopy was she born in Causeway?

Hopeful so sorry to hear of your loss.

hope everyone else's wee baba's  n tots are keeping well

Jillyhen x


----------



## emak

MASSIVE congrats to LMK and DH on the new arrival ,love the name and she is just a wee babe   

Maria hope the christening went well today ......im so disorganised havent done a thing about getting Olivia baptised (we still havent decided on godparents either  )

Jilly ,Isla was born in Altnagelvin  

Mrs Chilli ,hows the bump coming on??

Loopybud hows your wee Zara doing ,great news about RFC      

All grand with me (thank god) and Olivia is just fab ,all i want now is a full nights sleep lol ,hope everyone is well .....whos next then


----------



## Sparty

Congratulations Imk and DH on the birth of Isla      

Emak glad to hear all is well with you and Olivia. Think Shopping queen is next

Maria hope the christening when well?

Hopeful how are you? Hope your sister and family are as well as can be expected at this time   

Velma how are you chick? any word of when Jacob will get out of hospital?

Hi Sw, Kate, Nana, Cmac and MrsB how are you all doing?

Hi to Loopybud, lgs, mm and all the other mums or mums to be


----------



## Mrs_B24

Contracts imk on your new arrival love the name!  X X x x
emak glad to hear your doing well hun and your little one is doin good !
Your right who is next?im 29weeks on  Tuesday but defo dont think i have ten weeks left possible six or seven cu the most so that would put me pretty close to the front eh!
SParty how you doing hun are you getting impatient to meet your little one yet?  
Its starting with me already plus have the pelvis problem full blown now and huge veins and the stockings keep comin down! Have scan tomorrow so hoping everything as it should [email protected]
big hi to everyone else! 
BIG HUGS TO ALL X X X X
sel


----------



## NCKB

Hi girls how are u all?? Just logged on to send my HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to lmk in the birth of baby Isla way a beautiful name bet ur over the moon and kahlen has a little sister how wonderful x x 
Haven't been on in so long have no Internet at home so I'm not up to speed on things... 
Hope ur all keeping well x x


----------



## angel83

Hi Girls

I dont know if anyone will remember me - but anyways I had a little boy on 8th November 2010


----------



## shaz2

Hi angel yeah i remeber u, well done mrs congrats xxxx


MEGA congratulations also to shoppingqueen and dh  xxxx


----------



## Velma

lmk - fab news congrats!!! Hope you are both doing great and settling in at home, lovely name   

Sorry Angel - don't know you but congrats, hope you are really enjoying your LO   

I'm afraid things have been busy with me, spending most of my time at the hospital and had two blood clots in my wound so still getting that dressed alongside expressing, anyone else find the breastfeeding difficult or not work out for them? It's not looking likely that i will have enough milk to exclusively breastfeed so i might be giving up on it soon!

Hope everyone is doing well - will be great to of the next arrival, hope all you girls are doing well and all the bumps are keeping good!  

Velma x


----------



## Hopeful NI

IMK - 

Congratulations IMK, DH and Big sister K 

Angel - Congratulations on your Baby son 

Velma - Don't worry too much about breastfeeding, it didn't work out for me with dd.

ShoppingQueen - IS your little munckin next 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## cMac

Congratulations Lmk!!! Beautiful name, one of my favourites   

Velma, sorry to hear you haven't been so well, I hope both you and Jacob will out of hospital soon and feeling great.

Mrs B24, hope your scan goes well, pelvic pain must be the worst.

I have such a wriggly little monster!  Nursery is all finished and the next job is packing bags. I like to think of myself as organised but there is a fair chance it could be classed as borderline obsessive      I'm looking forward to my baby shower that my sister is hosting for me at the end of the month. I've hosted a few myself and can't believe I'm getting one now!  Oh and my brain has turned to mush, I walked out of M&S on Sunday without paying for the nightie and knickers that I had picked up!!!  (I did go back in again...  )

Shopping Queen must be next, closely followed by Nana or Sparty, then Mrs B24, then me!!

Hello to everyone!


----------



## IGWIN79

Cmac , i work for security and watch out for shoplifters in M&S , bad bad girl   coming to find you , only joking           
god  how many times have we all done that lol lol  

that did make me laugh   

angel congrats on your wee boy hun    

Shaz Has shoppingqueen had her baby??


----------



## IGWIN79

got letter saying we  are on the rvh list from oct and 10 to 12 months waiting list god i could be going again in oct this year   
just have to wait and see how i feel when it comes up i guess , scary the thought of going all over again lol 
considering i was told four years ago we wernt intitled to a free go , i should have had it a long time ago , i def think i will be taking it


----------



## NCKB

Hey girls how are u all today? 
Got an iPhone so back in action wit the Internet... 
Congrats angel on ur little boy   
SW - I'd defo take them up on the free offer we don't get any free goes down here it's a disgrace   I've booked in for a FET for march but I dnt know if we'll go ahead wit it... Soooo nervous bout doin it all again since we were so lucky on our 1st attempt I dnt know if I'm ready to get on the crazy rollacoaster again !!!    
Any news on lmk and Isla ?? 
Hi to all bumps and babies x x


----------



## IGWIN79

Had 20 week scan today and all is good , and i know the flavor , and im not telling lol lol       
they dont tell you at the lagan valley , so she showed me inbetween the legs      

i  am so happy    

Nckb i think we will be put on hold for a while as i want to consintrate on this wee one for a while maybe 2012 wee will see lol lol 
but i will def be taking it


----------



## cMac

Delighted for you Sweetchilli!!  The 20 week scan is so in depth and another marker ticked off.  Cheeky you keeping secrets    I'll be looking out for clues.....


----------



## NCKB

Congrats sweetchili on ur scan today bet ur over the moon I'm gona go with    for u.... 

Yeh I'm not too sure If we'll go ahead wit FET just yet I'm enjoying bobbi-MAE at the moment I think I'm just jumping the gun a bit!!!  She got her first teeth this wk and today started sayin dada  

Cmac oh enjoy ur baby shower they are brill my sister and mam had a surprise one for me it was great.......


----------



## lgs30

S/c I thinks its a boy lol


----------



## NCKB

Yep I agree defo a boy!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

We will see lol lol


----------



## emak

Im going for boy too


----------



## Mrs_B24

does anyone know bout low vitamin b in third trimester got text this evenin from doc to come in tomorrow. bout it there not a lot me info online 
sw. congratulations on scan another mile stone x x x x
big hello to everyone else 
i see everyone doing good?!


----------



## NCKB

Hiya mrs b - never heard of low vit b wonder wat it is    maybe when u go to docs u might let u's know wat it is  I  only had very low iron when I was 
Preg so they brought me in to hosp and gave me an iron infusion for 10 hrs awful it was!!!! 

Hope everyone is doin well x x


----------



## IGWIN79

Mrb24 it depends on what b vit your lacking if its b12 thats to do with your iron , my levels have always been down and i have to get a injection every month to get them up 
at the start i had one every week then every two weeks and then work up to every month , they are painful


----------



## mariabelfast

No help on the vitamin b mrsb24 - sorry

Christening was class James & Sophia slept right thru and even managed a few beers mmm!
Do what i did emak & book somewher out. No cooking or cleaning, way to go.

Sweet must be brill seeing your wee peanut. 20 week scans are brill. Get your name frozen on the NHS waiting list & when ur ready you can get iot reactivated at the top. Got my name removed this week. With 3 kids i count myself lucky & it means someone else gets their turn that bit quicker

Hope your all enjoying the thaw. Isn't it great being able to get out and about again


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Imk is home, and they are hoping to get Isla home this week-end!  She is perfect, despite being 5 weeks early!  Imk will definately have her hands full, with two under one.  I take my hat off to all you twin mummies!  It challenging enough to get anything done with one!!

Sweetchilli - another big milestone - happy days.

Mrs B - sorry I can't help re the vitamins.

Emak - Zara is doing great.  She touches my nose, and can say 'beep beep', lol!  I keep trying to get her to say da da, but it's just mum ma, or ba ba!  Hopefully that's your share of ailments finished!  We definately have to do lunch when the better weather comes in.

Cmac - I'm sure the nursery is lovely.  It's hard to believe when you've a bump, that someday the cot will be filled with a wee bundle of joy.

Lgs30 - how's Danny doing?

Big hello to everyone else.  Never have enough time on the laptop to do loads of personals.


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey thanks girls x 
glad your doing well.
poor you sweetchilly. wit the injections it is vitamin b12 but am not good on injections yet just supplements for a week anecdote half then retest and if not working then note onto injections.i would not mine i eating loads of e fruit meat vegetables etc. never had that happen befor
big hi to all the bumps and mum s x x x x!


----------



## Mamabud

Just to let you know Imk and Baby Isla are home   .  I can't wait to meet her, but I'll have to give her a chance to get settled in and enjoy her new daughter!


----------



## IGWIN79

IMk and shoppingqueen big congrats on the safe arrival of your wee ones , so happy for yous both 

hope you and babies are all doing well


----------



## shoppingqueen

We are a Mummy & Daddy at last!!!!!!!!!!!  Baby Adam was born on 16th January 2011 at 8.38pm weighing 6lbs.  I was 36 weeks 3 days.  He is perfect, gorgeous & such a contented little baby!  I was due to be induced at 38wks so it was wonderful to have him naturally!
Labour was short - had a "show" on the Sunday am, painless tightenings til 1pm.  Then suddenly half an hour later I went from pain free to 5 min strong contractions.  We went to the hospital &  they put a monitor on.  From it & a scan they told us it was just Braxton Hicks,  head not even engaged & to go home. But I knew how strong they were & that I'm good with pain so eventually they sent a doctor to do an internal.  Examined & 4cm dilated! Just as well I insisted!
Went to ante natal ward at 6pm whilst they got a slot in delivery sorted.  Was on no pain relief as wanted to go without it if I could  - just breathing through the contractions quietly as I was in a ward & didn't want frighten anyone!  At 8pm pain intensified & at 8.30pm I had a contraction that was unbearable so I asked Nigel to get a midwife as I felt I needed to be examined....& I needed pain relief!
She came immediately just as I had a contraction & my waters broke & the pressure was mega intense.  The baby's head was there!  So it was a mad dash to delivery & Adam arrived just 5 minutes later at 8.38pm!  Just with a few sucks gas & air!  
We are so blessed!!!!!!!!  He has just made our world complete!!!!!!!!!!!!A very proud Mummy & Daddy!


----------



## emak

Sharon ,im delighted for you ,congrats on the birth of your perfect wee boy Adam ,love the name (was on my boys list lol) AND brill that your delivery was super super quick      
Im sure your whole family is on    ,Enjoy being mummy and Daddy   
E xxx


----------



## cMac

Congratulations Shopping Queen, so delighted to hear of Adam's safe arrival and a quick labour!  Enjoy!


----------



## NCKB

Many many congrats to u SQ on the birth of baby Adam
And wat a wonderful labour u had aswell   I'm delighted for u enjoy every min of ur little bundle 

Nicola x


----------



## Velma

ShoppingQueen - well done you honey - so glad to hear of the safe arrival of little Adam, he will make you life complete. So glad to hear that all went well - its bad that you have to insist on things but its good that you know your body and were able to know what was happening - Many congratulations to you all!   We got our little miracles early so get some extra time to enjoy them  This must be the start of the boys   

Haven't been on much so a bit lost on all the updates - but hope everyone is doing well

Update on us is that Jacob has been doing great up to 4lbs and 10 ozs now and he got home on friday evening - we are loving having him home and still can't believe its real!! Its just fantastic being the three of us!! Looking forward to hearing the rest of the arrival stories   

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

congratulations shopping queenand dh on the birth of  your beautiful son adam 
and well done on the very quick labour! enjoy every min of it hun. you deserve it!


----------



## Cate1976

lmk:  on Baby Isla's birth, so pleased she's home with you.

angel83: I remember you  on for Brendan's birth.

Velma:  , so happy that Jacob's home.

Sweetchilli: Glad you were able to find out what you're having, I'm guessing a girl.

Shoppingqueen: I'm so happy for you that I've got  hitting the backs of my eyes. Love Adam's name.

Not much from me, Hannah & Sian are thriving, they eat well which is good, they spat Asda smart Price Rice Krispies out when we tried them on them and they're not fussy either. They love spaghetti in tomato sauce as well as spuds with carrot mixed in with gravy. Sian can walk across the lounge now. Hannah can stand holding on to something with one hand and a couple of times has looked as though she's thinking about letting go but then hasn't. When we put them in their cots for daytime naps or at bedtime, they'll 'talk' to each other and I think they might be going to do the 'twin speak', I know ID twins often do it, but have read that non ID twins sometimes do it as well. Will see what happens on that one.
I've got my exam for Level 2 computerised Payroll on Tuesday evening and in February, will be starting Level 3, hopefully that'll increase what jobs I can apply for. I'd like to get a job that's at least 16-20 hours a week, 20-25 would be better though. I'm still working in Next but that's only 4 hours a week with no chance of hours being increased. I never planned to be raising LO's on means tested benefits and have been looking for jobs since June last year. Problem is I've picked a bad time to be jobhunting, the recovery of the economy here is about 6-12 months behind the rest of the UK.


----------



## cMac

Velma delighted to hear that Jacob is home you must have had the bestest weekend ever!


----------



## Hopeful NI

CONGRATULATIONS ShoppingQueen - so so happy for your and DH and really glad your little munckin is with you now


----------



## Sparty

SQ and DH congratulations on the birth of Adam    

Nanna think your next then me ahhhhh

Velma so glad to hear Jacob is home - I'm sure you and DH are enjoying being a family   

MrsB how are you and the twins?
SW glad all is well with the scan.. I'm guessing   

Emak how is Olivia doing?

Hey girls hope your all well


----------



## glitter girl

Huge congratulations to Shoppingqueen on the birth of your son, I am so very happy to read such wonderful news, really delighted for you Hun xo

I'm not ignoring everyone else, but I'm totally lost these days on here, never get much of a chance, thinking of you all 

my girls will be a year old next month, really can't believe it! They are doing so well, never a dull moment!

Hope to get on again soon, all the best to everyone xo


----------



## holly01

Yeahhhh So delighted to read ure fantastic news S/Q & DH,Enjoy every second with Adam


----------



## lmk

SQ  so happy for you and dh on the safe arrival of your baby boy!!!  CONGRATS!!!!  

Velma so happy you and baby are home too!!

NCKB we need a catch up soon!!!  

Thank you for all messages on the birth of our gorgeous baby girl islan lian, we are so blessed to have her home safe and sound. birth was a diff experience but all worth the pain!! k thinks she is a toy until she makes a noise and it makes her jump!!!  she has accepted her very well and loves all the extra attention shes getting as mummy is no longer too big to lift and play!!!  dh is aiming for no3 already...... cold showers and spare room for him me thinks!!!!!! 

i hope all other bumps and mummys are well catch up soon xxxx


----------



## NCKB

Lmk great to hear from u.. Really need to catch up soon !!!!  I'm back in action wit my Internet so mail me if u get the chance I know you'll have ur hands full with d two girls.... My god who'd have thought 2 years ago we'd be saying that   ...... 
Many congrats to u an dh on the new arrival x x


----------



## Babypowder

OMGGGGGGGG so much great news,

LMK congrats on another little princess    so gald all is well    and lol at your DH, sure go on anther one would be great, you need a wee boy   .

SQ, im so happy to read your wonderful news, congrats on the arrival of little Adam, I have thought of you often and am just made up for you and DH    had a little    at your news.

Velma so glad your little man is home and thriving, bet he's a tiny tote, my two are nearly 8wks and just fitting into newborn sizes   .

All these early arrivals, impatient babies?? impatient mummys??! but by god we waited long enough   .

Cant wait to hear about the next arrivals.

  to all the bumps, mums and babies and a   to my fellow twin mums.

My two wee monkeys are doing well, my wee girl has just developed colic though, started really bad on Fri, she has reflux aswell so limited to what milk etc, shes having a thickner added to her feeds, but have decided to stop it and put her on a comfort milk, reflux I can cope with, hrs of screaming and seeing her in pain I cant   . Still waiting for that full nights sleep or at least 12am-6am      .


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations SQ on your baby boy. Lucky lady with a quick deliverey. Well done!

BP my Amy had a reflux and was given infant gaviscon and it worked a treat. Reflux less of an issue once she started weaning. Or you could try a thicker formula like Cow&Gate.

Another good news story. Friend of mine just had a wee boy after losing her daughter to cot death 2 yrs ago. Good to see good things happening to good people at last

James is sitting on my knee cooing away. Hard to believe this time last year I had just started my jabs!


----------



## Mamabud

Imk - 3 under 2 - go on, I dare you, lol!!!  Isla is a wee darling - so cute, and just a perfect little doll!  Kahlen is blossoming too!  Girls - I had to get Imk to lift Isla out of the moses basket, as I was scared to, lol!  Zara was 9lb 12 when she was born, so I was't used to it!!

Shopping Queen - congrats on the birth of Adam.  Enjoy every moment.

Lgs30 - how's Danny?

Maria - what a difference a year makes!

Big hello to everyone else   .  Zara is up sleeping - she exhausted after swimming this morning - she just loves the water, and splashes like mad!  Working at 3   , but it has to be done!


----------



## Sparty

Hi girls how is everyone? Its gone very quiet at the minute

Does anyone watch OBEM? Is it realistic? My DH refuses to watch it   

Can't believe I'm 35 weeks today  All good with me have MW appointment on Thursday. 
Suppose I need to pack hospital bag soon. I'm working part-time hours at the minute.. going to try keep going to very end as it keeps me busy.


----------



## Mamabud

Sparty - OBEM is VERY realistic!!  I went into labour thinking as natural as possible.  I ended up with gas and air, pethadine, epidural, then a section lol!!  

Where is everyone?

I had an appt at the RFC on Monday.  I got a AMH test done, and a chlamidia test, (routine now), as well as my bmi.  Dr Traub was lovely, and is looking into the list, as we joined it when we went onto the nhs list.  Great to see the new entrance, rather than going in through maternity.  It was 4 years ago next week, that we had our first appt at the RFC!

Zara will be one next Tuesday.  We're having a party on Sunday, as we've a party to go to on Saturday.  She is so cute.  She copies me by ponting her finger, and saying 'it it'.  If you ask her what granny does, she shakes her head, and tries to say no.  She is so cute!

Big shout out to all mummies and mummies to be!


----------



## NCKB

yeh sparty obem is realistic.. i just love that programme, dp hate it ha ha... i went in knowing that i wud take the epidural, i said there was no way id take d pethadine but when they offered it to me i took it ha ha i wud have taken anything at that stage    but in saying that i wud go in tomorrow and do it all again - it is the most amazing feeling when its all over and uve ur little bundle in ur arms so dnt worry about the labour enjoy it    

this thread is very quiet      where is everyone... 

loopy will u be goin for a fresh cycle or fet? tats great that ur clinic has its own entrance, ours doesnt u have to walk tru maternity where everyone is waiting for their preg appointment its awful.


----------



## cMac

Afternoon Ladies

Sparty! 35 weeks!! Wow, no too long now!  Get your bag packed -I was commenting to Dh the other week that lots of girls on our thread have gone early!

It has gone quite quiet here, but with plenty of new mummies that understandable   

My sister threw a baby shower for me on Saturday night which was just brilliant, great food, bestie mates, wee quizzes and lots of practical litle gifts and one or two that made me cry, I'm so emotional!  She is cycling again, so if you are over on the cycle buddies thread please give Gilly lots of support as she isn't feeling very positive   

I love OBEM, it made me go from 'I'll just keep an open mind' to 'give me the epidural!'

Hello to all!


----------



## Mamabud

NCKB - fresh cycle - no frosties.

cmac - love the sound of a baby shower!

Zara attacking the laptop so short post


----------



## cMac

Loopybud, I didn't read back properly,thats great that you are going again, when are you likely to start?


----------



## SUNNY2007

Babypowder my Finn had really bad colic and reflux diagnosed at 6 weeks could tolerate the thickener being added but sma staydown milk was brill and sorted him out in a week sometimes its not colic just reflux as have similar symtoms


----------



## Velma

Sparty - fab news huni!! Defo get that bag packed!   I'm sure you are getting really excited now!

Cmac hope you are doing great   baby shower sounds fab - such a lovely gift!

All going well with me, loving parenthood   still getting my wound dressed which is a pain as its alot of running about when i can't even drive again yet! Today was my due date and can't believe its Jacob's 5th week of being here! Am thinking of you all and the upcoming arrivals.  

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

ladies! OBEM i love watching it although i do laugh at some of the women tho   they do go overboard and no need for it!
dont worry anyway everyone is different! every labour is different!  o would recommend an epidural IF u were in serious pain and couldnt stqnd no more however it does slow things down for most women. plus when u at 10 cm they stop the drug goin thru so u can get a feeling to push.i was 10cm and technically ready to go for bout 45 mins but had to wait to get urge.so u still hav to go throuhg the pain. first time tho when i went from 0 to 7 in bout 2hrs and was too late for everything  and two hrs after that id given birth so i dunno really!i say this now but if i get to go natural again i will try to stay epidural free for as long as poss and if it too late it too late  
i want to feel the pain   that sounds crazy i no!altho when it comes to it i prob will chicken out!  
how is everyone else doin?
its like every dy something new pops up wit me! carpel tunnel syndrome the latest! everything else good!bag is packed!
loopybud all the best for upcoming tx! x
velma glad u enjoying mummyhood!  
cmac long time no speak missus? glad u had tnice babyshower! i see ur sis has got green light to go ahead !brill!
sparty not long nw!its a race i think between me and u!!! even tho im four weeks behind!!!!
a big hi to anyone i missed!
xxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Cmac - not sure of the exact timescale.  Dr Traub said I've been on the private list for 3 years, so to leave it with him.  Definately think it'll be sooner rather than later (I Hope).  I've still a bit more weight to get off, so no major panic, plus I've Zara to keep me smiling!  

Velma - isn't it brilliant being a mummy   .  

Mrs B24 - do you think you'll go early?  It seems the norm for most twin births to be earlier than a single birth.  What does your two think of the bump?

We've had an eventful few days.  There was galeforce winds on Thursday night, which has torn the roof above Zara's room.  I was going to put her to bed, and the rain was dripping all over her nursery.  The ceiling needs replaced, the wallpaper is damaged, the roller blind is stained, and the carpet soaking - GUTTED.  Zara is now in the spare room, and everything is up the left.  On a positive note, Zara had a birtday party to-day to go to, and had great fun.  It was in a soft play area, and she just crawled away, happy as larry - not impressed with some of the other kids though - she nearly got ran over a couple of times!  It's Zara's party to-morrow   , so we're all really looking forward to that!  Loads of cooking to do in the morning, and the room to decorate.  It's a long time coming, so I might have went a wee bit mad, lol!!

Big hello to all the mums and bumps.  I'll try and post some pictures of the party when I get them on the laptop.


----------



## cMac

Afternoon ladies!

Delighted you are enjoying being a mummy Velma, a dream come true I'm sure.

Loopy thats great that you can take the next cycle as it comes.

Mrs B and Sparty its a race between you two next.

I have packed my bags this week, now feel as if I have nothing left to do except wait around ans wish the weeks away.  Everyone keeps telling me to enjoy this time but I just want our wee baby to be here with us now, fit and healthy of course.  Roll on!


----------



## Mrs_B24

loopybud!hope zara you dh and everyone have a lovely day today!the weather may have dampened the room but i sure it aint dampened your party spirit! 
im sure you cant wait to get started again! well a little nevous too but sure thats to be expected! its great for them to have siblings!you be amazed what they learn from one another!and there is of course the fighting, but sure weve all been there ourselves!lol!
its getting real for them now more so i guess! my dd asks nearly every day when they are coming and she always cuddles my bump and talks to them   !lol! shes even said she wants the cot in her room and will get up at night and feed them!bless!although wull have to keep an eye on her coz she also thinks she can lift them up its "easy pee-see"   think thats just her being a girl tho!
ds is too but he seems to be in his own world of video games and quad bikes   !altho he did pick out a nice outfit in tescos last week!cute little dinosar runners to match!must buy them   !im sure he be keen enouhg when they are born!when it will be real!!!!
cmac im the same just waiting around now !did it seem the time was flying all along now it has slowed dow considerably coz ur so eager to meet your youngin?
i counting the seconds literally!!!!  
a big hi to everyone else! xxxxxxxx
ohhh ladies do you mind if i rant?my poor DH he still cant get in contact with his DD!  !he hasnt seen her since oct 2009.
i did some more fishing last week and actually found an address for her ( he is her guardian as was not informed of house move or telephone number). in case your wondering why he dont see her no more well it is a long story but if i could sum it up in a line or two, basically his ex is a poisonous (censored word) and basically thought it fit to brainwash her kid who is only 7 against dh me my ds and dd !  ! just coz he got sick of telling her to de-louse the childs hair as you would like!(head lice for 1.5 yrs we did all we could but she wud not do her bit)she got her to say things on the phone like "dad i dont love you anymore i dont ever want u to see u again" etc all that time we were just after dealing with the infertility diagnoses.it abso killed him.     
anyway he posted a quick letter the other day to his ex (as he was told by solicitor seen as it has ben so long since last time she seen him NOT to apporach child, imagine being told not to appoach your own child?)askin to ring its important and if nothing back will write again and tell her she is going to have a new brother and sister in a few weeks!its even got me upset as i care too and i want my two bubs to know there oldest big sis    !its sad that she dont even no that!please say a  that she will at least ring! its the child that is losing out the most and i dunno how any mother could deny there child to enjoy a new sibling! grrrrrrr!!i could go on for hours seriously!altohugh there is no way you would believe most of it like how a person could do it!nothing can suprise me about this woman.she twists everything!
look at me going on and on again!!!!
thanks for reading!xxxxxxxxxx
 
and apologies if i went on and on! i just needed to  offload that information!
xxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Mrsb24 - it's awlful how some kids are treated. Says a lot for a mum who lets her daughter be plagued by head lice. Poor wee dote. You should let you daughter sleep in the room with you when you get the twins home - she may only want to do it once lol!

loopybud!hope zara you dh and everyone have a lovely day today!the weather may have dampened the room but i sure it aint dampened your party spirit!









You summed it up here - we had a fab day, and Zara got spoilt rotten. Trying to get pics on **, but being so slow!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

just seen them there!am dazzled by all the pink! lol !looks like ye had a fab day ! it was well deserved! 
whats the weather like up north now? its still blustery down here our fence got blown over reversed my car on fri into it to keep it uip so when its moved tomorrow its gonna look a right state!!!!
tell me about it some people just sicken me they way they treat thir kids especially when they use them as weapons against thier ex's etc! i tell no lies the first time i combed the girls hair i combed a bathfull of lice out of it!the bath was full of big fat head lice and countless small specks baby ones.i only new her a week.i wud be shamed if i sent my kids to my ex's place and that happend!!!!and she sed to me after "thank u all the itchies are gone" poor thing!!!!
im sure my dd will appreciate her uninterupted sleep if she spent one night camping out in my room ! she wouldnt be long even closing her bedroom door ! hahahahah! at least both of them sleep on there own with no probs so i guess thats one less thing to deal wit! i myself am the ultimate scaredy cat i had my ma plagued every night! evn still i get scared esp when i watch scary films before bed! dh things i a right ol baby!


----------



## Mamabud

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=287624&id=696142169&l=6e2dbaf5d2 Some pics of Zara's birthday party. Mrsb24 - weather has settled now. Roof is temporarily sorted, but needs totally re-done. BIL doing it asap. I can't even watch scary movies, so you're not as scared as me lol!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Ahh Loopybud - Zara is a wee princess, looks like you all had a great time. I can't believe Zara had her first hair cut, coudl you send some in the post till I stick it on Orla's head    . She is still soo bald.

My house got flooded on 23rd Dec from frozen pipes, water makes such a mess.

MrsB - I don't know how anyone can be bad to a child or even let them get to that stage with headlice. Feel soo sorry for your DH dd.

How is everyone keeping


----------



## Babypowder

Aww Loopybud, Zaras gorgeous-those big blue eyes, love the cake, sandwiches and her pic on the cup-cakes-stealing that idea!

Sunny your right, colic and reflux are very similar-of course I've only learned this-I bought the comfort milk thinking it was colic-turns out they both have reflux-they are now on Enfamil and seem to be doing better.

  to everyone, hope your all well.

Cant wait to hear about the next arrivals   .


----------



## Mamabud

babypowder - ebay!  Edible rice paper!

Hopeful ni - the ceiling is nearly through!  Need a good dry day to get it fixed!

HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY ZARA XOXO


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi everyone was thinking all had gone awful quiet too

Glad to hear you're loving being a mummy Velma.

Good luck to you Loopy trying again. If past experience is anything to go by you'll do well.

Mrs b24 try to forget about the horrible ex, focus on you for the foreseeable you need plenty of tlc 

Sophia has a really horrible cold at the mo, phelgm is getting stuck in her throat and shes keeps chucking up her bottles. was meant to be having final jabs this week but ive put them off. Hip scan showed up something wrong with her right hip also so the photos have been passed on to the consultant & we're getting called back. Fingers crossed its just procedure.

Dh is out with them so im gonna jump in the bath b4 my peace is shattered

big hello to anyone ive missed out


----------



## Mamabud

Maria - Zara has a cold too.  First time sick, and on her b'day.  This time last year I was being prepped for theatre!  Hope Sophia gets better soon.  x


----------



## NCKB

Loopy - happy 1st bday to Zara... How quick has that year been    poor little pet having a cold on her bday - bobbi had one a couple of wks ago it's terrible..

Maria - hope Sofia will be ok it's awful when they are sick.. 

Mrs b24 ur dh ex sounds like a right ole   people like that make me sick and the poor little girl been kept away from her dad and little bro and sis it's awful.. And as for the headline that's just disgraceful   she ought to be ashamed sending her child out like tat. But as Maria said forget her u've ur little bundles to look after !!!

Big hi to everyone I'm off to bed Soooo tired   is on her way in so much pain


----------



## Mrs_B24

thanks girls!for the kind words! feel a bit more calm now! 
well if anything all kids grow up and they all wanna know there biological roots so hopefuly it wil backfire on her sometime.    
my poor dh tho!he always asking me about the "bobos" as we call them if they know who he is and do i think they love them and will they recognise him! i keep tellin him relax and stop worrying!!of course they do!dont be silly!    ! can u blame him really though for being over paranoid?     
he wants to keep cot at his side of bed ill give him a week anyway...........maybe less    
maria and loopybud hope ur little ones are back in action asap. it is difficult when they are sick! 
maria is her hip being check for clicky hip or CDH as its also known? my dd had that and had to wear a splint for six months and all is perfect now!nothing wrong with her legs esp when she standing her ground!!!!
NCKB hope its not too bad for u! if it is an excuse for big box of chocs slippers pj's fire and lots of telly!sayin that with a LO to look after u be geting up every few mins!lol! 
hopeful how u now hun? r u showing yet?
big hi to everyone else!!!! 
must head to bed lol!
xxxx


----------



## NCKB

hi girls.... 
how is everyone today? 
lmk if ur looking in hope u and the two little princesses are doing good    
mrsb24 - u'll be tired so let dh take babies over on his side for longer if he is offering      keith asked to take bobbi-mae over to his side i let him for one night ha ha then robbed her back    - not long now for you.. have u a planned section or just letting nature take course?? 
maria and loopy hope babies are better soon nothing worse then when their sick    we had to rush bobbi to hosp last wk she took a very bad reaction to an egg - swelled out all over her body from head to toe, her skin was red raw and she was hysterical coz she was that itchy and breathing an all went funny.. i was soo upset but thankfully got to the hosp and she was ok!!
well the    reared her ugly head right on time today been trying for no2 but no joy    was due back to our clinic next wk for review and then hopefully go for fet soon but have put it off till april.... dp just made some chocolate fondants (very posh i know      ) so just goin to stuff my face for the evening


----------



## crazykate

Hi ladies...........where I have been??  4 new babies big congratulations to all the very proud new mummies and daddies xx

I can't turn the laptop on at the moment it makes me so alert that when I go to bed I can't sleep and then I don't have the energy to do anything the next day so while I've got a few minutes I thought I'd better pop in and catch up on a wee bit of news.

Only 5 or 6 weeks left for me now.  Finishing work 1/2 day on 16th March thanks to my lovely midwife who wants to see me that day.  I've still no bag packed either though the plan is to get it done this weekend at some point or another.  Parenting classes start next week 1 night a week for 2 hours and just 2 classes.

I hope everyone is keeping well - don't know what's gone on here can't see any posts up top!!

Love and best wishes to all 

stranger.........kate xx


----------



## lgs30

hello everyone hows everybody doin its a bit quiet here suppose its all go wit the new babies eh crazykate ur time has flew cant believe it xxxxxxx

hi to imk,loopybuy.babypowder,shaz,nckb,mrs-b24,hopefulni.emak,ladyhex,maiebelfast an sorry who all i missed so many now xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hey mummies,

  for the sick baba's, which is why I've popped on-is there anything I can give my wee man for his nose? its really badly blocked and snuffly, he now cant hold his doodee in and struggling with bottles as he can only breathe through his mouth   
I got those wee saline drops for snuffly noses, also took him to dr who said, its best to leave it    they dont recommend putting stuff up their nose-but get this if it goes into his chest they'll give him something-why would you let that happen?  HV recommended a nasal plunger-which you have to put up their nose-so who do you listen to   ? He's too young for snuffle baby and those sort of vicks drops you put on their bedding ( or am I being a bit too cautious-says 3mnths-he's near enough?)

Have had little sleep last 2 nights he's up cause he cant breathe-I wa so tired I was near going to take him to the childrens to see if they'd take a look-a colds one thing but he's dropping oz's of his bottles-hes exhausted trying to breathe-   .


----------



## Sparty

BP Sorry I have no idea, hope some of the mummies come on later and can help. Poor wee mite hope he gets better soon.

Kate hope you get the bag packed this wknd. I only did mine last week and I'm still adding things.. its hard to pack some clothes for coming home as I don't know what I will fit into, sadly not my size 12 jeans   

Lgs, yes its gotten really quiet..everyone must be busy, must admit I've turned into a bit of a lurker   

Velma How are things with you and Jacob?

Loopybud Zara looks so lovely and the party looked like it was great fun

MrsB, have you got a date with it being twins? Its very sad your Dh dosen't get to see his child and that she will miss out on knowing the twins.

Marie hope Sophia is on the mend? When will you hear about her hip?

NCK and Loopybud guess I'll have to revise my birth plan to give me the drugs now!!    I was sure some of OBEM was staged 

Cmac Not sure I'll go early but I'm still going to the gym 3 times a week and working pt so hopefully the running around will make these last few weeks fly in. Have you got your bag all packed? That was lovely of Gilly to have a baby shower for you, hopefully you will get to return the favor later this year   

Nana and DC8 are you girls still here? guessing both your dates are before mine? Any news?

AFM all good here, pram arrived yesterday so thats everything in - but the baby. Going to a party tonight for a friends birthday.. not sure what to wear as I'm sick of all the clothes that fit me.. my belly seems massive now, although its measuring the right size. Had a bit of a melt down last week when I actually thought about the fact that I have to give birth    Not sure if watching OBEM is a good or bad thing   

Well ladies have a lovely wknd whatever your doing xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Bp it hard when they so small I thibk they dont giv them anythin unless it ness, untill it badly needef. If hes not feeding I wud take him bak to docs even if its ovet nothin if u not happy then. Put u mibd at rest. I was livin at home wit my ma agter I had ds and every sniffle she had rang me at school to tell me she was bringn him docs.she still the samecrazy woman but shes right
Nckb hope bobbyy isbetter what a fright u must hav got
Hope all the other sick babas are gettun better its a lot got to do wot time of year x
A big hi to everyone else am on phone and hav get ready goin lookin at 7seater cars!
Afm I turned a quarter of a century yesterday so haf a nice relaxin birthay. With my kids and dh. They enjoy havin a slice of cake lol. Have scan monday so hopefully am still in the runnin for natural birth if the first bub is still heaf down!!!!
Hope everyone had a lovrly weekend and valentines day
Xxxx


----------



## lgs30

hey b/p danny had a really bad cold bronchilitis think thats how u spell it   when he was 5 weeks was in hospital for 6 days they had to suck his nose wit a fine tube as the drops didnt help at all but use them things only if needed dannys the cold now he get very blocked at nite off his food too but am usin nothin but good fresh air throu the day when its nice iv him out its the best med honestly


----------



## cMac

Happy belated birthday Zara! Must be hard to belive that your little girl is a year old Loopybud.

Hopeful, your weeks are really motoring along   

Mrs B, its awful when people use their kids to get back at an ex, its just unforgiveable. I hope she gets to meet and build a relationship with her new siblings. Good luck for the scan on Monday. Oh and Happy Birthday!   

Maria, I hope Sophia's hip is something easily sorted.

Babypowder I hope your wee man picks up soon, can't much fun   

Hi NCKB, good luck and have fun going for number 2

Crazykate, its rolling round now, I'm hoping to finish up around the same time as you. Have fun at parentcraft.

Sparty, I always thought I would swan out of hospital in a fabulous outfit, now I'm thinking I'll be asking DH to trail an oul trackie out of the dirty washing basket and bring it up to the hospital! I can't believe you are still at the gym, you go girl! Bags are packed with a list of whats in in one so I don't have to keep comimg back to it and a list on what needs to go in at the last minute. I am annoyingly organised. What pram have you chosen? The baby shower was great and nothing would make me happier than hosting one for Gilly.

Velma hello! How is Jacob?

Hi lgs and anyone looking in.

Afm, I'm so looking forward to my due date. Had a bit of drama this morning, the baby hadn't been moving very much since Thursday afternoon and I was driving myself mad with worry so we went up to the hospital to get checked out. Of course as soon as my backside hit the bed our wee baby was going a dinger, so relieved! The nursing staff were lovely, did traces and scans and reassured us everything was ok and that I had done the right thing coming in and not to hesitate if I felt worried again. So thats my advice to anyone who has a worry, get it checked!


----------



## lgs30

cmac u done the rite thing i think i rented a room in alt hosp lol anything at all i was up there better to be safe than sorry


----------



## plusone

Babypowder have you tried snuffle baby it is babies vicks rub or putting olbas drops for children on a muslin square or something near when feeding or when sleeping.  These worked a bit for dd.  She had medical condition which meant very little she was allowed and these are natural. I would avoid the nasal drops they cause the mucus to fall into the back of throat and sometimes the chest.  Also if it gets really bad invest in a summer steamer which causes the mucus to soften so easier got rid of.  The best thing for them at this stage to get rid of it is a goodold vomit as awful as it is to watch and clean but it is the only way for a baby to rid themselves as they can not spit out or blow their noses.  Poor wee mites!!!!  Hope this helps.
Hope to join you girls after my 12 week scan on the 21st.  

Hope you all are doing well


----------



## plusone

I meant to say he is really not to young for snuffle baby or the drops my doc told me to go ahead and that was with dd who has a major health condition.  Also try raising the cot/basket when he sleep just where his head is even by putting something under mattress or the feet it is also good for relux and the health visitor approved us doing this.  it open their air way


----------



## SUNNY2007

Bp the first year of my twins life they were always sick and now Abigail has to get her tonsils out she has tonsilitis every month no ex has had 3 antibiotics since christmas well what i was going to say was i bought a karvell plug in when they were  3 weeks old but plugged it in another room or hall close by and left door open so it wafted in that helped also snuffle babe i used that too but didnt put it on the skin put a tiny bit on their vest so they inhaled a little but not a lot and it also didnt irritate the skin yet.  But my best investment was a humidifier really helps the chest nose and skin still use it be careful when buying one some can be noisy


----------



## mariabelfast

BP try saline drops not great but they clear the nose a bit. Good to give before a feed

Happy birthday Zara!!!! thats a nightmare about her room bet you had it just so Loopy. At least you've an excuse now for more shopping.

glad to hear alls well cmac those weemunchkins love giving us the run around.

Getting a baby free night for my birthday next saturday can't wait. We're going out at about 5 and pub crawling around Belfast. So if anyone spots a very drunk blonde & her hubby in town it could well be me

Bring on the days getting LONGER, daylight feels great


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  Zara is on the mend, thank goodness.  She has still got a cough, but is definately a lot better, and has went down in her cot the last 2 nights.

Babypowder - it is so difficult when the baba's are sick.  If he isn't feeding I'd be back at the drs straight away.

Maria - I'm too scared of the hangover to go on a bender!!  We're up at the Odyssey for the x factor on 25th.

Sunny - my nephew had his tonsils out, and never looked back since.

Sparty - you may be better at dealing with pain than me!  Isn't it so exciting getting all the bits to-gether.

Big hello to everyone else.  Working to-morrow, but back to a 3 day week, so not too bad!


----------



## cMac

Hello!  

Hope you all had a great Valentines Day.  We went to Parentcraft class last night, saved us thinking of something romantic when I can't really be arsed!   

Thats all really!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey every one!
had scan yesterday and both bubs fine! one measuring a week ahead and the other four days ahead!
however both are now breech so unless the first one turns it will be a c-section!they still have time though! my dd was breech at nearly 41 weeks and turned herself and was 10lbs so am still optimistic!  !goin back again in two weeks for another scan and gp next week!!!!
xxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Well people what about ya         

b24 great news on scan hun , so these ones will be big to then , 10lb ohhhhhhhh mine were only 6lb14 and 6lb15 
but at least they are both healthy    


Mollycat and sunbeam if yous are looking in , big hi to yous and bumps     

Loopybud , glad zara is on the mend , its horrible when they are ill and you cant do much for them 
i have had a tickly cough and really blocked up for the last three weeks havent went to docs yet , thought it would clear its self , but might have to go soon lol 

Cmac , how was the class ??  We never done anything for valentines either , we both agreed to save the money for baba

Maria enjoy your night of hun , and have a brill birthday      

Lgs hows you and danny hun ??

Emak , hows you and your wee women , is she trying to talk to you ?

BABYpower , hows the wee man now , is he any better 

Sunny , my two had there tonsils out , and i have never looked back  one at 6 and my wee girl at 8 , the earlier the better 
my two were always of school and were for ever on antibotics , was really scared about getting them out but they were fine , and they were up and eating about 30 mins later , its a horrible thing to have it can make them so ill , i also got it a couple of times from the kids and then i knew excatly how they felt , i couldnt even get out of bed for two days lol 
It seems to run in the family all the kids on ex dh side had to have theres out to 
Sparty, you will be fine hun     

BIG HI TO EVERYONE , SORRY HAVE TO DASH  J is up and its her 10th birthday on sat and we have to get all the stuff today , and do you know what she wants for her birthday present , her bedroom wallpaped on one wall with pink lepord  skin print , now i thought she would have asked for a dog or and pony but no


----------



## NCKB

Sw- GREAT to hear from you... 25 wks WOW        wont be long now!!!! 

MRs b - pls god the babies turn.. is it just one u need to turn to be in the running for a natural birth?? 

afm - just got date for goin back to work    21st march so going to enjoy my last few wks with bobbi-mae - but on the bright side my boss has put me on a 3 day week cos business is bad - so at least thats better then working full time..

hi to all bumps and babies xxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi,

Plusone-wish i'd have asked sooner-had already bought those wee saline drops and what you described happened-all the mucus is now sort of stuck at the back of his nose   -he'd either need to snuff it up or sneeze it out! 

Going to get a humidifier, i raised his matress slightly-do this with his sister for reflux and will get olbas oil or smething, gave him calpol couple of times and he is back to feeding    still bunged up, but thankfully he seems happier.

Thanks for all the advice-my HV is pants   .

SW 25wks    not long now.

  to everyone, feeding time must fly, but have a couple more questions, so when i get a chance will post.


----------



## plusone

babypowder hope it all works for him it is miserable to watch them.

Well girls I am making the brave jump to this thread 12 week scan today and all well baby measuring 12+2 so all good so far.
Meet the lovely prof Dornan anyone else under his care, having joint care with him and my gp (though my last pregnancy my gp sent me mad with worry)  have tried to get my  lillypie ticker working but cant any ideas would be nice to see the weeks ticking by.

NCKB goin bak to work is awful but it is easier when you get there you miss them but it is great to come home.

Mrs B24 made it over here hope some of the other girls join too though they have all went quiet.  glad all is well with your 2 i am sure you are excited.

Hope to get to know all you other girls over this next while.  And I hope all is well with you bumps and babies.

Plusone


----------



## lgs30

to everyone plusone a massive   well done its gr8 gettin to that stage the girls here a just fantastic have to say 

Imk    for yesterday hope u were spoilt rotten u derserve it this time last year no babies an this year 2    

afm danny is walkin holdin 1 hand takin a few wee steps on his on but there few      went online got my ovulation tests an preseed goin to give that a go anything is worth a try an most of all have fun doin it      

hello to everyone so many of us now which is gr8 hope bumps an babies are doin gr8 

shaz sorry to hear ur news


----------



## NCKB

Evening girls how are u all... Prob watching obem are we    Im gona watch it at 10 when dp goes to  bed ha ha 
Plusone - welcome to d thread girls on here are brill so any q's just ask as someone always has d ans  many congrats on ur scan u won't feel it now till u have baba in ur arms  
Lgs just posted on other thread to u but hope ur equipment works this month for u... Well done to Danny on his 1st steps  bet ur sooo proud
Happy birthday lmk hope d girls are doing well xxx
Big hi to everyone xxxx


----------



## NCKB

One born every minute was brill   I get Soooo emotional watching it brings back wonderful memories


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone hope yer all doin good am in hospital but it looks to be false alarm will be checked again in the mornin. Regular strong braxton hicks!
Wull keep ye posted xxxx


----------



## plusone

Mrs B24 hope things settle and you get home it must ave been scarey thinking things were starting already.  Take it easy or as easy as you can.
   

NCKB thanks hoping time flies by for me.  I love one born every minute too though prehaps not great viewing when it will be me in 27 weeks

Igs congrats on Dannys steps it is brill to see he will be runnning rings round you in a few weeks once they start there is no stopping them


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls...
  
  im finally taking the leap! 13 weeks today and had my 12w scan, i so cant believe the change since my 9w scan, my gorgous wee baby was doing cartwheels around my womb   even got a few waves again with all fingers ( not flippers)!! cant believe ive got here after all this time and my bleeding.... 
  
  
  hey sweetchilli!! hope your doing ok.... got on the band wagon at last   
  
  hi to all the mummys and babys and mummys with bumps!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe mollycat congrats on your scan , Whhhohhhooooo 13 weeks hun , its flying now    
Congrats to plusone to     

Has anyone heard from sunbeam   


Lgs oh dannys satring to walk ,, thats when the fun begins lol everything broke form now on        
I have to tell you something , Dh said to me yesterday if its a boy that he wanted to call him danny    and if a girl ella 
told him i need to get your approval first         see lgs danny has a top quality name there     

Babypowder , hows the twins doing , are they better   

Emak , hope your feeling better soon hun and you get the answers soon , so you can enjoy your time with olivia    

Shaz Hows you  are you still really busy ?

B24 , are you still here   hope its not to long till you meet your wee ones 

Crazycate , not long for you now to hun , oh its all exciting now 

Nckb , it horrible when you have to go back to work i hated it , hope you  enjoying your last few days with your wee women     

Big hi to loopyone loopybud , mariabelfast , sunny cmac, velma , sparty , and everyone else sorry if i forgot all the names baby brains have kicked in     


As for me had DD 10th birthday at the weekend and oh my god , Ten 10 year old girls dancing and screaming around the house for 5 hours was mad , i died for 2 days with tiredness      they had a hairdresser and a beauty therapist dulling them all up hair nails and makeup and they loved it ,  it was great and they enjoyed every min of it 
thats when it all hit me my two are 10 and 13 this year and i am starting from scratch all over again      but i couldnt be any happier 

I am getting to the point that  have no cloths to fit me anymore and its getting me down big time I HAVE BIG MAN LEGS NOW      , and with money being tight i refuse to buy new stuff , we had to pay £450 for DD to go to holland this month     , thats some money for a four day trip lol


----------



## lgs30

of course u can sweetchilli am quiet chuffed to be honest   
Mollycat well done u yeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Babypowder

Well 1st of all OMMMFFFFFFFFGGGGGGGG Mollycat I didnt even know you where pg! fantastic, soooooooooo happy for you-its been a long road, what a great test date too-Christmas ust have been spent on  . Aww I must check the thread more often-keep us updated on all  .

Danny  well done wee man-keep your ma on her toes  .

SW, your fairly motoring now-cant wait for this baba  .

MrsB any babies yet? I had quite a few braxton hicks in the last weeks, those baba's must be getting ready  .

Mummys to be I got this a couple of wks back-one of the best things Ive bought for out and about, my two are on a pre-thickened formula so I cant make the bottles up in advance as it goes like glup (not that I know they say not to make feeds up  ) http://www.mothercare.com/Fisher-Price-Travel-Bottle-Warmer/dp/B000JFL582 I actually make my water up for all the bottles in the morns but drop an ounce or so and then when their ready to feed boil the kettle top the water back up and add the formula-so quick heats and mixes at the same time. Anyway the flask is great for doing this water is piping hot or you can use the lid to pop the bottle in like an ordinary bottle warmer. Loads of cafes etc now wont heat bottles for you b/c of health and saftey-It does say on the outside sticker-dont make feeds up with it-but there are clear instuctions inside that say its ok to do this-found that a bit strange  even has pictures of feeds being made up.

Cant believe my babies are 12wks today-this time last yr I took my 1st injection for tx! this was also my edd last yr for my wee angel baby, I remember at the time thinking it was a good omen as sad as I was thinking of what might have been, but they must have been watching over  .
Wee man is feling better-snuffles have eased a good bit thank goodness.

Hello to everyone, dont get on much these days but try to keep up when I can. BP

/links


----------



## crazykate

Hey all 


MrsB24 - any news pet?  


Mollycat and plusone - congratulations ladies.  Time won't be long going in.  I can't believe I've only got about 5 weeks left.


CMac - where was your parent classes?  I found them quite good.  I'm at the Ulster in Dundonald.


Hope all the wee poorly babies are on the mend     and all you lovely ladies are keeping well.


Baby is using my ribs as a foot rest at the moment which can be quite uncomfy and my fingers are turning into sausages    .  DH away out to get me a gym ball to sit on.  and my bag is packed though I am such a div............my sister told me to get the tena lady towels for heavy bleeding rather than just ordinary maternity towels.  I was in such a fluster looking for them that I lifted tena disposable pants instead - they're like nappies!!!!       we laughed so hard the night I was packing my bag I nearly wet myself    .


Take care all you lovely ladies - chat soon 


Kate xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Bp i had one of those they do one for food as well and thats exactly how i made all my bottles also had about six powder pots with all the milk already measured out that makes it so easy


----------



## cMac

Isn't today lovely, roll on Spring!

Mrs B24 hope you are still hanging in there, your stay in the hospital must have been nerve wracking - wanted to hold your wee ones but wanting them to stay wher they belong just for now. 

Sweetchilli, your DD sounds like my type of gal!  Hope she had a good birthday.

NCKB, I hope the next few weeks at home go really slowly for you, enjoy. I love OBEM, I couldn't watch the last series when we were ttc but I am engrossed in this one, but I am starting to get a little scared now as my time comes closer.  

Hi Babypowder, your little man must be doing great by now

Hi Plusone and Mollycat and welcome to the thread and congratulations on your scans  

Lgs How exciting having your wee man up on his feet, I'm sure he will be flying about in no time.

CrazyKate I'm at the Ulster as well, maybe see you there end of March  Our classes were at Ards Community Hospital and were quite good, I think DD got more out of it as he asked LOTS of questions! Not long now!

Hey Sparty, just a couple of weeks left for you now? Are you still at the gym?

We had a scan last week at the hospital and everything is great, although DH nearly missed the appointment as the queue to get into the car park was half an hour long, nightmare!


----------



## cMac

Please excuse the large font above, I'll do anything for a bit of attention


----------



## Babypowder

Sunny never thought of putting the formula in the pots, did you do it just for during the day at home?(obviously when you went out) i'll give that a go-id got those Tommy T ones and the ordinary 3 segmont ones-did you sterilise them after every use? TBH I've only washed them, I've enought to do and figure the tin the formula is in is hardly sterilised   .

Must look out for the food warmer-thought you could maybe just use the lid of other one to heat a jar or pot of food?

I rem you'd said about doing the water, couple of other twin mums said too-soooooooooooo easy I tell everyone now! no more faffing about waiting on a bottle heating or cooling.

  cMAC lol at you looking attention, not long now mrs!


----------



## lgs30

b/p i done that too when danny was younger filled bottles up way the water when feedin time added power an heat in bottle warmer there a god send the advent 1s


----------



## Mrs_B24

I used to put bottlrs in kettle and boil up kettle let it two minutes and nice warm bottles. Was quicker than bottle warmer!but had that upstairs !
My friend used to always have one bottle out of fridge when one was being used to bring it to room temp I didnt agree wit that tho if ur out and about pwrhaps a sterilised bottle and the cartons of formula very handy!
Cmac and ctazy kate not long now ladies ate ye impatient
If I dont go natuarally anf if babies stay bteech they said I will be  brought in 37-38 weeks
If the first one turns head down they sed they wont induce till ,38.5 weeks
Hope they turn wanna go natually!!!!
My gp reckoned today on wad down but did not want to poke aroubd too much altho I still takin it thwre breech!!!!
Sorry so short am on phone and fingers sore oh apologies for typos xxxx


----------



## Sparty

Hey Cmac, how are you doing? I have less than one week until edd, still going to the gym but really taking it quite easy now. Looking forward to Friday as I start my M/L from work then. When does your M/L start?

MrsB if one of the babies turn will they allow you to deliver naturally?

Kate how is the gym ball working out for you? 

BP Can't believe your babies are 12 weeks already - where does the time go?

SW Hope your DD enjoyed her birthday

Molly glad all was well at your 12wk scan - so lovely to see lo moving around

Big hellos to all the mummys and mummys-in-waiting

AFM all good, getting a bit tired now and looking forward to finishing work this week. Can't believe i'm almost at my edd - roll on next tuesday.. Have MW appointment tomorrow so hopefully get some idea of how long they will leave me if I don't go by myself


----------



## cMac

Sparty, 39 weeks, eeek!  You are a lady to admire, still at the gym and working up to a couple of days before your edd! I'm finishing in 2 weeks although I have cut my hours down to part time now.  Which hospital are you?

Mrs B24 I hope your little ones turn for you soon   

Just a quick one as there is a large Toblerone in the fridge with my name on it


----------



## Mrs_B24

sparty i admire u for the gym also!
i can barely manage to get up in morning between carpal tunnel syndrome and symphasis pubis and the extreme pressure lol!
cmac ur still hanging in there hun too !its really gonna be a photo finish between us three!lol!
all i need is the first baby to turn!if the one on top turns it still no good but need the one closest to cervix i really do hope she/he does turn as im dreading a section!i got freaked watchin it on OBEM
give me a lady bit tearing no pain relief labour any day but not that!!!!!if i have to tho i have to the way i look at it it was a massive achievement getting pregnant again in the first place!
have scan again on monday so could be getting my date then if they havnt turned! exciting stuff!
ohh got to go ladies dh is back with a snack for me!!!! what are we like eh?
big  to all! x


----------



## Velma

Hi Girls,

Sorry have been awol, stayed with my folks for a week getting my meals made and a wee lie in was great   All going good but the little man has reflux and really strugging with the nutriprem 2 so we have just changed his food to aptamil comfort and hoping that will help and he is in pain alot. He got his wee injections the other day - oh so painful   . My wound is now starting to turn into scar and have just started driving again now this week which is great so i don't know myself   

Girls - the gap seems so long from the last arrival, i guess probably because some of us went early - I'm sure yis all can't wait to go now!! Will be keeping eye out!

wishing you all the best have to go.

velma x


----------



## cMac

Hello Velma!!!

Great to get a wee break, eh?  Sorry to hear Jacob has reflux, hopefully the change in formula will help, a friend of mine changed the bottles to Dr Browns and that seemed to help too.  I'm sure its great to be back in the car and have your freedom   

Mrs B, I'm voting for Sparty first, then you, then me or maybe Crazykate before me, I just can't see myself going early although I am ready my bump feels so heavy, bring it on!!!

What to have for tea? I can't wait to get my appetite back and eat yummy healthy stuff like fish and salad, all I want are chippy teas!


----------



## Sparty

Cmac I love chocolate just out of the fridge   .. I'm at the Royal, under the caseload m/w. What hospital are you going to? 

MrsB hope the scan on Monday brings good news. 

Girls TBH I really can't do that much at the gym now, just try do some very light weights and a bit on the crosstrainer and bike and if the baby is in the right position some walking on the treadmill. Used to go 5days per week and thats dropped to 2 or 3 times per week now.

Velma sounds lovely having a week with your parents. Poor Jacob, hope the reflux settles with the change in formula.

whoo hoo I'm on m/l. All good at mw yesterday, the baby seems to have moved down. I can really feel it very low now. Going back on Tuesday as thats my due date mw is suggesting doing a sweep. Can't believe its so close now. DH is making a curry for dinner tonight   

Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## cMac

Sparty, don't forget the other stuff to bring it on      lol!!!  I can't think of anything worse at the moment myself......


----------



## Mrs_B24

i agree with u now cmac lol!think it will be sparty first!lol!
i dont think my bobdy knows how to go into natural labour! i tried everything in the book the last time to make me go and nothing!!!!even the dreaded castor oil!all that gave me was a whole night sitting on the loo! 
velma poor jabob hope that eases for him soon hun!i think my little cousin had that too hes fine now!
big hello to everyone else!
x


----------



## betty-77

hi girls, sorry to barge in  i havent been on in ages   

just wanted to say to velma re the reflux, both boys had it very bad but it took a long time for health visitor and doc to agree with me. it took a bit of playing about to get it right but eventually what worked for us from 4 months to about 11 months was , Dr brown bottles for both boys.  Jamie, 2 sachets of gaviscon in every bottle (doc always said one but this never worked and on the advice of others i used 2 and this was amazing) for Harry he needed the carobel (thickening powder that went into every bottle, a bit of faffing about but so worth it) and also on doc advice we used sma red (cant remember what proper name is but its the follow on version says on tin from 6 months + but we used from 4 mths)

hope you get it sorted, its very hard to watch them suffer with reflux and very tiring for mum and dad too.  make sure you try different things and ask the doc if he dosent offer the gaviscon and then the carobel if that dosent work.

hi to every one else, hope all bumps, babes and mums and dads are well   

my boys are now 17 months and running about getting into all kinds of mischief, never been happier


----------



## Velma

Oh girls i am so excited for yis!! I am loving motherhood and really think i just want more now   Would love to be trying again but with section they recommend waiting 3 to 6 months and i suppose with the probs i had with my wound i should maybe wait more - don't know if i could tho and its likely that i would have to go for treatment again, but would have liked to have attempted while there is a bit of a boost to fertility - Hoping for miracles   . I would have done it all again the day after so i hope you all feel the same way!  

Sparty - you are wonder woman - still at the gym - OMG!! i didn't even go before pregnancy  

Anyone have any inklings on the baby's sex?? I know i LOVED sweet stuff didn't think it was a craving at the time thought that i had just started eating more of it, but went totally off me the day after i had Jacob someone had predicted it would be a boy because of my sweet tooth - you guys got any cravings??

I would say if you want to record details for the little one - get a wee record book now as the one i was given has little bits of details about names you were thinking and how you felt prior etc and it might mean you take more note as it happens, i really need to update mine! Also i haven't taken any wee casts of Jacob's footprints or handprints and can't believe he is 9 weeks tomorrow - so maybe get that sorted so you can do it earlier than i did.

Thanks girls i guess i will see how the next few days go, his wee bowels seem to have been more regular today so hopefully the food is helping and he's on medication for reflux so hopefully both will mean he feels a bit more settled soon. 

Thanks for Advice on the reflux - i tried the carobel but it made jacob puke up more so stopped it we are now using Losec and have upped the quantity i think it has made a difference but i guess because the food he was on was so intense i think that has been affecting the bowels, so dont want to change too many things at once, will see how the change of food goes, then might try the doctor browns!

Velma x


----------



## SUNNY2007

BP i didnt sterilise them just washed them i bought about 4 pots i think did it for home and out filled them the night before i think the pound shop do those pots you could buy a few extra it really does save time


----------



## SUNNY2007

the SMA staydown is great for reflux and if the reflux has been diagnosed you can get it on prescription or if you want just buy a tin over the counter its available most chemist Finn was really bad and this really helped its slightly thicker milk but not like carobel at all. 
My gorgeous twins are three on monday cant believe were the time as gone


----------



## Babypowder

Sunny im doing the pots up! non sterilised-you had to dry them with a tea-towel anyway so kinda defeated the sterile bit, very handy at 5am when you cant rem how many scoops you've counted   . And a 3rd Birthday already-bottles ad sterilisers must seem like a distant memory now   .

Velma, just wanted to add-I too am using Dr Browns, have done from the start-I thought they didnt work as mine seemed colicky but turned out like Jacob it was actually reflux-took a while to convince HV-I tried the aptamil comfort-be prepared for green poo! and it stinks, then we had carobel, also had used colief drops and infacol before reflux was diagnosed, like Betty said it takes a while to get the soloution right (and helps if your HV listens    ) I now use Enfamil-its a prescription milk, rice based, so it thickens in the stomach rather than in the bottle like carobel and my wee girl has finally just been prescribed gaviscone, id be asking about getting a script for him for either the comfort milk, sma or whatever, I was the same worrying about changing the milk again-it was the 3rd one I tried but am so glad now.


----------



## Velma

Thanks for the info girls - have been trying the aptamil comfort the last couple of days, it seems to have helped the bowels a bit - Bp you my think it stinks but i think it smells grand mind you thats cause the nutriprem 2 was horendous. Jacob was in really bad form tho, that milk is thicker and some of the stage 1 teets seemed to not be giving enough out have now tried 2 and varieflow which are far too quick so its driving me mad gonna try the aptamil 1 again. The carbel didn't seem to agree with Jacob so wondering if maybe the thickeners don't suit or it may be that the med for reflux needs to be upped. Will see how the next few days go, thankfully my HV is very good. I think your right BP its trial and error and nothing seems to suit all.

So BP - how are you finding motherhood?? 

Thinking of all you lot ready to go   

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Velma what bottles are you using? could you maybe put a couple of extra holes in number 1 teats? I know its prb not recommended-but thats what was done for yrs before all the different teats came out, its so frustrating trying to get it right mean while the wee dotes are wondering whats going on. The carbel didnt agree with mine either, but their new milk is great.

Loving motherhood, the first 4wks id say where the worst, never been so tired, I had quite a bad time with section and blood loss, so was very weak aswell, but the feeding and sleep depravation OMG   .
Its great now though, of course ppl always ask how do you cope, double trouble etc, but I have to say I dont find it that bad, im quite laid back with them and their very good babies (so far!) and I wouldnt rule out a couple more now i've found my feet, prob too old though, but never say never   .

What about yourself? you filling your days? great the weather is changing.


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone!
just a quick update from me!
had my scan this afternoon and everything good!
both babies are still breech so it looks unlikely they will turn so will have to have c-section!kinda freaked about that never had one and am dreading the pulling and tugging!  
she fist said she could do it this friday then said friday week but on account of patricks day and all that they have no bookings for sections earlier in the week only emergencies.but did say if i had any kind of pain whatsoever come in and they will do it there and then i am considering faking pain the weekend to go in i be nearing the 37 mark then! 
both babies fine one is 5lbs 14oz and the other 5 lbs 12oz so you can imagine how much pain im in 24/7 am under severe pressure!
sorry bout the me post!
hope everyone is doing well and bubs and bumps!
i feel for the poor lickle babies with reflux must be an awful thing to have!i think my cousin who is a twin had it too .hopefully the problem will resolve as soon as posible! 
xxxx


----------



## cMac

Oh Mrs B!!!!  I know you don't want a section but your wee babies are going to here soon, how exciting! And they are a great weight too (and I'm sure you are feeling it!)


----------



## NCKB

Mrs b and Cmac.... Wow not long now how exciting   bet u's can't wait to meet ur little bundles..

Hi to all bumps and babies in bed on my fone can't keep my eyes open   night xxx


----------



## Velma

BP glad to hear you are loving motherhood how are Zac and Phoebe doing for you are they in great form now you have gotten their milk sorted? I hope you are feeling fully recovered now! I don't know how you did it with two. I have to say although i be tired at night during the feeds i have been coping very well with the lack of sleep but then i wasn't a big sleeper anyway so maybe that helps and i did only have one to deal with   Aw hopefully you aren't too old for another   

Hi Mrs_B don't be worrying too much about the section just think you wont have been through a really drawn out labour so will be in better form to meet your little ones. I was watching One born every minute and to be honest i didn't feel anything bad when they done the pulling, i didn't mind the section at all, i found the preparation harder but that was due to the amount of fluid i had. I know it's annoying not to drive for 6 weeks but let people come to you and help out a bit.  It will all be over soon and you will think i would do that all again tomorrow   

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey thanks guys! 
cmac it could be very close between me and sparty if things get a moving before the weeked!lol!
nckb how are things u with u hun and ur little one?has she recovered from being in hospital?thats a bad allergy to eggs aint it?poor thing!  
velma thanks hun re the advice!i guess if i had a section before i would no what to expect but its not knowing lol.if thats the safest way for them to be born then their wellbeing is the most important thing!i should have plenty help anyway!esp with my other two they can be fetching me powder and nappies!  they made it clear tho that they will do anything execpt change a stinky nappy! 
i love been pregnant thoand would pop every year if i could despite all the dicomforts of the third trimester!me and dh gonna count our blessings and call it a day after this i no i say i would maybe in ten years again but it also circles my mind if it doesnt work next time it may never work again kinda thing!plus will need more than a seven seater to get us around then!i no dh doesnt see his dd but 5 kids between us is a lot!i would love to surrogate for someone tho always wanted to since i had my ds!i never knew id face probs myself but after going through the probs i can "relate" more to what it would entail if that makes any sense!
hope your little man is doing better by the day!  
sorry bout my mindless ramblings!wouldnt ya know i have nothing else to do!
talk soon again ladies!
xxxx


----------



## Sparty

Hi ladies

Sorry this is a me post but just wanted to ask - I term today and went to mw this morning all seemed ok and she did a sweep but didn't think I was ready to go yet, another appointment booked for monday and induction booked for end of next week (as long as there is space) well anyway my question is since I've come home I have felt sick and in the last few hours have vomited several times.. Has anyone else had this reaction after a sweep? Was feeling fine up to mw appointment. Thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## cMac

Sparty, it could be an early sign of labour maybe?  Might be worth speaking with the midwife or labour ward tonight or tomorrow, I really hope this is the start of everything for you   

Mrs B I think the race has just started!

Hi to everyone else, I'm gonna sign off cos I'm knackered!


----------



## Sparty

Cmac not sure if it was a reaction to the sweep but thank heavens it has stopped felt rubbish yesterday and don't think it would be good to start labour like that   .. (head down the toilet) although I have another sweep booked for Monday with the mw so hope it dosen't happen again. The tiredness really kicks in at the end - hope you got a good nights sleep last night and your feeling well today?

MrsB looks like we could both be celebrating our new babies around St Patrick's Day, mw has booked me in for Thursday 16th if I don't go by myself. I'm glad its not to far away as I'm feeling really big - just can't get comfortable for long with the bump.. it must be even harder with twins?

BP glad to hear all is going well with motherhood must be good if your not ruling out having more   

Velma it's probably good not being able to drive for 6 weeks - as you said everyone would come to you and not expect you to visit with Jacob

Betty glad your having fun with the boys - bet the last 17 months have flown in

We are having pancakes for dinner tonight as missed out yesterday and don't feel very hungry today. 

Hi to Emak, Kate, SW, NCKB, LGS30, Loopybud, Musketeermum, Sunny and anyone I've forgotten - hope your all doing well?


----------



## cMac

Glad you are feeling better Sparty although I was hoping it was the start of something for you


----------



## mariabelfast

Sounds like its gonna be a photo finish between cmac, mrs b & sparty. My money's on Sparty!

Had a brill birthday night out. Had waaayyyy too much to drink but it was a hoot.

Still to hear back about Sophias hip. Been on to gp twice now trying to get him to contact Dr. Millar but have heard nothing yet.

Im with you on the Nutriprem2 Velma those nappies were rotten. I've moved mine onto Cow&Gate2 which they love and are tolerating really well. Have started weaning, gave them spinach yesterday. Noiw that was a real stinker  

Must say i've found my feet with the twin thing too Babypowder. I think once you've a bit of a routine it makes life easier. Mine dictated their routine tho. Tried Gina Ford total disaster then my mum tells me she goggled Gina Ford and she doesn't have kids?

My advice would be take half of wot you hear with a pinch of salt. According to my neighbour her baby's a dream child but her SIL says different.

Looking forward to hearing about all the arrivals to come.Bye 4 now Bumps & Babes


----------



## Velma

Aw sounds rotten sparty - but hopefully things will start moving for you soon i'll be   . Oh how exciting now that you are all so close. It's a magical time - enjoy it as much as you can   Not long now and all your lives will be all the richer   looking forward to the news.
Mrs_B it sounds like you have given alot of thought to surrogacy - i'm sure someone would really appreciate it. Knowing how i feel about my little man and being pregnant there is no way i could do it as i would be too emotionally attached!

Maria - glad to hear you had a great birthday! I hope you hear something soon from the DR. Glad to hear the little un's doing well on the new food. I don't really have a routine yet as Jacob is in pain alot so that means he isn't settling as much so i am feeding as and when and generally do two feeds in the middle of the night up til 5:30 then it could be every hour til 9ish.

Velma x


----------



## IGWIN79

Sorry girls this is a all me me me post    

Went for 28 week app with midwife this morning , and got there and there were people every were the place was packed with press and papers , didnt know what was happening 
the midwife came over to me and said can i help you , i told her i was here for my 28 week check up , she went over to another lady and i heard her say shell have to come back WTF    i said to her there is no way i am coming back , poor dh had to get to work , so she asked me to mingle in with the people and the reporters , everyone was all dressed up and i walk in with clothes that dont even fit ffs felt right out of place , so i said to dh lets go home ffs i was so angery they had just pushed us to the side and were looking after  the press , so we headed down the stairs to go home and a midwife called us back , she said we will see you now , well if i had knew how rushed they made my app i would have told her were to shove it 
they took my blood , didnt put pressure on the  point were the needle was and the blood was coming put everywere , then she did give me something to wipe it i couldnt hold it there as she was doing my blood pressure so so blood was still coming out , not even a bloody plaster on it  ,then the reporters burst in through the door      she then had a  quick listen to the babies heart and then out the door , i am so angery , i wanted to ask some questions about the birth and other things and i got to ask them nothing 

DOes anyone know when you get to actually speak to a midwife , as i have only seen mine twice , once at 10weeks and then today , i feel like i am not getting the proper treatment  alls the midwifes wanted to do today was talk to the papers


----------



## cMac

Sweetchilli, was this at the hospital?  That is shocking, patients should always come first, I'm sure your appointment has been been booked in for quite some time!!!    I'm at the Ulster and doing shared care with my GP surgery. I've had hosp scans/apps at 7,12,20 and a sneaky one at 35.  The most relaxed and informative apps are with my community midwife at my surgery when I get to ask loads of questions, I've seen her at 16, 24,28,32 and 34 and again next week at 36.  At the hospital I just saw whoever was there, can you make an app to see your community midwife and go through your questions.

Velma its lovely to hear how much you are enjoying being a mum   

Maria I agree Sparty first unless MrsB gets up to any antics before her scheduled date    I don't think there is nay chance of me going early.  Glad you had a good birthday.

Nckb I am very excited!

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks cmac , i didnt even know there was a community midwife i havent seen any signs od a midwife at my GP 
the only time i have seen somone was my at GPs and that was my GP himself and the midwifes at the lagan valley hospital , 
seen my doc once at 25 weeks , seen midwife twice so far at lagan 10 weeks and 28 , had my scans with consultant at 12 weeks and 16 weeks and thats it , havent had anyone to ask any questions to , i have had bad bruising come up on my leg and i asked the midwfie this morning and she told me to ask gp as she didnt have a clue    
so ****** of at the min 
will phone doc tomorrow and ask him  thanks hun


----------



## Sparty

SW     what hospital are you at or is your mw at your doctors? I'm at the Royal under the caseload mws - I don't visit my GP at all they do all my appointments at the hospital.. have seen the same 2 mws all the way through from 16wks&3d. appointments after that they were at 21wks&2d, 25wks&2d, 29wks, 32wks, 35wks, 37wks&2d, 39wks&2d and 40wks going again on monday 40wks 6days. I've had no issues during pregnancy to require any extra care. Each appointment I've either had a scan or the mw listened to heartbeat and we have never been rushed in or out and can ask anything we like. The mw always makes the next appointment with me before I leave and I book it in with reception. Hope this information helps - it's unbelieveable how the care we are offered can vary so much

I think it's terrible that the mw treated you like this today because of the press - and for the reporters to come in during your appointment it is totally unacceptable  .. Do you have a telephone number for your mw? I would call and ask when your to see her again and explain to her that the service you received today was not acceptable. All Trusts have a complaints proceedure you could always consider making a complaint if your unhappy with the care. 

Marie - Double spinach nappies sounds like a fun day    A friend of mine with twins tried the Gina Ford thing but said she was really hard.. like no eye contact with twin 1 when feeding etc. She couldn't stick to being mean with her cute wee babies   

Thanks Velma you seem to be loving motherhood. Can't wait to join you. It must be hard for you when Jacob's in pain hopefully the aptamil comfort will help.

Cmac at the rate I'm going you could beat me    this lo looks very comfortable..


----------



## IGWIN79

Right girls phoned my GP and they say community midwife will not see me till after the baby is born 
i told her what went on today and i havnt even had the chance to go through a birth plan or anything with anyone , and she was surprised to hear all this and is going to phone the lagan valley and ask what is going on 
Sparty i am at the lagan valley in lisburn , and app i am suposed to know who my midwife is and who is seeing me but i dont have a clue about any of that , i have seen them once at 10 week and then today at 28 weeks 
the girl at my gp is going to try and sort all of this out for me , think i will end up moving to downpatrick


----------



## lgs30

s/c am in total shock      my midwife an gp seen me every 4 weeks from start to finish they were gr8 id be up in arms


----------



## cMac

I checked my green notes this morning Sweetchilli, in the yellow pages it details the different types of care you can recieve -shared care, domino, consultant led etc. At the 12 week booking in app the hospital discussed what type I wanted but basically led me towards shared care.  In the green pages then is a detailed list of all the appointments and what weeks they should happen in, these are then signed by either the hospital or midwife at each app.  I know someone at your GP surgery is trying to sort it out, but surely the hospital is ultimately responsible for the care package you recieve?


----------



## IGWIN79

Cmac i have the note were they say what app you should have and at what weeks , i have got two of mine signed thats it 
28weeks and the 14 week one 
the GP dosent have a clue about the shared care and what or when they are to see me , they were clueless lol 
phoned the midwife today and she said we could come in at anytme to discuss the birth plan , she asked when i was last in with midwife and i told her yesterday and she said why didnt you ask then , so i told her why , so she said we could come in just to phone in advance to let them know 
dont know when it will be as dh has had enough time of work the last week , and to be honest the treatment i have recieved is poo and i have kind of said F it i will just do what i done with the last two , just go with what ever comes 
never had a birth plan with them either , just throught i would enjoy this one and be able to do a plan


----------



## mariabelfast

That sounds terrible Sweetchilli. Cant believe the cheek of the first midwiofe asking you to come back.
As for the birthplan you probably know better than that lot anyway
I hope your gp read them the riot act


----------



## NCKB

sw\c - what the hell was goin on in that hosp      thats just terrible the treatment you got... did they even warn u that the press was going to be there?  i never actually got to see a m\w tru my pregnancy, i wud always see my consultant which i didnt like as even though we were paying her ££££££££'s she wasnt great, at every app i got a scan but i felt rushed out anytime i asked a question she kind of brushed it off sayin "oh we will discuss that nearer the time" i wanted to know how lng i wud be left if i went over due and not once wud she ans me, then i had an app on my due date which was a wed and she had promised she wud do a sweep but then told me no that day i left in tears coz i was soo uncomfortable, then said when i was leaving oh im off the weekend so if you come in over the weekend i wont be here to deliver the baby but her cover consultant wud look after  me..... so she obviously wudnt do the sweep coz she know by me that i was goin into labour naturally myself which i did in the early hrs of fri morning she was off on hols and her stand in delivered baby,,, which i was happy with coz i was p***issed off with her anyways and god knows what i wud have said to her in the height of labour        ! !
needless to say i wudnt be going back to her again if im ever blessed to get preg again


----------



## IGWIN79

Nckb, theres nothing worse , i really wanted to enjoy all the things in this preg as i was so young last time and i never thought of all this stuff, supose it dosent help with me being so fed up with being really uncomfortable at the min , doc says the reason i am so uncomfortable is because i have no fat on or around my belly so every movment from baby is sore 
i think when we are feeling like this it helps to have all the suport we can from midwifes , but when you get one that dosent give a damn , its hard not to get angery 
i think you are the same as me , once the gas gets in my system , no one should pis me of


----------



## Mrs_B24

Poor u sw/c thats just awful! I cant understand whya person like that became a midwife in the first place!!!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all!
well this is my last post before going in!
am fasting from 12 midnight and have to be in hospital for 7:30 in the morning!booked in for c-section! 
cant believe its finally happeining!am so over the moon but scared at the same time lol!
so if i dont talk to yous again let me just say thanks to everyone on this site you have been brilliant and i dont know how i could have coped without you
thanks so much ladies! hopefully the next time i talk to u i will be a mummy of 4!  ! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NCKB

Mrs b o my god ur babies will be here tomorrow oh how exciting.. Just been watching obem and wow how I'd love to go in for ano baby 
Wishing u the very best of luck make sure u log on and tell us names weights etc.... Can't wait to hear wat u have... Will b thinking of u tomorrow, night night and good luck xxx

S/c how u feeling did u have ano app? 

Now who's next on d countdown after mrs b?? Cmac or sparty??


----------



## Sparty

NCKB, It should be me but this lo seems so comfortable I can't seem to get it moving, dispite having 2 sweeps    Booked in for induction on Thursday

Good luck MrsB   

Cmac how are you doing?

SW hope you get things sorted with MW - So annoying for you to be treated like this


----------



## NCKB

My gosh sparty u were up late lastnight  u should be gettin as much sleep as u can coz when baba arrives there is no such thing as sleep ha ha 
Hopefully u go urself before thurs. Have u one of them exercise balls that u can bounce on.. Bet u've tried everything by now.. As if the 9/10 months aren't long enough then baba makes u wait longer   

Im back to work Monday   the thought of leaving bobbi-mae is killing me


----------



## Sparty

NCKB    I'm sure it will be hard for you leaving Bobbi-mae, are you returning to work full-time? 

Yes I have a exercise ball and I'm bouncing away, mw also suggested dates and pineapple so trying them as well.. any more tips are welcome. 

Has anyone else had an induction? any words of advice for this would also be welcome


----------



## AmandaB1971

New home this way ladies ----------------------------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259236.0


----------

